# Cerdos son abrasados vivos en un matadero mientras gritan y luchan desesperados por intentar huir



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)


El matadero de cerdos más grande de Bélgica está expuesto. Este video importante revela como funcionan los mataderos de cerdos en todo el mundo.




www.kinderworld.org





tienen que ver y escuchar este vídeo donde abrasan vivos a unos cerdos en el matadero más grande de Bélgica . Lo vemos porque alguien lo ha grabado, pero doy por hecho que la de atrocidades terribles que pasan en todos los mataderos son algo cotidiano que a todo el mundo le da igual cuando compra la carne en el carrefour. 

Por el contrario, es noticia de portada cada vez que un delfín u otros animales que caen más simpáticos les sucede algo. Una de tantas absurdeces de la sociedad que nos han diseñado. Una simulación para que la gente no tenga remordimientos . 

Tanto valor se le da a los perros y a los gatos que incluso prohíben sacrificarlos en las perreras cuando deberían tener el mismo destino de los animales que nos comemos. Yo no veo ninguna diferencia. 

Lógicamente el pobre delfín tiene toda mi compasión. Exactamente la misma que los millones de cerdos que matan en España cada año.









Cemma hará un seguimiento a Manoliño al no conseguir extraerle el arpón


En la coordinadora son conscientes de que, por ahora, no va a ser posible quitarle la varilla por la desconfianza del delfín



www.lavozdegalicia.es













El segundo operativo para extraerle el arpón a Manoliño en Outes no tuvo éxito


Una jornada más, los intentos por atraer al animal hasta la rampa donde estaba instalada una colchoneta fueron infructuosos



www.lavozdegalicia.es





En 2020 se sacrificaron en España :

800,6 millones de aves,
*56,4 millones* de cerdos,
40,7 millones de conejos,
9,45 millones de ovejas,
2,4 millones de vacas,
1,2 millones de cabras
y 36.949 caballos.

Son las cifras de la encuesta de sacrificio de ganado publicada por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación.






atrévanse a ver este vídeo de un matadero de cerdos antes de ver el del delfín en la orilla.
Los cerdos son una de las especies más inteligentes, muy parecidos a los humanos , incluso se ensaya con trasplantes de órganos puesto que lo único que nos diferencia es el aspecto externo . Es la misma carne, somos el mismo ser.
Su sufrimiento es igual que el de cualquier persona.
No entiendo la compasión por los mamíferos marinos y el desprecio por los mamíferos terrestres.

Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)












Van Damme pide que Bruselas vete el sacrificio animal sin aturdimiento


El actor pide que la región de Bruselas se sume a Flandes y Valonia en el veto al sacrificio de animales sin aturdimiento previo, propio de los ritos musulmán o judío.




www.diariodesevilla.es





Lo que más le importa a cualquier ser vivo, sea una mosca , un cerdo o un millonario, es su propia vida : LA VOLUNTAD DE VIVIR QUE CITA SCHOPENHAUER.

Si un cerdo pudiese decir lo que piensa diría : ¿ para qué he venido a este mundo ?
¿ para sufrir ? yo quisiera estar correteando por el monte entre matorrales como mis antepasados jabalíes .
¿ por qué estoy hacinado entre excrementos ?
¿ por qué me llevan en este camión dando tumbos ?
¿ por qué me asesinan si sólo soy un niño y no he hecho nada ?


_*¿ te importa la vida de los cerdos ? *_
*¿ te has parado a pensar en su sufrimiento ?*
_* ¿ sientes compasión ?*_

* pues lo mismo hacen las élites extractivas contigo . *


Somos una especie más. De hecho nuestro rasgo principal es la inteligencia heredada de los monos y su increíble capacidad de saber desenvolverse .
Los monos tenemos manos y agilidad . No tenemos alas ni posibilidad de bucear durante mucho tiempo.
Pero somos una especie débil. De hecho las innumerables de especies de humanos que han existido ( con certeza unas 8 ) todas se han extinguido excepto la nuestra .


Cada especie pertenece a su dimensión .
De la misma manera que un delfín vive en el mar , un chimpancé en la selva y un pingüino en el polo sur.

Ninguna especie es más que otra . todos somos máquinas de sobrevivir.
Una epidemia o una guerra puede exterminar a todos los humanos y el resto de las especies volverían a renacer.


¿ qué es ser persona ?

un ratón es mucho más inteligente y consciente de si mismo que un autista o cualquier otra " persona " con retraso mental que no podría ni sobrevivir un sólo día por su cuenta.

Para sobrevivir en los ecosistemas llenos de peligros y depredadores y con muy poca comida y temporales ... además de criar a los hijos ...
hay que ser muy listo.

¿ persona es un aspecto físico ?


----------



## Ulisses (12 May 2019)

No parece muy profesional. Algo raro hay.....


----------



## Vorsicht (12 May 2019)

No lo voy a ver. Pero, no se estropea la carne?


----------



## Palpatine (12 May 2019)

Hay que prohibir el cerdo verdad


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (12 May 2019)

Ya había visto el vídeo. No te digo que no me repugna, pero entre eso o ser devorado vivo poco a poco no se con cual me quedaría. Hace años que no como cerdo.

Y es que la naturaleza es también curel.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (12 May 2019)

Hijos de la grandisima puta belga.


----------



## nando551 (12 May 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ya había visto el vídeo. No te digo que no me repugna, pero entre eso o ser devorado vivo poco a poco no se con cual me quedaría. Hace años que no como cerdo.
> 
> Y es que la naturaleza es también cruel.



Yo creo que Ataraxio es cómplice de esa muerte.

De alguna manera, por activa o por pasiva es cómplice.

PERO MÁS GRAVE ME PARECE LA ACUSACIÓN DE QUE ATARAXIO ES COMPLICE DE LA INVASIÓN ISLÁMICA.


----------



## ESC (12 May 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ya había visto el vídeo. No te digo que no me repugna, pero entre eso o ser devorado vivo poco a poco no se con cual me quedaría. Hace años que no como cerdo.
> 
> Y es que la naturaleza es también curel.



Ojo cuidado que son hienas y una excepción dentro de las especies del Serengueti.

El resto de los carnívoros rematan a sus presas antes de comerlas, así que no es una norma dentro del mundo animal.

En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.


----------



## PalPueblo (12 May 2019)

Todo el mundo en su trabajo va relajando sus estándares y admitiendo cada día más chapuzas, pocos son los que cada día se esfuerzan por mantener la voluntad cada día, no debe ser fácil trabajar en un matadero, dudo que además sea con buenas condiciones, y aunque lo fuera, en este mundo hiperinflaccionado, con la masacre en impuestos estatal, ese jornal quedaría en nada.

Está claro que te acabas insensibilizando en un trabajo así, pero vamos, que raro que todo eso suceda delante el vídeo, el cerdo vivo hervido, es un cerdo que ha debido pasar por la pistola de impacto y luego un degollamiento, el resto ya están sin vida.

El resto del vídeo parece que son animales que están apartados de la cadena por problemas, ahí el protagonista humano del vídeo se ceba con el animal sin sentido, y sin profesionalidad, y más aún, sin miedo a una posible respuesta agresiva del animal, lo que para mí indica, no sólo crueldad, si no que el animal ya está "drogado", ya poco siente de lo que le sucede.


----------



## ESC (12 May 2019)

Pues es interesante, ¿Lo hacen como norma?.

¿No son las leonas las que cazan en manada y desplazan a la presa a un lugar seguro?.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
* La gente está muy gorda.*
Pero al margen de esta consideración, la carne no crece en los árboles. Son trozos de seres vivos e inteligentes , que sintieron sufrieron y vivieron hacinados para ser torturados salvajemente.
Lo que hay que reclamar que en la medida de lo posible , ese terrible destino que tienen sea lo menos cruel. 
NO SON COSAS, NO SON VEGETALES, son criaturas , igual que los humanos, que quisieran vivir, encontrar pareja, criar a sus crías y ver el sol y la lluvia cada uno de los días de su vida en libertad. Les tocó un terrible destino en su paso por este mundo .

Suponer que porque un animal sea depredado en la naturaleza justifica tal terrible crueldad que le estamos dando a los animales destinados a consumo, es un gravísimo error conceptual .

Los animales que viven en un ecosistema SON FELICES. su estado basal emocional es la felicidad. Ellos viven en su mundo , en el que llevan millones de años. Allí nacen, crecen , se enamoran , tienen crías , y un día llega un depredador y se lleva a uno de ellos. 
Luego de unos momentos de huida y desconcierto, los demás miran complacidos como no son ellos los que han caído, porque han podido correr más que su vecino. 
Después vuelven a lo suyo. 

Los animales de granja son sometidos, maltratados, hacinados, viven entre sus excrementos , tienen terribles heridas por su condición de vida , su vida es una angustia constante. Por lo menos su ajusticiamiento en el matadero , es una liberación .


----------



## aldebariano (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



He visto peores cosas en vídeos de matanzas entre humanos (narcos), y no veo a nadie pidiendo que paren. Me preocupa más lo que se hance los seres humanos entre ellos, que lo de los animales.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 May 2019)

A quien beneficia prohibir matar cerdos en Belgica 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh????


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

[/QUOTE dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no has entendido que la vida en un ecosistema no es una infernal carnicería y tormento ?
> 
> El equilibrio del ecosistema se basa precisamente en que los carnívoros se coman a los herbívoros . Quitando esos momentos puntuales el resto del tiempo tienen una vida feliz. Los animales entran en estrés cuando ven con los ojos el peligro, a diferencia de los humanos que también se lo imaginan.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> A quien beneficia prohibir matar cerdos en Belgica
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh????



SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS. 

En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet. 
Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
Cuando alguien ingiere un trozo de carne, está comiendo además todo el cóctel de hormonas y sustancias , incluso medicamentos que tenía en el cuerpo ese animal.

MIENTRAS TANTO, no se trata de prohibir, si no de matar mejor. Evitar suplicios y crueldades innecesarias.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Gracias por el vídeo, lo he añadido a mi blog:

¿Deberíamos ser vegetarianos?


----------



## HAZ QUE PASE (12 May 2019)

A mí es que estos vídeos me dan hambre.

Anda, iros a abrazar una lechuga, veganos de mierda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Gracias por el vídeo, lo he añadido a mi blog:
> 
> ¿Deberíamos ser vegetarianos?



puedes añadir en el título de tu blog ¿ son psicópatas los empleados de los mataderos ?


----------



## ingeniata (12 May 2019)

Ya lo he visto , nada raro, yo también he visto cosas peores, un matadero de cerdos, que os pensabais, que les dan masajes y luego salen los filetes en la bandejitas?


----------



## Juanchufri (12 May 2019)

Viven y mueren mucho mejor los toros en las dehesas y en las plazas.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 May 2019)

No hay ninguna necesidad de esto. No solo no hay ninguna necesidad de ser cruel, además está prohibido. 
Que panda de malnacidos, hijos de puta!
Algún día entenderéis que la vida merece respeto.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 May 2019)

Bélgica es un país de mierda, que ha tenido como rey al mayor explotador de toda el África, criminal de guerra y uno de los mayores genocidas, Leopoldo II.

Durante muchos años fue un santuario de acogida para los criminales etarras.

Ahora su capital nada en dinero regado por la UE y las nóminas de sus altos funcionarios.

Dan asilo a un fugado de la justicia española, a sabiendas de que está acusado de gravísimos delitos.

Son tan retrasados que tienen una ley que impide detener a los terroristas en su casa por la noche.

En resumen, son unos hijos de la gran puta del primero al último y por mi parte que se vayan todos a la mierda (si hay algún forero presente que tenga la desgracia de ser belga, obviamente queda excluido del comentario).



Lo que le hagan a los cerdos es el menor de mis problemas con ellos.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> A quien beneficia prohibir matar cerdos en Belgica
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh????



A los moros, un pasito más para la sharia.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 May 2019)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Gracias por el vídeo, lo he añadido a mi blog:
> 
> ¿Deberíamos ser vegetarianos?




Pon algo más convincente, a pesar de estar prohibido, hay mataderos que no aturden a los animales,.... y lo sabes.

Se llama método halal.




Aunque, reputadísimos científicos con barba dicen que los animales no sufren.



¿Que opinas, será verdad?


----------



## aldebariano (12 May 2019)

Los veganos son maricones. Entiendo que hay maneras más amables de matar a los animales, pero los veganos quieren que dejemos de comer carne, no proponen mejores métodos de matanza, que hijos de puta.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 May 2019)

¿Qué problema hay? ¿Las langostas etc sí y los putos cerdos no?

Mejor así, con agua caliente, que están llenos de mierda. Así salen bien limpitos.
Por la salud de los profesionales que los descuartizan.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 May 2019)

Joder que horror. Me parece bien que prohíban comer cerdo a cambio de que los perros mascota sean sustituidos por cerdos mascota. Hay que poblar las ciudades de Europa con cerdos, son nuestros mejores aliados. Renuncio al jamón y lo que haga falta, quiero ver cerdos corretear por todos lados. Los prefiero a otros animales bípedos que nos odian.


----------



## Troytas (12 May 2019)

Existen trabajos científicos que hablan de la alta prevanlencia de ciertos problemas de salud mental entre los trabajadores de los mataderos. Muchos con problemas matrimoniales, síndrome de estrés postraumático, tendencia a la violencia. Buscad en google académico "slaughterhouse workers mental health". Está claro que hacer ese trabajo durante años te acaba insensibilizando, por mucho que algunos quieran normalizar determinados tratos crueles.
Entre decir que las vacas son violadas repetidamente y decir que está bien hervir vivo a un mamífero hay un sano término medio. Incluso os digo que, puesto a elegir, me parece mucho más digno lo primero.
A los que dicen que la naturaleza es despiadada: sin duda lo es, pero eso no quiere decir nada. Hace dos millones de años, cuando vivíamos como una pieza más de la naturaleza, a lo mejor una forma habitual de solucionar discrepancias era abrirle el cráneo a nuestro vecino con un pedrolo. Supongo que los que decís que la naturaleza despiadada seguís funcionando así porque TíO lA NaTuRaLeZA Es Así JEejej.


----------



## Miarritzeko (12 May 2019)

Lo queráis o no, es dantesco. El infierno sobre la tierra. Para estos animales y para sus matadores. Por qué lo hacen así? Por el puto provecho del patrón. Nada más. 
El infierno solamente le da provecho a un hjlgp de emprendedor al que se la suda la responsabilidad sobre la tierra.


----------



## marvelous mambo (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Tú eres cómplice de estas muertes pedazo de retrasado sorbelefas







Lo que no puede ser es que 1 no tengas ni idea 2 no se te pase por la cabeza 3 te dé igual porque en el vídeo ese lo ves grabado en vídeo pero los mamíferos que matan en la huerta para que no se coman tu comida no salen en tus videos

Eres un palurdo que va retroalimentando odio absurdo hacia el consumo de animales pero ignora los cientos de millones que matan las segadoras o los exterminadores de plagas, unas muertes peores que las del vídeo


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Tú eres cómplice de estas muertes pedazo de retrasado sorbelefas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con psicópatas no hablo. porque no entienden


----------



## Criminal (12 May 2019)

Lo que has escrito parece propio de Annibal Lecter. Los animales están, como nosotros estamos también, sujetos a la esclavitud de matar para poder vivir; la naturaleza ha establecido esa pauta para el sostenimiento de la vida y no queda otra que aceptarla en tanto en cuanto no haya alternativas realmente viables. No obstante, una conciencia saludable y respetuosa por la vida en sí, especialmente respecto animales tan biologicamente cercanos a nosotros como son los mamíferos, insta a sacrificarles con el menor sufrimiento posible.
Y ojo que yo como carne y pescado regularmente, porque necesito esos nutrientes para estar fuerte y vivir, pero amo la naturaleza profundamente y no mato nada vivo si no es por una razón de peso; llevo haciendo acampada libre y respetando religiosamente a la naturaleza desde que soy un niño.
Matar para poder vivir: Sí, rotundamente, pero cuando mates hazlo compasivamente y procura respetar a los animales, porque contrariamente a lo que dices no están ahí para usarlos a nuestro antojo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 May 2019)

Impactantes imagenes, para que luego te señalen con el dedo por cepillarte a una oveja.

Que es mas censurable, torturar a un animal y sacrificarlo de cualquier manera, o limitarse a hacerle el amor.


----------



## Sr. deperro (12 May 2019)

Es una locura, lo que ese cerdo se ha escapado del pistoletazo y bueno lo han hervido, un error en un trabajo en cadena.


----------



## marvelous mambo (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> con psicópatas no hablo. porque no entienden



Eres un analfabeto paleto que quiere hacer ojos que no ven corazón que no siente con los animales que asesinas tú para comerte tus nabos y calabacines, y Solo ves los que se mata en la industria alimentaria para alimentar tu odio paleto.

La mayoría de hombres veganos son maricones, es algo propio de mujeres y maricones, una moda ridícula, de hecho hay más tags de dieta cetogenica que de veganismo

Es una moda subnormal que está decreciendo el veganismo


----------



## Skywalker22 (12 May 2019)

En contra de lo que comentan por aquí ciertos psicópatas, los animales no están para ser utilizados. Los animales deberían vivir libres. Y los humanos deberíamos invertir en investigación para liberar de la muerte y el sacrificio a millones de animales. La carne de laboratorio es la solución a tanta barbarie.


----------



## Casino (12 May 2019)

Troytas dijo:


> Existen trabajos científicos que hablan de la alta prevanlencia de ciertos problemas de salud mental entre los trabajadores de los mataderos. Muchos con problemas matrimoniales, síndrome de estrés postraumático, tendencia a la violencia. Buscad en google académico "slaughterhouse workers mental health". Está claro que hacer ese trabajo durante años te acaba insensibilizando, por mucho que algunos quieran normalizar determinados tratos crueles.
> Entre decir que las vacas son violadas repetidamente y decir que está bien hervir vivo a un mamífero hay un sano término medio. Incluso os digo que, puesto a elegir, me parece mucho más digno lo primero.
> A los que dicen que la naturaleza es despiadada: sin duda lo es, pero eso no quiere decir nada. Hace dos millones de años, cuando vivíamos como una pieza más de la naturaleza, a lo mejor una forma habitual de solucionar discrepancias era abrirle el cráneo a nuestro vecino con un pedrolo. Supongo que los que decís que la naturaleza despiadada seguís funcionando así porque TíO lA NaTuRaLeZA Es Así JEejej.




Me conduzco con corrección en el foro, y procuro en lo posible no descalificar gratuitamente, pero en la vida real si te pones muy tonto sí que puede ocurrir que te parta el cráneo, amigo forero. Mi consejo es que si tienes algún malentendido con alguien que te mira fijamente con ojos extraños te disculpes y aprietes el paso.

Saludos y que disfrutes de la tarde del domingo


----------



## Cuncas (12 May 2019)

Y luego prohiben la matanza en las casas... cuando finalmente es la manera de morir más rápida e indolora que tiene el animal. En una matanza casera el animal no sufre ni 3 minutos. El tiempo que se le coje, se le saca fuera de la cuadra, se le tumba y se le clava el cuchillo, y queda bien muerto. Una vida de felicidad y bienestar a cambio de 3 minutos de sufrimiento y un minuto de agonía, eso no lo vamos a tener muchos de nosotros. La carnicería industrial, a parte de producir peor carne, es una salvajada pero la gente cree la carne en las bandejitas de poliespan del super es la mejor...


----------



## Troytas (12 May 2019)

Casino dijo:


> Me conduzco con corrección en el foro, y procuro en lo posible no descalificar gratuitamente, pero en la vida real si te pones muy tonto sí que puede ocurrir que te parta el cráneo, amigo forero. Mi consejo es que si tienes algún malentendido con alguien que te mira fijamente con ojos extraños te disculpes y aprietes el paso.
> 
> Saludos y que disfrutes de la tarde del domingo



No se si he hecho bien, pero he leído el mensaje como si me lo estuvieras diciendo mientras me miras fijamete con ojos extraños. ¿Era así?


----------



## parserito (12 May 2019)

La cantidad de psicópatas sin empatía que hay un burbuja, comparado con cualquier otro foro que haya visto, no tiene parangón. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

R'hllor dijo:


> Lo que has escrito parece propio de Annibal Lecter. Los animales están, como nosotros estamos también, sujetos a la esclavitud de matar para poder vivir; la naturaleza ha establecido esa pauta para el sostenimiento de la vida y no queda otra que aceptarla en tanto en cuanto no haya alternativas realmente viables. No obstante, una conciencia saludable y respetuosa por la vida en sí, especialmente respecto animales tan biologicamente cercanos a nosotros como son los mamíferos, insta a sacrificarles con el menor sufrimiento posible.
> Y ojo que yo como carne y pescado regularmente, porque necesito esos nutrientes para estar fuerte y vivir, pero amo la naturaleza profundamente y no mato nada vivo si no es por una razón de peso; llevo haciendo acampada libre y respetando religiosamente a la naturaleza desde que soy un niño.
> Matar para poder vivir: Sí, rotundamente, pero cuando mates hazlo compasivamente y procura respetar a los animales, porque contrariamente a lo que dices no están ahí para usarlos a nuestro antojo.



Efectivamente, además de psicópata , es un terrible ignorante. 
NO ES CONSCIENTE QUE MILLONES DE AÑOS ANTES DE QUE EXISTIESE EL SER HUMANO Y LA CIVILIZACIÓN, YA EXISTÍAN LOS ECOSISTEMAS LLENOS DE JIRAFAS, LEONES, ELEFANTES, BALLENAS, JABALÍES , LOBOS, MONOS, PÁJAROS , PECES .... Y no necesitaban del ser humano hasta que este los ha ido exterminando.
Es grave. Muy grave, tanto la irrupción del humano en todo el planeta y el trato a otros seres vivos . 
Lo de la cría intensiva y mataderos, con el video queda todo dicho


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 May 2019)

se supone que el cerdo es un hibrido de humano / jabali

dentro del mundo conspi / exopolitca / etc

que se habria diseñado para facilitar la obtecion de "piezas", tejidos y sangre que contuvieran el suficiente parecido con la humana, pero no fueran humana del todo

eso nos da una idea del tamaño del dislate

y puede que por eso se hagan cosas como las que salen ahi, por la dimension quizas energetica del sacrificio


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

Un crimen atroz. Tenemos que evolucionar y dejar esto atrás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> se supone que el cerdo es un hibrido de humano / jabali
> 
> dentro del mundo conspi / exopolitca / etc
> 
> ...




NO ! 
El cerdo es un jabalí mutado. Como lo es un perro de un lobo, o una oveja de un muflón, o una vaca de un uro, o una cabra de una cabra montés ...

Las razones por las que el cerdo es blanco y el jabalí es negro, son las mismas que en los humanos


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 May 2019)

En cambio, que se maten a especies animales de tú misma especie (humana) en clínicas abortivas, por «médicos» que violan el código hipocrático, no te parece malo ni reprobable...


----------



## Cuncas (12 May 2019)

parserito dijo:


> La cantidad de psicópatas sin empatía que hay un burbuja, comparado con cualquier otro foro que haya visto, no tiene parangón. Lo que hay que leer.



Sí claro... pero los que se van de superempáticos sólo ven la punta del iceberg... Cuánto sufrimiento animal causan los tintes de tu ropa comprada en Zara, C&A, Alcampo... donde sea. ¿Crees que los tintes no contaminan? ¿Crees que no hay animales que sufren largas agonías por envenenamiento que causa la minería, la industria textil, los móviles, industria cosmética, farmacétic, la agricultura etc...? ¿Cuando tú compras pienso en el supermercado para tu perro o gato, por ejemplo, de qué crees que está hecho? ¿Y las latas de carne para animales? Y sobre los cultivos de carne en laboratorio... ¿De dónde sacan la glucosa y proteína y todo lo que haga falta para que haya multiplicación celular y se genere un kilo de carne en el laboratorio, del aire?


----------



## Paisdemierda (12 May 2019)

Por favor, que alguien ponga un video de una segadora de trigo, eso sí que es sufrir, por lo menos ellos pueden defenderse del matarife con FURIA PORCINA no como las plantas ó las víctimas de la VIOGEN!!!


----------



## Casino (12 May 2019)

Troytas dijo:


> No se si he hecho bien, pero he leído el mensaje como si me lo estuvieras diciendo mientras me miras fijamete con ojos extraños. ¿Era así?




Eres muy libre de hacer las cosas como mejor te parezcan, amigo. El error es que interactúes con los demás pensando que nadie va a reaccionar con violencia inusitada. Yo no le hago nada a nadie, siempre y cuando me dejen en paz, pero no voy a esperar a que la policía me saque las castañas del fuego. Lo dejaremos en que hasta ahora no tengo antecedentes penales por ningún motivo, si bien me he visto en el juzgado en varias ocasiones porque los personajes implicados no calcularon debidamente lo que tenían delante, confiados en su superioridad numérica.
Saludos y suerte en la vida.


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En cambio, que se maten a especies animales de tú misma especie (humana) en clínicas abortivas, por «médicos» que violan el código hipocrático, no te parece malo ni reprobable...



Con la cantidad de hijos de puta que acaban naciendo seguro que nos estamos librando de unos cuantos.

Por no hablar de si experimentan sufrimiento o no. Si colgaran a fetos mientras los sumergen en agua hirviendo opinaría exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 May 2019)

Lo peor de todo es que no hacen jamón con esos cerdos. Un auténtico desperdicio.


----------



## marvelous mambo (12 May 2019)

Ya está habiendo escraches y agresiones a carnicerías por europa, por parte de veganos. Tmb en restaurantes y demás

Si veo algún vegano maricon como @ataraxio haciendo algún escrache, cojo y le pego un puñetazo que le reviento la mandíbula al puto retrasado


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

marvelous mambo dijo:


> Ya está habiendo escraches y agresiones a carnicerías por europa, por parte de veganos. Tmb en restaurantes y demás
> 
> Si veo algún vegano maricon como @ataraxio haciendo algún escrache, cojo y le pego un puñetazo que le reviento la mandíbula al puto retrasado



ni te imaginas con que ganas te descuartizaba y le daba de comer tus restos a mis perros y mi buitre leonado


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Con la cantidad de hijos de puta que acaban naciendo seguro que nos estamos librando de unos cuantos.
> 
> Por no hablar de si experimentan sufrimiento o no. Si colgaran a fetos mientras los sumergen en agua hirviendo opinaría exactamente lo mismo.



Tú lo que eres, es un SUBNORMAL de mierda, hambre tendrías que pasar como se pasaba en España en 1940, para que se te quiten las tonterías, urbanita gilipollas PSICÓPATA.


----------



## Stock Option (12 May 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tú lo que eres, es un SUBNORMAL de mierda, hambre tendrías que pasar como se pasaba en España en 1940, para que se te quiten las tonterías, urbanita gilipollas PSICÓPATA.



Si paso hambre no necesito torturar a un animal antes de comérmelo. Lo mato cuanto antes y ya. Que es lo que no entendéis algunos. Que se puede ser omnívoro sin ser un torturador.

¿Lo has entendido CAGASEMEN?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Si paso hambre no necesito torturar a un animal antes de comérmelo. Lo mato cuanto antes y ya. Que es lo que no entendéis algunos. Que se puede ser omnívoro sin ser un torturador.
> 
> ¿Lo has entendido CAGASEMEN?





Tú eres SUBNORMAL, y de paso me cago en TODOS tus muertos, con el semen también, si hace falta.


----------



## Troytas (12 May 2019)

Aprende a leer, puto gilipollas. En ningún momento hablé mal de los trabajadores de los mataderos. Todo lo contrario, digo que son personas normales con un trabajo honrado, pero precisamente sus condiciones laborales les provocan problemas de salud.
Olvidas que la violencia es otro instinto que ha estado siempre con el ser humano, y aquí podemos entrar en la discusión de nunca acabar. Tienes razón en lo de que los cavernícolas no tenían por qué ser tan salvajes, eso no era lo importante. Lo importante es que cosas que antes estaban aceptadas (como la guerra, la tortura, clavar cabezas en picas, ver ejecuciones públicas, matar a los ancianos de la tribu o solucionar los problemas con las manos) ahora, si no están erradicadas, están censuradas.
Llamas a la gente a la que no les gusta eso manginazos y maricones, como si fueran un subproducto de la vida moderna, que los ha vuelto blanditos. A lo mejor el subproducto insensibilizado de la vida moderna eres tú. Por oposición a los "modernitos" has normalizado cosas que no son normales. Ahora coge y enseñale a un señor mayor de pueblo este vídeo, y seguramente te diga que es una barbaridad. En mi familia se han hecho matanzas desde siempre, mi abuela ve un ternero y literalmente te dice que "menudos bistés se pueden sacar de ahí". No son ecologetas, animalistas ni veganos. No ven en los animales de granja más que un recurso y aún así ninguno te diría que hervir vivo a un animal mamífero es normal.

Y por cierto, no soy vegano, ni animalista. Claro, que con la comprensión lectora que gastas no se si tengo alguna esperanza en que entiendas algo de lo que digo.


----------



## burbucoches (12 May 2019)

El chon no sufre, al que no le guste que no vaya


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



Mi hijo tiene 13 años y le gusta la carne mas que a mi, para usted toda la mierda artificial que pueda ingerir , en mi casa se come CARNE


----------



## Xixi (12 May 2019)

Todos somos complices? yo no...habla por ti. Aunque de peores cosas eres complice


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 May 2019)

Y en China hierven vivos a perros. Bestial.

La naturaleza es cruel pero como humanos tenemos medios para no causar ese sufrimiento.


----------



## Troytas (12 May 2019)

Casino dijo:


> Eres muy libre de hacer las cosas como mejor te parezcan, amigo. El error es que interactúes con los demás pensando que nadie va a reaccionar con violencia inusitada. Yo no le hago nada a nadie, siempre y cuando me dejen en paz, pero no voy a esperar a que la policía me saque las castañas del fuego. Lo dejaremos en que hasta ahora no tengo antecedentes penales por ningún motivo, si bien me he visto en el juzgado en varias ocasiones porque los personajes implicados no calcularon debidamente lo que tenían delante, confiados en su superioridad numérica.
> Saludos y suerte en la vida.



No sé donde has leído nada sobre esperar que nadie actúe con violencia inusitada. Pero bueno, saludos y te deseo la misma suerte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Os asustais por nada.

Es igualico a meter los caracoles en la olla y esos son a fuego lento. Y el ultimo bogavante que me comi no paraba de moverse a trozos hasta que cayo al agua hirviendo el jodio.


----------



## parserito (12 May 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Sí claro... pero los que se van de superempáticos sólo ven la punta del iceberg... Cuánto sufrimiento animal causan los tintes de tu ropa comprada en Zara, C&A, Alcampo... donde sea. ¿Crees que los tintes no contaminan? ¿Crees que no hay animales que sufren largas agonías por envenenamiento que causa la minería, la industria textil, los móviles, industria cosmética, farmacétic, la agricultura etc...? ¿Cuando tú compras pienso en el supermercado para tu perro o gato, por ejemplo, de qué crees que está hecho? ¿Y las latas de carne para animales? Y sobre los cultivos de carne en laboratorio... ¿De dónde sacan la glucosa y proteína y todo lo que haga falta para que haya multiplicación celular y se genere un kilo de carne en el laboratorio, del aire?



Eh, eh, me parece que da usted demasiadas cosas por supuesto. Pero me lo tomaré como que lo dice en general y no a mi expresamente.

Yo no digo que los animales sean equiparables a los humanos ni mucho menos. El humano es superior a todos ellos y si queremos/podemos/debemos valernos de ellos, lo haremos, tal y como hacemos y seguiremos haciendo mucho tiempo. El mundo es un lugar injusto per se. Pero de ahi a los comentarios que se leen por aqui hay un trecho enorme. En nuestras manos está que esa injusticia sea la menor posible. 

Lo que me alucina es la falta de empatia de algunas personas, se la pela totalmente el sufrimiento animal, yo creo que debemos valernos de los animales pero con un poquito de empatia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



Buah, y por sí si se pudiera dejar de comer alimentándose con pastillas o algo así con lo que pierdas menos tiempo sería genial.


----------



## Casino (12 May 2019)

Troytas dijo:


> Existen trabajos científicos que hablan de la alta prevanlencia de ciertos problemas de salud mental entre los trabajadores de los mataderos. Muchos con problemas matrimoniales, síndrome de estrés postraumático, tendencia a la violencia. Buscad en google académico "slaughterhouse workers mental health". Está claro que hacer ese trabajo durante años te acaba insensibilizando, por mucho que algunos quieran normalizar determinados tratos crueles.
> Entre decir que las vacas son violadas repetidamente y decir que está bien hervir vivo a un mamífero hay un sano término medio. Incluso os digo que, puesto a elegir, me parece mucho más digno lo primero.
> A los que dicen que la naturaleza es despiadada: sin duda lo es, pero eso no quiere decir nada.* Hace dos millones de años, cuando vivíamos como una pieza más de la naturaleza, a lo mejor una forma habitual de solucionar discrepancias era abrirle el cráneo a nuestro vecino con un pedrolo*. *Supongo que los que decís que la naturaleza despiadada seguís funcionando así porque TíO lA NaTuRaLeZA Es Así JEejej*.



Creo que abrirle el cráneo a alguien es actuar con violencia inusitada, pero si me he equivocado te pido disculpas.
Saludos y gracias por tus buenos deseos.



Troytas dijo:


> No sé donde has leído nada sobre esperar que nadie actúe con violencia inusitada. Pero bueno, saludos y te deseo la misma suerte.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Os asustais por nada.

Es igualico a meter los caracoles en la olla y esos son a fuego lento. Y el ultimo bogavante que me comi no paraba de moverse a trozos hasta que cayo al agua hirviendo el jodio.


----------



## uberales (12 May 2019)

Menudo caldito para el invierno.


----------



## esNecesario (12 May 2019)

Cada vez que veo y pienso en estos temas me acuerdo de la escena de la película El Último Mohicano, cuando matan a un ciervo e inmediatamente hacen una oración al espíritu del ciervo, pidiéndole perdón para que se marche tranquilo. 

La palabra animal viene de ánima, que significa alma. Entiendo que hay que matar animales para sobrevivir, igual que hacen ellos, pero con respeto joder, con respeto, matándoles rápidamente y sin sufrimiento, que los humanos somos la especie animal mas evolucionada de este planeta y por tanto tenemos más desarrollada la psique y los sentimientos, además de los medios tecnológicos, también deberíamos tener más evolucionado nuestro espíritu y tratar a las otras especies con respeto. Que todos, en la evolución, venimos de los mismos seres unicelulares primigenios del planeta.

También me viene a la mente qué pasaría si viniese una especie alienígena muy superior a nosotros, qué pensarían de nosotros, o peor, que fuesen en modo depredador y nos tratasen igual, por su interés.

Esto en el fondo no tiene nada que ver con ser vegano, yo no lo soy, aunque ellos lo utilicen como argumento para que nadie coma carne. No se trata de eso, mientras no haya alternativa tenemos que comer de todo para obtener energía y todos los ingredientes necesarios para constituir y sostener nuestro cuerpo y nuestra vida, pero con respeto, inteligencia y espiritualidad joder, que nos estamos alejando de la naturaleza y de los valores humanos que nos han hecho diferentes del resto de especies y a la vez garantes embajadores de todas las especies y del planeta. 

Así (como en este vídeo) vamos por muy mal camino. Por muy mal camino. Eso es evidente, y se nota en muchos otros ámbitos de nuestra existencia como especie (en general) y relación con el planeta que nos cobija y nos proporciona medios para nuestra existencia.

Estamos perdiéndo los valores humanos, la familia, la amistad, el amor (de todo tipo), la espiritualidad (religiosa o no), en favor del quehaydelomío, del feminismo, del enfrentamiento entre grupos sociales. Cosas que nos dividen mientras unos pocos grupos humanos (y reducidos en tamaño) tienen cada vez mas poder y nos están llevando al abismo, a que la gran masa de humanos también se esté deshumanizando y conviertiendo en cosas sin alma, útiles para unos pocos, una masa amorfa y estúpida.


----------



## parserito (12 May 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> También me viene a la mente qué pasaría si viniese una especie alienígena muy superior a nosotros, qué pensarían de nosotros, o peor, que fuesen en modo depredador y nos tratasen igual, por su interés.



Eso es algo que queria añadir. Para esta gente estaría justificado que unos seres superiores a nosotros viniesen y nos hirviesen vivos, porque total, somos inferiores, qué mas da.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Mi hijo tiene 13 años y le gusta la carne mas que a mi, para usted toda la mierda artificial que pueda ingerir , en mi casa se come CARNE



Enséñale el vídeo y explícale como crece y de donde sale la carne que se come.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Enséñale el vídeo y explícale como crece y de donde sale la carne que se come.



Se la suda no es un marica follaperros


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Cada vez que veo y pienso en estos temas me acuerdo de la escena de la película El Último Mohicano, cuando matan a un ciervo e inmediatamente hacen una oración al espíritu del ciervo, pidiéndole perdón para que se marche tranquilo.
> 
> La palabra animal viene de ánima, que significa alma. Entiendo que hay que matar animales para sobrevivir, igual que hacen ellos, pero con respeto joder, con respeto, matándoles rápidamente y sin sufrimiento, que los humanos somos la especie animal mas evolucionada de este planeta y por tanto tenemos más desarrollada la psique y los sentimientos, además de los medios tecnológicos, también deberíamos tener más evolucionado nuestro espíritu y tratar a las otras especies con respeto. Que todos, en la evolución, venimos de los mismos seres unicelulares primigenios del planeta.
> 
> ...



Es muy interesante tu relato y tu reflexión sobre extraterrestres. pero no es necesario. Los humanos han sido depredados durante toda su existencia. De hecho la emoción que despiertan los encierros, es activar esa parte innata que huye del depredador, sin ir más lejos los juegos de ordenador consisten en eso : el depredador que está escondido en los matorrales y me matará si no lo mato antes. 

Todos los llamados juegos , desde indios y vaqueros, hasta el fútbol son un sucedáneo de la naturaleza depredadora y a su vez presa del ser humano como UNO MÁS DE LOS ANIMALES QUE HABITARON EN LOS ECOSISTEMAS DURANTE CIENTOS DE MILES DE AÑOS.

La civilización es algo muy reciente en términos etológicos, o biológicos. 

ES IMPOSIBLE RACIONALIZAR O JUSTIFICAR LO QUE SIGNIFICA COMER. Lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias hace millones de años . 
Esa pequeña bacteria en forma de espermatozoide que se fundió con el óvulo, eras tú. 

*COMER ES : desconectar la energía que mantiene con vida a otro ser, despedazarlo y con sus restos robar su materia para convertirla en energía en el interior de nosotros y que forme parte de nuestro cuerpo , desechando los restos no aprovechables. Es decir, desintegrar a otro ser vivo para incorporarlo a nosotros. Algo que parece de alien , pero es que ver el mundo que nos rodea requiere atención y fijarse. *


----------



## Xixi (12 May 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Cada vez que veo y pienso en estos temas me acuerdo de la escena de la película El Último Mohicano, cuando matan a un ciervo e inmediatamente hacen una oración al espíritu del ciervo, pidiéndole perdón para que se marche tranquilo.
> 
> La palabra animal viene de ánima, que significa alma. Entiendo que hay que matar animales para sobrevivir, igual que hacen ellos, pero con respeto joder, con respeto, matándoles rápidamente y sin sufrimiento, que los humanos somos la especie animal mas evolucionada de este planeta y por tanto tenemos más desarrollada la psique y los sentimientos, además de los medios tecnológicos, también deberíamos tener más evolucionado nuestro espíritu y tratar a las otras especies con respeto. Que todos, en la evolución, venimos de los mismos seres unicelulares primigenios del planeta.
> 
> ...



Hay que comer "de todo" porque no hay alternativa? A que te refieres? :S


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Se la suda no es un marica follaperros



mejor llévalo al matadero, que lo vea, que oiga los gritos desesperados, grabas la cara de tu hijo en video y luego pones el video en el foro y así nos divertimos todos. 

No te olvides de decirles que los trozos de esos que gritan, son los que se come tan ricamente.


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 May 2019)

¿Os habeis dado cuenta que han censurado el degollaminto de los corderos por parte de los mierdamoros en TuTube?
Son una coleccion de hijos de puta., bazofia y protectores de los verdaderos "animales".


----------



## parserito (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Es muy interesante tu relato y tu reflexión sobre extraterrestres. pero no es necesario. Los humanos han sido depredados durante toda su existencia. De hecho la emoción que despiertan los encierros, es activar esa parte innata que huye del depredador, sin ir más lejos los juegos de ordenador consisten en eso : el depredador que está escondido en los matorrales y me matará si no lo mato antes.
> 
> Todos los llamados juegos , desde indios y vaqueros, hasta el fútbol son un sucedáneo de la naturaleza depredadora y a su vez presa del ser humano como UNO MÁS DE LOS ANIMALES QUE HABITARON EN LOS ECOSISTEMAS DURANTE CIENTOS DE MILES DE AÑOS.
> 
> ...



Secundo cada palabra, pero el tema no es "comer o no comer".

Tu puedes coger un animal y hacerle sufrir un agonía extremadamente dolorosa y luego comertelo. O puedes matarlo de forma rapida e indolora y luego comertelo.

En ambos casos el fin es el mismo, pero una forma es propia de psicópatas y otra no.


----------



## larios357 (12 May 2019)

Vale perfecto, pero no tienen que sufrir porque si.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

parserito dijo:


> Secundo cada palabra, pero el tema no es "comer o no comer".
> 
> Tu puedes coger un animal y hacerle sufrir un agonía extremadamente dolorosa y luego comertelo. O puedes matarlo de forma rapida e indolora y luego comertelo.
> 
> En ambos casos el fin es el mismo, pero una forma es propia de psicópatas y otra no.



exactamente


----------



## coda (12 May 2019)

En china arrancadoles la piel estando vivos:


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Os habeis dado cuenta que han censurado el degollaminto de los corderos por parte de los mierdamoros en TuTube?
> Son una coleccion de hijos de puta., bazofia y protectores de los verdaderos "animales".



poca gente sabe que se han fabricado unos 10 air force one Boeing 747-200B para clientes privados que se mantiene en secreto quienes son. 
A nadie se le escapa que son los jerarcas árabes y que con el mismo secretismo son quienes controlan el mundo. la ONU y todo lo comprable y vendible . Uno de esos aviones según Trump, cuesta *cuatro mil millones de dólares. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 May 2019)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Bélgica es un país de mierda, que ha tenido como rey al mayor explotador de toda el África, criminal de guerra y uno de los mayores genocidas, Leopoldo II.
> 
> Durante muchos años fue un santuario de acogida para los criminales etarras.
> 
> ...



Verdaderamente deben ser muy subnormales, de hecho hasta se llevan fatal entre ellos, 
Flandes y Valonia: un matrimonio que no se separa por los hijos


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> poca gente sabe que se han fabricado unos 10 air force one Boeing 747-200B para clientes privados que se mantiene en secreto quienes son.
> A nadie se le escapa que son los jerarcas árabes y que con el mismo secretismo son quienes controlan el mundo. la ONU y todo lo comprable y vendible . Uno de esos aviones según Trump, cuesta *cuatro mil millones de dólares. *



To lo que está arriba, baja. Aquí no se salva ni Dios.


----------



## Triptolemo (12 May 2019)

Yo he visto a un cerdo salir del fuego tras matarlo (Cuchillo al corazon) al achumarrarlo con helechos...
Como en la vida algunos son mas fuertes que otros a la hora de evacuar el alma...


----------



## marvelous mambo (13 May 2019)

Troytas dijo:


> Aprende a leer, puto gilipollas. En ningún momento hablé mal de los trabajadores de los mataderos. Todo lo contrario, digo que son personas normales con un trabajo honrado, pero precisamente sus condiciones laborales les provocan problemas de salud.
> Olvidas que la violencia es otro instinto que ha estado siempre con el ser humano, y aquí podemos entrar en la discusión de nunca acabar. Tienes razón en lo de que los cavernícolas no tenían por qué ser tan salvajes, eso no era lo importante. Lo importante es que cosas que antes estaban aceptadas (como la guerra, la tortura, clavar cabezas en picas, ver ejecuciones públicas, matar a los ancianos de la tribu o solucionar los problemas con las manos) ahora, si no están erradicadas, están censuradas.
> Llamas a la gente a la que no les gusta eso manginazos y maricones, como si fueran un subproducto de la vida moderna, que los ha vuelto blanditos. A lo mejor el subproducto insensibilizado de la vida moderna eres tú. Por oposición a los "modernitos" has normalizado cosas que no son normales. Ahora coge y enseñale a un señor mayor de pueblo este vídeo, y seguramente te diga que es una barbaridad. En mi familia se han hecho matanzas desde siempre, mi abuela ve un ternero y literalmente te dice que "menudos bistés se pueden sacar de ahí". No son ecologetas, animalistas ni veganos. No ven en los animales de granja más que un recurso y aún así ninguno te diría que hervir vivo a un animal mamífero es normal.
> 
> Y por cierto, no soy vegano, ni animalista. Claro, que con la comprensión lectora que gastas no se si tengo alguna esperanza en que entiendas algo de lo que digo.



La mayoría de hombres veganos son maricones porque estáis hipersensibilizados hacia los animalitos, sois ridículos

No es un concepto nutricional el veganismo, es una cuestión de prejuicios estúpidos y subnormales que ni siquiera tiene sentido porque para el cultivo de muchos vegetales se deforesta y gasta más agua que para alimentar cerdos y pollos


----------



## FireFoxTrot (13 May 2019)

ESC dijo:


> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.



Me parece una puta brutalidad que lo del video sea legal, quiero decir que existen unas pistolas que les disparan algo en la cabeza y se quedan tiesos en el momento. No se si es un proyectil o algo que se expande con aire, pero que el bicho muere rápido como quien se suicida de un tiro. No se, uno se puede plantear hacerse ecologista viendo la cabronada que le hacen al cerdito, y más cuando los hombres somos todos un poco "cerdos" jeje.


----------



## marvelous mambo (13 May 2019)

FireFoxTrot dijo:


> Me parece una puta brutalidad que lo del video sea legal, quiero decir que existen unas pistolas que les disparan algo en la cabeza y se quedan tiesos en el momento. No se si es un proyectil o algo que se expande con aire, pero que el bicho muere rápido como quien se suicida de un tiro. No se, uno se puede plantear hacerse ecologista viendo la cabronada que le hacen al cerdito, y más cuando los hombres somos todos un poco "cerdos" jeje.



Pégate un puto tiro si tantos sufrís los sorbelefas con el maltrato animal, así no se matará más animales para comer tu comida

También pillas a tu familia y le pegas tiros que por su culpa mueren muchos animalitos


----------



## Knausgård (13 May 2019)

Hoy precisamente he comido un cochinillo cojonudo.


----------



## mudj (13 May 2019)

Yo de verdad, por muchos notivos y el principal culpable soy yo. No puedo ser vegano. Pero y ojala un dia estè prohibido traficar de esa forma con los seres vivos y en particular con los mamiferos. Gracias a todos quienes luchan por las personas, por los animales.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (13 May 2019)

A protestar a los Moros a la fiesta del cordero. AH QUE A ESO NO HAY HUEVOS


----------



## Trurl (13 May 2019)

A esos matarifes les ha pagado un dineral la organización animalista que ha tomado el vídeo: mira, no aturdas ni mates a esos cerdos que vamos a sensibilizar a la plebe de lo bueno que es pagarnos un dineral a nosotros para luchar contra el carnivorismo.
Es igual que los independentistas en el poder que querían que la policía matara a plebe independentista para declarar la independencia con mucho enojo.

No le veo otra explicación al vídeo.


----------



## Celeste (13 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Uffffffx durísimo vídeo, de lo peor que he visto en mucho tiempo. No sé si es la palabra adecuada para definirlo, oero he sentido una profunda consternación, no he sido capaz de acabar de verlo y gran parte lo he visto con las manos tapándome la cara y escuchando los gritos de agonía del animal. Tremendo, horrible.

En su día ya me conmocionó el documental que mostraba cómo se rajaba en canal vivos, de arriba a abajo, a los cerdos una vez aturdidos con pistola láser que " supuestamente debía matarlos de una electrocución " , éstos seguían vivos tras recibir el choque, aturdidos/ moribundos pero vivos, y eran rajados así. Horrible. Pues este corto lo supera en brutalidad. 

Creo que algún día rendiremos cuentas como especie por todo lo que les estamos haciendo al resto de seres vivos , que dista muchísimo de hacerse por autoconsumo. Es crueldad pura y dura.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

Celeste dijo:


> Uffffffx durísimo vídeo, de lo peor que he visto en mucho tiempo. No sé si es la palabra adecuada para definirlo, oero he sentido una profunda consternación, no he sido capaz de acabar de verlo y gran parte lo he visto con las manos tapándome la cara y escuchando los gritos de agonía del animal. Tremendo, horrible.
> 
> En su día ya me conmocionó el documental que mostraba cómo se rajaba en canal vivos, de arriba a abajo, a los cerdos una vez aturdidos con pistola láser que " supuestamente debía matarlos de una electrocución " , éstos seguían vivos tras recibir el choque, aturdidos/ moribundos pero vivos, y eran rajados así. Horrible. Pues este corto lo supera en brutalidad.
> 
> Creo que algún día rendiremos cuentas como especie por todo lo que les estamos haciendo al resto de seres vivos , que dista muchísimo de hacerse por autoconsumo. Es crueldad pura y dura.



He visto muchos . MUCHÍSIMOS . Tenía un contacto en facebook que era un activista de este tema y ponía vídeos espeluznantes alrededor del mundo. El hecho de que ahora cualquier teléfono tiene una cámara, da la oportunidad de ver lo que antes estaba oculto. 
Créeme que comparado con otros, este video es de baja intensidad. 
El nivel de sadismo , de depravación , de regocijarse con el dolor ajeno que tienen algunos trastornados , les hace incapaces de entender lo espantoso de sus acciones. 
Quizás los más terribles son cuando al dolor físico , le añades el dolor emocional del resto de los congéneres que esperan su turno aterrorizados, viendo como patalean y se desangran los que han ido delante entre gritos de agonía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)




----------



## Celeste (13 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> se supone que el cerdo es un hibrido de humano / jabali
> 
> dentro del mundo conspi / exopolitca / etc
> 
> ...



Yo también había oído antes esta teoría, de hecho a lo largo del tiempo y por diferentes motivos, me ha acabado " llegando" de nuevo...donde más abunda es el ámbito de los trasplantez de organos, hay muchas teorías al respecto que vidneb a decir o afirma dicha relación.


----------



## Celeste (13 May 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En cambio, que se maten a especies animales de tú misma especie (humana) en clínicas abortivas, por «médicos» que violan el código hipocrático, no te parece malo ni reprobable...



Para mí ambas son inaceptables, sobretodo el aborto. El consumo de carne animal, hecho de forma racional y con el mínimo sufrimiento posible par el animal, es algo normal en nuestra especie.


----------



## Celeste (13 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> He visto muchos . MUCHÍSIMOS . Tenía un contacto en facebook que era un activista de este tema y ponía vídeos espeluznantes alrededor del mundo. El hecho de que ahora cualquier teléfono tiene una cámara, da la oportunidad de ver lo que antes estaba oculto.
> Créeme que comparado con otros, este video es de baja intensidad.
> El nivel de sadismo , de depravación , de regocijarse con el dolor ajeno que tienen algunos trastornados , les hace incapaces de entender lo espantoso de sus acciones.
> Quizás los más terribles son cuando al dolor físico , le añades el dolor emocional del resto de los congéneres que esperan su turno aterrorizados, viendo como patalean y se desangran los que han ido delante entre gritos de agonía.





Qué triste, es horrible saber que gran cantidad de animales mueren de forma tan cruel. No es justo. De acuerdo en que hagamos autoconsumo, pero no en que los tratemos como escoria en vida y les hagamos sufrir de esa forma brutal para morir, y todo por sacar un mayor beneficio económico o cubrir una demanda social/ religiosa (halal). No es justificable.


----------



## baifo (13 May 2019)

Éste fin de semana pasado he estado de barbacoa y de verdad les digo que tras ver el vídeo , la barbacoa que tenía prevista para el próximo fin de semana se va a celebrar igualmente , eso sí, comentaremos el vídeo por si pudiesemos aportar alguna idea para el bienestar de esos animales en el matadero. Yo creo que las descargas aturdidoras deben ser más potentes, y las pataditas sobran , también el cochino meterlo en agua hirviendo después de muerto se agradecería, detalles a mejorar.


----------



## FireFoxTrot (13 May 2019)

Celeste dijo:


> Qué triste, es horrible saber que gran cantidad de animales mueren de forma tan cruel. No es justo. De acuerdo en que hagamos autoconsumo, pero no en que los tratemos como escoria en vida y les hagamos sufrir de esa forma brutal para morir, y todo por sacar un mayor beneficio económico o cubrir una demanda social/ religiosa (halal). No es justificable.



*Es que se trata de eso, que si tenemos tecnología para que hayan coches que se conduzcan solos, telefonía movil vía satélite, Internet, robots cada vez más avanzados, baterías más potentes y duraderas... JODER, NO SE JUSTIFICA HERVIR VIVOS A LOS CERDOS, si los vamos a matar porque necesitamos proteínas en nuestra dieta (que es el caso), al menos que no sufran los bichos. Lo mismo para las fábricas donde por obtener un poco más de beneficios usan a humanos como si fuesen máquinas porque salen más baratos, la crueldad animal aunque sea por ánimo de lucro tiene que regularse y si es necesario de forma coactiva con multas y penas de cárcel a través del código penal.*

Ahora un apunte para los hombres con tendencias homosexuales que intentan reafirmarse en su heterosexualidad a través de la justificación o apología de violencia sin sentido o actos de crueldad contra hombres o animales... Eso no va a hacer que encontreis un equilibrio interior, los problemas de IDENTIDAD sexual o el rechazo a vuestras propias tendencias es parte de una patología que no se resuelve proyectando vuestra violencia al exterior. Los que tenemos pareja y estamos seguros de nuestra sexualidad somos violentos cuando tenemos que serlo y protegernos o proteger a las personas que nos importan, el homófobo en el fondo no es más que un homosexual que rechaza sus propias tendencias, ir de machito reivindicando actos terroristas, crueldad contra animales, etc. solo demuestra lo poco hombres que en el fondo pensais que sois. Como heterosexual siento lástima del hombre que necesita apuntalar su identidad sexual con comentarios agresivos de boquilla.


----------



## orbeo (13 May 2019)

Nadie ha visto como se cuecen los caracoles?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 May 2019)

¿En qué libro escrito de la mano de Dios está eso?

Algo sagrado tiene relación con Dios. Entonces si suponemos un Dios, también ha creado a los animales. ¿Cómo se sentirá al ver lo que se hace con una parte de su obra?


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (13 May 2019)

Las plantas tambien sufren


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Mi hijo tiene 13 años y le gusta la carne mas que a mi, para usted toda la mierda artificial que pueda ingerir , en mi casa se come CARNE




Un padre orgulloso de que su hijo tengan futuros problemas de salud porque en su casa se come CARNE. Todo un lumbreras.

Más frutas, verduras y frutos secos y menos carne.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 May 2019)

PODEMAX dijo:


> Las plantas tambien sufren




Yo aún no las vi gritar de dolor o ser conscientes de que las cortaban viendo cómo cortaban a otras plantas.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (13 May 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo aún no las vi gritar de dolor o ser conscientes de que las cortaban viendo cómo cortaban a otras plantas.



Hay estudios, las plantas reaccionan a las agresiones.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 May 2019)

PODEMAX dijo:


> Hay estudios, las plantas reaccionan a las agresiones.




El "sufrimiento" de una planta dura medio segundo, el tiempo en que tarda en ser arrancada o cortada. La agonía de un mamífero, dura minutos y más minutos.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (13 May 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El "sufrimiento" de una planta dura medio segundo, el tiempo en que tarda en ser arrancada o cortada. La agonía de un mamífero, dura minutos y más minutos.



No tienes corazon


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

Celeste dijo:


> Qué triste, es horrible saber que gran cantidad de animales mueren de forma tan cruel. No es justo. De acuerdo en que hagamos autoconsumo, pero no en que los tratemos como escoria en vida y les hagamos sufrir de esa forma brutal para morir, y todo por sacar un mayor beneficio económico o cubrir una demanda social/ religiosa (halal). No es justificable.



la gran mayoría de las personas , ven a los animales como cosas. 
Es algo conceptual, puede ser difícil de entender para gente más sensibilizada, pero si vas a la pescadería y no te estremece ver a un pulpo agonizando durante horas, o al marisco, es esa la misma sensación que siente la generalidad de la gente, que incluso en este hilo se burlan del terrible sufrimiento animal . 
En muchos casos son personas con algún grado de psicopatía, pues la falta de empatía es uno de los rasgos más comunes en ese problema mental


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



Dejaremos de comer hormonas y sustancias que hayan puesto a los animales y comeremos las hormonas y sustancias que nos pongan las clases dirigentes para tenernos tranquilos, adoctrinados y calmados.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 May 2019)

Estoy contra la crueldad injustificada con los animales. 
Dicho esto, necesitamos de ellos para alimentarnos, por mucha mierda vegana que se trate de difundir porque está de moda. 
La vida es eso, comer y ser comido. Otro tema es haber vivido toda tu vida en una burbuja de seguridad y bienestar antinaturales que te pueden llevar a ver el mundo como las pelis de Walt Disney. 
Sólo se necesita sensatez


----------



## los propios dioses (13 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Con la cantidad de hijos de puta que acaban naciendo seguro que nos estamos librando de unos cuantos.
> 
> Por no hablar de si experimentan sufrimiento o no. Si colgaran a fetos mientras los sumergen en agua hirviendo opinaría exactamente lo mismo.



Prácticamente cualquier método de aborto quirúrgico (succión, D y C, inyección salina, D y E, D y X o por cesárea) es mucho más cruel (una agonía mucho más lenta y dolorosa para el feto) que la brutal barbarie de este video. Las cosas como son.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2019)

Coño, pues dicen que hay un cerdo por ahí perdido, por Bélgica...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 May 2019)

Mi desayuno :


cafe solo con azucar moreno mas tostadas de pan, aceite oliva virgen y sal con *loncha de jamon york extra *en medio y salpicado de pimenton dulce

manjar de dioses , *bendito cerdo*


----------



## Stock Option (13 May 2019)

Proudhombre dijo:


> Prácticamente cualquier método de aborto quirúrgico (succión, D y C, inyección salina, D y E, D y X o por cesárea) es mucho más cruel (una agonía mucho más lenta y dolorosa para el feto) que la brutal barbarie de este video. Las cosas como son.



Dicho por ellos mismos además. Bueno que no hace falta, ya si eso nos lo inventamos.


----------



## Khazario (13 May 2019)

Este video ya ha circulado en otros sitios y al final se descubrió, parece ser, que "olvidaron" decir que los hijos de puta de los empleados (moros) de una forma al azar seleccionaban a cerdos para así matarlos mediante el rito halal, el cual prohíbe el aturdimiento. De hecho falta un trozo de video donde a uno en la salida le preguntan que como es que come cerdo siendo moro y le dice que esos son los "hermanos mayores" que ellos (jovenes) comen y beben de todo. Así que eso de matadero estándar es una pantomima. En España no podría pasar ni de coña. En Bélgica.. Hasta ya hay ablaciones así que te puedes esperar todo de estos retrasados.


----------



## los propios dioses (13 May 2019)

Stock Option dijo:


> Dicho por ellos mismos además. Bueno que no hace falta, ya si eso nos lo inventamos.



¿Quiénes son _ellos mismos_?


----------



## los propios dioses (13 May 2019)

*Inyección salina*

Este método se utiliza solamente *después de las 16 semanas*. El líquido amniótico que protege al feto es extraído y se inyecta en su lugar una solución salina concentrada. El feto ingiere esta solución que le produce la *muerte por envenenamiento, deshidratación, hemorragia del cerebro y de otros órganos*, y *convulsiones*. Esta solución salina produce *graves quemaduras en la piel del feto*. *Unas horas más tarde,* la madre comienza un *'parto' prematuro* y da a luz.


Para más información desde una página proabortista. (Se centran en las complicaciones para la paciente que aborta y, sólo de pasada, en el sufrimiento atroz del feto)


----------



## Dadaista (13 May 2019)

Un animal estresado produce una sustancia que hace la carne m as amarga (no recuerdo el nombre). Esa carne debe saber fatal. Por cierto, Bélgica no rs el pais que veto una marca española a raiz del programa de Jordi evola. Pues en casa lo tienen, cada día ese pais mecda mas asco


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

Khazario dijo:


> Este video ya ha circulado en otros sitios y al final se descubrió, parece ser, que "olvidaron" decir que los hijos de puta de los empleados (moros) de una forma al azar seleccionaban a cerdos para así matarlos mediante el rito halal, el cual prohíbe el aturdimiento. De hecho falta un trozo de video donde a uno en la salida le preguntan que como es que come cerdo siendo moro y le dice que esos son los "hermanos mayores" que ellos (jovenes) comen y beben de todo. Así que eso de matadero estándar es una pantomima. En España no podría pasar ni de coña. En Bélgica.. Hasta ya hay ablaciones así que te puedes esperar todo de estos retrasados.



si, claro, que en España los matan a besos. 
Creo que has visto pocos videos de mataderos españoles. 
Aún siendo convincente lo que cuentas, entre otras cosas, porque el protocolo de la matanza industrial , es más eficaz si se hace bien, y no como esos hijos de putas , sádicos .


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2019)

Yo soy cazador...y de una larga estirpe de cazadores...y no comparto la crueldad porque simplemente en el mundo actual es innecesaria.

Y aparte de todo estaría por ver que una muerte tan traumática no fuese incluso perjudicial para la calidad del producto cárnico final.

Es mucho mas humano la descarga o el disparo. Sin sufrimiento.

No conozco ningún cazador en mi entorno que se regocije en el sufrimiento del animal...que por lo general se respeta y se le agradece el sacrificio a la especie. Protegiéndola y evitando su exterminio...fortaleciéndola y buscando mejores ejemplares con el tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

En el momento que ese producto va destinado a ti, y te da igual, eres cómplice, claro que si.


----------



## Efraim (13 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



El mundo en vilo a la espera de las represalias de Jordi Évole.


----------



## Merluzo (13 May 2019)

¿¿¡Todos somo cómplices!??
Normalmente no pongo nombre a los pollos, pero te lo has ganado, le voy a poner tu nombre a la más tonta de mis gallinas.


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2019)

Proudhombre dijo:


> *Inyección salina*
> 
> Este método se utiliza solamente *después de las 16 semanas*. El líquido amniótico que protege al feto es extraído y se inyecta en su lugar una solución salina concentrada. El feto ingiere esta solución que le produce la *muerte por envenenamiento, deshidratación, hemorragia del cerebro y de otros órganos*, y *convulsiones*. Esta solución salina produce *graves quemaduras en la piel del feto*. *Unas horas más tarde,* la madre comienza un *'parto' prematuro* y da a luz.
> 
> ...




Esto por ejemplo SI ME HACE SANGRAR EL ALMA!!!


Dios mío...perdonanos porque no sabemos lo que hacemos...

He llegado a un punto que me cuesta hablar con la gente que defiende el aborto...que es un asesinato de la criatura mas inocente que existe...y que mancilla el acto de amor mas grande que existe QUE ES EL ACTO DEL AMOR DE MADRE, DE DARSE A SI MISMA EN PRO DEL HIJO QUE VA A VENIR!!!


Un ser inocente...angelito de Dios...Dios os tenga en su gloria querubines de esta desnortada humanidad!!

Que culpa tendréis vosotros ...pequeñuelos del Altísimo.


----------



## vinavil (13 May 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En cambio, que se maten a especies animales de tú misma especie (humana) en clínicas abortivas, por «médicos» que violan el código hipocrático, no te parece malo ni reprobable...




Ya estaba tardando en aparecer el comodín de la velocidad y el tocino.


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Buah, y por sí si se pudiera dejar de comer alimentándose con pastillas o algo así con lo que pierdas menos tiempo sería genial.



A mí me gusta perder tiempo masticando y saboreando lentamente carne poco hecha y jugosa, acompañada de una buena guarnición. Si no se pierde algo de tiempo en comer y en comer bien la comida no es lo mismo. 

Hay que cuidarse y una parte de ello es dar a tu cuerpo el placer de comer bien. Incluso psicológicamente comer bien es importante.

PD: No estoy hablando de comer grasiento ni hipercalórico.


----------



## retroviral (13 May 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo soy cazador...y de una larga estirpe de cazadores...y no comparto la crueldad porque simplemente en el mundo actual es innecesaria.
> 
> Y aparte de todo estaría por ver que una muerte tan traumática no fuese incluso perjudicial para la calidad del producto cárnico final.
> 
> ...



Si los cazadores matan a los mejores ejemplares lo que hacen es empeorar la raza. No conozco a nadie que cace el ciervo más canijo o se vaya a África a cazar al elefante más enano que vea. Al contrario, cuanto más grande e impresionante es la pieza mejor.


----------



## aldebariano (13 May 2019)

Pero los narcos de México no son sudakas, son norteamericanos.


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 May 2019)

parserito dijo:


> Secundo cada palabra, pero el tema no es "comer o no comer".
> 
> Tu puedes coger un animal y hacerle sufrir un agonía extremadamente dolorosa y luego comertelo. O puedes matarlo de forma rapida e indolora y luego comertelo.
> 
> En ambos casos el fin es el mismo, pero una forma es propia de psicópatas y otra no.



La carne de un animal torturado sabe diferente. Los gatos que juegan con el ratón antes de comérselo lo hacen porque el ratón, al tener un subidón de adrenalina antes de morir, hace que la carne esté más sabrosa. 

Aquí dejo un enlace que comenta algunas de estas cosas.

CAPITULO 2: Efectos del estrés y de las lesiones en la calidad de la carne y de los subproductos


----------



## vinavil (13 May 2019)

retroviral dijo:


> Si los cazadores matan a los mejores ejemplares lo que hacen es empeorar la raza. No conozco a nadie que cace el ciervo más canijo o se vaya a África a cazar al elefante más enano que vea. Al contrario, cuanto más grande e impresionante es la pieza mejor.



Elefantes desarrollan colmillos pequeños por culpa de cazadores

"Todo parece indicar que los cazadores han encontrado una manera de alterar la evolución de los elefantes, ya que por matar a aquellos con colmillos más grandes, estos animales ahora están naciendo con colmillos menos desarrollados. Elefantes desarrollan colmillos pequeños por culpa de cazadores"


Elefantes esmirriaos y ciervos que parecen cabras.

Hay que ver lo que les gusta tirarse el pisto a los de la escopeta.
Con sus fachalecos, sus Land Rovers, sus jaurías de perros y sus cuartos de baño alicatados hasta el techo.Y entonces van y te salen con frases llenas de espiritualidah dignas de tiraflechas con taparrabos del Amazonas en simbiosis con la madre tierra.

Yo les tuve que sufrir durante un año y medio, y lo único que dejaban en la zona eran los conejos con sarna y los perros que no les servían.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 May 2019)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> A mí me gusta perder tiempo masticando y saboreando lentamente carne poco hecha y jugosa, acompañada de una buena guarnición. Si no se pierde algo de tiempo en comer y en comer bien la comida no es lo mismo.
> 
> Hay que cuidarse y una parte de ello es dar a tu cuerpo el placer de comer bien. Incluso psicológicamente comer bien es importante.
> 
> PD: No estoy hablando de comer grasiento ni hipercalórico.



Es cuestión de gustos. No he dicho que yo coma siempre a toda prisa y que no saboree ningún plato. 
Pero yo preferiría no estar atada a las necesidades fisiológicas y comer 3 veces al día + comprar+ preparar la comida lleva un tiempo que preferiría ocupar en otras cosas.

Y estando de viaje mochilero ni te cuento ¡habría firmado por no tener que comer, beber, cagar ni mear! Si también quitas lo de dormir eso ya sería la hostia.


----------



## Alquilino (13 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Es cuestión de gustos. No he dicho que yo coma siempre a toda prisa y que no saboree ningún plato.
> Pero yo preferiría no estar atada a las necesidades fisiológicas y comer 3 veces al día + comprar+ preparar la comida lleva un tiempo que preferiría ocupar en otras cosas.
> 
> Y estando de viaje mochilero ni te cuento ¡habría firmado por no tener que comer, beber, cagar ni mear! Si también quitas lo de dormir eso ya sería la hostia.



Pues quítate de vivir y acabas antes.

:-D


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 May 2019)

Alquilino dijo:


> Pues quítate de vivir y acabas antes.
> 
> :-D



¿Para tí vivir es comer? pues qué simplón.
Acabo de decir que especialmente estando de viaje me estorban las necesidades básicas y eso no es por falta de "vida" sino por tener MEJORES COSAS QUE HACER. 

Incluso ahora que no puedo permitirme aquellos viajes(no por dinero sino por otras causas) preferiría no perder tiempo comiendo. Son gustos PERSONALES.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Pon algo más convincente, a pesar de estar prohibido, hay mataderos que no aturden a los animales,.... y lo sabes.
> 
> Se llama método halal.
> 
> ...



Es tan terriblemente espantoso el video del degüello de las vacas, que mira que he visto mogollón de videos y estoy muy concienciado de esta psicopatía social que ocultan, pero no me acabo de creer que haya gente que sea capaz de trabajar de eso , sin ser conscientes de que hay que cambiar el método.
Yo incluso he visto al carnicero del pueblo antes de que estuviesen los mataderos industriales y tenían su técnica mucho menos cruenta. Con un mazo grande, le daba en toda la frente y el ternero caía desplomado y luego lo degollaba. Pero hacerlo a lo bestia, son imágenes terribles, inexplicable que no les afecten.


----------



## D_Draper (14 May 2019)

He visto el video, y no se me han quitado las ganas de comer cerdo. Sin embargo si pienso que gente como la del video debería estar en la cárcel. Aunque nos vayamos a comer esos cerdos, hay que matarlos de la manera mas compasiva posible, con el menor sufrimiento posible y sobretodo, sin esa maldad que se aprecia. Hay que tratarlos como semi-dioses, porque les vamos a quitar la vida para nuestro disfrute, que menos que tratarlos de una manera afín a la moral superior que predicamos los humanos con relación al resto de los animales. 

Y para los que comparan que sean devorados vivos en la naturaleza a esto. Esto es mucho peor, mucho menos digno. Es como morir en la guerra o a manos de un sádico psicópata.

Además, en el mundo civilizado se come demasiada carne. No pasaría nada si se reduciera significativamente el consumo, sería bueno para la salud y para el medio ambiente. Oh wait, menos para la industria cárnica.


----------



## Louis Renault (14 May 2019)

Soy de pueblo, he visto muchas matanzas y si el matarife es bueno, no se ve nada parecido a ese video.Me gusta comer cerdo,pero no me gustan esas imagenes.
Pasa tambièn que vivimos en un mundo Disney y la naturaleza es cruel.Un cerdo ante una jaurìa hambrienta de lobos o leones no sufre menos.A los humanos nos matan cruelmente ciertas bacterias.Y?Ley del mas fuerte.El mas fuerte es a veces esa bacteria.


----------



## Szadek (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



- Yo no siento nada al ver el vídeo. Si me garantizan que la carne de cerdo adquiere una textura o un sabor excelentes, justificando el proceso, no me opongo que quieres que te diga. Puedo entender que a los mas sensibles les resulte desagradable, pero en términos económicos es mas barato andar hirviendo a un cerdo en agua, que andar gastando una cápsula de gas previamente para cargártelos de forma compasiva. Aunque pueda parecer increible, todos nosotros somos susceptibles de acabar actuando de esa forma, si se nos brinda la oportunidad, de hecho existen estudios donde un grupo de personas sin antecedentes penales, ni muestras de comportamiento sociopático, son incluidos en experimentos sociales donde unos actúan como presos y otros como policías, y estos últimos acaban adquiriendo con el tiempo un comportamiento claramente relacionado con patologías sociopáticas.

- *¿Mi propuesta?*, Despedir a los trabajadores, y sustituirlos por trabajadores nuevos, castigar estos actos en la empresa, y penar a quienes actúan de esa forma dentro y fuera de dichos puestos de trabajo. Yo he visto varias matanzas en mi pueblo, e incluso he visto matanzas en países musulmanes y países latinos, y lo normal y lo mas compasivo es rajarles el cuello de una vez. El problema es que les resulta mucho mas práctico que el cerdo camine a su propia muerte, en vez de matarlo y tener que llevarlo tu mismo. Es como lo que hacen los soldados en la guerra, en vez de cavar una tumba y matarte, como vas a morir, cávala tu, y así me toco los cojones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Yo no siento nada al ver el vídeo. Si me garantizan que la carne de cerdo adquiere una textura o un sabor excelentes, justificando el proceso, no me opongo que quieres que te diga. Puedo entender que a los mas sensibles les resulte desagradable, pero en términos económicos es mas barato andar hirviendo a un cerdo en agua, que andar gastando una cápsula de gas previamente para cargártelos de forma compasiva. Aunque pueda parecer increible, todos nosotros somos susceptibles de acabar actuando de esa forma, si se nos brinda la oportunidad, de hecho existen estudios donde un grupo de personas sin antecedentes penales, ni muestras de comportamiento sociopático, son incluidos en experimentos sociales donde unos actúan como presos y otros como policías, y estos últimos acaban adquiriendo con el tiempo un comportamiento claramente relacionado con patologías sociopáticas.
> 
> - *¿Mi propuesta?*, Despedir a los trabajadores, y sustituirlos por trabajadores nuevos, castigar estos actos en la empresa, y penar a quienes actúan de esa forma dentro y fuera de dichos puestos de trabajo. Yo he visto varias matanzas en mi pueblo, e incluso he visto matanzas en países musulmanes y países latinos, y lo normal y lo mas compasivo es rajarles el cuello de una vez. El problema es que les resulta mucho mas práctico que el cerdo camine a su propia muerte, en vez de matarlo y tener que llevarlo tu mismo. Es como lo que hacen los soldados en la guerra, en vez de cavar una tumba y matarte, como vas a morir, cávala tu, y así me toco los cojones.



Definitivamente eres ASPERGER


----------



## Szadek (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Definitivamente eres ASPERGER



- De hecho lo soy. En cualquiera de los casos creo que mi propuesta es meritoria pese a padecer dicho trastorno, en tanto en cuanto se ajusta estadísticamente al modelo socio-conceptual ético y moral. Y creo que es bastante lógico pensar que, si maltratar al animal no repercute en la calidad de la carne, mejorándola, entonces no tiene sentido, de hecho desde un punto de vista productivo, gastar tiempo en maltratar al animal, a mí me cuesta dinero como empresario.


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

*TODO ESTO ESTABA PROHIBIDO EN EL III REICH*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



*ESO QUE DICES FUE LA SOLUCIÓN LOGRADA EN EL III REICH; PERO LOS SEMITAS PRECISAN SACRIFICIOS ANIMALES (Y HUMANOS... TOTAL...)*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Se llama método halal.
> 
> *y kosher*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En contra de lo que comentan por aquí ciertos psicópatas, los animales no están para ser utilizados. Los animales deberían vivir libres. Y los humanos deberíamos invertir en investigación para liberar de la muerte y el sacrificio a millones de animales. La carne de laboratorio es la solución a tanta barbarie.



*LO QUE DICES NO ES APROBADO POR JUDIOS Y MUSULMANES*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Efectivamente, además de psicópata , es un terrible ignorante.
> NO ES CONSCIENTE QUE MILLONES DE AÑOS ANTES DE QUE EXISTIESE EL SER HUMANO Y LA CIVILIZACIÓN, YA EXISTÍAN LOS ECOSISTEMAS LLENOS DE JIRAFAS, LEONES, ELEFANTES, BALLENAS, JABALÍES , LOBOS, MONOS, PÁJAROS , PECES .... Y no necesitaban del ser humano hasta que este los ha ido exterminando.
> Es grave. Muy grave, tanto la irrupción del humano en todo el planeta y el trato a otros seres vivos .
> Lo de la cría intensiva y mataderos, con el video queda todo dicho



*SE ORIGINA EN DIOSES CREADOS A IMAGEN Y SEMEJANZA DE MISTICOS CONTRARIOS A LA NATURALEZA*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


>



*NI LA MUERTE DE LOS QUE SE LA MERECEN SOBRADAMENTE POR SUS CRIMENES MUNDIALES VA A SER ASI; SINO INSTANTANEA. ELLOS MISMOS SE HAN JUZGADO Y CONDENADO, AL CONCEPTUAR ANIMALES, CON APARIENCIA HUMANA, A TODOS LOS DEMÁS, GUIADOS POR SU PENSAR ANTINAURAL, MISTICO E ILÓGICO.*


----------



## A.B.C. (14 May 2019)

*O JUDIO*


----------



## FireFoxTrot (14 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> Y estando de viaje mochilero ni te cuento ¡habría firmado por no tener que comer, beber, cagar ni mear! Si también quitas lo de dormir eso ya sería la hostia.



Discrepo, beber cuando tienes sed, comer cuando tienes hambre, mear o cagar cuando tienes ganas, dormir cuando tienes sueño... es un JODIDO PLACER, como tener sexo cuando estás necesitado. ¿No te gusta follar? se sincera... Tu comentario no se por donde cogerlo, a mi lo que es el vídeo me parece criminal y creo que los animales en una granja han de estar cuidados y tener una vida digna, incluso se puede discutir si no es posible buscar alternativas a la carne animal con la tecnología que tenemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - De hecho lo soy. En cualquiera de los casos creo que mi propuesta es meritoria pese a padecer dicho trastorno, en tanto en cuanto se ajusta estadísticamente al modelo socio-conceptual ético y moral. Y creo que es bastante lógico pensar que, si maltratar al animal no repercute en la calidad de la carne, mejorándola, entonces no tiene sentido, de hecho desde un punto de vista productivo, gastar tiempo en maltratar al animal, a mí me cuesta dinero como empresario.



No me cabía la menor duda que eras ASPERGER.
Porque aunque tu te autodefinas inteligente y te hayan hecho algún test psicopático, la inteligencia se demuestra con los hechos.
¿ has conseguido ganarte bien la vida ?¿ tienes dinero ? ¿ tienes una bonita familia con una mujer que te ame y lo menos 4 hijos ?
¿ tienes un trabajo que te entusiasme y que te reporte un constante suministro de recursos ?

Pues si eres un pobre hombre, malviviendo en casa de tus padres o en un piso compartido, lo que te pasa es ....
El efecto Dunning-Kruger es un sesgo cognitivo, según el cual los individuos con escasa habilidad o conocimientos sufren de un sentimiento de superioridad ilusorio, considerándose más inteligentes que otras personas más preparadas, midiendo incorrectamente su habilidad por encima de lo real.


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 May 2019)

FireFoxTrot dijo:


> Discrepo, beber cuando tienes sed, comer cuando tienes hambre, mear o cagar cuando tienes ganas, dormir cuando tienes sueño... es un JODIDO PLACER, como tener sexo cuando estás necesitado. ¿No te gusta follar? se sincera... Tu comentario no se por donde cogerlo, a mi lo que es el vídeo me parece criminal y creo que los animales en una granja han de estar cuidados y tener una vida digna, incluso se puede discutir si no es posible buscar alternativas a la carne animal con la tecnología que tenemos.



¿Y? Yo opino que preferiría no tener esas necesidades para no tener que darme esos placeres básicos. Independientemente del veganismo, los animales y todo eso. 
Mi comentario es tan respetable como el tuyo pues es mi opinión personal.


----------



## FireFoxTrot (14 May 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¿Y? Yo opino que preferiría no tener esas necesidades para no tener que darme esos placeres básicos. Independientemente del veganismo, los animales y todo eso.
> Mi comentario es tan respetable como el tuyo pues es mi opinión personal.



sikel, entiendo que el deseo sexual de las mujeres es menor por el hecho de no tener testosterona ni pene, pero al margen de eso todo el mundo disfruta comiendo algo rico. Joder, es casi universal disfrutar de un postre o de una bebida fresca cuando tienes sed, aunque sea por el alivio físico. *¿TAN ENTRE ALGODONES VIVES PARA HABER OLVIDADO LO QUE ES SENTIR SED O TENER SUEÑO, LO QUE ES TENER HAMBRE? AL FINAL VA A QUEDAR CIENTÍFICAMENTE PROBADO QUE SER MUJER ES PASAR LA VIDA EN MODO FÁCIL, SIN CARENCIAS AFECTIVAS, SIN ESFUERZO REAL, SIN CARENCIAS SEXUALES, SABIENDO QUE TODO LO PUEDES CONSEGUIR CON UN CHASQUIDO DE DEDOS...*

Y por favor, no me contradigas si crees que en parte tengo razón. Yo he tenido privaciones que tú no podrías imaginar, te doy mi sincera palabra, por eso no comprendo que alguien de todo eso por asegurado. Te juro que para conseguir lo que quiero sangro y sudo, no solo eso me enfrento al miedo, al dolor.


----------



## Szadek (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> No me cabía la menor duda que eras ASPERGER.
> Porque aunque tu te autodefinas inteligente y te hayan hecho algún test psicopático, la inteligencia se demuestra con los hechos.



- Vuelves a mezclar tornillos con pistachos.



ataraxio dijo:


> ¿ has conseguido ganarte bien la vida ?¿ tienes dinero ? ¿ tienes una bonita familia con una mujer que te ame y lo menos 4 hijos ?
> ¿ tienes un trabajo que te entusiasme y que te reporte un constante suministro de recursos ?



- No creo que este sea el lugar, y tu la persona apropiada para darte detalles personales. Si fueras un poco menos condescendiente con quienes no opinan como tú, a lo mejor te daba alguna golosina, como a los perros. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Pues si eres un pobre hombre, malviviendo en casa de tus padres o en un piso compartido, lo que te pasa es ....



- Demuéstralo...puedes teorizar lo que te salga de los cojones, si no me conoces en persona, y no eres testigo de mi dia a dia, no tendrás nunca ni una minúscula idea del trabajo que tengo, y si vivo o dejo de vivir con mis padres, algo descortés por tu parte meterlos y mencionarlos en este foro. 



ataraxio dijo:


> El efecto Dunning-Kruger es un sesgo cognitivo, según el cual los individuos con escasa habilidad o conocimientos sufren de un sentimiento de superioridad ilusorio,



- Como el caso anterior, fallas. Yo nunca e andado por la vida dándomelas de inteligente, lo que no voy a hacer es pedir perdón o agachar la cabeza por serlo, lo soy, es un hecho, y no es porque yo lo diga, te repito que desde mi etapa académica mas pronta, me efectuaron múltiples pruebas para medir mis capacidades cognitivas en vista de que era muy fuerte en unas materias y un negado en otras. Dijeron que era mas inteligente que el promedio de los mortales, y descubrieron que padezco el síndrome de asperger, de hecho los informes preliminares, fueron expedidos por el centro de psicología del hospital de Torrelavega cuando tenía 17 años. ¿Dunning Kruger?, Bonita forma de llamarme estúpido, lástima que se te adelantaran un equipo de psicólogos hace 10 años. 

- De hecho en este foro nunca me he creído mas que nadie, porque simple y llanamente desconozco el potencial cognitivo de los usuarios, aunque es cierto que, en virtud de como escriben y se expresan algunos, pueda tener una idea mas o menos redonda de su estupidez, como es tu caso, que te pones a atribuir síndromes por internet a usuarios que no conoces de nada, aún cuando el usuario al que te diriges, reitero nuevamente, ya ha sido convenientemente analizado por personas con criterio, una virtud que parece no figurar en tu paupérrimo diccionario. 



ataraxio dijo:


> considerándose más inteligentes que otras personas más preparadas,



- Eso es falso, de hecho no es la primera vez en este foro que, cuando una persona demuestra cierto grado de erudición en una materia que yo desconozco, le aplaudo y le reconozco sus conocimientos públicamente. Yo no me considero a priori mas inteligente que nadie, pero es imposible no sentirse inteligente cuando entran asnos como tu a rebuznar necedades. De hecho el que está actuando con cierto grado de soberbia eres tú, en vez de reconocer los hechos, constatas eufemismos infundados para llamar idiota públicamente a alguien.



ataraxio dijo:


> midiendo incorrectamente su habilidad por encima de lo real.



- Volvemos a lo mismo, yo no he medido nada, si digo que soy mas inteligente del promedio para reafirmar una idea, lo diré a priori porque tengo base y sustento para afirmarlo. Lo curioso hasta ahora es que de todo lo que he citado no has tenido el aplomo ni la actitud necesaria para refutar nada dicho. Resulta incoherente que seas incapaz de debatirme de forma racional las cosas, pero luego andes cuestionando mi inteligencia, precisamente tú, que cuando da la batalla por perdida, comienza a afilar sus armas arrojadizas, esto es sus insinuaciones hirientes y sus eufemismos condescendientes... ¿La razón?, Socabar mi imagen públicamente sin base ni fundamento alguno, te he pedido que demuestres que vivo con mis padres, que no trabajo, que no tengo pareja, que no tengo síndrome de Asperger, y que poseo un I.Q por debajo del percentil de los 115-125 puntos. Te l estoy poniendo fácil, se en verdad estás equipado para ponerme en evidencia, hazlo, y deja de faltarme al respeto, es una fachada agresiva para maquilar tu incapacidad por fundar tus químeras sobre mi persona.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 May 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> Y luego prohiben la matanza en las casas... cuando finalmente es la manera de morir más rápida e indolora que tiene el animal. En una matanza casera el animal no sufre ni 3 minutos. El tiempo que se le coje, se le saca fuera de la cuadra, se le tumba y se le clava el cuchillo, y queda bien muerto. Una vida de felicidad y bienestar a cambio de 3 minutos de sufrimiento y un minuto de agonía, eso no lo vamos a tener muchos de nosotros. La carnicería industrial, a parte de producir peor carne, es una salvajada pero la gente cree la carne en las bandejitas de poliespan del super es la mejor...



Cuidado con las matanzas caseras que esta habiendo casos de triquinosis a saco...

Los musulmanes nos llevan ventaja en esto del cerdo, no cabe duda.

Islamícese, ablaciónese, shariécese. Disfrútese lo votado, inmigrado y progretizado.


La matanza casera de un cerdo causa triquinosis a 17 miembros de una misma familia


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 May 2019)

joder los trabajadores parecen unos psicópatas no creo que sean todos los mataderos así.


----------



## Ayios (14 May 2019)

FireFoxTrot dijo:


> Discrepo, beber cuando tienes sed, comer cuando tienes hambre, mear o cagar cuando tienes ganas, dormir cuando tienes sueño... es un JODIDO PLACER, como tener sexo cuando estás necesitado. ¿No te gusta follar? se sincera... Tu comentario no se por donde cogerlo, a mi lo que es el vídeo me parece criminal y creo que los animales en una granja han de estar cuidados y tener una vida digna, incluso se puede discutir si no es posible buscar alternativas a la carne animal con la tecnología que tenemos.



Pues no tienes mas que darte golpes en la cabeza contra una pared. Cuando dejas de hacerlo sientes un gustito espectacular.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Es tan terriblemente espantoso el video del degüello de las vacas, que mira que he visto mogollón de videos y estoy muy concienciado de esta psicopatía social que ocultan, pero no me acabo de creer que haya gente que sea capaz de trabajar de eso , sin ser conscientes de que hay que cambiar el método.
> Yo incluso he visto al carnicero del pueblo antes de que estuviesen los mataderos industriales y tenían su técnica mucho menos cruenta. Con un mazo grande, le daba en toda la frente y el ternero caía desplomado y luego lo degollaba. Pero hacerlo a lo bestia, son imágenes terribles, inexplicable que no les afecten.



La rilijion di pas! Hamijos dilos projress.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Vuelves a mezclar tornillos con pistachos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TU IMAGEN PÚBLICA es un pseudónimo. 
No eres nadie, este foro es una confrontación de ideas , no de personas.
Lo que tu llamas inteligencia , es el adiestramiento de un elefante de circo. 
Cualquier animal adiestrado si lo soltasen en el medio natural donde viven sus ancestros moriría en pocos días.


----------



## Szadek (14 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> TU IMAGEN PÚBLICA es un pseudónimo.



- Sin embargo le has exigido informaión personal a la identidad que se esconde detrás. No puedes estar al plato y a las tajadas al mismo tiempo ¿En que quedamos? ¿Soy un pseudónimo cuando te interesa? A la hora de exigirme información PERSONAL, no lo tuviste tan claro. 



ataraxio dijo:


> No eres nadie, este foro es una confrontación de ideas , no de personas.



- Por extensión puedo considerar que si yo no soy nadie, tu eres menos que eso en virtud de la forma en la que te has retratado. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas inteligencia , es el adiestramiento de un elefante de circo.



- Es no es un argumento, es una opinión infundada, como todas de las que nos haces partícipes. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Cualquier animal adiestrado si lo soltasen en el medio natural donde viven sus ancestros moriría en pocos días.



- ¿Insinuas que tu eres mas capaz que yo? No lo has demostrado, te he hecho varias preguntas, que te has negado en contestar ¿A que tanto miedo? ¿Tienes medio de cagarla más?. Si realmente fueras mas capaz que yo, fueras mas "_*libre*_" en ese sentido, habrías refutado y en consecuencia argumentado lo que he dicho, y no lo has hecho, sigo esperando que me cites de donde contravienes la opinión de psicólogos, quiero que cites de donde contravienes sus resultados clínicos, y quiero que cites de donde sacas que vivo en casa de mis padres, de hecho tu mismo te has cazado, has dicho que soy un pseudónimo, por lo tanto ¿Como puedes identificar y describir la identidad exacta, o refutar lo que la identidad presuntamente falsa afirma a ciencia cierta?. No lo haces, si lo hicieras, constatarías tus supuestos en el foro, para mi propia desgracia, sin embargo no lo haces, porque como dicta el refrán;

"_*Perro ladrador, poco mordedor*_".


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 May 2019)

@A.B.C. 


Y kosher también, efectivamente..


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 May 2019)

En Bélgica se come cada vez menos cerdo, es un problema que preocupa a unos pocos esto de hervir vivos a cerdos.

Bruselas capital del califato.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Sin embargo le has exigido informaión personal a la identidad que se esconde detrás. No puedes estar al plato y a las tajadas al mismo tiempo ¿En que quedamos? ¿Soy un pseudónimo cuando te interesa? A la hora de exigirme información PERSONAL, no lo tuviste tan claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LA INTELIGENCIA SE DEMUESTRA ANDANDO


----------



## Sunwukung (14 May 2019)

pues no, no es nuestra psicología de primate, no es necesario usarlos de esa manera y nunca se ha hecho, una cosa es cazar y otra eso, aparte de que redunda en nuestro perjuicio porque esa carne esta repleta de todo tipo de mierdas artificiales y naturales (por todo el estrés que ha sufrido el animal por su vida y su tipo de muerte). 

Por otro lado exactamente lo que dices es lo que piensan las élites de tí y del resto del populacho, ¿a que ahora no suena tan bien? Pues eso es porque no nos corresponde a los seres humanos sanos cometer esas aberraciones.


----------



## DEREC (14 May 2019)

No tiene pinta de que el liquido ese este hirviendo, yo diria que es algun desinfectante caliente. A mi me parece que ha sido un error al rematarlo, los demas parece que si que van muertos. El resto del video si que no tiene excusa.


----------



## Sunwukung (14 May 2019)

Los que trabajan en mataderos acaban majaretas, hay estudios al respecto. No es para menos.


----------



## Miarritzeko (15 May 2019)

Iba a contarles que en Francia el mercado hallal lo llevan los judíos. Y buscando en Internet he encontrado esto: la propia LDJ Liga de Defensa Judía

reconoce que estas tres marcas pincipales de hallal las llevan judíos sionistas.

'' Mercado halal en Francia: Isla Delice pertenece a Hertzog, _Wassila a Naouri, y Reghalal a Levy. Tres judíos sionistas!! ``_


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2019)

a valentía de desaprender «Para entender todo, es necesario olvidarlo todo». -Buda-


----------



## Sunwukung (15 May 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> ¿Algún enlace? Me interesa, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prevalence of serious psychological distress among slaughterhouse workers at a United States beef packing plant. - PubMed - NCBI

estos son estudios psicológicos, con lo que conlleva de inevitable subjetividad, pero también hay estudios de este tipo:

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals

pareciera que hay una correlación entre un incremento de la criminalidad y la ubicación de los mataderos.


----------



## Szadek (15 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> LA INTELIGENCIA SE DEMUESTRA ANDANDO



- Ahora todo cuadra, por eso Forest Gum, supera en inteligencia de forma equidistante a Will Hunting;


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Prevalence of serious psychological distress among slaughterhouse workers at a United States beef packing plant. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> estos son estudios psicológicos, con lo que conlleva de inevitable subjetividad, pero también hay estudios de este tipo:
> 
> ...



No cabe duda que cuando hay persona que incluso se estremecen con el mal trato a los robots y otras que les da igual rebanar cuellos oír gritos espantosos , salir sangre a borbones e incluso disfrutan , la graduación de estar mal de la cabeza es un hecho medible


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2019)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Ahora todo cuadra, por eso Forest Gum, supera en inteligencia de forma equidistante a Will Hunting;



¿ has destacado ? 
¿ has inventado algo ?
¿ has hecho algo por el mundo, por tu país, incluso por tu entorno más cercano ?
¿ has criado hijos ?

Pues si lo único que has hecho en la vida es observar , y si te mueres nadie te echará de menos, da igual que hayas existido.


----------



## eljos (15 May 2019)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No hay ninguna necesidad de esto. No solo no hay ninguna necesidad de ser cruel, además está prohibido.
> Que panda de malnacidos, hijos de puta!
> Algún día entenderéis que la vida merece respeto.



Se trata de productividad al fin y al cabo.

¿Quieres cerdo a 4€ el kilo?, pues tienen que engordarse rápidamente y matarse rápidamente. Son números.

Si el que tiene que aturdirlos pusiera más empeño no se escaparía ninguno sin aturdir, pero tal vez al cabo del día aturdiera un 20% menos de cerdos. Eh ahí la cuestión.

En mi humilde opinión, no hay necesidad de ello. No veo la necesidad de tener unos beneficios tan exagerados, pero en fin. Es el capitalismo. "Es el mercado, amigo".

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 May 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Gracias Sunwukung, luego los leeré con detalle. Me interesa el tema porque ésta es una de las profesiones que el Buda exhortó a sus seguidores a no desempeñar. Y es que el estado mental que concurre cuando matamos a otro ser el Buda lo consideraba de naturaleza insana. Por los enlaces que aportas parece que estaba en lo cierto. Un saludo.



exacto, es de sentido común que ejercer violencia genera un estado mental y fisiológico que es contrario a la paz. La forma en la que matamos lo que queramos consumir es determinante. 

Y estar matando en esas condiciones a seres que sufren prácticamente igual que nosotros, o eso pareciera, no es muy sano. 

Pescar es mucho menos agresivo en ese aspecto. 

Aunque matar por matar no es agradable ni con hormigas.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 May 2019)

eljos dijo:


> Se trata de productividad al fin y al cabo.
> 
> ¿Quieres cerdo a 4€ el kilo?, pues tienen que engordarse rápidamente y matarse rápidamente. Son números.
> 
> ...



de lo que no hay necesidad es de comer carne todos lo días, con los medios tradicionales la gente común no comía carne todos los días a todas horas y no pasaba nada, al revés, estaban más sanos y apreciaban más lo que comían (por eso los banquetes en las fiestas son con carne, que no se comía todos los días, ahora no tienen sentido los banquetes).


----------



## Xixi (15 May 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> de lo que no hay necesidad es de comer carne todos lo días, con los medios tradicionales la gente común no comía carne todos los días a todas horas y no pasaba nada, al revés, estaban más sanos y apreciaban más lo que comían (por eso los banquetes en las fiestas son con carne, que no se comía todos los días, ahora no tienen sentido los banquetes).



Ni todos los dias ni ,de hecho, ninguno. Pero eso ya es pedir demasiado, supongo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 May 2019)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *LO QUE DICES NO ES APROBADO POR JUDIOS Y MUSULMANES*



¿Crees que se negarían a consumir carne de laboratorio?


----------



## Szadek (15 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> ¿ has destacado ?
> ¿ has inventado algo ?
> ¿ has hecho algo por el mundo, por tu país, incluso por tu entorno más cercano ?
> ¿ has criado hijos ?
> ...



- Claro que he destacado en varias cosas, ¿como te crees que financio mis excursiones y mis viajes?. ¿Que si he inventado algo? Soy bastante creativo, y claro que he inventado cosas, en el sentido estricto de la palabra, como todos, otra cosa es que nuestras creaciones personales sean lo suficientemente relevantes como para influir en la sociedad. ¿Si he hecho algo por el mundo o por mi país? Pues claro, viajar y trabajar, un lujo que parece, no sueles aplicar en tu vida seguramente en ausencia del punto anterior. ¿Si he criado hijos? he cuidado durante dos años a niños pequeños, me hago una pequeña idea, y hasta que no acabe de pagarme la casa, no pienso tener hijos.


----------



## Eremita (16 May 2019)

Cada vez hay más subnormales en el foro. ¿Que cojones tiene que ver ser omnívoro con cocer a un cerdo vivo o patalear a otro que arrastra una pata fracturada?
Luego los downfilosofos, que como en la guerra mueren personas y la gente práctica abortos, pues cualquier maltrato animal está justificado, vamos, que hay que dejar a los ladrones a lo suyo, porque hay asesinos que se salvan.
Y ni se inmutan con esas crueldades.
Otro grupo muy bueno el de los trisomiabiólogos que como en la naturaleza una avispa pone un hueco dentro de una araña, y la larva se tira semanas comiéndosela viva, está cojonudo torturar lo indecible a cualquier ser.
Los tecno cromosomas desestructurados, o agro lelos, también tienen su aquel, es normal que si una cosechadora revienta un conejo o al coger la miel aplastamos un puñado de abejas, es comparable a cualquier brutalidad. Yo cago de pie para no aplastar bacterias.
Sin olvidarnos del clan de los dioses con falta de riego, que al estar en la cúspide de la pirámide alimenticia, todo tipo de dolor gratuito es justificable, que coño, hasta obligatorio y merecido.
Bueno, que hay un montón de psicopatas que me dan mucho asco, pero me alienta saber que hay gente con buen corazón.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 May 2019)

Hacía tiempo que no veía esta mierda, ni leía sobre ello. Está claro no solo que somos lo peor como animales (los seres humanos), sino que pagaremos por ello (se llama el karma, aunque muchos no crean en él).
Es lo que tiene industrializar la crianza y muerte de animales, que son tratados como cosas.
Los trabajadores de los mataderos son unos cobardes (como todo agresor ante uno más débil), y una persona con dignidad y un mínimo de sentimientos no puede trabajar en esos sitios. Es solo para psicópatas y escoria humana.
Pero más alucino con los comentarios cero empáticos de muchos foreros, que si un día pasan ellos por situaciones donde los traten y maten de similar manera, espero no pidan compasión ni se quejen de sus sufrimientos.
Solo alguien sin alma, verdaderos psicópatas y escoria humana puede ver sufrimiento (humano, animal, vegetal) y no conmoverse.
Pero todo lo malo se paga, aquí o en la siguiente vida.


----------



## Szadek (16 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Ni todos los dias ni ,de hecho, ninguno. Pero eso ya es pedir demasiado, supongo.









1 - Bueno, eso es discutible, y desde un punto de vista evolutivo más, de hecho ahi dos hechos bastante paradigmáticos. Los seres humanos comenzaron a desarrollar de forma explosiva y repentina su cerebro, aumentando su densidad y tamaño, y con el sus virtudes cognitivas en un corto espacio de tiempo, gracias a la ingesta de carne. Somos el resultado de la ingesta de carne, sea activa o pasivamente, esto es, mediante la caza, o la carroña. De hecho la carne fué la que pasó de convertirnos en carroñeros como los buitres, a cazadores recolectores y superponemos en lo alto de la cadena alimenticia. ¿Significa que tengamos que comer carne todo el día? No, pero tampoco significa que tengamos que prescindir de ella, ya que somos bio-compatibles y aprovechamos muchas de sus virtudes, como es el consumo del triptofano o las vitaminas b12 entre otros muchos nutrientes que se hallan en altas concentraciones en la carne de origen animal.


2 - Los indígenas americanos se los suele pintar de gente recia, fuerte, alta, cuando en realidad eran de talla corta, poco robustos y por lo general débiles, especialmente los pueblos Incas, Mayas y Aztecas, y no tanto aquellos que vivían directamente de la caza, y que eran incorporados como tropas de élite por sus virtudes físicas, como es el caso de los cazadores selváticos en el Imperio Inca. Cuando llegaron los españoles se introdujo la ganadería intensiva, con la entrada de vacas, cerdos, corderos, ovejas, caballos, pollos de granja, pavos, conejos etc... El consumo de carne se disparó y se originó un aumento en la época pre-republicana del Perú de la talla de los habitantes del antiguo Tawantinsuyo, es decir, el antiguo Incanato. La carne estimuló el sistema defensivo, y una dieta mucho mas balanceada, que incluía carne y pescado hizo que aumentara la esperanza de vida, de hecho en 200 años, la estatura de los peruanos aumentó en 10 cm, mientras se mantuvo relativamente invariable en mas de 7000 años de historia indígena tomando como punto de partida efectiva, la cultura en torno a Caral, en la costa norte de Perú.







3 - La OMS, recomienda a las mujeres en periodo de gestación, y en periodo de lactancia, mantener una dieta variada, una que incluya alimentos de origen vegetal y animal, y por supuesto carne, leche, huevos etc, ya que se relaciona las dietas veganas, con problemas en el periodo de lactancia, y aún mas graves durante el periodo de gestación. De hecho varias mujeres ya han sido reprendidas por las autoridades de varios países por, en etapa de desarrollo quitarle la carne a sus hijos y acabar en un hospital con graves problemas de salud. La carne por tanto cumple una función que casa y liga con nuestra bio-tendencia hacia su consumo desde hace miles de años. El ser humano tiene la capacidad de variar la dieta para amoldarla a una vida sedentaria, y de hecho se ha demostrado que el consumo de carne en exceso es desaconsejable según estudio en los que se estudia a poblaciones sedentarias. Los seres humanos no estamos diseñados anatómicamente para estar sentados, y es lo que hacemos, de hecho la incidencia de cáncer es sensiblemente mas alta en la población sedentaria que en la activa. Existen muchos pueblos que viven exclusivamente de la caza, y poseen tasas de mortandaz por enfermedades cardio-vasculares, muy baja, es el caso de los Masai, los Inuit, Toulambis, Awas, Kayapo etc... Y son seres humanos como nosotros, la diferencia es que no fuman, no toman alcohol, y están todo el día activos para poder sustentarse.







4: Si la carne está asociada a una alta tasa de Cáncer ¿Por qué los países que mas carne consumen varían? Sencillo, Kuwait es el segundo país del mundo por detrás de EEUU, que mas consumo de carne tiene, con una diferencia ridícula de 0,8 kilos por año. La tasa de cáncer es inferior al 40 por ciento, mientras que en EEUU es superior al 55 por ciento, siendo el país con mas casos en el mundo. Lo que ocurre es que Kuwait es un país musulmán y tiene estrictas legislaciones religiosas que limitan el consumo de carne procesada, en virtud de las enseñanas coránicas, donde se exige carne proveniente de animales sacrificados a la antigua usanza, animales que hallan sido bien tratados, alimentados con comida natural, y que hallan sido dejados en libre albedrio dentro de un espacio acotado y libre, es decir, criados a la antigua usanza. Pero en España es igual, una persona de la ciudad tiene mas riesgo de padecer cáncer que un ganadero palenciano, onubense o extremeño, que cria a sus animales de forma tradicional, ergo no es la carne, si no el tipo de carne. El agua de Bolivia tiene una alta tasa de metales pesados, ¿prohibimos el agua, o controlamos y legislamos el uso del agua?.

* Conclusión*: La carne no debe de ser eminentemente mala, si la mayor tasa de Cáncer se da en países desarrollados, donde la carne procede de la cria intensiva, usando piensos transgénicos, y vacas hormonadas, que distan de la carne que muchos acostumbrábamos a comer en los pueblos hasta hace no mucho. La tasa de Cáncer en los países árabes es muy baja, y lo cito a razón de que en muchos viajes a Oriente Medio (_Egipto, Marruecos, Argelia y Jordania_), conocí a sociedades que consumen regularmente platos ultra-proteicos como el "mansaf" el "maqlouba" denominada la paella árabe, o carnes asadas u horneadas en la arena del desierto, y poseen una constitución recia y una salud de hierro que contrasta con una salud dental pobre, mas fruto del consumo de la carne, yo diría que a la falta de medios higiénicos. Busca una farmacia en el Wadi Rum en Jordania siendo un Beduino cuya moneda de cambio es el trueque.

P.D: Si alguien mas ha viajado a Jordania o a Egipto, que me confirmen si solo es cosa mía o es así, pero tu vas a cualquiera de estos dos países, donde la tasa de cáncer es menor que en Europa, y observas que el consumo de carne es extraordinariamente alto, de hecho es raro que no te sirvan _mansaf, maqlouba, kibbeh, mushakan, malfuf_ etc...


----------



## Xixi (16 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> 1 - Bueno, eso es discutible, y desde un punto de vista evolutivo más, de hecho ahi dos hechos bastante paradigmáticos. Los seres humanos comenzaron a desarrollar de forma explosiva y repentina su cerebro, aumentando su densidad y tamaño, y con el sus virtudes cognitivas en un corto espacio de tiempo, gracias a la ingesta de carne. Somos el resultado de la ingesta de carne, sea activa o pasivamente, esto es, mediante la caza, o la carroña. De hecho la carne fué la que pasó de convertirnos en carroñeros como los buitres, a cazadores recolectores y superponemos en lo alto de la cadena alimenticia. ¿Significa que tengamos que comer carne todo el día? No, pero tampoco significa que tengamos que prescindir de ella, ya que somos bio-compatibles y aprovechamos muchas de sus virtudes, como es el consumo del triptofano o las vitaminas b12 entre otros muchos nutrientes que se hallan en altas concentraciones en la carne de origen animal.
> 
> 
> 2 - Los indígenas americanos se los suele pintar de gente recia, fuerte, alta, cuando en realidad eran de talla corta, poco robustos y por lo general débiles, especialmente los pueblos Incas, Mayas y Aztecas, y no tanto aquellos que vivían directamente de la caza, y que eran incorporados como tropas de élite por sus virtudes físicas, como es el caso de los cazadores selváticos en el Imperio Inca. Cuando llegaron los españoles se introdujo la ganadería intensiva, con la entrada de vacas, cerdos, corderos, ovejas, caballos, pollos de granja, pavos, conejos etc... El consumo de carne se disparó y se originó un aumento en la época pre-republicana del Perú de la talla de los habitantes del antiguo Tawantinsuyo, es decir, el antiguo Incanato. La carne estimuló el sistema defensivo, y una dieta mucho mas balanceada, que incluía carne y pescado hizo que aumentara la esperanza de vida, de hecho en 200 años, la estatura de los peruanos aumentó en 10 cm, mientras se mantuvo relativamente invariable en mas de 7000 años de historia indígena tomando como punto de partida efectiva, la cultura en torno a Caral, en la costa norte de Perú.
> ...



Bueno no he dicho que sea toxica. He dicho que no es necesaria. No, la famosa b12 tampoco. Te lo digo yo que no la tomo.


----------



## Szadek (16 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Bueno no he dicho que sea toxica. He dicho que no es necesaria. No, la famosa b12 tampoco. Te lo digo yo que no la tomo.



- Exacto, lo has dicho tu, un usuario sin ningún tipo de especialidad académica dentro del mundo de la salud. No es que quiera hacer uso de falacias, pero me reconocerás que tu palabra por si sola es cuestionable. De hecho lo que digo yo, figura en los libros de historia, y de hecho te reto a que me muestres un estudio que reconozca o diga que los niños no necesitan carne en su etapa de lactancia y de gestación, o que quitarle la carne a un niñó durante su etapa de desarrollo sea bueno o preferible. Cualquier nutricionista con dos dedos de frente va a abogar por una dieta balanceada que incluya carne, el movimiento vegano es un movimiento ideológico, y no se puede interpretar como una postura gastronómica como es el vegetaranismo, donde apreciamos múltiples divergencias donde se incluyen o se excluyen de forma caprichosa alimentos, muchas veces esenciales para nuestro desarrollo. Una persona que consuma carne va a gozar de un estado de salud mucho mayor que una persona que abogue por una dieta vegana. Por otro lado, eres muy imparcial, yo he leido tu comentario entero, no te ha podido dar en tan poco tiempo a leer todos los párrafos.


----------



## Ayios (16 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> Bueno, eso es discutible, y desde un punto de vista evolutivo más, de hecho ahi dos hechos bastante paradigmáticos. Los seres humanos comenzaron a desarrollar de forma explosiva y repentina su cerebro, aumentando su densidad y tamaño, y con el sus virtudes cognitivas en un corto espacio de tiempo, gracias a la ingesta de carne.



Tiene lógica. Por eso los leones son los animales más inteligentes del planeta. Es la carne.

Lo que me pregunto es porqué nadie se dedica a alimentar a chimpancés exclusivamente con carne para crear una mutación superinteligente de monos superiores. Será por que no pase lo del planeta de los simios,


----------



## S. GOKU (16 May 2019)

Pobrecillos joder. A ver yo no digo que no se tenga que comer carne pero coño hay que hacer las cosas bien. NO SE PUEDE HACER ESTAS COSAS CON LOS ANIMALES....

POR ESTAS COSAS VOTO A PACMA QUE LE JODAN A TODOS. Les esta bien empleado por cabrones


----------



## Xixi (16 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Exacto, lo has dicho tu, un usuario sin ningún tipo de especialidad académica dentro del mundo de la salud. No es que quiera hacer uso de falacias, pero me reconocerás que tu palabra por si sola es cuestionable. De hecho lo que digo yo, figura en los libros de historia, y de hecho te reto a que me muestres un estudio que reconozca o diga que los niños no necesitan carne en su etapa de lactancia y de gestación, o que quitarle la carne a un niñó durante su etapa de desarrollo sea bueno o preferible. Cualquier nutricionista con dos dedos de frente va a abogar por una dieta balanceada que incluya carne, el movimiento vegano es un movimiento ideológico, y no se puede interpretar como una postura gastronómica como es el vegetaranismo, donde apreciamos múltiples divergencias donde se incluyen o se excluyen de forma caprichosa alimentos, muchas veces esenciales para nuestro desarrollo. Una persona que consuma carne va a gozar de un estado de salud mucho mayor que una persona que abogue por una dieta vegana. Por otro lado, eres muy imparcial, yo he leido tu comentario entero, no te ha podido dar en tan poco tiempo a leer todos los párrafos.



Hay muchisimos veganos desde el nacimiento. Pero si tu quieres tener fe en el carnivorismo, adelante. No quieras que te haga yo el trabajo. Un nutricionista cacarea lo que le han inculcado, nada mas.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 May 2019)

No lo pienso ver. Bueno, ni siquiera podria verlo aunque quisiera, porque el que ha abierto el hilo lo tengo en el ignore (no se ni quien es) y en el foro nuevo los ignores lo son de verdad, no como en el viejo que solo te salia tapado pero veias quien habia escrito y podias darle a "ver". 

Flipo con que cosas asi sigan sucediendo y lo que es peor, que encima haya jodida puta chusma que haga como si no pasara nada. 

Hay que legislar con EXTREMA DUREZA sobre las infames intolerables condiciones de mierda en las que se maltratan a los animales de granja, tanto en sus miserables condiciones de vida, como en los mataderos, donde en lugar de sacrificios indoloros como estipula la ley, se llevan a cabo barbaras y viles carnicerias con un sufrimiento intolerable para los animales.

Para la puta escoria que pone videos de como una hiena destripa a una presa... pues eso. Eso es lo que son algunos hijos de la gran puta. HIENAS. Las hienas no tendrian que tener derecho a votar. Ni a hablar.


----------



## Szadek (16 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Tiene lógica. Por eso los leones son los animales más inteligentes del planeta. Es la carne.
> 
> Lo que me pregunto es porqué nadie se dedica a alimentar a chimpancés exclusivamente con carne para crear una mutación superinteligente de monos superiores. Será por que no pase lo del planeta de los simios,



- Buena parte de los primates son omnívoros, de hecho muchos cuando pueden ingieren carne. Y los leones no son los animales mas inteligentes del planeta, los seres humanos éramos inteligentes en potencia y nuestro desarrollo en base a nuestra naturaleza era el hiperdesarrollo cognitivo tras la ingesta de carne. Los leones están adaptados para ser los depredadores mas eficaces, junto al lobo y las grandes aves depredadoras, y parte de su éxito se debe al consumo de carne, no existen grandes depredadores que consuman alimentos vegetales.


----------



## Szadek (17 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Hay muchisimos veganos desde el nacimiento. Pero si tu quieres tener fe en el carnivorismo, adelante. No quieras que te haga yo el trabajo. Un nutricionista cacarea lo que le han inculcado, nada mas.



- Eso no es un argumento, es una falacia. No existen datos estadísticos que señale que existen muchos casos, de hecho las recomendaciones de las diferentes autoridades sanitarias y alimentarias en Europa, parten precisamente de los pocos casos, que por suerte para unos, y por desgracia para otros, implicaron problemas en el desarrollo cognitivo y físico de los infantes. 

"_En la práctica están descritos desde hace años y en todo el mundo numerosos casos de anemia megaloblástica con afectación grave del desarrollo físico y neurológico (incluso con atrofia cerebral) en lactantes amamantados por madres veganas (Kocaoglu 2014, Guez 2012, Mariani 2009, Roed 2009, Erdeve 2009, Lücke 2007, Baatenburg 2006 y 2005, Codazzi 2005, Wagnon 2005, Reghu 2005, Roschitz 2005, Weiss 2004, CDC 2003, Fogarasi 2001, Smolka 2001, Renault 1999, Monfort 1993, Kühne 1991, Cheron 1989, Sklar 1986, Lacroix 1981)_. "

- Los únicos casos son aquellos donde se efectúa un plan nutricional estricto, donde se incluyen complementos alimenticios, como es el caso de la B12, o el Triptófano, que para poder suministrarlo en cantidades regulares y óptimas al recién nacido, se han de consumir una vez sintetizadas en el laboratorio a través de elementos de origen animal, ergo por activa o por pasiva, si quieres tener un niño sano vas a tener que aprovecharte de nutrientes de origen animal, sean de origen sintético o de origen natural,


----------



## Xixi (17 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Eso no es un argumento, es una falacia. No existen datos estadísticos que señale que existen muchos casos, de hecho las recomendaciones de las diferentes autoridades sanitarias y alimentarias en Europa, parten precisamente de los pocos casos, que por suerte para unos, y por desgracia para otros, implicaron problemas en el desarrollo cognitivo y físico de los infantes.
> 
> "_En la práctica están descritos desde hace años y en todo el mundo numerosos casos de anemia megaloblástica con afectación grave del desarrollo físico y neurológico (incluso con atrofia cerebral) en lactantes amamantados por madres veganas (Kocaoglu 2014, Guez 2012, Mariani 2009, Roed 2009, Erdeve 2009, Lücke 2007, Baatenburg 2006 y 2005, Codazzi 2005, Wagnon 2005, Reghu 2005, Roschitz 2005, Weiss 2004, CDC 2003, Fogarasi 2001, Smolka 2001, Renault 1999, Monfort 1993, Kühne 1991, Cheron 1989, Sklar 1986, Lacroix 1981)_. "
> 
> - Los únicos casos son aquellos donde se efectúa un plan nutricional estricto, donde se incluyen complementos alimenticios, como es el caso de la B12, o el Triptófano, que para poder suministrarlo en cantidades regulares y óptimas al recién nacido, se han de consumir una vez sintetizadas en el laboratorio a través de elementos de origen animal, ergo por activa o por pasiva, si quieres tener un niño sano vas a tener que aprovecharte de nutrientes de origen animal, sean de origen sintético o de origen natural,



No se de donde sacaras ese parrafo, me gustaria verlo (bueno, si lo se: un estudio de mierda).
Mira, la gente mas longeva del mundo:
The Geographic Areas Where People Live the Longest—and Clues as to Why | Goop 

Ves mucha carne ahi?

Pero oye que si, que la salud es beberse la leche de las vacas, huevos de gallinas y animales muertos y quemados. Eso es obviamente lo que el ser humano esta biologicamente diseñado para comer y quien no lo haga, morira. Es tan logico!


----------



## zapatitos (17 May 2019)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En cambio, que se maten a especies animales de tú misma especie (humana) en clínicas abortivas, por «médicos» que violan el código hipocrático, no te parece malo ni reprobable...



Si quieres más niños en el mundo deja de encular maromos y ponte a fabricarlos tú, degenerado.

Saludos.


----------



## retroviral (17 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Los únicos casos son aquellos donde se efectúa un plan nutricional estricto, donde se incluyen complementos alimenticios, como es el caso de la B12, o el Triptófano, que para poder suministrarlo en cantidades regulares y óptimas al recién nacido, se han de consumir una vez sintetizadas en el laboratorio a través de elementos de origen animal, ergo por activa o por pasiva, si quieres tener un niño sano vas a tener que aprovecharte de nutrientes de origen animal, sean de origen sintético o de origen natural,



Vaya montón de mierda. La B12 no es de origen animal ni se utilizan animales para sintetizarla. Se ve que no tienes ni idea.


----------



## Xixi (17 May 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si quieres más niños en el mundo deja de encular maromos y ponte a fabricarlos tú, degenerado.
> 
> Saludos.



El no encula a nadie, lo ha reiterado muchas veces


----------



## zapatitos (17 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> El no encula a nadie, lo ha reiterado muchas veces



Ya lo dijo el Profeta Mahoma que tan maricón es el que da como el que toma.

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

de los 7.500 millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta, la inmensa mayoría son veganos.
NO porque lo hayan elegido, sino porque comer carne es un lujo en la mayor parte del mundo.

Comer carne hasta hace unos pocos años que se inventó la ganadería industrial, las incubadoras y la cría masificada de pollos , era algo solo para los domingos en las familias ricas o un día de fiesta. 

Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, que tanta gente come tanta carne. 

De hecho hasta los Masai que son ganaderos , no matan nunca las reses, pues son su moneda de cambio . de ahí esa típica imagen bebiendo sangre del cuello de la vaca, para que como algo extraordinario, los guerreros tomen ese tipo de proteínas sin matar a la vaca. 
En el resto de África , no hay ganadería, de hecho sigue siendo un problema la caza de animales salvajes , que obviamente por su escasez venden en los mercados a un precio impagable para la mayoría.


----------



## retroviral (17 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> de los 7.500 millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta, la inmensa mayoría son veganos.
> NO porque lo hayan elegido, sino porque comer carne es un lujo en la mayor parte del mundo.
> 
> Comer carne hasta hace unos pocos años que se inventó la ganadería industrial, las incubadoras y la cría masificada de pollos , era algo solo para los domingos en las familias ricas o un día de fiesta.
> ...



De ahí viene el dicho de gallina vieja hace buen caldo. La gente antiguamente no se podía ni permitir matar a una gallina para comérsela a no ser que fuese tan mayor que ya hubiese dejado de poner huevos y no tuviese otra utilidad.

Comer carne siempre ha sido una excepción y siempre en pequeñas cantidades, y ahora nos pretenden hacer creer que comer carne mañana tarde y noche es lo normal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2019)

retroviral dijo:


> De ahí viene el dicho de gallina vieja hace buen caldo. La gente antiguamente no se podía ni permitir matar a una gallina para comérsela a no ser que fuese tan mayor que ya hubiese dejado de poner huevos y no tuviese otra utilidad.
> 
> Comer carne siempre han sido una excepción y siempre en pequeñas cantidades, y ahora nos pretenden hacer creer que comer carne mañana tarde y noche es lo normal.



si, claro, hasta los años 50, que en Estados Unidos , el gobierno propuso la creación de una raza de pollo de engorde rápido, el broiler, la carne que comía la gente era CONEJO. 
No había incubadoras y se dependía del ciclo reproductivo de la gallina clueca que sacaba 10 pollitos, que tardaban dos años en crecer.

En las bodas se comía pollo como un lujo. 
Además no había neveras y la única carne posible eran embutidos, como chorizo o morcilla o carne de cerdo salada quien la podía comprar, o tocino frito. 
Lo que pasa es que mucha gente además de ensimismada , no tiene mucho interés en la verdad de las cosas .


----------



## Ayios (17 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Buena parte de los primates son omnívoros, de hecho muchos cuando pueden ingieren carne. Y los leones no son los animales mas inteligentes del planeta, los seres humanos éramos inteligentes en potencia y nuestro desarrollo en base a nuestra naturaleza era el hiperdesarrollo cognitivo tras la ingesta de carne. Los leones están adaptados para ser los depredadores mas eficaces, junto al lobo y las grandes aves depredadoras, y parte de su éxito se debe al consumo de carne, no existen grandes depredadores que consuman alimentos vegetales.



Eso de que los primates comen carne cuando pueden es mentira, porque no comen cadáveres que se van encontrando por ahí como si fuese fruta, por lo que si quisiesen comer más simplemente la cazarían, pero bueno, eso no responde el porqué no se ha creado una súper raza de chimpancés tan inteligentes como los hombres.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> No se de donde sacaras ese parrafo, me gustaria verlo (bueno, si lo se: un estudio de mierda).
> Mira, la gente mas longeva del mundo:



- El consumo de carne no produce tantas muertas como la estupidez camuflada de escepticismo. Es un estudio empírico que va a lo que va, a cuestionar severamente el consumo restringido de productos de origen animal durante la etapa de gestación y lactancia, y en que modo afecta al feto y al desarrollo, si crees que es una mierda, te aplaudo, eso no es un argumento.



Xixi dijo:


> The Geographic Areas Where People Live the Longest—and Clues as to Why | Goop



- Estamos hablando del consumo de carne, no de la longevidad y su relación con esta premisa, ya que los Españoles somos el segundo país mas longevo del mundo, y en España se consumen 51 kilos anuales por persona. La India, Perú, Congo y Etiopía son países donde la gente come menos carne, entre 10 y 15 kilos anuales, y la tasa de mortalidad, así como la esperanza de vida se halla entre las mas bajas del mundo. No existe una correlación directa entre el consumo de carne y una alta mortalidad, si no precisamente una relación entre el consumo de comida basura y el sedentarismo, de hecho así lo explica el "_*estudio*_" que citas, que no es un estudio de hecho.

"_ Unlike us, who live in a forest of junk food restaurants, where what’s cheap and accessible is burgers, fries, pizzas, and crap_ "

- No es el consumo de carne a priori la responsable de un espectro de vida mayor. Estadísticamente España es el segundo país con mayor esperanza de vida, y no es porque comemos mas plantas, de hecho consumimos carne dentro de los estándares europeos, por encima de los 50 kilos de carne por persona, por lo tanto, si existe una correlación entre la mortandaz y el consumo moderado de carne ¿Por qué el grupo con mayor riesgo de mortandaz es aquel que come hidratos de carbono en exceso, no hace ejercicio, fuma y bebe alcohol?.



Xixi dijo:


> Ves mucha carne ahi?



- Yo lo que veo es que no existe una correlación estadística entre la esperanza de vida de un pueblo y el consumo de carne, si no una mayor predisposición de mortandaz entre el consumo de comida basura, tabaco, alcohol y sedentarismo. De hecho según la OMS, los mayores factores que inciden en la tasa de mortalidad de una población son la insuficiencia ponderal en la infancia, la prácticas sexuales de riesgo, el consumo de alcohol, la falta de agua salubre, la falta de saneamiento e higiene y la hipertensión arterial, que a su vez NO viene desencadenada por el consumo de carne, si no de sal, grasa saturada, consumo alto de azúcar, la falta de ejercicio físico y el sedentarismo.

"_27 DE OCTUBRE DE 2009 | GINEBRA -_ Según un informe publicado hoy por la OMS, la esperanza de vida podría aumentar en todo el mundo casi cinco años si se afrontaran cinco factores que afectan a la salud: la insuficiencia ponderal en la infancia, las prácticas sexuales de riesgo, el consumo de alcohol, la falta de agua salubre, de saneamiento y de higiene, y la hipertensión arterial. "

"_Las personas con hipertensión que también tienen un alto nivel de azúcar en sangre, hipercolesterolemia o insuficiencia renal corren un riesgo incluso mayor de sufrir un infarto de miocardio o un accidente cerebrovascular. Por tanto, es importante hacerse revisiones periódicas de la cantidad de azúcar y de colesterol en sangre y del nivel de albúmina en la orina_. "

Fuente:
OMS | Controlar los factores de riesgo para la salud podría prevenir millones de muertes 
Preguntas y respuestas sobre la hipertensión 



Xixi dijo:


> Pero oye que si, que la salud es beberse la leche de las vacas,



- ¿Que leche? La mayor parte de los estudios que relacionan ciertas enfermedades con el consumo de leche, se centran en relacionarlo con el consumo de leche industrial procedente de vacas hormonadas y eliminadas con productos transgénicos. La leche posee una alta cantidad de agua, y una baja presencia de nutrientes presentes en leche procedente de vacas criadas de forma tradicional. En mi familia consumimos medio litro de leche por persona todos los días, de hecho la leche la compramos a particulares que crian la leche de forma artesanal, que es lo bueno que tiene vivir en un pueblo en el norte de España. Un vaso de leche procedente de una vaca de campo;

1: Posee 350 gramos de calcio, por cada 200 ml.
2: Posee una alta cantidad de vitaminas B2, A,D,E y K.
3: En menor medida y no menos importante, Cinz y Magnesio.

- Estas vitaminas desaparecen cuando le retiras la grasa a la leche, de hecho la leche procesada de forma industrial no es recomendable para la salud, porque se considera un alimento suprefluo, contrario a la leche entera. De hecho la grasa oscila entre el 3,5 en entera a 0,5 en la desnatada, es una diferencia absurda, y el 55 por ciento de los ácidos grasos de la leche son saturados de cadena larga, un 12 a un 15 son saturados de cadena corta, el 5 por ciento poliinstarurados, y el otro 25 son monoinsaturados.

*Fuente*:

"_Son muy distintas. La principal diferencia es el nombre: las bebidas de soja, arroz, avena, etc no pueden denominarse "leche" por una normativa europea que limita el término al "líquido segregado por un mamífero". Todas son diferentes, con sus ventajas y desventajas: entre las primeras, se puede citar el menor aporte de grasa –aunque no hay diferencia en el caso de que la leche sea desnatada–, la presencia de isoflavonas en la bebida de soja y la ausencia de proteínas animales y de lactosa, lo que las hace aptas para vegetarianos y para intolerantes o alérgicos. El sabor es muy distinto y, en función de la marca, se suplen las carencias con la incorporación de calcio y vitaminas._ "




Xixi dijo:


> huevos de gallinas



- Los huevos de gallina son considerados superalimentos, lo que te puede dar un huevo, no te lo proporciona ningún alimento de origen vegetal por separado, de hecho a mí un huevo me cuesta 0,20 céntimos la unidad, y la ingesta recomendada por la OMS oscila entre los 7 hasta los 4 huevos semanales, dependiendo del caso, yo llevo desde los 12 años desayunando tres huevos todos los días, y mis resultados clínicos son envidiables, y no a priori por el consumo del huevo, si por una dieta rica y balanceada, que también incluye carne, leche y huevos. 

"_El huevo es uno de los alimentos más completos que hay. Contiene nutrientes esenciales para la vida y además en las proporciones adecuadas. Contiene todos los aminoácidos esenciales para que un ser se desarrolle: contiene colágeno, ácido hialurónico, calcio. Contiene todos los nutrientes que un ser necesita para desarrollarse durante un montón de días. Contiene una gran cantidad de azufre. Es uno de los alimentos que más azufre contiene. Tiene una ratio de zinc y cobre casi perfecta. En otro post hablo de la importancia del zinc y el cobre. El huevo es el alimento que mejor equilibrado está en cuanto a esa ratio de zinc y cobre. Contiene todas las vitaminas y minerales que necesitamos: vitaminas A, Bs, C, E, K2, D, coenzima Q10, azufre, omega 3, colesterol, hierro, zinc. Un montón de vitaminas y minerales necesarios para la vida._ "




Xixi dijo:


> y animales muertos y quemados.



- ¿Quieres que nos comamos a los animales vivos y crudos?. Un poco de seriedad. 



Xixi dijo:


> Eso es obviamente lo que el ser humano esta biologicamente diseñado para comer y quien no lo haga, morira. Es tan logico!



- El ser humano está biológicamente diseñado para consumir cualquier tipo de alimento, carne incluida. Si le das plantas a un carnívoro, o carne a un omnívoro, su cuerpo lo rechazan, el ser humano tiene una ventaja evolutiva, mediante la cual es capaz de sobrevivir largos periodos de tiempo, mediante el consumo equilibrado de ambos casos. De hecho nuestros antepasados tenían mejor constitución física que nosotros, y eran cazadores recolectores que consumían mas de un 70 por ciento de carne, y un 30 por ciento de frutas de temporada, semillas etc... tendencia que se redujo con la constitución de las primeras civilizaciones, y sin embargo sabemos que en sociedades donde el consumo de carne era reducido, la obesidad aumentaban, ya que la obesidad no se relaciona con un consumo de carne, porque el conejo, el pavo, el pollo, el cuy también es carne, si no con el consumo de hidratos de carbono, y una tendencia de vida sedentaria.


----------



## Xixi (19 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> de los 7.500 millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta, la inmensa mayoría son veganos.
> NO porque lo hayan elegido, sino porque comer carne es un lujo en la mayor parte del mundo.
> 
> Comer carne hasta hace unos pocos años que se inventó la ganadería industrial, las incubadoras y la cría masificada de pollos , era algo solo para los domingos en las familias ricas o un día de fiesta.
> ...



Mira...con lo que te cuesta el timo del sida y esto lo tienes bastante claro. Hay esperanza.


----------



## Xixi (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - El consumo de carne no produce tantas muertas como la estupidez camuflada de escepticismo. Es un estudio empírico que va a lo que va, a cuestionar severamente el consumo restringido de productos de origen animal durante la etapa de gestación y lactancia, y en que modo afecta al feto y al desarrollo, si crees que es una mierda, te aplaudo, eso no es un argumento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu hablas de ideas abstractas todo el rato, en lugar de ir a la relacion entre consumo de productos de origen animal y enfermedad. Que ancestros comian mucha carne? Los Austrias? Y asi acabaron...con gota...por comer carne  Lo que es la poblacion en general, poca ha probado hasta bien entrado el s.XX. Y mira quienes son los que estan durando y quienes cayendo como moscas a los 50s y 60s. Aqui tienes una compilacion de estudios, puedes empezar por aqui:

Health effects of vegan diets 

El estudio de China, el mas grande que hay respecto a este tema. Resultado muy a favor de las dietas veganas:

http://www.socakajak-klub.si/mma/The+China+Study.pdf/20111116065942/ 

Y un documental, Forks over Knives:



Y yo mismo, que me encuentro perfectamente. Sin beber leche de vaca ni comer cadaveres. Un misterio hoyga.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

retroviral dijo:


> Vaya montón de mierda. La B12 no es de origen animal ni se utilizan animales para sintetizarla. Se ve que no tienes ni idea.



- La vitamina b12 o también denominada Cobalamina la encuentras con mayor frecuencia en alimentos de origen animal. De hecho y para confirmar que este nutriente se halla con mayor frecuencia en productos de origen animal, te recordaré que su descubrimiento está asociado a las conclusiones de George Hoyt Whipple, cuando en el año 1920, observó que aquellos perros alimentados con hígado que padecían "_*anemia perniciosa*_", acababan recuperándose mucho mas rápido. Esto abrió un campo de investigación que culminó con el descubrimiento de esta vitamina, y su presencia mayor y menor en ciertos alimentos. 

"_Como hemos comentado, el organismo puede almacenar la vitamina B12 en grandes cantidades, pero* no la produce*, por lo que es necesario proporcionársela. Aunque hay suplementos alimenticios que adquieren especial importancia en el caso de las personas veganas o vegetarianas y en las mujeres embarazadas, lo más natural es proveérsela a través de la dieta;_

_Hígado vacuno y almejas, que son las mejores fuentes de vitamina *B12*. Pescado, carne, carne de ave, huevos, leche y otros productos lácteos, que también contienen vitamina *B12*. Ciertos cereales para el desayuno, levaduras nutricionales y otros productos alimenticios fortificados con vitamina *B12 *agregada_. "

- Y según otros estudios, tu postura se vuelve pardusca:

"_No obstante, la* Universidad de Oregón* asegura que "análisis recientes revelaron que algunos vegetales como los *frijoles fermentados*, las verduras, las *algas* y los hongos comestibles contienen sustanciales cantidades de vitamina B12 bioactiva". Sin embargo, no son demasiado elevadas, por lo que es mejor recurrir principalmente a los alimentos de origen animal._ "

- La B12 se produce a través de procesos de laboratorio que implica la cría de cultivos bacterianos, no se obtienen mediante la síntesis de productos químicos tal y como conciben muchos veganos, si a través del cultivo de bacterias. En cualquiera de los casos, unos escasos 30 gramos de carne, contienen mas de 100 gramos de vitamina. Si abstraemos los números, y mas si tomamos en cuenta la carne de origen campestre, que posee mayor cantidad de vitamina B12, me conviene mas comer 30 gramos de cecina de ternera, 3 veces a la semana, que complementar la alimentación con cantidades ridículas de vitamina B12 de origen vegetal, lo que repercute seriamente sobre mi bolsillo, siendo una práctica claramente poco económica. 

"_Como los microorganismos son los únicos que sintetizan esta vitamina, en los laboratorios se los cultiva para que la fabriquen para nosotros. Las bacterias campeonas que más producen en medios de cultivo industrial son la *Pseudomona P3* y la *Propionibacterium Jensenii*._ "

*Fuente*:
Alimentos: B12, todo lo que debes saber sobre la vitamina que da energía


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Eso de que los primates comen carne cuando pueden es mentira, porque no comen cadáveres que se van encontrando por ahí como si fuese fruta, por lo que si quisiesen comer más simplemente la cazarían, pero bueno, eso no responde el porqué no se ha creado una súper raza de chimpancés tan inteligentes como los hombres.



Los humanos no somos tan inteligentes. 
Se suele confundir la civilización que es toda la inteligencia colectiva durante miles de generaciones, con la inteligencia del individuo. 

Básicamente la gran mayoría de los humanos, quitando el tiempo que se pasa durmiendo, comiendo, gritando, cagando , haciendo el trabajo que haría un robot, follando o pensando en follar y comer, en poco se diferencia de cualquier mono.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

Xixi dijo:


> Tu hablas de ideas abstractas todo el rato, en lugar de ir a la relacion entre consumo de productos de origen animal y enfermedad.



- ¿Los estudios consensuados y publicados por la Organización Mundial de la Salud te parecen "_ideas abstractas_"?. Pues francamente, paso de seguir discutiendo contigo, me parece indecente que yo tenga que considerar de buen grado que hagas asociaciones estúpidas, como es la tasa de mortalidad, y el consumo de carne (x) sin citar ni un solo estudio, pero tu tengas que andar faltándome al respeto, o desconsiderando mis fuentes, que son legítimas, en tanto en cuanto son efectuadas por universidades como la de Oxford, Oregón, Michigan, Coppenhage, y publicadas por la OMS. Come lo que te salga de los cojones, simplemente no aguanto ese fascismo culinario vuestro, de andar llamando asesinos, o comedores de abortos, o de animales muertos "_*estúpida contradicción*_", cuando la mayor parte de los estudios abogan por una dieta clásica, balanceada y rica en alimentos vegetales sin despreciar los animales. 

(x)- La india o Perú consumen 10 kilos de carne por persona al año o menos, España más de 51. Si la relación entre el índice de mortandaz es directamente proporcional consumo de carne. ¿Por que los países con mayor tasa de vida, consumen mas de 30 kilos de carne al día, siendo España con 51 el segundo país del mundo con mayor esperanza de vida?. No te dignas a contestar. Y dado que eres un faltón, y un fascista ideológico, paso de seguir debatiendo contigo, en la medida en que cualquier estudio serio que te paso, le desprecias, volviendo el debate unilateral y estéril.


----------



## retroviral (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - La vitamina b12 o también denominada Cobalamina la encuentras con mayor frecuencia en alimentos de origen animal. De hecho y para confirmar que este nutriente se halla con mayor frecuencia en productos de origen animal, te recordaré que su descubrimiento está asociado a las conclusiones de George Hoyt Whipple, cuando en el año 1920, observó que aquellos perros alimentados con hígado que padecían "_*anemia perniciosa*_", acababan recuperándose mucho mas rápido. Esto abrió un campo de investigación que culminó con el descubrimiento de esta vitamina, y su presencia mayor y menor en ciertos alimentos.
> 
> "_Como hemos comentado, el organismo puede almacenar la vitamina B12 en grandes cantidades, pero* no la produce*, por lo que es necesario proporcionársela. Aunque hay suplementos alimenticios que adquieren especial importancia en el caso de las personas veganas o vegetarianas y en las mujeres embarazadas, lo más natural es proveérsela a través de la dieta;
> 
> ...



Te contradices a ti mismo. En tu anterior mensaje has dicho que la B12 es de origen animal y que se utilizan animales para sintetizarla y ahora pones un texto que te desmiente.

Efectivamente como pone en tu propio texto la B12 la sintetizan bacterias y la que te comes tú a través de la carne está suplementada y tiene el mismo origen que la que se come un vegano en una pastilla, con la diferencia de que un vegano no necesita comerse además parte de un cadáver.

Por cierto, las plantas también absorben la B12 aunque no la necesiten para nada, pero sería tan sencillo como enriquecer el abono de los cultivos con B12 y así tendrías tu B12 natural procedente de las plantas.


----------



## Xixi (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - ¿Los estudios consensuados y publicados por la Organización Mundial de la Salud te parecen "_ideas abstractas_"?. Pues francamente, paso de seguir discutiendo contigo, me parece indecente que yo tenga que considerar de buen grado que hagas asociaciones estúpidas, como es la tasa de mortalidad, y el consumo de carne (x) sin citar ni un solo estudio, pero tu tengas que andar faltándome al respeto, o desconsiderando mis fuentes, que son legítimas, en tanto en cuanto son efectuadas por universidades como la de Oxford, Oregón, Michigan, Coppenhage, y publicadas por la OMS. Come lo que te salga de los cojones, simplemente no aguanto ese fascismo culinario vuestro, de andar llamando asesinos, o comedores de abortos, o de animales muertos "_*estúpida contradicción*_", cuando la mayor parte de los estudios abogan por una dieta clásica, balanceada y rica en alimentos vegetales sin despreciar los animales.
> 
> (x)- La india o Perú consumen 10 kilos de carne por persona al año o menos, España más de 51. Si la relación entre el índice de mortandaz es directamente proporcional consumo de carne. ¿Por que los países con mayor tasa de vida, consumen mas de 30 kilos de carne al día, siendo España con 51 el segundo país del mundo con mayor esperanza de vida?. No te dignas a contestar. Y dado que eres un faltón, y un fascista ideológico, paso de seguir debatiendo contigo, en la medida en que cualquier estudio serio que te paso, le desprecias, volviendo el debate unilateral y estéril.



Hasta ahora no has puesto ningun estudio. Yo te he puesto varios. Pero me da que eres mas de fe que de razonamiento, entonces de nada sirve. En fin, te dejo, que como estoy tan hecho mierda apenas tengo fuerza para teclear. Me voy con mis amigos veganos a esperar a la muerte, que debe estar acechando en cualquier momento.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Los humanos no somos tan inteligentes.
> Se suele confundir la civilización que es toda la inteligencia colectiva durante miles de generaciones, con la inteligencia del individuo.



- Los seres humanos tenemos la capacidad de combinar diferentes tipos de conocimientos, datos e informaciones para crear, registrar y transmitir nuevos conocimientos, aplicamos los conocimientos a problemas, logrando soluciones concatenadas que nos ayudan a evolucionar cognitivamente. Creamos y entendemos representaciones simbólicas a través del uso de todos los sentidos y establecemos pensamientos de acuerdo a la información recolectada por esos mismos sentidos. De hecho el ser humano es el único animal que es consciente de este cisma gracias a su capacidad de razonar. Este punto se articula en los estudios de Marc Hauser, una eminencia de psicología y biología evolutiva de la universidad de Harvard. 



ataraxio dijo:


> Básicamente la gran mayoría de los humanos, quitando el tiempo que se pasa durmiendo, comiendo, gritando, cagando , haciendo el trabajo que haría un robot, follando o pensando en follar y comer, en poco se diferencia de cualquier mono.



- Habla por tí. Solo los animales no racionales "_*PIENSAN*_" en comer, dormir, reproducirse y luchar para defenderse, de hecho un león de hace 5.000 años, tuvo la misma vida que un león contemporáneo, mientras que los seres humanos hemos evolucionado como sociedades y como individuos de forma exponencial.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

retroviral dijo:


> Te contradices a ti mismo. En tu anterior mensaje has dicho que la B12 es de origen animal y que se utilizan animales para sintetizarla y ahora pones un texto que te desmiente.



- No me desmiento, porque yo nunca he mentido, mentir implica intencionalidad. Me contradigo por una sencilla razón, cometí un error, y aprendí de el, al contrario que muchos usuarios en este foro, cuando cometo un error, lo reconozco, y aprendo de ellos, errar es humano, pero aprender de los errores es lo que te hace ser inteligente, lo que es estúpido es articularte en los errores ajenos para fundamentar tu punto de vista, si crees que la concepción que tenía era errada, pudiste argumentarlo, sin embargo si alguien tiene mérito soy yo, por ponerme a mí mismo los puntos sobre las ies. Cometí el error de dar las cosas por supuesto, y no poner fuentes, cosa que usualmente suelo hacer y en ese momento no hice.



retroviral dijo:


> Efectivamente como pone en tu propio texto la B12 la sintetizan bacterias y la que te comes tú a través de la carne está suplementada y tiene el mismo origen que la que se come un vegano en una pastilla, con la diferencia de que un vegano no necesita comerse además parte de un cadáver.



- La carne no es un suplemento alimenticio, de hecho en virtud de la legislación sanitaria y alimenticia de la EFSA, un suplemento es catalogado, amén de otras legislaciones como la FDA, en virtud de la aprobada por el congreso en el año 1994, que considera que un complemento alimenticio es un elemento que aisla y contiene un ingrediente para complementar nuestra alimentación, no es un elemento por tanto intrínseco de nuestra alimentación si no un hecho exógeno, un complemento como su propio nombre indica.

*Fuente*:
http://www.fda.gov/opacom/laws/dshea.html



retroviral dijo:


> Por cierto, las plantas también absorben la B12 aunque no la necesiten para nada, pero sería tan sencillo como enriquecer el abono de los cultivos con B12 y así tendrías tu B12 natural procedente de las plantas.



- Si fermentas ciertas plantas también consigues aumentar la composición nutricional aumentan la presencia de B12, pero las cantidades siguen siendo en comparación, ridículas. Por eso las instituciones y asociaciones competentes en alimentación y sanidad alimentaria recomiendan comer alimentos de origen animal, siempre de forma regulada, haciendo hincapié en aquellas carnes poco procesadas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - Los seres humanos tenemos la capacidad de combinar diferentes tipos de conocimientos, datos e informaciones para crear, registrar y transmitir nuevos conocimientos, aplicamos los conocimientos a problemas, logrando soluciones concatenadas que nos ayudan a evolucionar cognitivamente. Creamos y entendemos representaciones simbólicas a través del uso de todos los sentidos y establecemos pensamientos de acuerdo a la información recolectada por esos mismos sentidos. De hecho el ser humano es el único animal que es consciente de este cisma gracias a su capacidad de razonar. Este punto se articula en los estudios de Marc Hauser, una eminencia de psicología y biología evolutiva de la universidad de Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> - Habla por tí. Solo los animales no racionales "_*PIENSAN*_" en comer, dormir, reproducirse y luchar para defenderse, de hecho un león de hace 5.000 años, tuvo la misma vida que un león contemporáneo, mientras que *los seres humanos hemos evolucionado como sociedades y como individuos de forma exponencial.*




*¿ DÍGAME .... ¿?







*


----------



## Ayios (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> cuando la mayor parte de los estudios abogan por una dieta clásica, balanceada y rica en alimentos vegetales sin despreciar los animales.



Eso es mentira. La OMS en ningún momento recomienda el consumo de carne como parte de una dieta saludable. De hecho lo que hace es recomendar un MÁXIMO de consumo de carne, porque se considera que pasarte de eso es perjudicial para la salud, mientras que si no llegas a ese límite no tendría efectos o al menos no ha sido probado, pero no hay nada en la carne que la haga imprescindible en la dieta humana.

Alimentación sana

*Para los adultos*

Una dieta sana incluye lo siguiente:



Frutas, verduras, legumbres (tales como lentejas y alubias), frutos secos y cereales integrales (por ejemplo, maíz, mijo, avena, trigo o arroz moreno no procesados).
Al menos 400 g (o sea, cinco porciones) de frutas y hortalizas al día (2), excepto papas, batatas, mandioca y otros tubérculos feculentos.
Menos del 10% de la ingesta calórica total de azúcares libres (2, 7), que equivale a 50 gramos (o unas 12 cucharaditas rasas) en el caso de una persona con un peso corporal saludable que consuma aproximadamente 2000 calorías al día, aunque para obtener beneficios de salud adicionales lo ideal sería un consumo inferior al 5% de la ingesta calórica total (7). Los azúcares libres son todos aquellos que los fabricantes, cocineros o consumidores añaden a los alimentos o las bebidas, así como los azúcares naturalmente presentes en la miel, los jarabes y los zumos y concentrados de frutas.
Menos del 30% de la ingesta calórica diaria procedente de grasas (1, 2, 3). Las grasas no saturadas (presentes en pescados, aguacates, frutos secos y en los aceites de girasol, soja, canola y oliva) son preferibles a las grasas saturadas (presentes en la carne grasa, la mantequilla, el aceite de palma y de coco, la nata, el queso, la mantequilla clarificada y la manteca de cerdo), y las grasas trans de todos los tipos, en particular las producidas industrialmente (presentes en pizzas congeladas, tartas, galletas, pasteles, obleas, aceites de cocina y pastas untables), y grasas trans de rumiantes (presentes en la carne y los productos lácteos de rumiantes tales como vacas, ovejas, cabras y camellos). Se sugirió reducir la ingesta de grasas saturadas a menos del 10% de la ingesta total de calorías, y la de grasas trans a menos del 1% (5). En particular, las grasas trans producidas industrialmente no forman parte de una dieta saludable y se deberían evitar (4,6).
Menos de 5 gramos (aproximadamente una cucharadita) al día (8). La sal debería ser yodada.


¿Donde pone ahí que sea necesario comer carne?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Eso es mentira. La OMS en ningún momento recomienda el consumo de carne como parte de una dieta saludable. De hecho lo que hace es recomendar un MÁXIMO de consumo de carne, porque se considera que pasarte de eso es perjudicial para la salud, mientras que si no llegas a ese límite no tendría efectos o al menos no ha sido probado, pero no hay nada en la carne que la haga imprescindible en la dieta humana.
> 
> Alimentación sana
> 
> ...



Es cierto que el humano , aunque de origen vegetariano evolucionó a omnívoro como ventaja evolutiva para poder aprovechar cualquier nutriente que le permitiese sobrevivir en ecosistemas con muy pocos recursos o etapas de sequía e invierno que apenas pudiese encontrar vegetales. 

Los chimpancés cuando tienen oportunidad comen monos , insectos , ratones, pajarillos o cualquier cosa que puedan cazar. 

De la misma manera pero a la inversa, los osos evolucionaron para poder comer vegetales, y los osos panda comer bambú, que ya es bien raro.

En cualquier caso los animales hervíboros beben con los labios como los humanos o las vacas , los carnívoros con la lengua, como los perros.


----------



## Ayios (19 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Es cierto que el humano , aunque de origen vegetariano evolucionó a omnívoro como ventaja evolutiva para poder aprovechar cualquier nutriente que le permitiese sobrevivir en ecosistemas con muy pocos recursos o etapas de sequía e invierno que apenas pudiese encontrar vegetales.
> 
> Los chimpancés cuando tienen oportunidad comen monos , insectos , ratones, pajarillos o cualquier cosa que puedan cazar.
> 
> ...



El consumo de carne por parte de los chimpancés parece ser muy polémico, porque es un argumento que sacan a pasear constantemente los que defienden que lo natural para el ser humano es atiborrarse de carne, ignorando que los chimpancés son vegetarianos en más de un 95% de su dieta y por lo que se ha estudiado, su consumo de carne se debe en la mayor parte a elementos de dominación sobre otras tribus o individuos o por motivos culturales, pero no parece ser que coman carne como complemento a su dieta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> El consumo de carne por parte de los chimpancés parece ser muy polémico, porque es un argumento que sacan a pasear constantemente los que defienden que lo natural para el ser humano es atiborrarse de carne, ignorando que los chimpancés son vegetarianos en más de un 95% de su dieta y por lo que se ha estudiado, su consumo de carne se debe en la mayor parte a elementos de dominación sobre otras tribus o individuos o por motivos culturales, pero no parece ser que coman carne como complemento a su dieta.



Si, mucho más de lo que se pensaba. Busca en youtube con que habilidad cazan monos por las ramas. 
si fuese algo ocasional no tendrían ese instinto y solo comerían carroña o animales muertos. 
por otra parte su dentadura , con semejantes colmillos, además de para atemorizar a otros machos o poder defenderse, son para matar a las presas. 

Sino, tendrían unos dientes como los de un caballo .


----------



## retroviral (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> - La carne no es un suplemento alimenticio, de hecho en virtud de la legislación sanitaria y alimenticia de la EFSA, un suplemento es catalogado, amén de otras legislaciones como la FDA, en virtud de la aprobada por el congreso en el año 1994, que considera que un complemento alimenticio es un elemento que aisla y contiene un ingrediente para complementar nuestra alimentación, no es un elemento por tanto intrínseco de nuestra alimentación si no un hecho exógeno, un complemento como su propio nombre indica.



Creo que me he explicado mal. No he dicho que la carne sea un suplemento. Lo que digo es que los animales que te comes y utilizas como fuente de B12 han sido suplementados en las granjas con B12 sintética, porque los piensos que comen no tienen B12 y por tanto necesitan una aportación externa como los veganos. Luego tú te comes a esos animales muertos y absorbes esa B12 que en origen era igual de sintética que la que puede tomar un vegano en una pastilla.

Los animales herbívoros salvajes adquieren la B12 de comer del suelo sucio. Si los humanos comiésemos cosas del suelo y sin lavarnos las manos como hacen los primates también tendríamos B12 sin necesidad de comer animales.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> *¿ DÍGAME .... ¿?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Pregúntaselo a Shale Work Zewde, presidenta de Etiopía, primera presidenta de África, y la primera en procurar medidas para reducir signifivamente la pobreza, especialmente en las inmediaciones del Valle Bajo de Omo. La imagen per se no denota que seamos una raza estúpida los seres humanos, en todo caso denota que con frecuencia el poder suele estar ostentado con personas que pese a su inteligencia, les podríamos calificar de sociópatas y psicópatas, que a razón de mantener su privilegios de estado, comercian con los países de Europa, mientras estos se quedan de brazos cruzados, mientras el litio, el petróleo, el café, los diamantes y otros productos, nos lo sigan vendiendo a precio regalado. 

- Ya lo dijo Edmund Burke: "_Para que triunfe el mal, sólo es necesario que *los buenos *no hagan *nada*. Edmund Burke_. "


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

retroviral dijo:


> Creo que me he explicado mal.



- Tienes la oportunidad de volver a expresarte, esta vez bien, no pienso regocijarme en tus errores, me parece muy idiota. 



retroviral dijo:


> No he dicho que la carne sea un suplemento. Lo que digo es que los animales que te comes y utilizas como fuente de B12 han sido suplementados en las granjas con B12 sintética



- Eso cierto y falso al mismo tiempo, las carne procesada viene de reses que son alimentados de mala forma, y cuya carne no contiene la cantidad de B12 que tendría una vaca criada de forma natural. ¿Significa que la carne no presenta b12 de forma natural? Todo lo contrario, la carne de una vaca criada en el campo tiene 3 veces mas B12 que la carne hormonada de una vaca. Se les da pienso reforzado con B12, porque esta bacteria no la hallas de forma natural en la comida que suelen comer las vacas naturalmente, por tanto, es cierto, la carne se suple de B12, lo cual ni significa que la carne no deba de llevar de forma natural B12, que lo lleva, y en cantidades mas elevadas. En Cantabria por ejemplo la mayor parte de la carne que consumimos proviene de tres fuentes:

1- Supermercados.
2- Carnicerias locales. 
3- Macro-carnicerías.

- La carne que se obtiene en las carnicerías, es carne de nuestra tierra, los precios son mas elevados en virtud de su calidad, y tenemos una de las mejores carnes del mundo, la carne de vaca tudanca, que es una carne procedente de una vaca emparentada con el buey, y que no da leche. Esa carne tiene 3 veces mas B12 que la carne de una vaca regular procedente de la cria intensiva, y en lo que a mi me concierne, no barajo como posibilidad detestar o desplazar la carne, en tanto en cuanto la carne que consumimos, viene de reses criadas en nuestros campos de forma tradicional. 



retroviral dijo:


> porque los piensos que comen no tienen B12 y por tanto necesitan una aportación externa como los veganos. Luego tú te comes a esos animales muertos



- Creo que subrayar machaconamente "muertos", está de más, creo que quieres hacerme sentir culpable por algo, lo cual me parece triste. Apelar a los sentimientos de alguien con la esperana de que se arrepienta, o peor aún, retratarme como hacen los fascistas de los veganos, al calificarme de asesino, de hijo de puta, de insensible. En primera instancia soy insensible porque padezco cierto grado de autismo, denominado síndrome de asperger, y creo que no es limpio echarme en cara un problema, y en segundo lugar, no podéis equiparar el asesinato, con el sacrificio de un animal para mi sustento, de hecho seguro que eres un urbanita, pero espero que me lo confirmes. Si, al contrario que vosotros, pregunto antes de acusar a nadie. 



retroviral dijo:


> y absorbes esa B12 que en origen era igual de sintética que la que puede tomar un vegano en una pastilla.



- Te repito que eso es falso en mi caso particular, la carne la compramos de carnicerías locales, yo no vivo en una ciudad, vivo en una villa en el valle del Saja en Cantabria, aquí estamos rodeados por decenas de pueblos, que crian de forma intensiva al aire libre carne de forma artesanal, y la misma carne que como, es la que veo cuando salgo a dar un paseo por el paseo del rio Saja-Nansa. Yo me crié en un pueblo, y en consecuencia se como se cría un animal de granja, las vacas no se alimentan con piensos, se alimentan con la hierba del "_*prao*_", y en última instancia se les da paja fermentada en invierno, para que engorden en invierno, esa paja es riquísima en B12, y cuando caminas por Cantabria, ves bolas de estas a puñaos, razón por la cual, el lomo adobado comprada a la carnicería Quintana, una de las laureadas de Cantabria, o la carne de cordero tiene mayor concentración de B12, que cualquier carne industrial que puedas comprar tu. 









retroviral dijo:


> Los animales herbívoros salvajes adquieren la B12 de comer del suelo sucio.



- Del suelo sucio lo dirás tú, por eso pienso que los que mas cuestionan este tipo de cosas, son personas procedentes de las grandes urbes, o de gente criada entre paños. El suelo será sucio para tí, lo que para ti es basura, para otro es un regalo, y lo que a tu te puede parecer un suelo sucio, para una vaca es un delicioso pasto con el cual sacar una maravillosa leche, o para un pollo dar unos buenos huevos de granja. Por otro lado solo haces confirmar que existen dos clases de carne, la reforzada y la natural, y que naturalmente la carne tiene si o si que tener B12. Por tanto el problema, como siempre digo, no es el consumo de carne, si no el tipo de carne que consumes en últimas instancia. 



retroviral dijo:


> Si los humanos comiésemos cosas del suelo y sin lavarnos las manos como hacen los primates también tendríamos B12 sin necesidad de comer animales.



- Eso es falso, de hecho tendríamos mil y un enfermedades, de hecho las enfermedades mas peligrosas son aquellas fruto de la falta de higiene, por eso nuestro estilo de vida y nuestra esperanza de vida es mayor. Sin embargo la vitamina b12 no viene de tocar la comida con las manos, te recuerdo que la vitamina B12, se produce una vez que es sintetizada, no te la encuentras sintetizada en el suelo, como lluvia de rocío, eso es falso, y te exijo rigor, porque creer que podemos recolectar B12 con nuestras manos, es un disparate. Las vacas comen toneladas al mes de hierba para poder generar 100 miligramos cada 30 gramos de carne, si hechas cálculos, tendrías que estar manoseando, de 6 toneladas de pasto al mes que come una vaca promedio en Cantabria, a razón de 300 kilos por día, su equivalente en peso a 30 gramos de carne, para poder obtener 100 miligramos de vitamina B12, que es una barbaridad insoldable, es virtualmente imposible. 

- De hecho también se obtiene de la leche, o de los huevos, cuya presencia es sustantiva y notable en relación al peso, y no necesito matar a ningún animal para poder comer, de hecho la leche de vaca criada de forma natural, no tiene nada que ver con brick de leche que te compres tu en tu ciudad, y aún así, el promedio de los Santanderinos o Bilbainos en Euskadi come mejor que el promedio de los españoles de ciudades del interior, y que prefieren la carne del super a la carne de nuestras granjas, de hecho si compramos en Cantabria carne de la granja, es porque la industria ganadera en Cantabria es competencia de todos los cántabros, yo incluido.


----------



## Szadek (19 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Eso es mentira. La OMS en ningún momento recomienda el consumo de carne como parte de una dieta saludable. De hecho lo que hace es recomendar un MÁXIMO de consumo de carne, porque se considera que pasarte de eso es perjudicial para la salud, mientras que si no llegas a ese límite no tendría efectos o al menos no ha sido probado, pero no hay nada en la carne que la haga imprescindible en la dieta humana.



- Entonces no es falso, ¿Como te atreves a decir que lo que digo es mentira, apelando a cosas que nunca dije? De hecho rizas el rizo, al decir que la OMS no recomienda comer carne en exceso, cojones, es obvio, yo nunca dije que comieramos carne como leones, lo que tampoco dije, es que la carne no deba de ser incluida en una dieta balanceada, hecho que acabas reconociendo posteriormente. En cuando la OMS marca unas pautas de consumo, obviamos que el consumo de carne es saludable y recomendarte dentro de un acotado margen de consumo, y ahí nunca he estado en desacuerdo, lo que no significa que mienta.




Ayios dijo:


> Alimentación sana
> 
> *Para los adultos*
> 
> ...



- Está claro que la OMS considera el azúcar, los alimentos superfluos, y la ingesta excesiva de hidratos de carbono ultraprocesados y productos hidrogenados, peor que el consumo de carne, de hecho la OMS recomienda el consumo de pescado, que es carne, y después la carne de pollo, cordero y pavo, así como de conejo por encima de la de ternera o del cerdo, eligiendo siempre cortes magros con poca grasa. ¿Prohibe? Está claro que recomienda su consumo, ya que recomienda cortes y carnes específicas para el consumo.



Ayios dijo:


> ¿Donde pone ahí que sea necesario comer carne?



- Es una falacia argumental, como no se cita, obvias lo contrario, que tampoco se cita, pero supongo que me toca:

1- ¿Donde dice que sea perjudicial?
2- ¿Donde recomienda prescindir de ella?.

- Ahora bien, ¿se cita que sea necesario comer carne? se recomienda su consumo y si no al caso. Pero analicemos el estudio. ¿Cual es el sujeto de estudio? ¿La carne? No, los hábitos alimenticios, es decir, cuestiona la manera en que el promedio suele concebir una comida saludable, y queda claramente patente en el estudio que la carne no es el problema, ni mucho menos. Sin embargo no concibe el estudio prescindir íntegramente de su consumo, lo cual es una salvajada, por extensión tampoco se restringe el uso de huevos, leche o cualquier alimento de origen animal, y para eso me baso en tus propias fuentes:

"_Llevar una dieta sana a lo largo de la vida ayuda a prevenir la malnutrición en todas sus formas, así como diferentes enfermedades no transmisibles y trastornos. Sin embargo, el aumento de la producción de alimentos procesados, la rápida urbanización y el cambio en los estilos de vida han dado lugar a un cambio en los hábitos alimentarios. Actualmente, *las personas consumen más alimentos hipercalóricos, grasas, azúcares libres y sal/sodio*; por otra parte, muchas personas no comen suficientes frutas, verduras y fibra dietética, como por ejemplo cereales integrales_. "

- A priori la carne no es el problema, es como decirme que en mi barrio hay muchos perros, porque ahi pocos gatos, por eso digo, no es que se consuma mucha carne, ese no es el problema, el problema es que se consume poca verdura. El problema es la grasa, la cual encontramos en alimentos industriales, principalmente los aceites vegetales, las salsas hidrogenadas, la mantequilla, principalmente la industrial, ya que la mantequilla que se obtiene a partir de la leche en casa de la leche fresca no es mala si se consume regularmente, citado por estudios serios. La margarina tiene mas grasas aún, y como no los embutidos y cualquier alimento industrial hidrogenado destacando la bollería industrial, que es la reina de los desayunos de muchos españoles, por lo tanto ¿La carne es el problema?. Luego se cita el azúcar, y después el exceso de sal, nuevamente queda patente que la carne no es el problema, si no el consumo excesivo de lo anteriormente mencionado. De hecho los embutidos no son en muchos casos carne propiamente dicha, ya que muchas veces está compuesta de material cartilaginoso proveniente del animal tras su despiece, carne picada de tercera división, proveniente de animales criados de forma intensiva, repercutiendo en la calidad primaria de una carne de tercera, a la que se le añade mantequillas, harinas, usualmente arroz o soja, de vez en cuando sangre, más en morcillas y boronos cántabros,, y una cantidad enorme de especias.

"
_Para reducir la ingesta de grasas, especialmente las grasas saturadas y las grasas trans de producción industrial se puede:_


_cocinar al vapor o hervir, en vez de freír;_
_reemplazar la mantequilla, la manteca de cerdo y la mantequilla clarificada por aceites ricos en grasas poliinsaturadas, por ejemplo, los de soja, canola (colza), maíz, cártamo y girasol;_
_ingerir productos lácteos desnatados y *carnes magras*, o quitar la grasa visible de la carne; y_
_*limitar el consumo de alimentos horneados o fritos*, así como de aperitivos y alimentos envasados (por ejemplo, *rosquillas, tortas, tartas, galletas, bizcochos y barquillos*) que contengan grasas trans de producción industrial._
"

- El estudio pretende que la gente reduzca la ingesta de varias cosas, en este caso de grasa, el problema es que te lo saltaste, y no ahondaste en que apartado se analiza la carne, ya que es raro que la OMS no recomienda comer carne. En este caso no cuestiona sus beneficios, ni constanta ningún hecho pernicioso, lo que si hace es, recomendar al promedio, es decir, la persona promedio, sedentaria, que apenas hace ejercicio físico, reducir el consumo de grasas, para ello recomiendo cocinar al vapor, reemplazar la mantequilla, la manteca de cerdo y la mantequilla clorificada por aceite rivos en grasas poliinsaturadas, ingerir productos lácteos desnatados, y CARNES MAGRAS, y solo ordena limitar el consumo de rosquillas, tortas, tartas, galletas, bizcochos y barquitos entre otros, en general alimentos dentro del ámbito de grasas trans. Te recomiendo que leas los estudios antes de publicarlos. Gracias.

*Fuente*:
*La tuya*: Alimentación sana


----------



## Ayios (19 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> Es una falacia argumental, como no se cita, obvias lo contrario, que tampoco se cita, pero supongo que me toca:
> 
> 1- ¿Donde dice que sea perjudicial?
> 2- ¿Donde recomienda prescindir de ella?.



La OMS es como si tuviese tres categorías: Alimentos necesarios para una dieta sana, alimentos perjudiciales, y alimentos que no son perjudiciales pero tampoco necesarios, es decir, prescindibles. La carne cae en esa última categoría. Es un alimento que se puede comer, que aporta nutrientes, y que en determinadas cantidades puede hasta ser bueno, pero no es un alimento necesario y se puede tener una dieta completa sin comerlo. Los alimentos imprescindibles que no pueden faltar en ninguna dieta son las frutas, verduras, legumbres, frutos secos y cereales. A partir de ahí hay cosas que en pequeñas cantidades no nos hacen daño, pero si no las comemos tampoco pasa nada: la carne.


----------



## Szadek (20 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> La OMS es como si tuviese tres categorías: Alimentos necesarios para una dieta sana, alimentos perjudiciales, y alimentos que no son perjudiciales pero tampoco necesarios, es decir, prescindibles.



- Eso es falso, si revisas el estudio solo existen dos clases de alimentos, aquellos recomendables y aquellos desaconsejables. La OMS, la FDA, Halal, la EFSA o cualquier entidad relacionada con la rama competente en salud o alimentación, nunca de los jamases van a recomendar o mencionar alimentos prescindibles, de hecho la carne no es un alimento prescindible en la medida en que repito, se recomienda su consumo, dando pautas para establer criterios que ayuden a los consumidores a elegir la carne no asociada con el aumento del factor de riesgo, y estas carnes son.

1: Carnes no procesadas.
2: Carnes procedentes de carnicerías minoristas.
3: Carnes blancas.
4: Carnes magras.
5: Carnes rojas no procesadas con la grasa retirada. 

*Fuente*:
OMS: Consumo de Carne y el Cáncer asociado (_La anteriormente mencionada_)



Ayios dijo:


> La carne cae en esa última categoría.



- Falso, la OMS distingue la carne procesada y dentro de la carne no procesada la carne blanca y la carne roja, obviamente no están desaconsejando el consumo de la carne per se, si no de la carne procesada y la carne roja en exceso, la lectura que haces no se asocia con las recomendaciones de la EFSA, la FDA ni la OMS, ergo no me vale tu discurso barato, no estás asumiendo la postura de la OMS, las estás dando por supuesta sin haber leído el estudio. 



Ayios dijo:


> Es un alimento que se puede comer, que aporta nutrientes, y que en determinadas cantidades puede hasta ser bueno,



- Por tanto es recomendable, algo que se puede comer, aporte nutrientes y es bueno en cantidades moderadas, es desde un punto de vista clínico imprescindible en la medida en la que se expresa. De hecho la OMS recomienda consumir 1,2 kilos de carne a la semana, donde cerca de la mitad, es carne procedente del pescado , por lo tanto ¿Donde se desaconseja su consumo o se cataloga de prescindible?. 



Ayios dijo:


> pero no es un alimento necesario y se puede tener una dieta completa sin comerlo.



- ¿Dice eso la OMS?. ¿En que parte?. 



Ayios dijo:


> Los alimentos imprescindibles que no pueden faltar en ninguna dieta son las frutas, verduras, legumbres, frutos secos y cereales.



- Se te olvida los huevos, se recomienda un consumo de 4 a 7 huevos semanales, se te olvida la leche, se te olvida la carne blanca, y se te olvida el pescado, alimentos imprescindible en una buena dieta y que tu obvías, no por que lo diga la OMS, simplemente lo obvías porque no son santo de tu devoción, es decir, pretendes imponer una opinión a un estudio. 



Ayios dijo:


> A partir de ahí hay cosas que en pequeñas cantidades no nos hacen daño, pero si no las comemos tampoco pasa nada: la carne.



- Eso no es argumento, es una opinión. A las madres en época de gestación y en época de lactancia se las recomienda ajustarse a las recomendaciones de la OMS y comer 1,2 kilos de carne a la semana donde la mitad es pescado, para poder proporcionarle proteinas de alta calidad, vitamina B-12 y otra serie de vitaminas esenciales para desarrollo cognitivo y físico. En época de lactancia se mantiene las pautas, y cuando el niño crece se le puede complementar una dieta que prescinda de parte de los alimentos de origen animal hasta unos mínimos que no deben de ser inferiores a los 600 gramos semanales, por lo tanto hablamos de alimentos imprescindibles. Que tu en pleno uso de tus facultades quieras prescindir de ellos, es respetable, pero no es una pauta homologable desde un punto de vista clínico.


----------



## Ayios (20 May 2019)

Szadek dijo:


> ....



Ya te lo he explicado antes, poco se puede hacer si no lo quieres entender. La OMS da unas pautas para tener una dieta sana y ahí en ningún momento incluye la carne, ni procesada ni no procesada, porque no la considera necesaria en una dieta saludable. A partir de ahí sólo desaconseja expresamente el consumo de carne procesada, y respecto a la no procesada da unas pautas para hacerla menos perjudicial, pero nadie la considera un alimento necesario o imprescindible.

En la dieta saludable tampoco incluye los huevos ni la leche, por cierto. De hecho hay indicios de que el consumo de huevos aumenta el riesgo de sufrir enfermedades coronarias y se sabe que es de los alimentos con mayor cantidad de colesterol.

De la propia OMS:

WHO | 5. Population nutrient intake goals for preventing diet-related chronic diseases


> Cholesterol in the blood and tissues is derived from two sources: diet and endogenous synthesis. Dairy fat and meat are major dietary sources. Egg yolk is particularly rich in cholesterol but unlike dairy products and meat does not provide saturated fatty acids. Although dietary cholesterol raises plasma cholesterol levels _(15)_, observational evidence for an association of dietary cholesterol intake with CVD is contradictory _(16)_. There is no requirement for dietary cholesterol and it is advisable to keep the intake as low as possible _(2)_. If intake of dairy fat and meat are controlled, there is no need to severely restrict egg yolk intake, although some limitation remains prudent.



Por si no entiendes inglés, ahí básicamente pone que la presencia de colesterol en la sangre y los tejidos se debe sobre todo a la ingesta de alimentos, de los que la grasa de la leche y los huevos son las principales fuentes, recuerdan que no es necesario un consumo mínimo de colesterol y recomiendan mantener su ingesta al mínimo posible (en román paladino, que si es posible la gente evite comer huevos y productos derivados de la leche).


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2019)

“La conmiseración con los animales está íntimamente unida con la bondad de carácter; de tal manera que se puede afirmar, de seguro, que quien es cruel con los animales no puede ser buena persona”.

Arthur Schopenhauer sobre el maltrato animal


----------



## Szadek (21 May 2019)

Ayios dijo:


> Ya te lo he explicado antes, poco se puede hacer si no lo quieres entender. La OMS da unas pautas para tener una dieta sana y ahí en ningún momento incluye la carne, ni procesada ni no procesada, porque no la considera necesaria en una dieta saludable. A partir de ahí sólo desaconseja expresamente el consumo de carne procesada, y respecto a la no procesada da unas pautas para hacerla menos perjudicial, pero nadie la considera un alimento necesario o imprescindible.



- No me lo has explicado, e ahí tu error. Para poder explicar tienes que constatar la lógica implícita en el texto, y para eso, hace falta acceder a la fuente, leer las partes de las que viene compuestas, y hacer una explicación coherente que obvíe y manifieste el criterio de estudio, cosa que no haces. Solo expresas una idea u opinión, y me lanzas de forma guarra un link sin citarme nada...eso no es una explicación, es una infamia de alguien que se cree en posición de ante tales hechos, dar lecciones.

"En los países en desarrollo, el efecto de la transición nutricional y el aumento concomitante de la prevalencia de las enfermedades cardiovasculares será aumentar el desajuste entre las necesidades de atención de salud y los recursos, y los recursos ya escasos se estirarán cada vez más. Debido a que las dietas desequilibradas, la obesidad y la inactividad física contribuyen a la enfermedad cardíaca, abordarlas, junto con el consumo de tabaco, puede ayudar a detener la epidemia. Una gran medida de éxito en esta área ya se ha demostrado en muchos países industrializados."

- Constato nuevamente a través de tus fuentes la incapacidad tuya para reconocer un hecho factual, y EXPLICÁNDOTE, que la OMS no desaconseja el consumo de carne, si no que aconseja una dieta equilibrada, reducir la obesidad, cambiar nuestro estilo de vida, dejar el tabaco y dejar el alcohol, es decir el estudio analiza múltiples variables de estudio, donde la carne no toma protagonismo alguno, lo cual me parece deshonesto, asociar la mortandaz de gente que fuma, no hace ejercicio, es obesa y come desequilibradamente, a gente que tiene una dieta aconsejada por la OMS.



Ayios dijo:


> En la dieta saludable tampoco incluye los huevos ni la leche, por cierto. De hecho hay indicios de que el consumo de huevos aumenta el riesgo de sufrir enfermedades coronarias y se sabe que es de los alimentos con mayor cantidad de colesterol.



- Eso es falso, de hecho el consumo regular de huevos no se asocia a un aumento del colesterol, de hecho los huevos tienden a bajar el colesterol. Yo consumo cerca de 3 huevos diarios para desayunar, y mas los dia que tenga que comer ensaladilla rusa, huevos rellenos, tortilla de patatas, brihanis, o cualquier alimento que contenga forzosamente huevo, y tengo un nivel de colesterol envidiable, en tanto en cuanto tengo menos incluso que mi hermana, que apenas consume huevos, pero se atiborra de comida industrial. ¿Coincidencia?.

"_Los principales responsables dietéticos del aumento de los niveles de colesterol en sangre (y en particular del colesterol perjudicial, el c-LDL) son las grasas saturadas y las parcialmente hidrogenadas (también llamados ácidos grasos trans). Por ello, restringir el consumo de este tipo de grasas es más beneficioso para el perfil lipídico del plasma sanguíneo que reducir el colesterol de la dieta. Aunque la mayor parte de los alimentos ricos en colesterol suelen ser también ricos en grasas saturadas, el huevo no lo es. Un huevo de tamaño medio contiene unos 200 mg de colesterol, pero tiene más grasas insaturadas, beneficiosas para la salud, que saturadas y solo 70 kcal. Además, debido a su contenido en fosfolípidos, que interfieren en su absorción, este colesterol tiene poco efecto sobre el colesterol en sangre_. "

- Y no es coña, ni es baladí viniendo de la EJN:

"_Un nuevo metaanálisis acaba de confirmar una vez más que *se trata de una creencia errónea* y apunta que es posible meterse entre pecho y espalda más de siete huevos a la semana sin que exista un mayor riesgo de mortalidad o enfermedad cardiovascular. Los resultados acaban de publicarse en la revista European Journal of Nutrition y vienen a confirmar la revisión publicada en 2016 por un equipo del Instituto EpidStat de Estados Unidos en la que se aseguraba que no existía "ninguna asociación clara entre la ingesta de huevos y el aumento o disminución del riesgo de enfermedad cardiovascular". Tres años antes, en 2013, otro trabajo publicado en The BMJtambién desmontaba este mito_. "

- Yo soy la constatación factual de un hecho demostrado empíricamente, si los huevos aumentan el riesgo de padecer enfermedades coronarias, fruto del aumento del colesterol, ya me explicarás porque quienes comemos hasta 21 huevos a la semana, en una dieta equilibrada, no tenemos el colesterol alto, de hecho los estudios forzosamente van a lanzar esos resultados, y no es el caso. ¿Es bueno comer 20 huevos a la semana? Teniendo en cuenta de que son superalimentos, lo dudo, más aún si se incluyen en dietas como la mía, donde la carne no tiene un papel protagonista, y las verduras, frutas y legumbres componen cerca del 80 por ciento de mi ingesta calórica. Esto demuestra que no son los huevos, si no los factores de riesgo asociados a una dieta que aparte de huevos, implica inactividad física, y una dieta desequilibrada.



Ayios dijo:


> Por si no entiendes inglés



- Insinuaciones así se pueden interpretar, en virtud de la situación en un alarde pedante y arrogante por tu parte.



Ayios dijo:


> , ahí básicamente pone que la presencia de colesterol en la sangre y los tejidos se debe sobre todo a la ingesta de alimentos, de los que la grasa de la leche y los huevos son las principales fuentes,



- Eso es falso, y muy aparte se cita que se recomienda el consumo de carne:

"_Las asociaciones convincentes *para reducir el riesgo* de ECV incluyen el consumo de frutas (incluidas las bayas) y vegetales, *pescado *y aceites de pescado (ácido eicosapentaenoico (EPA) y ácido docosahexaenoico (DHA)), alimentos con alto contenido de ácido linoleico y potasio, así como actividad física y Baja a moderada ingesta de alcohol_. "

- La propia OMS recomienda que a la semana, debemos de consumir 680 gramos de carne, repartido en 4 comidas semanales, y complementar el kilo y medio restante con cerca de 800 gramos de pescado, que sigue siendo carne e implica la depredación y sacrificio de un tierno pescadito de esos que te hacer brincar de felicidad en tu mundo hippy-flower. Y este estudio que me citas insisto, no asocia el consumo de huevos a un aumento de colesterol, y encima te recomienda comer carne de pescado, y aceite de pescado.

" _Si bien la ingesta de vitamina E parece no tener relación con *el riesgo de ECV, existe evidencia convincente de que* *los ácidos mirístico y palmítico, los ácidos grasos trans, el alto consumo de sodio, el sobrepeso y el alto consumo de alcohol contribuyen a un aumento del riesgo.* Un nivel de evidencia "probable" demuestra un riesgo disminuido de ácido a-linolénico, ácido oleico, NSP, cereales integrales, nueces (sin sal), folato, esteroles vegetales y estanoles, y no existe relación con el ácido esteárico. Existe un probable aumento en el riesgo de colesterol dietético y café hervido sin filtrar. Las posibles asociaciones para reducir el riesgo incluyen la ingesta de flavonoides y el consumo de productos de soya, mientras que las posibles asociaciones para aumentar el riesgo incluyen grasas ricas en ácido láurico, suplementos de b-caroteno y nutrición fetal dañada. La evidencia que apoya estas conclusiones se resume a continuación._ "



Ayios dijo:


> recuerdan que no es necesario un consumo mínimo de colesterol y recomiendan mantener su ingesta al mínimo posible (en román paladino, que si es posible la gente evite comer huevos y productos derivados de la leche).



Eso también es falso, la OMS de hecho lo que recomienda es no tener dietas ricas en carne y en leche, algo que ni yo ni nadie te va a recomendar.- De hecho he dicho en incontables ocasiones que enriquecer, es decir, monopolizar una dieta con carne es tan malo como monopolizarla solo con verduras, razón mediante la cual la OMS recomienda un consumo razonable de carne, y mas aún de pescado, de hecho el estudio que citas, parece que propicia que el aumento del pescado se sitúa por encima de los 800 gramos semanales en relación a la disminución incuestionable del riesgo de padecimiento de enfermedades de corazón en un 30 por ciento, al consumir pescado de forma regular.

"_La mayor parte de la evidencia epidemiológica relacionada con PUFA n-3 se deriva de estudios de consumo de peces en poblaciones o intervenciones que involucran dietas de peces en ensayos clínicos (la evidencia sobre el consumo de peces se analiza más adelante). Los aceites de pescado se han utilizado en el estudio Gruppo Italiano per lo Studio della Sopravvivenza nell'Infarto Miocardico (GISSI) que involucra a sobrevivientes de infarto de miocardio (12) . Después de 3,5 años de seguimiento, el grupo que recibió aceite de pescado tuvo una reducción del 20% en la mortalidad total, una reducción del 30% en la muerte cardiovascular y una disminución del 45% en la muerte súbita. Varios estudios prospectivos han encontrado una asociación inversa entre la ingesta de ácido a-linolénico (alto en aceites de linaza, canola y soja) y el riesgo de enfermedad coronaria fatal (13, 14)_ ."

- Tu sigues cacareando que la carne se desaconseja, y no se cita en todo el estudio, se menciona al final del estudio la carne, y solo dice que la carne aporta grasa saturada. Es evidente que se refiere a la carne de cerdo y a la de vaca, porque la de pollo, la de pavo, y la de conejo carecen de grasa saturada, y aún así las grasas saturadas por cada 100 gramos son ridículas en torno a 3.8 gramos. El aceite de coco, el chocolate, la margarina son muy ricas en grasas saturadas y no se mencionan en el estudio, y muy aparte, la carne con mayor grasa saturada es la carne con grasa, cuando la OMS recomienda una cantidad moderada, siempre blanca y con poca grasa, para una dieta equilibrada en un tipo de población sedentario. Analizando el último párrafo, no se denosta la carne ni la leche,y es por una sencilla razón, el colesterol es fundamental en una dieta para gozar de salud, ya que el colesterol es clave para la formación y mantenimiento de la totalidad de los órganos y tejidos del cuerpo humano.

"_El colesterol en la sangre y los tejidos se deriva de dos fuentes: la dieta y la síntesis endógena. La grasa láctea y la carne son las principales fuentes dietéticas. La yema de huevo es particularmente rica en colesterol, pero a diferencia de los productos lácteos y la carne no proporciona ácidos grasos saturados. Si se controla la ingesta de grasa láctea y carne, no hay necesidad de restringir severamente la ingesta de yema de huevo, aunque alguna limitación sigue siendo prudente_. "

- El estudio es del año 2002, mientras que la revisión hecha por la EJN Europea, ha puesto de manifiesto la concepción errada que hemos tenído antes del año 2012, sobre la relación falaz del colesterol y los huevos, de hecho no me extraña, hay muchos españoles que consumimos muchos huevos diarios, y no tenemos el colesterol histórico por encima de los 200. ¿Por qué? Por que nuevamente asocias y confundes la causalidad de un hecho con el factor de riesgo de otro diferenciado. Sobre la leche, volvemos a lo mismo:

"*Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) *_alerta de que “un consumo excesivo y demasiado precoz de lácteos de vaca no modificados supone una carga excesiva para el riñón y puede aumentar el riesgo de anemia por el bajo contenido de hierro de la leche y porque causa pérdidas intestinales de sangre_ "

- Las personas que consumimos leche en cantidades razonables, y no basamos nuestra dieta en un alto consumo de leche, no tenemos problemas de salud aparentes asociados, salvo si se tratara de algún otro factor asociado, que en mi caso no atisbo. Por otro lado, no especifica que leche, ya que la leche de camella, es supernutritiva y se considera un superalimento altamente recomendable, y tampoco se hace distinción entre la leche de vaca y leche industrial procedente de estas, sin embargo en este estudio, se cita que se desaconseja las dietas ricas en leche, no que se desaconseje la leche per se. De hecho la leche de camella, es recomendable en etapa de lactancia ya que carece de una serie de proteinas que hacen que no podamos digerir la de vaca, ya que la de camella por ejemplo, es leche maternizada de forma natural. Obviamente me refiero a la leche extraida de camellos sanos, y siempre leche tratada y sujeta a las normativas de sanidad Europeas, ya que existen casos de colonovirus en Oriente Medio, debido al consumo de leche y carne fresca de animales infectados, algo tan razonable como padecer una enfermedad incurable si la normativa europea no estuviera en vigor y tomáramos leche de vacas contaminadas.

"_It seems that many researchers did not follow a specific guideline for reporting and confirming the therapeutic properties of camel milk in children, but there is evidence denoting the importance, trials, and investigations of its usability and benefits. Camel milk as a supplemental treatment seems less invasive and costly than specialist care, medications, alternative treatments, and behavioral interventions. Based on our findings, camel milk is safer for children, effective in the treatment of autism, improves general well-being, promotes body natural defenses, is a good nutritional source, and can helps the daily nutritional needs of humans. _"

- Y también:

"_Los *productos de origen animal debidamente procesados por cocción o pasteurización* no suponen ningún riesgo de infección, pero deben manipularse con cuidado para evitar que se contaminen por contacto con productos crudos. La carne y la leche de camello pueden seguir consumiéndose tras la pasteurización, cocción u otros tratamientos por calor; sin embargo *su consumo crudo debe descartarse*._ "

- Yo por ejemplo la que obtengo, me la trae una amiga que es Canaria de las Islas Canarias, de las cooperativas existentes en el Oasis Park de Fuerteventura,, y la leche es cojonuda, de hecho la consumo, porque en Jordania cuando vas de vacaciones, te reciben con dátiles y con leche para darte la bienvenida en el Wadi Rum, sin embargo la de leche de vaca no me produce problemas cuando la consumo, y la de camella la uso generalmente para hacer maqlouba o mansaf, que son dos platos típicos de la gastronomía de Siria, Irak y Jordania, cuando la comida de mi país me aburre. Te la venden en tetra-brick, y la compró a poco mas de 2,50 euros la unidad, la marca es "Drome Milk", y ha sido aprobada y laureada por expertos Saudíes, ya que ellos son los expertos criadores y productores de leche de camello, lo que es todo un honor, aunque la Jordana que tomé hace años en Jordania, era mas cremosa, y mas dulce.

*Fuentes*:
Adiós al mito de huevo igual a colesterol: siete o más a la semana no son malos
WHO | 5. Population nutrient intake goals for preventing diet-related chronic diseases
A favor o en contra de la leche
infodiabetico.com - Leche de Camella para combatir la diabetes
Nutritional and Therapeutic Characteristics of Camel Milk in Children: A Systematic Review


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 May 2019)

*RAZA ES UN CONSENSO ESTÉTICO .*

Por ejemplo en las exposiciones de perros ( a las que soy muy aficionado ) los estándares son muy estrictos y cada raza sigue unos parámetros que la definen. Es decir, los jueces valoran al ejemplar según se parezca más o menos al estandar de la raza. por poco que se desvíe queda descalificado.

Pues bien, ES TODO UNA TROLA. 

El mismo perro es un cruce de caniche con rotwailer, que un perro cruzado de mil razas. 
Lo que pasa es que de alguna manera hay que poner orden en el enorme caos de formas ,colores, tipos de pelo, aspecto, carácter para que la gente pueda situarse. Luego efectivamente cada raza tiene unas peculiaridades e instintos heredados de sus padres y que la selección muy estricta como herramientas de trabajo han conseguido acentuar.

En cualquier caso, todo el mundo sabe que *" un caniche es un caniche, y si no tiene aspecto de caniche, no es un caniche, aunque los genes digan lo que quieran. "

Clasificación de razas de perros según la FCI*


----------



## eck (29 May 2019)

Es horrible que tengan que morir hervidos, que los rematen antes. Estoy en contra del sufrimiento innecesario, pero no en contra de matar y comer animales obviamente. 

Qué mal cuerpo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2019)

Como matan a las vacas en los mataderos. VÍDEO sólo para gente valerosa y concienciada . Los demás q

Los crímenes de los mataderos europeos . Tu eres culpable cuando consumes carne sin preguntarte nada

Mary Temple Grandin. AUTISTA , zoóloga, etóloga, diseñadora de mataderos en defensa de una vida y un

La gran estafa de la compasión animal : caballos para matadero


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

video del sacrificio de un carnero por marroquíes. 4 millones de pobres animales son degollados ,para que los niños aprendan a rebanar pescuezos


----------



## sikBCN (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)
> [/QU OTE]
> 
> Yo no cómo carne de Bélgica hijo de puta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

No seas imbécil. La única diferencia entre esa carne y la que tu comes, es que ahí había una cámara


----------



## pandillero (13 Ago 2019)

Troytas dijo:


> Existen trabajos científicos que hablan de la alta prevanlencia de ciertos problemas de salud mental entre los trabajadores de los mataderos. Muchos con problemas matrimoniales, síndrome de estrés postraumático, tendencia a la violencia. Buscad en google académico "slaughterhouse workers mental health". Está claro que hacer ese trabajo durante años te acaba insensibilizando, por mucho que algunos quieran normalizar determinados tratos crueles.
> Entre decir que las vacas son violadas repetidamente y decir que está bien hervir vivo a un mamífero hay un sano término medio. Incluso os digo que, puesto a elegir, me parece mucho más digno lo primero.
> A los que dicen que la naturaleza es despiadada: sin duda lo es, pero eso no quiere decir nada. Hace dos millones de años, cuando vivíamos como una pieza más de la naturaleza, a lo mejor una forma habitual de solucionar discrepancias era abrirle el cráneo a nuestro vecino con un pedrolo. Supongo que los que decís que la naturaleza despiadada seguís funcionando así porque TíO lA NaTuRaLeZA Es Así JEejej.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

pandillero dijo:


>



para muchas personas , esa escena es exactamente igual que si se hiciese con víctimas de un accidente de tráfico. 

La empatía hacia el sufrimiento ajeno es un misterio si es una cuestión cultural , una cuestión emocional , o educacional, lo que está claro es que la provocación de dolor innecesario y el disfrute con ese hecho , es un trastorno mental llamado sadismo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

EL ESTADO BASAL EMOCIONAL DE LOS ANIMALES EN SU ECOSISTEMA ES LA FELICIDAD

los animales viven tranquilos con su grupo, con su pareja , con sus pequeños desencuentros y rivalidades , tienen sus rutinas diarias , no solo consiste en comer e ir a beber al río , también se divierten , hacen el amor , cuidan de sus crías . VIVEN !!!
Oigan que no todas las personas que se pasan la vida en un trabajo rutinario, a veces en soledad, otras veces con tensión y estrés por aguantar a jefes y compañeros, que viven divorciados y se sienten odiados por su exmujer y sus exhijos que le arruinan cada mes . o que no ha encontrado a nadie que le quiera, que no tiene ni siquiera gato, esa persona tiene una vida más deplorable que los llamados animales. 

Al tema. Suponer que la naturaleza es un campo de batalla es un error. Los depredadores y las presas regulan su número de forma natural en un equilibrio perfecto a veces de millones de años.
El depredador cuando tiene hambre y va de caza , vive con emoción el momento , pues la misma sensación de un adolescente jugando a la play. Ese animal es feliz. 
Los animales que les ha tocado ser presa, suelen ser vegetarianos y tienen toda la comida del mundo a su disposición , son felices. En un momento puntual que aparece el felino , salta la alarma y huyen intentando correr más que su vecino. Pasado el momento vuelven a su estado basal que es la felicidad. 

Los animales que han sido capturados y encerrados después de haber vivido libres , viven en un estado de permanente angustia y miedo, como un soldado de Asad, que hubiesen atrapado los del estado islámico . No solo echan de menos a su vida y su familia , sino que temen cada segundo del día por su vida. Y en la mayoría de los casos aciertan .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

bbuuuufff con esto no puedo soy animalista y vegetariana , nunca me gustó el sabor de la carne ni la vida que le hacen vivir , desde pequeña veía cosas ilógicas , que mi madre me decía te acostumbrarás pero que va, me volví fuerte y cada vez más concienciada que todo lo mueve don dinero, así que lo que hice fue dejar poco a poco la carne y basarme en dieta vegetariana, mayoritariamente por ellos y se puede vivir sin carne y estar totalmente sano


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

y porque no te ponemos a ti en su lugar? que asco me dáis los asesinos de mente e ideas, gentuza a la que exterminar, y ahí si sería capaz de volverme una asesina pero con razón , os colgaba y os cortaba poco a poco que sufriérais hasta el último aliento!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> puedes añadir en el título de tu blog ¿ son psicópatas los empleados de los mataderos ?



lo son son gentuza sin alma, una persona sensible y humana no puede trabajar (si se le puede llamar trabajar a esa mierda) maltratando inocentes y asesinarlos con todo el odio y masacre, humillaciones rabia e ira , conocí a uno y me alegré enormemente cuando murió con padecimientos, era terco, narcisista, antipático e insociable, egoísta, le mirabas a la cara y repudiaba la mirada de demonio.. yo le negaba la palabra y le retaba con mi mirada,..arrgg otro hijo de puta menos en el mundo, así deben acabar todos los que asesinan a seres inocentes, toreros incluidos.!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

mira te lo resumo rápido: que revientes sin paliativos bastardo hijo de perra.


----------



## Pelayo_M (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> lo son son gentuza sin alma, una persona sensible y humana no puede trabajar (si se le puede llamar trabajar a esa mierda) maltratando inocentes y asesinarlos con todo el odio y masacre, humillaciones rabia e ira , conocí a uno y me alegré enormemente cuando murió con padecimientos, era terco, narcisista, antipático e insociable, egoísta, le mirabas a la cara y repudiaba la mirada de demonio.. yo le negaba la palabra y le retaba con mi mirada,..arrgg otro hijo de puta menos en el mundo, así deben acabar todos los que asesinan a seres inocentes, toreros incluidos.!



Mientras los mastes rapido y para comer yo no veo problema, otra cosa es torturarlos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Pelayo_M dijo:


> Mientras los mastes rapido y para comer yo no veo problema, otra cosa es torturarlos.



por esa regla de tres lo aplicamos a los humanos, yo si veo el problema no son mercancías ni objetos, son seres vivos que merecen vivir libres como tu y yo, te puedes alimentar a base de legumbres, granos, vegetales o pasta como hago yo , y cada año me hago analiticas no tengo falta de nada, hago ejercicio, soy activa y te aseguro que estoy sana, eso se nota fuera quedará mal decirlo pero soy imagen de firmas conocidas , crees que no se nota la alimentación dentro y fuera ? y otro tema es ya por humanidad y respeto yo dejé hace años de consumir carne por el amor hacia ellos


----------



## Pelayo_M (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> por esa regla de tres lo aplicamos a los humanos, yo si veo el problema no son mercancías ni objetos, son seres vivos que merecen vivir libres como tu y yo, te puedes alimentar a base de legumbres, granos, vegetales o pasta como hago yo , y cada año me hago analiticas no tengo falta de nada, hago ejercicio, soy activa y te aseguro que estoy sana, eso se nota fuera quedará mal decirlo pero soy imagen de firmas conocidas , crees que no se nota la alimentación dentro y fuera ? y otro tema es ya por humanidad y respeto yo dejé hace años de consumir carne por el amor hacia ellos



Me alegro por ti, lo dicho si los mastas rapido y para comer no hay problema. Yo tambien hago analiticas y estan bien.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Pelayo_M dijo:


> Me alegro por ti, lo dicho si los mastas rapido y para comer no hay problema. Yo tambien hago analiticas y estan bien.



ya me lo dirás con los años enfermedades, depresiones, cáncer, sobre todo en la próstata... te animo que te informes por tu bien y por el de ellos..


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

Hoy toca secreto.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> Hoy toca secreto.



si que te ha petado el cacas un negro y no lo vas a contar no?


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> si que te ha petado el cacas un negro y no lo vas a contar no?



No, secretito de cerdo ibérico recién asesinado, con su grasita patatas y vino. En el pueblo lo hacen divino.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> No, secretito de cerdo ibérico recién asesinado, con su grasita patatas y vino. En el pueblo lo hacen divino.



vaya, y yo que pensaba que tu padre estaba vivo..


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> vaya, y yo que pensaba que tu padre estaba vivo..









Con lo bien que estaba el animal revolcándose en la pocilga oink oink


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 138952
> 
> 
> Con lo bien que estaba el animal revolcándose en la pocilga oink oink



Alberto y si colgamos la denuncia de Puigdemont contra ti, no crees que estaría mejor que el odio que profesas contra los pobres animales? alias lelon el facha de fc y fp… no me toques la moral, que soy bastante legal y justa y me gusta dar dosis de realidades...


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> Alberto y si colgamos la denuncia de Puigdemont contra ti, no crees que estaría mejor que el odio que profesas contra los pobres animales? alias lenon el facha de fc y fp… no me toques la moral, que soy bastante legal y justa y me gusta dar dosis de realidades...



¿Alberto? Me parto jajaja


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Alberto? Me parto jajaja



vamos a documentar las cosas como son si? venga va facha! por cierto estoy esperando todavía tu amenaza recuerdas que el comandante de baró sabe quien eres o prefieres que llame a algún conocido a que vaya a darte clases?


----------



## hotice (13 Ago 2019)

Que somos cómplices? Jajajaja
Que fumas?

También somos cómplices de que esos búfalos sean devorados por el león? ¿Acaso tendríamos que ir a salvarle? Podríamos darle pienso de carne artificial vegana al león y así no sufre ningún ser vivo... Que "pbotito" sería ...


----------



## signo13 (13 Ago 2019)

Hay un problema claro es la falta de profesionalidad.. .. Si a eso le sumas un grado de psicopatía nivel "burbuja.info" Tenemos un cocktail interesante.


----------



## nando551 (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Alberto? Me parto jajaja



POR... DIOS¡¡¡ Que cosa más rica¡¡¡

Tengo ganas de bajarme un día por ahí abajo, ¿Me recomendaís algún sitio con buen horno para comer?

Si puede ser tirando para el norte ... mejor...


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> POR... DIOS¡¡¡ Que cosa más rica¡¡¡
> 
> Tengo ganas de bajarme un día por ahí abajo, ¿Me recomendaís algún sitio con buen horno para comer?
> 
> Si puede ser tirando para el norte ... mejor...



desde principio de los tiempos , incluso actualmente en las tribus primitivas que perduran , cuando se mata a un animal , se le pide perdón y se da gracias . La costumbre de bendecir la comida viene de lejos. 
Ahora que coméis como animales , como drogadictos ansiosos en busca de la dosis de dopamina, que coméis como primitivos hasta reventar , sois pecadores ante los animales , ante la civilización, ante dios y ante vosotros mismos. 
El apetito excesivo en la comida y en la bebida. El glotón o insaciable es una persona que no tiene medida al comer comete 
*EL PECADO CAPITAL DE LA GULA .

La gula se asocia social y psicológicamente a la teoría de las adicciones. Una adicción se denomina como una enfermedad crónica y recurrente del cerebro que se caracteriza por una búsqueda patológica de la recompensa y/o alivio a través del uso de una sustancia u otras conductas. Esto implica una incapacidad de controlar la conducta, dificultad para la abstinencia permanente, deseo imperioso de consumo, disminución del reconocimiento de los problemas significativos causados por la propia conducta y en las relaciones interpersonales así como una respuesta emocional disfuncional.*


----------



## uberales (13 Ago 2019)

Ummmmm, qué rico


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> vamos a documentar las cosas como son si? venga va facha! por cierto estoy esperando todavía tu amenaza recuerdas que el comandante de baró sabe quien eres o prefieres que llame a algún conocido a que vaya a darte clases?



Con un toque vegano


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> Con un toque vegano



¿ te comerías a un chimpancé a la parrilla ? probablemente sí . 

Si de pronto notas cierta incomodidad en la idea, te diré que la diferencia entre un chimpancé y un cerdo, es simplemente de eficiencia logística. 
los cerdos engordan más fácilmente, tienen más crías , son más fáciles de dominar, por lo demás , por dentro , sus pulmones , corazón, riñones y cerebro son similares, de hecho tienen igual inteligencia, conciencia de su existencia , emociones y ganas de vivir.


----------



## edefakiel (13 Ago 2019)

Justo hoy he comido sesos de cerdo con huevos revueltos y setas. Tengo que hircharme antes de que prohíban la carne.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ te comerías a un chimpancé a la parrilla ? probablemente sí .
> 
> Si de pronto notas cierta incomodidad en la idea, te diré que la diferencia entre un chimpancé y un cerdo, es simplemente de eficiencia logística.
> los cerdos engordan más fácilmente, tienen más crías , son más fáciles de dominar, por lo demás , por dentro , sus pulmones , corazón, riñones y cerebro son similares, de hecho tienen igual inteligencia, conciencia de su existencia , emociones y ganas de vivir.



viniendo que es el asqueroso lelón , amigo del Alberto el que difamó a Puigdemont ya te puedes hacer una idea de el respeto que le tiene a los animales.. su empresa es la pigdemont pig : cerdo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

Karlb dijo:


> Con un toque vegano



con un toque de hijo de puta..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

aquí mas del cerdo en cuestión, atención a su firma y el avatar que aquí utiliza.. ForoCoches - Ver Perfil: LELON Vine


----------



## sistudey (13 Ago 2019)

Mola, nada como alimentarte de almas torturadas.


----------



## sistudey (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ te comerías a un chimpancé a la parrilla ? probablemente sí .
> 
> Si de pronto notas cierta incomodidad en la idea, te diré que la diferencia entre un chimpancé y un cerdo, es simplemente de eficiencia logística.
> los cerdos engordan más fácilmente, tienen más crías , son más fáciles de dominar, por lo demás , por dentro , sus pulmones , corazón, riñones y cerebro son similares, de hecho tienen igual inteligencia, conciencia de su existencia , emociones y ganas de vivir.



A ver cuándo importan esa carne de mono. Antes puedo apalearlo para disfrutar un rato?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

atención a la firma y el avatar de cierto criminal asesino de animales ,conocido facha que amenaza de muerte a mujeres y usuarios en internet.. 

Vine


----------



## ActorSecundario Bob (13 Ago 2019)

Convertiría a los veganos en chuletas.


----------



## Sr.nadie (13 Ago 2019)

Las verduras son cortadas y hervidas, no comáis verduras hijos de puta. 
Y fruta, te comerías un NIÑO? 
Tener pulmones me hace con más derecho que tener clorofila? 
Estoy de cms hasta las pelotas


----------



## Karlb (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ te comerías a un chimpancé a la parrilla ? probablemente sí .
> 
> Si de pronto notas cierta incomodidad en la idea, te diré que la diferencia entre un chimpancé y un cerdo, es simplemente de eficiencia logística.
> los cerdos engordan más fácilmente, tienen más crías , son más fáciles de dominar, por lo demás , por dentro , sus pulmones , corazón, riñones y cerebro son similares, de hecho tienen igual inteligencia, conciencia de su existencia , emociones y ganas de vivir.



Es cuestión de probarlo a ver qué tal está.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

¿ estaría justificado el tormento de unos seres vivos inteligentes y con la misma percepción del dolor y la angustia que tu, y que llevan en el planeta millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano ....................... por mejorar el sabor ? 

de verdad tu o vives en la inopia, o no has entendido nada de este hilo , o no eres muy listo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ estaría justificado el tormento de unos seres vivos inteligentes y con la misma percepción del dolor y la angustia que tu, y que llevan en el planeta millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano ....................... por mejorar el sabor ?
> 
> de verdad tu o vives en la inopia, o no has entendido nada de este hilo , o no eres muy listo.



o es un subser al que aniquilar antes que tarde..


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2019)

el jamón, señor inteligente, es la momia del culo de un cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos durante su deplorable vida.
Te gusta porque es carroña, lo que comían nuestros antepasados hace cien mil años.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

hijo de la gran puta llamo a el teniente de torres y bages que te haga una visita? te citemos y al final no diste tu cara asquerosa y calva, ya tienes antecedentes en twiter con xavi.cat con kidd 92 en foro paralelo y en forocarros donde te denunciaron..

lelon tienes algo que alegar, sobre tus amenazas de muerte reiteradas en foro paralelo, a mujeres y usuarios que no te lamieron la cabeza calva de tu agenda facha, que entras a adoctrinar y acosar a el resto de usuarios? ya estás atacando a ataraxio desde tus multis… hay que ser hijo de puta para defender el fascismo y el maltrato y asesinato de animales.. venga va vamos




a poner quien eres..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el jamón, señor inteligente, es la momia del culo de un cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos durante su deplorable vida.
> Te gusta porque es carroña, lo que comían nuestros antepasados hace cien mil años.



defendiendo sus productos el puto calvo de mierda, para el que no lo sepa está liado con una simia de el congo y tuvo un aborto mal practicado feo y deforme, color café con leche, el monstruito en si ha sacado lo peor de ambos progenitores, aunque del padre parte de la fealdad ha sacado el retraso evidenciable en los rasgos faciales.. le deseo lo peor es un bastardo terrorista en redes, se le conoce ya en todos los foros...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

8 crueles prácticas estándar de la industria láctea con las vacas | Igualdad Animal

Disparando a terneros: Exponiendo la verdad sobre las granjas lecheras


----------



## NS 4 (3 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> 8 crueles prácticas estándar de la industria láctea con las vacas | Igualdad Animal
> 
> Disparando a terneros: Exponiendo la verdad sobre las granjas lecheras



A mi me gusta la manera tradicional ...meter cuchillo en la yugular y sargrarlo bien...

Tal y como lo hacian mis abuelos pasiegos...

Con 5 años ya veia a mi abuela palentina limpiar conejos y gallinas con una maestria hipnotica...y que ricos que estaban despues!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Sep 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> A mi me gusta la manera tradicional ...meter cuchillo en la yugular y sargrarlo bien...
> 
> Tal y como lo hacian mis abuelos pasiegos...
> 
> Con 5 años ya veia a mi abuela palentina limpiar conejos y gallinas con una maestria hipnotica...y que ricos que estaban despues!!!



Que lo que deseas se cumpla en ti , pedazo criminal hijo de perra, en casos como el tuyo te rajaba poco a poco, disfrutando de tu dolor y agonía


----------



## Jarra&Pedal (3 Sep 2019)

Malditos herejes.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Sep 2019)

un buen solomillo, un buen pollo en pepitoria, un buen chuleton...esos placeres sencilloa de toda la vida que nos reconcilian con nuestra esencia humana...

los rumiantes seguid rumiando y ronchando berzas...


----------



## NS 4 (3 Sep 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> Que lo que deseas se cumpla en ti , pedazo criminal hijo de perra, en casos como el tuyo te rajaba poco a poco, disfrutando de tu dolor y agonía



tu me vas a comer la polla...pero no muerta...mas viva que nunca... COSMOPALETO!!!


----------



## Karlb (3 Sep 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> Que lo que deseas se cumpla en ti , pedazo criminal hijo de perra, en casos como el tuyo te rajaba poco a poco, disfrutando de tu dolor y agonía


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Sep 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> tu me vas a comer la polla...pero no muerta...mas viva que nunca... COSMOPALETO!!!



Lo único que vas a sentir en tu micro polla, es un buena hoja de 4 dedos abriéndole por la mitad , verás que gustazo, cuando chorree la sangre ahí te aseguro mi disfrute total y orgásmico


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2019)

muy poco humano todo, no se q proba tienen con usar una guillotina rápida y se acabó el tema.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Sep 2019)

spala dijo:


> muy poco humano todo, no se q proba tienen con usar una guillotina rápida y se acabó el tema.



Lo ideal es no usar nada ni matar ningún animal, y si todavía se hace existe la eutanasia,al menos no padecería, y una vez fallecido si quieren que lo desangren, pero que os traiga consecuencias a ver si así todos los carnívoros cogiérais alguna buena enfermedad chunga ,que sufriérais sin paliativo alguno


----------



## Lisbon (3 Sep 2019)

Cada día me da mas ganas de no comer nunca más carne.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Sep 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Cada día me da mas ganas de no comer nunca más carne.



Te animo, es una gran liberación tanto en espíritu como en salud y sobretodo en humanidad y amor a ellos, es lo que más alimenta y llena, te sientes totalmente liberado y productivo con la vida y la naturaleza


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2019)

Agente CSI. OS VIGILO ! dijo:


> Lo ideal es no usar nada ni matar ningún animal, y si todavía se hace existe la eutanasia,al menos no padecería, y una vez fallecido si quieren que lo desangren, pero que os traiga consecuencias a ver si así todos los carnívoros cogiérais alguna buena enfermedad chunga ,que sufriérais sin paliativo alguno



pero si yo hace año q no como carne, solo pescado ocasionalmente, simplemente digo que para los que quieran comer, que al menos se les mate de una manera mucho más rápida, un corte de cabeza rápido y listo.

eutanasia? una inyección? es que si le meten algún tóxico para matarlo igual el animal no apto para ser ingerido luego,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Sep 2019)

spala dijo:


> pero si yo hace año q no como carne, solo pescado ocasionalmente, simplemente digo que para los que quieran comer, que al menos se les mate de una manera mucho más rápida, un corte de cabeza rápido y listo.
> 
> eutanasia? una inyección? es que si le meten algún tóxico para matarlo igual el animal no apto para ser ingerido luego,



Pues que se jodan y traguen química, total ya les meten químicas durante su vida que más da un poco más que menos ? En serio que tendrían que reventar todos los carnívoros, egoístas egocéntricos e inhumanos, el fin en el peor de los casos es que el pobre animal no sufriese


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

No tiene solución el tema de comer otros seres vivos. 
Descendemos de las bacterias que adquieren su energía a través de aniquilar y disolver dentro de sí a otras bacterias. 


COMER, es triturar con los dientes y disolver con ácidos gástricos a otro ser que tenía tantas ganas de seguir vivo como nosotros . 

El hecho de que no seamos nosotros personalmente los que luchemos para asesinar a lo que vamos a comer, no le quita relevancia. Así fue desde hace miles de generaciones . Los humanos hemos sido presa durante todo ese tiempo. El miedo al depredador se manifiesta todavía en los infinitos juegos de consola , películas de terror o los encierros con toros. Esa emoción de huir del toro asesino es un instinto de supervivencia ancestral. 

La diferencia es que un león que mata a una gacela ambos pertenecen a su mundo y están viviendo su vida hasta que dejan de vivirla.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Sep 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo soy cazador...y de una larga estirpe de cazadores...y no comparto la crueldad porque simplemente en el mundo actual es innecesaria.
> 
> Y aparte de todo estaría por ver que una muerte tan traumática no fuese incluso perjudicial para la calidad del producto cárnico final.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, pero tu eres cazador por hobby, cazas cuando quieres. 

Los trabajadores de un matadero no son libres de quedarse en casita no matando cerditos si no les apetece, tienen que cumplir una cuota, un cerdo tras otro durante 8 horas 5 días a la semana. 

Si yo trabajara allí también querria creer que seria escrupuloso en la matanza, que cada cerdo moriría con el menor dolor posible. Pero un dia tras otro, un cerdo y otro cerdo, a escala industrial, algún golpe se dara de aquella manera, algún dia iras con resaca, puteado o jodido con el jefe, con la novia o con el mundo. 

Y esos putos gritos de cerdo no creo que mejoren en nada la situación, algo atávico debe nacer cuando pasas un tercio de tu vida rodeado de gritos de dolor porcino. 

La cosa es que a nadie le importa ni el trabajador ni el puto cerdo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2019)

*Claro, tu enorme antropocentrismo te impide ver que si viviésemos en otros tiempos de la humanidad donde las fieras y los lobos campaban por doquier ellos tendrían el mismo derecho que tu citas para comerte. *


----------



## lefebre (3 Sep 2019)

Supongo que será un matadero ilegal. No creo que la legislación permita eso. Yo he estado en mataderos hace años en España, y ya estaba prohibido matar los cerdos estando vivos. Había una como una noria enorme que los metía enjaulados en una piscina de CO2 y salían dormidos para el sacrificio. De esto hace ya unos 10 años. La legislación en esta materia se habrá endurecido estos últimos años.
Además que supongo que sería legislación Europea...


----------



## Peter Sellers (3 Sep 2019)

Una verdad incómoda, todos sabemos que existe pero miramos para otro lado. Quiero hacerme vegetariano, no soporto ver el sufrimiento animal y menos por diversión.
Maldita sociedad consumista e hipócrita.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

Los animales , sobre todo los llamados animales superiores , son conscientes de su deplorable vida. 
De su sufrimiento , de su maltrato, de su destino. Se sabe con certeza por mediciones de estrés que están aterrorizados , que viven aterrorizados en muchas ocasiones . Esta etapa que será breve en la historia de la humanidad , se contará durante siglos. 

El día que la comunidad científica cambió su forma de ver a los animales | Igualdad Animal


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

Lo que no conoces sobre los cerdos

Como los perros, los cerdos aprenden sus nombres a las 2 ó 3 semanas de edad y responden cuando se les llama.
Parecen tener un buen sentido de la orientación, y son capaces de encontrar su camino a casa a través de grandes distancias. Los adultos pueden correr a velocidades mayores a 11 millas por hora (17.2 kilómetros por hora).
Los cerdos muestran gentileza y capacidad para perdonar. El autor noruego Bergljot Borresen escribe sobre un granjero en las montañas que maltrataba a su cerdo. El cerdo atoró sus quijadas en su muslo, pero no lo mordió. El granjero creyó que era una advertencia para que no volviera a tratarlo de forma desagradablemente en el futuro.
El autor John Robbins señala que "a diferencia de los perros, los caballos y los humanos, los cerdos nunca comerán excesivamente y de forma peligrosa, incluso si se les da acceso ilimitado a la comida".


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Sep 2019)

Siento una brutalisima REPUGNANCIA por infinidad de comentarios de hijos de la grandisima puta que leo aqui. Muchos los he metido en el ignore para siempre, porque no merecen que mis ojos lean ni una sola puta letra mas de su mierda.

Da una brutal impotencia comprobar que este pais esta compuesto por MORONEGROS. Y no me refiero a los que nos invaden, sino a los hijos de la grandisima puta que tienen el mismo cerebro que los moronegros. El mismo tercermundismo genocida enquistado en lo mas hondo.

Hay que ser profundisimamente hijo de la gran puta para torturar a los animales en un matadero con aberrantes barbaridades que causan extremo sufrimiento y extrema agonia a los animales. Que una cosa es que necesitemos comer carne porque la naturaleza es asi. Y otra que hayan miseros hijos de la grandisima puta torturando y matando animales con el maximo sadismo, por aburrimiento, o peor, por diversion.

Y que encima haya puta chusma tan miserable y retrasada que ponga ejemplos de los leones. Los leones matan a los animales como lo hacen, porque es la unica forma que tienen de hacerlo y es lo que necesitan hacer para comer ellos. Pero vosotros, ENFERMOS HIJOS DE PUTA, osais compararos a los leones? Teneis la misma puta capacidad intelectual que un gato gigante de la sabana?

Pero que montaña de mierda sois joder... que montaña de mierda... que muerte mas sadica os mereceis... el mismo dolor que causais, deberiais recibirlo


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

En algún hilo he comentado que la extraña obsesión que tiene el pueblo español por los encierros y torturar a los toros, como el toro embolado con fuego, algo propio de psicópatas, tiene un origen muy ancestral. Primitivo. que es el miedo al depredador. 
Los animales que somos presa nos alertamos y nos ponemos a la defensiva a la vista del depredador , y miramos con expectación el placer de que sea otro al que se lo coma . Eso nos indica que por hoy nos hemos librado. 

Nos gusta competir y medirnos con nuestros amigos, porque instintivamente sabemos que solo tenemos que correr un poco más deprisa que ellos , así cuando un día ataque la fiera, será el otro el que va a ser devorado. 

SOMOS PRESAS, y durante decenas de miles de años vivimos con la misma tensión con la que hacemos vivir a los animales que nos comemos. 

Los toros de lidia a pesar de haber sido manipulados generación tras generación para que sean locos agresivos, cuando tienen la oportunidad de huir , huyen . Ellos solo quieren vivir como todos nosotros . Esto es de hoy, ha salido en el telediario


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2019)

Lo de los encierros y las corridas de toros, es sorprendente que todavía exista gente que le guste ir a ver la tortura de un animal y la posibilidad de que asesine a un humano. 
Ahora hay muchos entretenimientos, conciertos, internet, la tele , el cine, los gimnasios, la playa , viajes, libros, fiestas, discotecas.... pero durante siglos no había ninguna de estas cosas, y el único entretenimiento que ha tenido la población europea hasta finales del siglo XVIII , ha sido asistir a las quemas de brujas, a las quemas de herejes , a las ejecuciones públicas, a las decapitaciones con la guillotina, había peleas de gallos, de perros, de osos, de perros con toros ( los bulldogs, bullterriers..) cosas como los sanfermines o los correbous , había en Inglaterra, Bélgica, en Italia, en todas partes. Entonces hubo esta discusión que estamos teniendo ahora con 200 años de retraso, la hubo en los otros países como consecuencia de LA ILUSTRACIÓN y todo esto se prohibió. Igual que en Chile, Argentina y resto de países civilizados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2019)

La “barbarie que se esconde” tras la industria cárnica en España


----------



## angek (13 Sep 2019)

No me he leído el hilo entero, pero recuerdo un trozo de texto del libro de Utopía, escrito hace más de 500 años.

No lo encuentro literal, pero en la tierra de Utopía, el mejor lugar del mundo para vivir, según la obra, los matarifes o los cazadores debían ser esclavos.

No consentían que los ciudadanos regulares llevaran a cabo prácticas deshumanizantes que los llevarían fácilmente a la depravación:

_



"Hablando de animales, la caza la describen como algo “relegado a sus matarifes”, no practicado por hombres libres, “pues la consideran el aspecto más bajo, más vil y abyecto de la carnicería”.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Viene de aquí:
Utopía, de Tomás Moro: la felicidad en ningún lugar

Al igual que con muchos trabajos -portero de discoteca, forense, militar....- hay ciertas características personales que favorecen acometerlos con mayor soltura y cabe que una de ellas sea la crueldad.

Que vista para esos desempeños, podríamos decir que es una _virtud_, ya que permite conllevar ese tipo de actos, para otras personas, aberrantes.

A mi juicio, es la sociedad la que debe medrar para que la virtud no se convierta en vicio. Sea por la izquierda (prohibiendo o regulando) o por la derecha (descalificando o despidiendo).


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

angek dijo:


> No me he leído el hilo entero, pero recuerdo un trozo de texto del libro de Utopía, escrito hace más de 500 años.
> 
> No lo encuentro literal, pero en la tierra de Utopía, el mejor lugar del mundo para vivir, según la obra, los matarifes o los cazadores debían ser esclavos.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante tu aportación. Pero la psicopatía son puntos de vista de tolerancia sobre determinados hechos. 

Si no has visto como el niño talibán de unos 10 años decapita con un cuchillo a un prisionero atado de pies y manos ante la risa y complacencia de los mayores, es una recomendable terapia para entender quien es el ser humano. 

Yo mismo de niño ayudé en la matanza del cerdo sin percatarme de tamaña crueldad a pesar de los espantosos gritos y la sangre a chorros. Lo veía normal, pues como normal lo veían los demás. 

Por ejemplo en las guerras del pasado, hombres que hasta que fueron llamados a filas eran granjeros amables , amorosos con su mujer y sus hijos, considerado con sus vecinos y que iba a la misa y oraba a dios, de pronto le daban un arma , la orden de matar a sus semejantes y no dudaba , no dudan en cometer las mayores barbaries ¿ sois conscientes de armas como el LANZALLAMAS ? ¿ prenderías fuego a un semejante con un bidón de gasolina mientras se retuerce de dolor ?


----------



## algemeine (13 Sep 2019)

Tengo hambre, voy a abrirme un sobrecito de jamon.


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (13 Sep 2019)

Repugnante


----------



## Spinelli (13 Sep 2019)

Hasta es light comparado con los grifos de sangre en los mataderos Halal. De esos paises que tanto te gusta deglutir penes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

algemeine dijo:


> Tengo hambre, voy a abrirme un sobrecito de jamon.



son láminas del culo de un cerdo MOMIFICADAS


----------



## baifo (13 Sep 2019)

Gracias a héroes como esos podemos disfrutar de los grandiosos manjares que nos ofrece el cerdo y que ningún vegano infeliz puede disfrutar.


----------



## algemeine (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> son láminas del culo de un cerdo MOMIFICADAS



Pues bien ricas estaban, mucho mejor que las yerbitas. Ademas cuando como animales noto que el miembro se me pone mucho mas duro y evito desairar a las doncellas con las que yazgo.
Entiendo que vuestra merced es aun doncel y no a probado mujer.


----------



## algemeine (13 Sep 2019)

algemeine dijo:


> Pues bien ricas estaban, mucho mejor que las yerbitas. Ademas cuando como animales noto que el miembro se me pone mucho mas duro y evito desairar a las doncellas con las que yazgo.
> Entiendo que vuestra merced es aun doncel y no ha probado mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

algemeine dijo:


> Pues bien ricas estaban, mucho mejor que las yerbitas. Ademas cuando como animales noto que el miembro se me pone mucho mas duro y evito desairar a las doncellas con las que yazgo.
> Entiendo que vuestra merced es aun doncel y no a probado mujer.



¿ cuántos hijos tienes ? 
Pues andar dando al émbolo de una manera estéril es una estúpida forma de perder el tiempo


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
> * La gente está muy gorda.*
> Pero al margen de esta consideración, la carne no crece en los árboles. Son trozos de seres vivos e inteligentes , que sintieron sufrieron y vivieron hacinados para ser torturados salvajemente.
> Lo que hay que reclamar que en la medida de lo posible , ese terrible destino que tienen sea lo menos cruel.
> ...



*Tema mítico* : - Recordatorio diario para los NPC de la OMS: "Si quieres ESTAR SANO, haz lo CONTRARIO de lo que DIGAN la ONU y la OMS"

Igual el problema es que no comemos suficientes grasas y carnes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Recordatorio diario para los NPC de la OMS: "Si quieres ESTAR SANO, haz lo CONTRARIO de lo que DIGAN la ONU y la OMS"
> 
> Igual el problema es que no comemos suficientes grasas y carnes.



¿ comparados con ...?


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ comparados con ...?



En términos absolutos. Deberíamos alimentarnos principalmente de carnes y pescados frescos especialmente grasos, y en menor medida de vegetales frescos.
Carbohidratos y azúcares deberían ser desterrados.


----------



## Phoenix1 (13 Sep 2019)

¿Qué costaría meterles un electroshock que los deje inconscientes antes? pregunto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> En términos absolutos. Deberíamos alimentarnos de carnes y pescados frescos especialmente grasos, y en menor medida de vegetales frescos.
> Carbohidratos y azúcares deberían ser desterrados.



ya, ya... ¿ comparados con ....? cita un momento de la historia o alguna parte del planeta donde eso sea real


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya, ya... ¿ comparados con ....? cita un momento de la historia o alguna parte del planeta donde eso sea real



¿Toda la existencia de la especie humana hasta la popularización de la agricultura, hace unos 3.500 años? Por ejemplo
¿O desde siempre, y hasta ahora, en poblaciones como los esquimales, que no conocen la obesidad o la diabetes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> ¿Toda la existencia de la especie humana hasta la popularización de la agricultura, hace unos 3.500 años? Por ejemplo
> ¿O desde siempre, y hasta ahora, en poblaciones como nos esquimales, que no conocen la obesidad o la diabetes?



pero de verdad no eres consciente que hasta hace pocos años, comerse un pollo era un lujo ? 
Acaso no sabes que los incubaba la gallina, unos 8 pollitos que había que alimentar durante 8 meses ? 

acaso no sabes que las vacas además de para dar leche estaban para tirar del carro y el arado y no se concebía que se criasen de forma intensiva solo para ser comidas ? 

La enorme cantidad de carne que hay actualmente a un precio bajísimo , es la primera vez que pasa en la historia de la humanidad. 
De hecho ni había neveras para conservarla .


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero de verdad no eres consciente que hasta hace pocos años, comerse un pollo era un lujo ?
> Acaso no sabes que los incubaba la gallina, unos 8 pollitos que había que alimentar durante 8 meses ?
> 
> acaso no sabes que las vacas además de para dar leche estaban para tirar del carro y el arado y no se concebía que se criasen de forma intensiva solo para ser comidas ?
> ...



Y hasta hace poco, la esperanza de vida media eran 30 años. Sin embargo, no eran raros los nobles, obispos y reyes que sobrepasaban los 80 años de edad, incluso en tiempos del Imperio Romano, o de la Grecia clásica.
Precisamente aquellos que podían permitirse una dieta rica en grasas y carnes.
Y antes de que me hables de nobles obesos, debes saber que su presencia era testimonial hasta, curiosamente, el descubrimiento del azúcar, que fue el veneno de los nobles de la época.

Con la democratización del acceso a la carne, la esperanza de vida fue creciendo, hasta que resultó ser un problema, demasiada gente improductiva. Es necesario purgar toda esa población haciendo que la gente muera antes, y para ello, se ataca en varios frentes.

Por un lado, se encarece progresivamente el coste de la carne a través de regulaciones, mientras desciende el poder adquisitivo del grueso de la población.
Al mismo tiempo, se crea una ideología enfermiza y antinatural como el animalismo, para hacer creer a los borregos que están dejando de comer carne por voluntad propia, y no por imposición.
Además, se dice que la obesidad, el cancer y la diabetes son fruto del consumo de carne, cuando en realidad es todo lo contrario, y la causa son los carbohidratos, y en especial, la absurda cantidad de azúcar que contienen buena parte de los alimentos que puedes comprar en un supermercado.
Y finalmente, a través de la nueva religión del calientacuento global, se da legitimidad a todo lo anterior, porque la comer carne destruye el clima del planeta.


Los veganos son los tontos útiles de todo esto, aunque en el pecado llevan la penitencia, a mayor gloria del Darwinismo. Me sentaría a contemplar su autodestrucción si no fuese porque con sus gilipolleces provocan un encarecimiento de la carne, limitando el acceso a la misma para la gente normal, que al final se verá obligada a comer cucarachas.


A modo de apunte: Desde hace siglos la carne se conserva sin necesidad de neveras (que existían como concepto, las llamadas fresqueras), a través del ahumado, el secado, el curado, la conservación en aceite o el salazón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Y hasta hace poco, la esperanza de vida media eran 30 años. Sin embargo, no eran raros los nobles, obispos y reyes que sobrepasaban los 80 años de edad, incluso en tiempos del Imperio Romano, o de la Grecia clásica.
> Precisamente aquellos que podían permitirse una dieta rica en grasas y carnes.
> Y antes de que me hables de nobles obesos, debes saber que su presencia era testimonial hasta, curiosamente, el descubrimiento del azúcar, que fue el veneno de los nobles de la época.
> 
> ...



dices tonterías que no tienen ningún sentido.

La esperanza de vida de una jirafa es la misma ahora que hace decenas de miles de años, igual que los elefantes, los conejos, los chimpancés, los gorilas , los humanos....

lo que tu confundes, es que mucha más gente moría sin llegar a viejos, por el hacinamiento, las epidemias, la suciedad, las guerras, la violencia propia del ser humano.
que a los pollos de granja se les mate a los 3 meses , su esperanza de vida sigue siendo 15 años. 

Ancianos sigue habiendo en las tribus actuales que no han cambiado absolutamente nada desde hace miles y miles de años . y siguen comiendo lo mismo. Ahí no verás ningún gordo, ni verás que comen carne . 

El gorila es absolutamente vegetariano. a pesar de sus colmillos. El chimpacé en algunas ocasiones , raras, puede comer carne.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dices tonterías que no tienen ningún sentido.
> 
> La esperanza de vida de una jirafa es la misma ahora que hace decenas de miles de años, igual que los elefantes, los conejos, los chimpancés, los gorilas , los humanos....
> 
> ...



Simplemente te voy a dar un pista y dejarte reflexionar sobre tu respuesta.
Pista: Ni somos una jirafa, ni un gorila, ni somos herbívoros. La mayoría de esas tribus son de cazadores recolectores, y no, no cazan lechugas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Simplemente te voy a dar un pista y dejarte reflexionar sobre tu respuesta.
> Pista: Ni somos una jirafa, ni un gorila, ni somos herbívoros. La mayoría de esas tribus son de cazadores recolectores, y no, no cazan lechugas.



dices tonterías que no tienen ningún sentido.


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dices tonterías que no tienen ningún sentido.



Quizá eso se lo parezca a un lobotomizado, pero mis mensajes no son para tí, que obviamente eres un caso perdido, son para cualquiera que los lea y mantenga un mínimo de criterio e individualidad, y sea capaz de ver más allá del pensamiento de la mente colmena políticamente correcta y cualquier relato oficial.

A tí no te deseo ningún mal, pues ya cargas con bastantes desgracias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Quizá eso se lo parezca a un lobotomizado, pero mis mensajes no son para tí, que obviamente eres un caso perdido, son para cualquiera que los lea y mantenga un mínimo de criterio e individualidad, y sea capaz de ver más allá del pensamiento de la mente colmena políticamente correcta y cualquier relato oficial.
> 
> A tí no te deseo ningún mal, pues ya cargas con bastantes desgracias.



Vives en un mundo de fantasía que te has convencido que es el mundo real. 
No eres consciente de que vivimos en una distopía puntual . 

Si crees que de los 7.800 millones de habitantes se comen un pollo al día ...

¿ te has parado a pensar cuantos pollos son al año 365x 7.800.000.000 = CASI TRES BILLONES DE POLLOS 2.847.000.000.000

Multiplica eso por 10 años si tienes calculadora


----------



## MaGiVer (13 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Vives en un mundo de fantasía que te has convencido que es el mundo real.
> No eres consciente de que vivimos en una distopía puntual .
> 
> Si crees que de los 7.800 millones de habitantes se comen un pollo al día ...
> ...



La cuestión es, ¿crees que me importan cuantos putos pollos, cerdos, corderos, conejos o vacas se comen en el mundo? ¿Debería importarme, más allá de asegurarme de que la industria pueda seguir proporcionando carne fresca asequible a la población?


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 Sep 2019)

Ninguno de los dos tiene razón, porque los dos intentáis llevarla al extremo:
Ataraxio no tiene razón porque cada vez se desliza más hacia el veganismo.
MaGiVer no tiene razón porque es bastante obvio que la industria cárnica (y la agroalimentaria en general) es un escándalo.

La realidad es que los humanos sí comen carne y la necesitan para estar fuertes y sanos (no todos los días, o todos los días pero en poca cantidad, digamos 50 gr, y sobre todo los hombres, no así las mujeres)...

La realidad es que si la gente tuviera que matar con sus manos, o siquiera presenciar la muerte del animal que se van a comer, el consumo de carne descendería, no ya por asco o pena, sino por imposibilidad material...

La realidad es que la industria cárnica da un trato al animal peor del que se le da si es criado en pequeñas granjas, al aire libre, y luego sacrificado con métodos tradicionales manuales.

Esas realidades ponen de manifiesto que el DEBATE que tenéis, el que tenemos, el que tiene todo el mundo, en este asunto y en la mayoría de asuntos, son FALSOS DEBATES, polarizados debates, con los que dividir y enfrentar a la población.

Esa es la realidad...

La realidad es que todas esas consignas, mantras polarizadores y falsos debates son creados para el quasi exclusivo consumo de los urbanitas bienestarizados.

Y de ahí surge otra REALIDAD... que todos los bienestarizados, los unos y los otros, mientras mantienen estos debates estériles, están siendo sustituidos por inmigración, la cual no pierde ni un segundo de su vida con estos asuntos... Y esto es así porque los urbanitas bienestarizados creen tener muuuuucha información, creen estar muuuy bien informados, y muy reflexionados (la realidad = cero reflexión, o reflexión sesgada, sectaria).


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Sep 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La realidad es que todas esas consignas, mantras polarizadores y falsos debates son creados para el quasi exclusivo consumo de los urbanitas bienestarizados.
> 
> Y de ahí surge otra REALIDAD... que todos los bienestarizados, los unos y los otros, mientras mantienen estos debates estériles, están siendo sustituidos por inmigración, la cual no pierde ni un segundo de su vida con estos asuntos... Y esto es así porque los urbanitas bienestarizados creen tener muuuuucha información, creen estar muuuy bien informados, y muy reflexionados (la realidad = cero reflexión, o reflexión sesgada, sectaria).




Como siempre , muy acertado en tus conclusiones


----------



## superloki (18 Sep 2019)

Otro "caso aislado" de lo que hacen hijos de la gran puta en mataderos cuando creen que no les ve nadie. No tenemos ni la más mínima idea de lo que hacen verdaderos psicópatas en estos centros de tortura y muerte. Muchos dirán que son solamente animales y es como se tratan en esos sitios. Sin embargo, me imagino como reaccionarían si fuera una cadena humana y fueran ellos los que estuvieran en la cola para pasar por el cuchillo. Si fueran lavadoras me darían igual, pero es que esos animales sienten lo mismo que nosotros. Miedo, dolor y terror sin una jodida salida o lugar para escapar. No creo que fuera muy divertido si nos hicieran pasar por la experiencia.

Las imágenes las ha conseguido la organización Equivale, y han dejado claro que "_*No pedimos a la gente que deje de comer carne, sino que en los mataderos se controlen estos aspectos*_". Dejo esto claro porque no tiene nada que ver con omnívoros. veganos o vegetarianos. Se trata de maltrato animal puro y duro, lo cual no debe ser permitido en ninguna forma. 

"_Corderos paralizados, tal vez por el miedo, tal vez por enfermedad, son golpeados y arrojados sin miramientos a la línea de matanza. *Otros son degollados sin aturdimiento previo en una cadena en el que reinan las prisas por encima de cualquier consideración*_"



Denuncian con un estremecedor vídeo el maltrato animal y la insalubridad en un matadero de Madrid


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Sep 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Otro "caso aislado" de lo que hacen hijos de la gran puta en mataderos cuando creen que no les ve nadie. No tenemos ni la más mínima idea de lo que hacen verdaderos psicópatas en este centros de tortura y muerte. Muchos dirán que son solamente animales y es como se tratan en esos sitios. Sin embargo, me imagino como reaccionarían si fuera una cadena humana y fueran ellos los que estuvieran en la cola para pasar por el cuchillo. Si fueran lavadoras me darían igual, pero es que esos animales sienten lo mismo que nosotros. Miedo, dolor y terror sin una jodida salida o lugar para escapar. No creo que fuera muy divertido si nos hicieran pasar por la experiencia.
> 
> Las imágenes las ha conseguido la organización Equivale, y han dejado claro que "_*No pedimos a la gente que deje de comer carne, sino que en los mataderos se controlen estos aspectos*_". Dejo esto claro porque no tiene nada que ver con omnívoros. veganos o vegetarianos. Se trata de maltrato animal puro y duro, lo cual no debe ser permitido en ninguna forma.
> 
> ...



Yo sería capaz de matarlos a ellos, en serio ametrallados tiro a la tibia y peroné, que no se puedan mover y cortarlos a trozos poco a poco, para acabar desangrados degollados, sería un auténtico disfrute creo que orgasmearía , que lujo de ver tanto bastardo derroido, son terroristas asesinos demonios en un cuerpo, soy amante de los animales y defensora de los mismos y la naturaleza, y esto me supera totalmente a @SenPuntos sería capaz de darle caza como el presume de haberlo hecho con jabalíes sin compasión y a toda su troupe...


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2019)

*Una madre desesperada persigue a su ternero cuando se lo quieren llevar al matadero*


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

Un mono devora a unos patos en un zoo ante unos visitantes consternados


----------



## CobraSensei (26 Sep 2019)

Terribles imagenes que seguro han tenido su castigo.
estas cosas no pasarian si las multas fueran impagables y hacerlo asi supusiera 60 años de carcel no revisables...

pena mil, pero no podemos vivir solo de comer broccoli

no deberian no se.. pistola de clavos antes o algo asi?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Sep 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> Terribles imagenes que seguro han tenido su castigo.
> estas cosas no pasarian si las multas fueran impagables y hacerlo asi supusiera 60 años de carcel no revisables...
> 
> pena mil, pero no podemos vivir solo de comer broccoli
> ...



Lo unico con lo que no padecerian es con anestesia y euthanasia, todo el resto es dolor y sufrimiento


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> Terribles imagenes que seguro han tenido su castigo.
> estas cosas no pasarian si las multas fueran impagables y hacerlo asi supusiera 60 años de carcel no revisables...
> 
> pena mil, pero no podemos vivir solo de comer broccoli
> ...



200 millones de cerdos, están siendo enterrados vivos en CHINA por la peste porcina 
no quieren perder el tiempo en sacrificarlos uno a uno 

hay imágenes tan terribles y absolutamente inconcebibles que ni me atrevo a ponerlas aquí 

La epidemia de peste porcina se expande en China y dispara la cotización global del cerdo


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Sep 2019)

sabía que eras un tipo equilibrado


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 Sep 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Hay que prohibir el cerdo verdad



El hala de los moromierdas son degüelles con amor..


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Sep 2019)

.... y es que son cosas que comen y cagan y dan trompicones sin ton ni son .


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2019)

No vean el vídeo. Son imágenes duras. Pero es necesario saber que existen estas cosas en una sociedad que se rasga las vestiduras porque haya un delfín en un delfinario .

las granjas lecheras, incluso las granjas pequeñas y de familia, tienen que rutinariamente embarazar a las vacas para que la leche siga fluyendo. Una vez que nacen los bebés, se los sacan a sus madres para que no tomen la leche (que la granja está interesada en vender).

¿Pero por qué están matando bebés?

Poco después de separar a los bebés de sus madres, los matan. Dado que los terneros machos no pueden dar leche y crecen a ser relativamente muy delgados (porque son de una raza utilizada para leche y no para carne), no es rentable mantenerlos vivos por mucho tiempo.


Terneros bebés apuñalados uno a frente a otro - Para "carne humanitaria"


----------



## Gominolo astuto (14 Oct 2019)

No he visto todos los mataderos de cerdos del mundo. Pero si he visto mataderos de cerdos en España en el que el cerdo es sedado con CO2 y no sufre en el degollamiento; me parece la opción mas razonable.


----------



## needmoney (14 Oct 2019)

autoconvencerte de que no comes todo el estres de cortisol por las nubes y otras movidas chungas de los animales torturados


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Oct 2019)

Debes cambiar de dieta. Debes comer alimentos duros , no cosas blancas y blandengues.
Como primate que eres por lo tanto vegetariano, debes masticar. LOS CARNÍVOROS NO MASTICAN , DESPEDAZAN Y DEGLUTEN .

Debes comer zanahorias crudas, pan tostado y crujiente, palomitas, pipas, lechuga en hojas grandes que te obligue a estar un rato masticando..... y también chicles .
COMER, no es como echar gasolina a la moto , que es lo que tu haces.
COMER , es un acto emocional que se hace en grupo. durante decenas de miles de años , el acto fisiológico de comer era más importante que follar, puesto que la búsqueda de los escasos recursos ocupaban todo el tiempo . Una raíz, una semilla ( el trigo , arroz, maíz, mijo ... son semillas de hierbas ) una fruta que había que subir a un árbol y eran muy escasas. algo de carroña ( jamón ) muy de tarde en tarde ... y antes de comértelo tú tenías que asegurarte de que tus esposas y tus hijos tuviesen suficiente.
Eres vegetariano por que al beber sorbes como las ovejas, no lames como los perros.
Eres vegetariano porque tus mejillas son para contener un bolo alimenticio difícil de masticar.
Eres vegetariano porque tus dientes son exactamente igual que los de un chimpancé y tu mandíbula se mueve de forma lateral, como los toros, no como los cocodrilos o los leones.
Eres vegetariano porque las armas para cazar son una innovación tecnológica muy reciente, y no tienes ni garras, ni colmillos , ni potencia para atrapar animales.
Eres vegetariano porque de los 7.800 millones de humanos que habitan el planeta , la gran mayoría no prueba la carne en su vida y ahí están . 
El canibalismo fue una normalidad en muchas culturas , como lo es en la nuestra el aborto. Además era una forma práctica de reducir excedentes de población. Lo veían como nosotros los accidentes de tráfico. Algo inevitable pero que siempre le pasaba a otro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Oct 2019)

Caidoenlalucha dijo:


> Pero ¿tú te lees?



¿ cuál es tu disonancia cognitiva ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2019)

Lo que ingerimos son simplemente materia química que forman después nuestro propio cuerpo.
GLÚCIDOS, PRÓTIDOS Y LÍPIDOS es lo que comemos, los animales existen para vivir su vida. son carne , huesos y sangre como nosotros los humanos.

El equilibrio en los ecosistemas es precisamente por la muerte que los depredadores ejercen en los herbívoros sino, se comerían todas las plantas, pero *COMER CARNE, es quitar la vida a otro ser , para despedazarlo a trozos con los dientes y desintegrar sus restos en nuestro interior para incorporarlos a nuestro cuerpo.*

Obtenemos nuestra energía robando la vida de otros seres porque descendemos de las bacterias que se comen unas a otras. Nuestro cuerpo es un ecosistema de bacterias . Nosotros fuimos una bacteria antes de fundirnos con el óvulo .

Es imposible valorar de una forma ética el hecho de comer porque nos reduce al más primitivo instinto animal.
No hay forma de suavizar lo que es un hecho dramático y macabro para mentes simplonas.

Yo a los 10 años ya ayudaba a matar los cerdos en la granja de mi abuelo, aguantaba las patas mientras se retorcían de dolor con unos alaridos que se oían a kilómetros y un enorme cuchillo entraba por su garganta saliendo la sangre a borbotones. a veces, como era un niño , me tocaba dar vueltas a la sangre que caía en un cubo con sal, para evitar que se coagulase . Luego se limpiaban las tripas, llenas de mierda, mi abuela hacía morcillas con la sangre, pan y azúcar, las metía en las tripas y los niños nos las comíamos tan felices.
también el morro y las orejas del cerdo, incluso el cerebro. He presenciado la muerte de cientos de animales de formas más o menos dramáticas .
Unos para ser comidos, y otros mascotas que habían tenido algún accidente, otros penosas enfermedades y en algunos casos eutanasias.

Yo no soy un urbanita que cree que la carne aparece en una bandeja de poliespán. Conozco su recorrido .

El descuartizamiento de un animal, sean cerdos, ovejas, terneros, conejos, es una autopsia. Me fascinaba ver todos los órganos tan colocados , la bolsita verde de hiel ( la vesícula biliar ) en el hígado, y que nadie me sabía explicar para qué era.
Evidentemente todo lo demás era para comer, excepto esa bolsita verde que no la comían ni los perros.

El corazón , exactamente igual que el de los humanos, todavía humeante, mi abuelo me lo colocó en mis manos y me dijo , " fíjate que bien afiné el corte a la primera " y allí se veía un tajo que redujo en unos minutos el sufrimiento del cerdo.

La vejiga, todavía se reserva en algunos pueblos para hacer unos globos tradicionales para disfraces de carnaval.

Pero si no , se usaba para hacer chorizos. Siempre estaba llena de orina, como no podría ser de otra forma. Los genitales del cerdo se separan diferente a los de la cerda, con cuidado para que no se manche la carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2019)

El médico que asegura que el origen de toda adicción es un trauma

Así que mi mantra sobre la adicción no es "¿por qué la adicción?" sino "*¿por qué el dolor?*".
Cuando miras a poblaciones de adictos, lo que encuentras es que entre más adversidad durante la infancia, mayor el riesgo exponencial de adicción.
La adicción está siempre arraigada en el trauma y en la adversidad infantil, lo que no significa que todas las personas traumatizadas se volverán adictas, pero *sí significa que cada adicto estuvo traumatizado*.
El tratamiento de adicción requiere mucha compasión, mucha ayuda, mucho entendimiento, y no consecuencias severas, medidas punitivas u ostracismo.
Pensarías que con el absoluto fracaso de la mayoría de las modalidades de tratamiento ya deberíamos haber despertado y preguntarnos a nosotros mismos: "¿realmente entendemos el trastorno?".
Pero eso no ocurre a menudo en el mundo médico.
No estamos mirando su naturaleza real como* una respuesta al sufrimiento humano.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2019)

claro. Se forman esas visiones delirantes en tu mente, por la droga que te has tomado. 
No sé hasta que punto es reversible, pero lo que está claro son las causa. 
La marihuana , el hachís , se toman a broma como si fuese un pasatiempos divertido y altera por completo la química cerebral. 
La mente es algo muy delicado que hay que cuidar. incluso sin sustancias que la dañen una persona puede volverse loca, en un ataque de celos por ejemplo o por la muerte de un ser querido. Imagínate cuando estropeas los receptores con droga
Cannabis y esquizofrenia: ¿factor de riesgo o alternativa terapéutica? | Fundación CANNA: Investigación y análisis de Cannabis
Identifican por primera vez el vínculo entre el cannabis y la esquizofrenia


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Nov 2019)

La marihuana 'te quema el cerebro', y causa psicosis


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2019)

¿ de verdad que alguien se imagina al humano del futuro comiendo un filete poco hecho ?


----------



## t_chip (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No vean el vídeo. Son imágenes duras. Pero es necesario saber que existen estas cosas en una sociedad que se rasga las vestiduras porque haya un delfín en un delfinario .
> 
> las granjas lecheras, incluso las granjas pequeñas y de familia, tienen que rutinariamente embarazar a las vacas para que la leche siga fluyendo. Una vez que nacen los bebés, se los sacan a sus madres para que no tomen la leche (que la granja está interesada en vender).
> 
> ...



Llamar bebé a un ternero es, aparte de una redundancia absurda, propio de gilipollas que pretenden que nos volvamos igual de gilipollas que ellos.

Hay que comer y necesito carne, y, mucho más importante aún, ME APETECE CARNE.

Dado que nos hemos reproducido como cucarachas hasta ser 7500 millones y subiendo, hay que proceder de manera industrial para que haya comida para todos.

!Cuanto daño ha hecho Bambi a las mentes debiles!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Debes cambiar de dieta. Debes comer alimentos duros , no cosas blancas y blandengues.
> Como primate que eres por lo tanto vegetariano, debes masticar. LOS CARNÍVOROS NO MASTICAN , DESPEDAZAN Y DEGLUTEN .
> 
> Debes comer zanahorias crudas, pan tostado y crujiente, palomitas, pipas, lechuga en hojas grandes que te obligue a estar un rato masticando..... y también chicles .
> ...



Para leer mayor sarta de mentiras hay que leerse "el capital"
Los primates no son vegetarianos.

Sin comer carne te mueres.

Tenemos colmillos, por tanto estamos configurados para comer carne.

Tenemos potencia de sobra para cazar y matar animales gigantescos, igual que los lobos o los leones, que cazan en manada.
Y yendo solos podemos cazar infinidad de animales no tan grandes, pero incluso así, más grandes que nosotros.

Tú y todos los animalistas sois enfermos mentales, pero quiero que sigáis vuestros propios consejos, para que palmeis y dejéis de dar por el culo. 

Pero no lo haceis 


Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (4 Dic 2019)

Yo he dejado la res, o solo como lo minimo. Me siento menos mal con el pollo o pescado, aun que igualmente sufren pero "racionalizo" ese sentimiento de culpa mucho mas facil por que son bichos pequeños. Una vaca es un mamifero con una inteligencia similar al de un perro.

No puedo decir que estoy de acuerdo con los vegetarianos, por que para cultivar todas las hortalizas, patatas y demas cultivos se matan millones y millones de animales, pero sigue existiendo ese remordimiento cada vez que pienso en como se trata a esos animales en esa industria

Ojala en un futuro proximo se invente la carne artificial o se pase a sustraer la proteina de los insectos


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> Para leer mayor sarta de mentiras hay que leerse "el capital"
> Los primates no son vegetarianos.
> 
> Sin comer carne te mueres.
> ...



si tu tienes mejillas para retener el bolo alimenticio, si tu mandíbula se mueve de forma lateral para masticar y triturar los vegetales.
Si bebes como una oveja , un caballo o cualquier otro herbívoro sorbiendo con los labios y no lamiendo como los perros
Si tus ojos son receptivos a los colores de las frutas maduras y te parecen sabrosas 
Si te gusta el olor a pan y de niño comías pipas y palomitas
Si tu intestino es el doble de largo que los carnívoros para digerir los vegetales 

pues eres vegetariano. Como el 90 por ciento de la humanidad actualmente y casi el 100% de nuestros antepasados. 

Si tu piensas que siempre hubo neveras y granjas intensivas es que vives en la inopia


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> Llamar bebé a un ternero es, aparte de una redundancia absurda, propio de gilipollas que pretenden que nos volvamos igual de gilipollas que ellos.
> 
> Hay que comer y necesito carne, y, mucho más importante aún, ME APETECE CARNE.
> 
> ...



Si miras tus pies y eres consciente de que son manos para andar por las ramas y no pezuñas ni garras para correr.

Si te miras al espejo y ves la cara de un mono, es que eres un mono.


----------



## miau2020 (4 Dic 2019)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Dejaremos de comer hormonas y sustancias que hayan puesto a los animales y comeremos las hormonas y sustancias que nos pongan las clases dirigentes para tenernos tranquilos, adoctrinados y calmados.



puede que esa carne artificial tambien use hormonas para crecer mas deprisa, las cuales podrian ser cancerigenas a medio/largo plazo


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

miau2020 dijo:


> puede que esa carne artificial tambien use hormonas para crecer mas deprisa, las cuales podrian ser cancerigenas a medio/largo plazo



la carne siempre es cancerígena en cualquiera de sus formas. 
Sobre todo si se consume habitualmente. 
Si es arrastrada por vegetales durante la digestión , no permanece tanto tiempo en el larguísimo tracto intestinal de los humanos , diseñado para digerir vegetales. 

Si sólo se come carne, comenzará su putrefacción dentro del cuerpo y eso es cancerígeno.


----------



## miau2020 (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la carne siempre es cancerígena en cualquiera de sus formas.
> Sobre todo si se consume habitualmente.
> Si es arrastrada por vegetales durante la digestión , no permanece tanto tiempo en el larguísimo tracto intestinal de los humanos , diseñado para digerir vegetales.
> 
> Si sólo se come carne, comenzará su putrefacción dentro del cuerpo y eso es cancerígeno.



nadie come solo carne


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

miau2020 dijo:


> nadie come solo carne



Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada

Las carnes a la brasa aumentan el riesgo de muerte

Vinculan consumo de carne a la parrilla con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad entre supervivientes de cáncer de mama


----------



## Columbiner (4 Dic 2019)

Cada vez me caes mejor.


----------



## miau2020 (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada
> 
> Las carnes a la brasa aumentan el riesgo de muerte
> 
> Vinculan consumo de carne a la parrilla con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad entre supervivientes de cáncer de mama



tambien son cancerigenos los pesticidas que se usan en agricultura, que comemos junto con los vegetales


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

miau2020 dijo:


> tambien son cancerigenos los pesticidas que se usan en agricultura, que comemos junto con los vegetales



no creas. además no hay animales hacinados sufriendo cada minuto de su deplorable vida.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Dic 2019)

El que no quiera cerdo

pa mi


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Carcinogenicidad del consumo de carne roja y de la carne procesada
> 
> Las carnes a la brasa aumentan el riesgo de muerte
> 
> Vinculan consumo de carne a la parrilla con un mayor riesgo de mortalidad entre supervivientes de cáncer de mama


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2019)

Es imposible valorar de una forma ética lo que es la vida y la muerte en los ecosistemas. 
La confusión que suelen tener los que se encogen de hombros ante el terrible trato a los animales en cautividad y los mataderos justificando que los depredadores también matan les puedo sacar de dudas de la diferencia. 

Los ecosistemas son un equilibrio perfecto entre vegetales, herbívoros y depredadores . 
Si en una hipotética isla hubiese sólo herbívoros , llegaría un día que se reproducirían tanto que se comerían todas las plantas y quedaría la isla desierta, es decir una extinción total. 

Siempre se llega al equilibrio. En caso de sobrepoblación para eso está el regulador implacable de la naturaleza que son las epidemias. 
Diezman a la población, sobreviven los que tienen resistencia al virus y lo transmiten a sus hijos y vuelta a equilibrarse. 

Es muy interesante la ´convergencia evolutiva, acaba transformando siempre a los depredadores en animales parecidos aunque tengan orígenes genéticos muy diferentes , caso del tiburón y el delfín, la fosa o el tilacino o tigre de Tasmania, un marsupial como el canguro. 

El extinto tigre de Tasmania era un canguro con piel de lobo
por cierto la cabeza del canguro es igual que la del ciervo porque comen lo mismo. 


Todos los animales somos máquinas de sobrevivir : de perseguir o de huir. 

los ojos laterales del conejo indica que es una presa
los ojos frontales del zorro indica que es el perseguidor. 

La fosa, el depredador más extraño de Madagascar — Mis animales

En cualquier caso y esta es la cuestión : 

LOS ANIMALES HASTA QUE LES LLEGA LA HORA, VIVEN LIBRES Y FELICES BAJO EL SOL, BUSCANDO COMIDA, RETANDO A SUS RIVALES, CORRIENDO , AMANDO A SU PAREJA , CUIDANDO A SUS CRÍAS ....* VIVEN !!!! *Y TIENEN CONTROL SOBRE SU ENTORNO. NO ESTÁN SOMETIDOS Y HUMILLADOS CADA UNO DE LOS DÍAS DE SU VIDA, MALDICIENDO LA VIDA QUE LES HA TOCADO VIVIR. 

FIN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

mamíferos, reptiles, aves y anfibios, somos el mismo animal.
Descendemos de los peces como tú deberías saber.
Somos ecosistemas para proteger el genoma y traspasarlo a la siguiente generación.
La reproducción es dar la oportunidad a nuevas réplicas de adaptarse a ecosistemas cambiantes.
La muerte es quien decide. Es obsolescencia programada.
Somos máquinas de sobrevivir, Ser perseguidor o presa determina la fisionomía de los animales.
Los humanos somos chimpancés en estado infantil, neotenia. como los axolotes.
Los bebés humanos nacen siendo fetos, se llama exterogestación, pues de nacer cuando toca el enorme tamaño del cerebro haría imposible el parto.
Somos una especie de marsupiales en los que el bebé no debe separarse de la teta de su madre durante lo menos 5 meses ,
Por eso el chupete, por eso se calman al mecerlos porque deben estar pegados 24 horas a su madre.
Abandonar a los bebés humanos en orfanatos llamados guarderías causa trastornos graves en la impronta y la pérdida de identidad e instinto maternal . Lo que probablemente sufras tú si no tienes hijos.
Todas las hembras tienen clítoris, las elefantas, las yeguas, las lobas, las leonas , las gorilas , las humanas al evolucionar en vertical , su vagina se desplazó hacia adelante elevando el clítoris a un lugar que no le corresponde.
El pene en los humanos es un émbolo para extraer el semen del anterior y el coito es un mecanismo fisiológico como masticar la comida, consiste en eso. Las hembras humanas sólo ovulaban una vez cada 3 años, el resto del tiempo estaban embarazadas o lactando a un bebé por lo tanto , al igual que cualquier otra hembra, la lactancia inhibe la ovulación.
Los humanos forman grupos familiares como los gorilas , un macho y 4 hembras, las relaciones se basan en la confianza y el apoyo mutuo no en la exclusividad sexual. Por lo tanto las humanas tienen una naturaleza promiscua sobre todo en ese momento puntual de ovulación cada 3 años.
Vivimos en un zoo humano y esa es la razón de tanto desequilibrio mental. Nuestra química cerebral nos castiga o recompensa si seguimos el comportamiento programado como especie.


----------



## Jarra&Pedal (16 Dic 2019)

Son belgas.. Qué esperas.


----------



## CUATERBAC (16 Dic 2019)

Me pregunto, en serio, por que hay gentuza tan hija de las mil putas. Y no hablo solo por quienes hayan cometido ese crimen. Sino por todos aquellos que no legislan de una PUTA VEZ para que las granjas tengan todas corrales en los que los animales salgan obligatoriamente todos los dias a que les de el aire y la luz, y que los sacrificios sean todos de forma 100% indolora. y que hayan inspecciones continuas y masivas para certificar que se cumple


----------



## Palpatine (16 Dic 2019)

Voy a seguir comiendo carne igual GILIPOLLAS


----------



## Maledicencia (16 Dic 2019)

omin0na dijo:


>



¡Qué crueldad! ¡Malditos leones!


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> ¡Qué crueldad! ¡Malditos leones!



Pero es que es así. aunque tu te compres los pollos pelados y los trozos de cerdos en bandejas de poliespán , han vivido hacinados entre sus excrementos , transportados con un enorme estrés y asesinados de una forma muy cruel, y lo han hecho para tí, en tu nombre.


----------



## t_chip (16 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero es que es así. aunque tu te compres los pollos pelados y los trozos de cerdos en bandejas de poliespán , han vivido hacinados entre sus excrementos , transportados con un enorme estrés y asesinados de una forma muy cruel, y lo han hecho para tí, en tu nombre.



De lo cual me enorgullezco en extremo.

Mi vida vale más que la de ellos, me los como, lo disfruto, presumo de ello y los cago sin el menor remordimiento.

Es la vida. Solo los tontos no lo entienden.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



¿Sin embargo de éstos asesinatos más crueles aún no dices nada? Qué curioso, tú...

*Un aborto por cada 4 niños que nacen en España*


----------



## superloki (16 Dic 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> ¡Qué crueldad! ¡Malditos leones!



Nadie dice que la naturaleza sea cruel y que esas cosas pasen continuamente. Todo el mundo (o por lo menos la mayoría debería saberlo) que esas cosas siempre han pasado y seguirán pasando. De pequeño vi un documental donde unas hienas se comen vivo a un bebé elefante que se había quedado pillado en una charca pantanosa. No hace falta decir lo que tardaron en matar a un animal de ese tamaño. Pues esa es la realidad de como es el mundo. ¿Quién puede negar algo así? Ahora bien, ¿debería el ser humano hacer cosas parecidas solo porque el mundo es "_así de duro y crue_l"?

Para bien o para mal tenemos cosas que los animales no tienen, empezando por la inteligencia que nos proporciona ciertas virtudes. De las muchas cosas que nos diferencian de los animales, está la empatía. Por lo general la gente rechaza causar sufrimiento a otra persona o ser vivo. Hablo de personas normales, y no con psicopatías o sádicos enfermizos. Imaginaros que cualquier de los videos que se han puesto antes, fueran personas comiéndose a una presa viva. ¿Cual sería la reacción de casi todo el mundo? Si lo pueden hacer los animales ¿porque no lo podemos hacer nosotros si somos la raza superior? Podemos hacer lo que nos de la gana ¿verdad? La realidad es que muy pocos lo verían con buenos ojos. 

Los animales de los videos anteriores y del documental que vi del bebé elefante, no cuestionan el sufrimiento del animal. No PIENSAN en que están haciendo algo malo o cruel. No tienen esa moralidad, ética o empatía para decir "_voy a matar al bicho primero antes de comérmelo para que no sufra.._." Sin embargo, nosotros si lo podemos hacer porque tenemos un cerebro que nos lo plantea de forma automática. Con todo esto quiero decir, que tenemos LA CAPACIDAD de elegir si esos animales que están en granjas y mataderos van a sufrir o no. Yo no voy a decir a la gente que no coma carne porque no servirá de nada, pero si que sea consecuente con lo que está comiendo. La gente no piensa en como murió el animal cuando se está comiendo un chuletón. Sin embargo, si hubiera visto como vivió y murió (en caso de haber sufrido), ni probaría ese chuletón. Es lo que nos diferencia de los animales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Sin embargo de éstos asesinatos más crueles aún no dices nada? Qué curioso, tú...
> 
> *Un aborto por cada 4 niños que nacen en España*



Claro que lo digo, constantemente y en muchos hilos.
El concepto del aborto es algo aberrante . Un asesinato sin paliativos por el que deberían condenar a la cárcel , primero a Zapatero, luego a los médicos que lo ejecutan, y después a las madres que son unas ignorantes inconscientes de la envergadura de su crimen.


----------



## CUATERBAC (16 Dic 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Sin embargo de éstos asesinatos más crueles aún no dices nada? Qué curioso, tú...
> 
> *Un aborto por cada 4 niños que nacen en España*



Tu que cojones sabes de lo que dice o de lo que no dice? Por que cojones vienes aqui a intoxicar y a meter por medio mierdas que no tienen nada que ver? Por qeu no te vas a tomar por el culo asesino torturador hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> De lo cual me enorgullezco en extremo.
> 
> Mi vida vale más que la de ellos, me los como, lo disfruto, presumo de ello y los cago sin el menor remordimiento.
> 
> ...



Lo entenderías mejor si otros te comiesen a tí.


----------



## t_chip (16 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo entenderías mejor si otros te comiesen a tí.



Cuando me ocurra me preocuparé.

De momento necesito comer carne y ellos la tienen.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## liborio (16 Dic 2019)

*.
Vaya... Vaya... Un ecologista camuflado de matarife que mata, aposta y mal, los cerdos para grabar con cámara oculta como reaccionan...
¡Qué cabrón. Y encima hace que los cerdos caigan en el rio de sangre que sirve para hacer morcillas...!
Lo peor y más criminal es que estos ecologistas, para hacer publicidad, escandalizar a las personas credulas y recibir subvenciones como ONG's, son capaces de hacer que los cerdos vivos entren en el contenedores de agua hirviendo, los cuales se usan una vez el cerdo está muerto...*

Otras cosa es que me trae a la memoria chistes y cosas de criminales, asesinos en serie, asesinos canibales y cerdos, etc.
Imaginaros que uno no quiere entrar voluntariamente en su celda... --¿Que haríais? -¿Los echaríais a la puta calle? -¿Hablaríais cara a cara con estos tipos tan majos?, - ¿Pagaríais a una prostituta/gigolo para que se calmen?...
*Ah... Y si se escapan de la cárcel... ¿Que haríais? En las guerras, si se escapan los prisioneros del redil... ¿Qué se hace? 
¿Los buscamos, los cazamos y los ponemos en su sitio o les dejamos hacer lo que quieran, los olvidamos, los perdonamos, no hacemos nada y nos quedamos sin trabajo, y en el futuro parados?*

*¿Alguna idea de estos cachorrillos lavacerebros y descerebrados ecologistas de sillón? *

================================================

*Las matanzas y sus fechas. *

Existen unos refranes que nos sitúan en las fechas en que solían hacerse las matanzas caseras en la comarca:
*- A cada res le llega su San Andrés,
- A cada gorrina le llega Santa Catalina,*
_*- Por San Andrés mata tu res,
- Para San Andrés mata tu res, chica, grande o como esté,*_
*- Por Santa Catalina mata tu gorrina. *
- ...
Efectivamente. Es el mes de noviembre, cuando comienzan las grandes y duras escarchas, la fecha inicial en las familias para hacer los sacrificios de las reses que habían criado en sus zahurdas o habían comprado fechas antes para sacrificarlas.
Esta temporada de las matanzas domiciliarias se prolongaba durante los meses de diciembre y enero, siempre que le acompañaran las temperaturas secas y frías.

*La matanza del cerdo.*
Para presenciar en primera persona toda la liturgia que rodea a "la matanza del cerdo" hay que madrugar.

Fuimos a la granja a recoger al cerdo. En este caso una cerda (o cochina, como dicen los lugareños) de casi 200 kilos (15 arrobas).
Se le ataron las patas y el hocico y con bastante esfuerzo se consiguió inmovilizarlo y trasladarlo al interior de la furgoneta.
Por los chillidos se diría que el pobre animal presentía que algo malo iba a sucederle dentro de muy poco.
Hay que saber que lo más desagradable de una matanza es cuando el matarife o matachín le hinca el cuchillo en la yugular y el cerdo, entre horribles chillidos, comienza a desangrarse lentamente.
*El matarife o matachín y los protagonistas de la matanza suelen lograr que todo vaya rapidísimo y que "la matanza" del animal sea breve y que sufra lo menos posible.
En la fase inicial se ve mucha sangre y el animal, quieras o no, sufre, por ello no deberia ser presenciada por personas muy sensibles. Dicho esto, se presupone que, una vez lleno el cubo con la sangre para hacer las morcillas, cualquier persona adulta puede seguir viendo el ritual de la matanza:*

- Quemar los pelos, raspar la piel ...
- Izar al cerdo de sus patas traseras para abrirlo en canal.
- Las tripas a veces se desechan, salvo el intestino grueso, que se guardó para ser lavado y rellenado posteriormente del sabroso morcón.
- Luego se sacan los lomos, los costillares, los solomillos, secreto, presa, lagarto…
- Dicen que del cerdo se aprovechan hasta los andares.... y quien ha presenciado "una matanza", puede decirlo y dar fe de qué así es.

*Unas tres horas después de sacrificar el animal, ya se puede ir degustando sus productos con un buen fino vino.
La verdadera fiesta social, y/o turística, de una matanza, es todo un espectáculo culinario que suele incluir una pequeña degustación o comida como la tapilla (trozos de carne de cerdo y asadura cocinados con ajo, laurel y vino blanco), costillas, lomo, morcón, asaduras …*

La matanza del cerdo en Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz) – Actualidad gastronómica
.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Dic 2019)

RBP dijo:


> Voy a seguir comiendo carne igual GILIPOLLAS



Pues asi rostizaditos ...tienen que estar bien ricos...crunchi crunchi..oink oink!!!

ya estoy salivando como el perro de paulov...


----------



## NS 4 (16 Dic 2019)

liborio dijo:


> *.
> Vaya... Vaya... Un ecologista camuflado de matarife que mata, aposta y mal, los cerdos para grabar con cámara oculta como reaccionan...
> ¡Qué cabrón. Y encima hace que los cerdos caigan en el rio de sangre que sirve para hacer morcillas...!
> Lo peor y más criminal es que estos ecologistas, para hacer publicidad, escandalizar a las personas credulas y recibir subvenciones como ONG's, son capaces de hacer que los cerdos vivos entren en el contenedores de agua hirviendo, los cuales se usan una vez el cerdo está muerto...*
> ...




OLE OLE Y OLE POR NUESTROS SABROSOS CERDITOS!!!


----------



## liborio (17 Dic 2019)

.
_¡__*Qué pena dan algunas personas*__!_

*No se dan cuenta de la realidad y de que se están riendo de la forma de vida de sus propios antepasados.*

_*Población rural en España:*_
- Año* 1860 - 87,4 *%
- Año* 1900 - 70,7 *%
- Año* 1930 - 62,9 *%
- Año* 1960 - 43,4 *%
- Año* 1918 - 19,7 *%

[PDF] The rural population in Spain - Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia - UNED
(Buscar el texto anterior con google y podréis descargar un interesante estudio en formato PDF)

Spain Rural Population Percent Of Total Population
.


----------



## SuperMariano (17 Dic 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> De lo cual me enorgullezco en extremo.
> 
> Mi vida vale más que la de ellos, me los como, lo disfruto, presumo de ello y los cago sin el menor remordimiento.
> 
> ...



Hijo de puta


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2019)

Del proyecto "hermano simio"...al proyecto "hermano cerdo"...

Terminarán por suicidarse...por no quitarle el sol a alguna bacteria, virus u hongo.

A ningún ser vivo le debe agradar ser comido...que vida esta ...manda la supervivencia.


----------



## MOLÓN SAN (17 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Ya, pero y lo rico q está. Todo sacrificio produce su re-compensa


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2019)

Vi un documental de la DOS...hace ya algunos años...

La gradación iba de menos majareta...a mas majareta...

Empezaba con los especímenes que llamamos "animalistas" y que circulan por aquí...

Pasaban a los vegetarianos...

Luego a los veganos...

Luego había otros que solo comían lo que las plantas desechaban...cuyo nombre no recuerdo...pero una madre lactante vivía con dos de sus larvas en una cueva...pobres larvas, todo sea dicho...como una maraca la buena señora.

Y por último, sacaron a dos especímenes que afirmaban que todo ser vivo podía sufrir...y que ellos habían conseguido vivir de agua y aire...como las plantas pero sin robarle la tierra a otros seres...no sea que sufran también.

Imagino que estos últimos estarán ya en un psiquiátrico... o habrán muerto.

NO BROMEO...lo pusieron en la dos una noche.

SEÑOR LIBRANOS DE NOSOTROS MISMOS Y DE NUESTRA ESTULTA CONDICIÓN HUMANA!!!

Dios ampare a los suyos.


----------



## God Hand (17 Dic 2019)

Ya podrían llevar allí a _Pig_demont.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vi un documental de la DOS...hace ya algunos años...
> 
> La gradación iba de menos majareta...a mas majareta...
> 
> ...



Cada persona vive en su pequeña burbuja y cree que el mundo es así y siempre fue así . 

TÚ en tu ingenuidad , no eres consciente de que de los 7.800 millones de habitantes del planeta actuales, tan dignos como tú, con tu misma capacidad intelectual y ganas de vivir, incluso puede que más , muchos con sus familias y sus hijos.... pues no han probado la carne en su vida, no porque no quieran sino porque no hay. Y ya no te cuento nada de los muchos miles de millones de humanos que han vivido sobre la tierra antes que tú que vas a un supermercado y encuentras todo en bandejas de poliespán y lo metes en tu nevera. 

La carne se pudre en sólo unas horas . se intentaba conservar en salmuera , es decir momificado, algo así como el jamón. 
De hecho mis abuelos inmediatamente después de matar al cerdo, llevaban los trozos a la bodega y allí en un pilón los " enterraban entre kilos de sal " ... los condimentos que tradicionalmente se le pone a la carne, con su olor y sabor tan fuerte y característicos , eran simplemente para tapar el olor y sabor a podrido, lo que pasa es que la gente sigue haciendo lo que aprendió a sus padres.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2019)

Te recomiendo que vayas al espejo, abras bien la boca ...y mires tus dientes.

Corre todo lo que quieras...el que corre siempre siempre, de algo huye...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2019)

Y es ahí cuando inventan la lata de conservas , que curiosamente aún tardaron muchos años en inventar el abrelatas , se abrían a golpe de bayoneta


----------



## Freedomfighter (17 Dic 2019)

Joder, es duro ese vídeo, parece que los estén torturando en lugar de sacrificarlos simplemente, no veo eficacia en el proceso y eso a nivel económico no es rentable y a nivel ético, bueno, es una aberración joder, yo he visitado algún matadero de verdad y no he visto esas bestialidades, es duro también porque quitarle la vida a un ser vivo es atroz pero les electrocutaban con pinzas en la cabeza y caían rápido, eso sí, luego los colgaban y les metían cuchillo para desangrarles y ahí si que se retorcían agonizando, como a cualquiera de nosotros si nos hiciesen lo mismo evidentemente, es muy triste que la vida esté hecha de esa forma y necesitemos comernos los unos a los otros para sobrevivir, pero es como lo ha querido La Naturaleza.... 



también he de añadir que para trabajar en ese tipo de curro hay que ser un verdadero psicópata y no tener empatía de ningún tipo joder, al final he visto varios vídeos y vaya cuerpo más malo se te queda, es una sensación de tristeza enorme.


----------



## liborio (17 Dic 2019)

.
*Lógica absurda:*
*- *_*Las personas que no son duales, las que no se ponen en un extremo u otro, las que no eligen o dicen "si" o "no", blanco o negro, las que no son un poco "bipolares", las que no aceptan que solo haya dos conceptos u opciones, etc. Todas ellas no son buenas personas, son personas malas y malísimas.
- Quien no ama los animales igual como yo y los animalistas, los odia y los desprecia.
- Yo quiero a mis hijos, los demas los odian y no los quieren.
- Mi mujer y las mujeres de mi familia son todas buenas, las demás son malas y putas.
- La gente no sabe ser sencilla, es mala... muy mala. Según lo que yo veo, todos se creen moralmente superiores a mí y a todo.*_
*- La persona que no piensa y no hace lo mismo que yo, merece ser despreciada y odiada por todos.
- Los matarifes y los cirujanos médicos, los genicologos, el médico de cabecera y la gente que trata con animales racionales/irracionales y no les deja libres y les da libertad (Ejemplo: Al loco, al que padece cancer, quienes ayudan/no ayudan a abortar, voluntariamente o no, a quienes están enfermos, ...) son todos, todos unos "cotillas" y unos criminales a los que les gusta la sangre y unos psicópatas que matan a otros seres vivos para comer su carnes y ...*
- ...

*La margarina*_:_
Margarina es un término genérico para denominar distintos tipos de grasas usadas en *sustitución de la mantequilla.* ...
... en 1853 se descubrió que el ácido margárico no era más que una combinación de *ácido esteárico* y del *ácido palmítico*, antes desconocido. ...
...La margarina moderna *se puede hacer con* una gran variedad de *grasas animales o vegetales*, que se pueden modificar mediante fraccionamiento, interesterificación u hidrogenación, para después mezclarla con leche descremada, sal y emulsionantes. Seguidamente se enfria la mezcla y se trabaja para mejorar la textura y el color.
...
Margarina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder, es duro ese vídeo, parece que los estén torturando en lugar de sacrificarlos simplemente, no veo eficacia en el proceso y eso a nivel económico no es rentable y a nivel ético, bueno, es una aberración joder, yo he visitado algún matadero de verdad y no he visto esas bestialidades, es duro también porque quitarle la vida a un ser vivo es atroz pero les electrocutaban con pinzas en la cabeza y caían rápido, eso sí, luego los colgaban y les metían cuchillo para desangrarles y ahí si que se retorcían agonizando, como a cualquiera de nosotros si nos hiciesen lo mismo evidentemente, es muy triste que la vida esté hecha de esa forma y necesitemos comernos los unos a los otros para sobrevivir, pero es como lo ha querido La Naturaleza....
> 
> 
> 
> también he de añadir que para trabajar en ese tipo de curro hay que ser un verdadero psicópata y no tener empatía de ningún tipo joder, al final he visto varios vídeos y vaya cuerpo más malo se te queda, es una sensación de tristeza enorme.



Totalmente de acuerdo . 

Es imposible analizar desde un punto de vista ético , desde parámetros actuales y urbanos lo que realmente es la vida . 
Sobrevivir consiste en perseguir a otros seres vivos, despedazarlos hasta que su energía vital se va en medio de grandes sufrimientos y luego desintegrarlos por trozos con los dientes, el ácido del estómago y el intestino hasta convertirlos en nuestra energía, parte de nuestro cuerpo y caca. 

Es porque así lo inventaron nuestras antepasadas las bacterias .

*Dos tardígrados alimentándose de un tercero [ENG]  *

Video del 4º clasificado en la edición de 2019 del concurso de vídeo Small World in Motion de Nikon.


Two freshwater tardigrades feeding on another tardigrade | 2019 Small World in Motion Competition


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2019)

A ningun ser vivo le es placentero ser comido...o ser muerto...

Pues si...una gran novedad.

Aqui nadie habla de recrearse en el sufrimiento.

Aqui hablamos de que cuatro subnormales que se creen moralmente superiores quieren que los demas les hagan caso en su tontuna y no coman carne.

Pues bien, oidos los discursitos supremacistas, la llevais clara, pequeños dictadorzuelos con infulas.

En vuestra casa comed lo que os sude la polla...que yo en la mia hare lo propio.

Vuestros derechos terminan donde empiezan los nuestros....el ser humano es omnivoro. Que vosotros seais una aberracion de la especie de caracter anecdotico...NO INVALIDA LA MAYOR.

Tambien hay monos homosexuales...pero la naturaleza en su sabiduria no ha hecho que la especie degenere por la homosexualidad.

Pues eso...anecdotas, yo os comprendo, os duele el pobre cerdito, si hubierais echao de comer a unos pocos y alguno os hubiera soltao un mordisco u os hubiera arrancado un dedo...tendriais mucha menos empatia.


La vida es dura y es asin...tete...que le vamos a hacer. Extinguios vosotros si asi lo deseais...y dejad de hacer sufrir...a alguien...o alguienes...amebas...bacterias...hongos...protozoos...lo que sea que rampe, repte o pulule.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ningun ser vivo le es placentero ser comido...o ser muerto...
> 
> Pues si...una gran novedad.
> 
> ...



Sé que es difícil cambiar de parámetros , pero como persona inteligente que debes ser, pues sabes entrar en internet y escribir, pues con un poco de esfuerzo seguro que lo entiendes. Yo sé lo que dices. entiendo perfectamente tu postura. 
Yo en su día fui partidario del aborto hasta que entendí la envergadura del crimen. Me había tragado el discurso en la adolescencia , de que son células y nunca más recapacité hasta que maduras, aprendes conceptos que antes no sabías , es decir te vuelves más sabio. 

Si me permites te digo donde no es correcto tu planteamiento : 
Los animales , sean conejos, sean vacas, terneros, caballos, cerdos , perros, pollos , son seres completos como una persona. Esas formas de vida llevan millones de años en la tierra, mucho antes de que existiesen los humanos. Su vida en los ecosistemas consiste en lo que ves en los documentales : un cerdo quiere vivir como un jabalí, un pollo como un ancestro silvestre, una vaca como sus antepasados que pacían libres por las praderas, la inteligencia de un cerdo, la conciencia de si mismo , es igual que la de un perro, o incluso superior. Sus emociones son exactamente iguales que las tuyas. Ellos quieren buscar pareja, criar a sus hijos, buscar comida, huir de los enemigos, tener un sitio para dormir, ver el sol , sentir el viento y la lluvia , correr , jugar, huír, follar, comer , dormir ... VIVIR. 

No son pedazos de carne que crece como un melón. Son seres sintientes que tienen una vida deplorable , maltratados sistemáticamente, que un día meten en un camión y en un terrible viaje dando tumbos y aterrorizados, llegan al matadero y como en una película de terror observan como gritan despavoridos sus congéneres hasta que les llega el turno. quieren huir desesperadamente porque son conscientes de la muerte, resbalan entre la sangre, patalean, atacan , mueren y luego compras un trozo en una bandeja blanca de poliespán.

Eso es todo.


----------



## JoseGZ (18 Dic 2019)

Veganismo: Lierre Keith: La mayoría de veganos lo deja y los que insisten hacen trampas

La traición de la emperatriz de los veganos


----------



## Maledicencia (18 Dic 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Sin embargo de éstos asesinatos más crueles aún no dices nada? Qué curioso, tú...
> 
> *Un aborto por cada 4 niños que nacen en España*




Qué raro; porque supuestamente, según las feministas, la legalización del aborto y la educación sexual temprana iban a reducir esas cifras. ¿Quién hubiera predicho un efecto contrario?


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Ojo cuidado que son hienas y una excepción dentro de las especies del Serengueti.
> 
> El resto de los carnívoros rematan a sus presas antes de comerlas, así que no es una norma dentro del mundo animal.
> 
> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.



Eso de que rematan es un mito, vi un vídeo de leones comiéndose una cría de elefante VIVA, decían que normalmente matan primero pero no está nada claro, lo suelen hacer para evitar que la presa se resista o huya pero no siempre .


Tierra de Nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sé que es difícil cambiar de parámetros , pero como persona inteligente que debes ser, pues sabes entrar en internet y escribir, pues con un poco de esfuerzo seguro que lo entiendes. Yo sé lo que dices. entiendo perfectamente tu postura.
> Yo en su día fui partidario del aborto hasta que entendí la envergadura del crimen. Me había tragado el discurso en la adolescencia , de que son células y nunca más recapacité hasta que maduras, aprendes conceptos que antes no sabías , es decir te vuelves más sabio.
> 
> Si me permites te digo donde no es correcto tu planteamiento :
> ...



Yo creo que alguno de ellos os dio clase en la uni…

Es más, vienen, también, a pagarnos las pensiones...todos son cerdi inginieros, y cerdi doctores...

Tienen mucho que aportar a nuestra sociedad.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2019)

...cuánto daño hizo bambiiii!!!!!

Lo de Disney tiene que haber sido intencionado...


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2019)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Qué raro; porque supuestamente, según las feministas, la legalización del aborto y la educación sexual temprana iban a reducir esas cifras. ¿Quién hubiera predicho un efecto contrario?



Ahora...ve tu...y jode un huevo de pato, aunque sea por accidente...y que ellos se enteren...verassss!!!!!

Luego les dices que el papa pato, violaba a la mama pata, y que tu lo que hiciste es, que ante el fruto de la violación, véase huevo, decidiste ayudar a la mama pata a abortar...y pisaste el huevo.

O noooo???

Yo creo que teniendo en cuenta la forma dolorosa del pene de pato, y que las patas son violadas sistemáticamente...dado que toda penetración es una violación...mi crimen biológico quedaría anulado por mi perspectiva de Jenaro y animalista...

VOY BIEN???


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2019)

es la sociedad patuna, y la sociedad porcina (porque no, son la mar de promiscuos, pederastas, y no tienen reparos con el incesto, y lo dice uno que los cuido mucho en su juventud) SOCIEDADES HETERO PATI-CERDI - ARCALES???

No se...son dudas que me surgen al albur de las nuevas doctrinas imperantes en la nueva izquierda....


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso de que rematan es un mito, vi un vídeo de leones comiéndose una cría de elefante VIVA, decían que normalmente matan primero pero no está nada claro, lo suelen hacer para evitar que la presa se resista o huya pero no siempre .
> 
> 
> Tierra de Nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



La muerte es una consecuencia de estar vivos. 
Lo que tú describes es un proceso similar al encarnizamiento terapéutico en los hospitales con los moribundos. 

LA VIDA ES OTRA COSA : EL ELEFANTITO, no es constantemente devorado vivo durante cada uno de los días de su deplorable vida, como les pasa a los animales hacinados, sino que simplemente ha tenido una vida corta. 

Su abuela elefanta igual que sus antepasados durante millones de años, han vivido libres, con todas las circunstancias de lo que es sobrevivir, muchas veces al límite , pero si consiguieron reproducirse es que están adaptados a su ecosistema. 

UN PINGÜINO en el hielo no pasa frío, pertenece a ese mundo, igual que un camello al desierto 

Son vidas con la misma entidad biológica que cualquier ser humano. No necesitan al ser humano para sobrevivir ni a los veterinarios.
Todo lo contrario. Si se extinguen los insectos, la vida en la tierra desaparece en pocos meses, si se extingue el ser humano, la vida, los ecosistemas, los animales, PROSPERARÁN .


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La muerte es una consecuencia de estar vivos.
> Lo que tú describes es un proceso similar al encarnizamiento terapéutico en los hospitales con los moribundos.
> 
> LA VIDA ES OTRA COSA : EL ELEFANTITO, no es constantemente devorado vivo durante cada uno de los días de su deplorable vida, como les pasa a los animales hacinados, sino que simplemente ha tenido una vida corta.
> ...



Que yo no digo ni bien ni mal, solo he dicho que no siempre matan a la víctima antes de comérsela. Me parece cruel comerse a un animal aún vivo, recuerdo aquel vídeo donde unas leonas empiezan a comerse a la cría de elefante por las patas traseras mientras el bicho aún está vivo, tardaría varios minutos en morir , es muy cruel. Ya se que es ley de vida pero impresiona.


Tierra de Nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que yo no digo ni bien ni mal, solo he dicho que no siempre matan a la víctima antes de comérsela. Me parece cruel comerse a un animal aún vivo, recuerdo aquel vídeo donde unas leonas empiezan a comerse a la cría de elefante por las patas traseras mientras el bicho aún está vivo, tardaría varios minutos en morir , es muy cruel. Ya se que es ley de vida pero impresiona.
> 
> 
> Tierra de Nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



los animales nos dividimos en dos : 

los perseguidores
los que huyen 

la forma de los cuerpos y de la cabeza, la posición de los ojos, depende de esa circunstancia


----------



## Sundayer (18 Dic 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los animales nos dividimos en dos :
> 
> los perseguidores
> los que huyen
> ...



Toma retrasado mediocre de @ATARAXIO , eres un asesino hjijo de puta y te vas a pudrir en el infierno







Esos topillos fueron matados por los exterminadores de plagas y tuvieron una muerte peor que los de ganaderos para que te comas esos vegetales tú y no los roedores, quemados por dentro envenedados, algunos mutilados por trampas o lo que sea

Si quieres te pongo decenas de fotos de animales mutilados por excavadoras para crear cultivo de aguacate que tanto os gusta a los veganos maricones como tú. Se estan haciendo unos destrozos enormes en el campo español porque se sustituyen cultivos tradicionales por aguacate que necesita una burrada de espacio entre arbol y arbol y agua.

Eres un mediocre retrasdo que entra a buscar polemica porque es una droga para ti, una droga de persona tarada y tóxica que un día vas a coger el cáncer que mereces. Además cansino, cansas, tienes un ratio de likes ridículo porque nadie te hace caso y eres un gilipollas.

Una persona cuyas inquietudes son subnormalidades de animalistas y no sé qué mierdas de ver sexo y algunas "adicciones" como drogas porque tu polla no funciona y eres feo de cojones y un muerto de hambre que no se puede permitir nada, es una persona tóxica, mediocre, cansina, nadie quiere alguien como tú en su entorno


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2019)

A los pobres bebes también les queman con salino, o les trocean...cuando son mas grandes les parten la cabeza en trozos...se llama rompecocos el tema en argot medico-matarife...

Y esos pobres si que son seres humanos y empiezan bien pronto a tener percepciones humanas...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2019)

Confesiones desde un matadero de animales: "Cada día sacrificábamos fetos y vacas preñadas"


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2020)

*Relata Blasco Ibañez en su libro:*

[...] Llevaban varios días de montar y amaestrar a estos caballos tristes, que aún guardaban en sus flancos las rojas huellas de los espolazos. Los sacaban a trotar por los desmontes inmediatos a la plaza, haciéndoles adquirir una energía ficticia bajo el hierro de sus talones, obligándoles a dar vueltas para que se habituasen a la carrera en el redondel. Volvían a la plaza con los costados tintos en sangre, y antes de entrar en las caballerizas recibían el bautismo de unos cuantos cubos de agua.
Había jacos de inaudita delgadez, esqueletos de agudas aristas salientes que parecían próximas a rasgar la envoltura de piel de largos y flácidos pelos. Otros agitabánse arrogantes, piafando de energía, con las patas fuertes, el pelo reluciente y el ojo vivo: animales de hermosa estampa que era incomprensible figurasen entre unos deshechos destinados a la muerte; bestias magníficas que parecían recien desenganchadas de un carruaje de lujo, Estos eran los más temibles: caballos incurables, atacados de vértigos y otros accidentes, que de pronto venían al suelo, arrojando al jinete por las orejas. Y tras estos ejemplares de la miseria y la enfermedad, sonaban las tristes herraduras de los inválidos del trabajo: caballos de tahonas y de fábricas, machos de labranza, jacos de coches de alquiler, todos soñolientos por el hábito de arrastrar años y años el arado o la carreta; parias infelices que iban a ser explotados hasta el último instante, dando diversión a los hombres con sus pataleos y saltos al sentir en el abdomen los cuernos del toro.
[...] El primer toro <<salió pegando>> con gran acometividad para las gentes de a caballo. En un instante echó al suelo a los tres picadores que le esperaban lanza en ristre, y de los jacos dos quedaron moribundos, arrojando por su perforado pecho chorros de sangre obscura. El otro corrió, loco de dolor y de sorpresa, de un lado a otro de la plaza, con el vientre abierto y la silla suelta, mostrando por entre los estribos sus entrañas azuladas y rojizas, semejantes a enormes embutidos. Arrastraban las tripas por el suelo, y al pisárselas el mismo con sus patas traseras, tiraba de ellas, desarrollándolas como una madeja confusa que se desenmaraña. El toro, atraído por esta carrera, marchó tras él, y metiendo la poderosa cabeza bajo su vientre lo levantó en los cuernos, arrojándolo al suelo y ensañándose en su mísero armazón quebrantado y agujereado. Al abandonarle la fiera, moribundo y pataleante, un <<mono sabio>> se aproximó para rematarlo, hundiéndole el hierro de la puntilla en lo alto del cráneo. El mísero jaco sintió una rabia de cordero en los estremecimientos de su agonía, y mordió la mano del hombre. Este dió un grito, agitó la diestra ensangrentada, y apretó el puñal, hasta que el caballo dejó de patalear, quedando con las extremidades rígidas. Otros empleados de la plaza corrían de un lado a otro con grandes espuertas de arena, arrojándolas a montones sobre los charcos de sangre y los cadáveres de los caballos.

El público estaba en pie, gesticulando y vociferando. Sentiase entusiasmado por la fiereza de la bestia y protestaba de que en el redondel no quedase ni un picador, gritando a coro: <<¡Caballos! ¡caballos!>>

Todos estaban convencidos de que iban a salir inmediatamente, pero les indignaba que transcurrieran unos minutos sin nuevas carnicerías. El toro permanecía aislado en el centro del redondel, soberbio y mugidor, levantando los cuernos sucios de sangre, ondeándole las cintas de la divisa sobre su cuello surcado de rasgones azules y rojos. Salieron nuevos jinetes, y otra vez se repitió el repugnante espectáculo. Apenas se aproximaba el picador con la garrocha por delante, ladeando el jaco para que el ojo vendado no le permitiera ver a la fiera, era instantáneo el choque y la caída. Rompíanse las picas con un chasquido de madera seca, saltaba el caballo enganchado en los poderosos cuernos, brotaba la sangre, excrementos y piltrafas de este choque mortal, y rodaba por la arena el picador como un monigote de piernas amarillas, cubriéndole inmediantamente las capas de los peones.

Un caballo, al ser herido en el vientre, esparció en torno de él, vaciando sus entrañas, una lluvia nauseabunda de excremento verdoso, que vino a manchar los trajes de los toreros cercanos.

El público celebraba con risas y exclamaciones las ruidosas caídas de los jinetes. Sonaba la arena sordamente con el choque de los cuerpos rudos y sus piernas forradas de hierro. Unos caían de espaldas, como talegos repletos, y su cabeza, al encontrar las tablas de la valla, producía un eco lúgrube.

-Ese no se levanta-gritaban en el público-. Debe tener abierto el melón.

Y sin embargo, se levantaba, extendía los brazos, rascábase el cráneo, recobraba el recio castoreño, perdido en la caída, y volvía a montar en el mismo caballo, que los <<monos sabios>> incorporaban a la fuerza de empellones y varazos. El vistoso jinete hacía trotar al jaco, que arrastraba por la arena sus entrañas cada vez más largas y pesadas con la agitación del movimiento. El picador, sobre esta debilidad agónica, dirigíase al encuentro de la fiera.

Remendaban los caballos como si fueran zapatos viejos; explotaban su debilidad hasta el último momento, prolongando su agonía y su muerte. Quedaban en el suelo pedazos de intestino, cortados para facilitar la operación de <<arreglo>>. Otros fragmentos de sus entrañas estaban en el redondel cubiertos de arena, hasta que muriese el toro y los mozos pudiesen recoger esas piltrafas en sus espuertas. Muchas veces, el trágico vacío de los órganos perdidos remediábanlo los bárbaros curanderos con puñados de estopa introducidos en el vientre.

Lo importante era mantener en pie a estos animales unos cuantos minutos más, hasta que los picadores volviesen a salir a la plaza; el toro se encargaría de rematar la obra... Y los jacos moribundos sufrían sin protesta esta lúgubre transfiguración. Los que cojeaban eran reanimados con ruidosos golpes de vara, que les hacían temblar desde las patas a las orejas.

Relinchaban tristemente los caballos heridos, levantando la cola con ruidoso escape de gases; un hedor de sangre y excremento vegetal esparcíase por el patio; la sangre corría entre las piedras, ennegreciéndola al secarse.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Feb 2020)

@ATARAXIO pásate por el hilo de perros paco y denuncia a toda esa escoria, yo voy a enviarlo a las autoridades y mi conexión con organizaciones y protectoras de bienestar animal. a ver si conseguimos sacar del foro a esta purria, porque por mí sería sacarlos de la vida !


----------



## t_chip (18 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Confesiones desde un matadero de animales: "Cada día sacrificábamos fetos y vacas preñadas"



!Pues anda que no conozco yo subnormales que no pueden ver sufrír a un animal pero no sienten nada si sufre una persona!

Los grupos animalistas están preñados de bobon@s de est@s.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (18 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Relata Blasco Ibañez en su libro:*
> 
> [...] Llevaban varios días de montar y amaestrar a estos caballos tristes, que aún guardaban en sus flancos las rojas huellas de los espolazos. Los sacaban a trotar por los desmontes inmediatos a la plaza, haciéndoles adquirir una energía ficticia bajo el hierro de sus talones, obligándoles a dar vueltas para que se habituasen a la carrera en el redondel. Volvían a la plaza con los costados tintos en sangre, y antes de entrar en las caballerizas recibían el bautismo de unos cuantos cubos de agua.
> Había jacos de inaudita delgadez, esqueletos de agudas aristas salientes que parecían próximas a rasgar la envoltura de piel de largos y flácidos pelos. Otros agitabánse arrogantes, piafando de energía, con las patas fuertes, el pelo reluciente y el ojo vivo: animales de hermosa estampa que era incomprensible figurasen entre unos deshechos destinados a la muerte; bestias magníficas que parecían recien desenganchadas de un carruaje de lujo, Estos eran los más temibles: caballos incurables, atacados de vértigos y otros accidentes, que de pronto venían al suelo, arrojando al jinete por las orejas. Y tras estos ejemplares de la miseria y la enfermedad, sonaban las tristes herraduras de los inválidos del trabajo: caballos de tahonas y de fábricas, machos de labranza, jacos de coches de alquiler, todos soñolientos por el hábito de arrastrar años y años el arado o la carreta; parias infelices que iban a ser explotados hasta el último instante, dando diversión a los hombres con sus pataleos y saltos al sentir en el abdomen los cuernos del toro.
> ...



Este texto que adjuntas es la versión de foro de la música de piano en las noticias de invasores africanos ahogados.

Quitas la musiquita y a nadie le importa una mierda, pero con ella se manipula a charos y tontos.

Se intenta tocar la fibra sensible de la gente para mover su voluntad en contra de sus intereses.


Circulen.




Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Feb 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> !Pues anda que no conozco yo subnormales que no pueden ver sufrír a un animal pero no sienten nada si sufre una persona!
> 
> Los grupos animalistas están preñados de bobon@s de est@s.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



hay personas y subpersonas.. un animal es lo más bello, puro e íntegro que hay encima de la faz de la tierra, das ascooooooo!


----------



## yagolin (18 Feb 2020)

Bélgica es un Gran país que me lo ha dicho puigdemon


----------



## miau2020 (18 Feb 2020)

yagolin dijo:


> Bélgica es un Gran país que me lo ha dicho puigdemon



belgica en el antiguo congo belga, creo que los tienen mucho "aprecio"


----------



## t_chip (18 Feb 2020)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> hay personas y subpersonas.. un animal es lo más bello, puro e íntegro que hay encima de la faz de la tierra, das ascooooooo!



He aquí un ejemplo de bobona.

No hay ni que buscar. La mierda flota.


Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (18 Feb 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> He aquí un ejemplo de bobona.
> 
> No hay ni que buscar. La mierda flota.
> 
> ...



a callar pederasta !


----------



## t_chip (18 Feb 2020)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> a callar pederasta !



Jejeje....he debido dar en todo el blanco para cabrearte así.

!!Cojonudo. Además unas risas!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serafina (19 Feb 2020)

Si a la mitad del hilo le gustan las corridas


----------



## Vázquez de Coronado (19 Feb 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Ojo cuidado que son hienas y una excepción dentro de las especies del Serengueti.
> 
> El resto de los carnívoros rematan a sus presas antes de comerlas, así que no es una norma dentro del mundo animal.
> 
> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.



Los licaones o perros salvajes también se comen vivas a sus presas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2020)

MÁS DE 100 CERDOS MUEREN TRAS 5 HORAS AGONIZANDO ATRAPADOS EN UN ACCIDENTE DEL CAMIÓN EN CUENCA , ENTRE CHILLIDOS ENSORDECEDORES


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
> * La gente está muy gorda.*
> Pero al margen de esta consideración, la carne no crece en los árboles. Son trozos de seres vivos e inteligentes , que sintieron sufrieron y vivieron hacinados para ser torturados salvajemente.
> Lo que hay que reclamar que en la medida de lo posible , ese terrible destino que tienen sea lo menos cruel.
> ...



Eres un salva ballenas Paco de mier...
Las plantas reaccionan de igual manera ante estímulos, y nunca te he visto defender a los insectos...

Al final se denota que en tu club privado los mamíferos son los privilegiados, las aves en segundo lugar y de hay para abajo...

Yo solo creo en la supervivencia y eso atañe a toda la vida, tiene tanto valor una mosca como un gorila...

Además la microfauna y las plantas podrían vivir tranquilamente sin nosotros u otros seres macroscópicos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Feb 2020)

esto es similar a una corrida de toros, pero sin tanto refinamiento


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Feb 2020)

Como activista de la idea de concienciar de lo que realmente es un animal, tengo que estar bien informado.
Estoy en grupos de facebook privados internacionales donde luchan contra inconcebibles prácticas en algunos países que se ven como normales.

y sólo a través de las imágenes la gente se puede concienciar. Porque si no lo ven no lo creen.

TOMA ! un aperitivo para tí.

Créeme que esto en una escala del uno al diez en crueldad, es sólo uno. Puesto que los pobres animales aún siendo conscientes de su muerte, mueren pronto. He visto torturas indescriptibles que sólo un enfermo mental podría hacer eso a un ser vivo sintiente y que chilla de dolor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Feb 2020)

Deja de subir videos en imágenes, de asesinos hijos de puta, asesinando a seres nobles e inocentes, creo que eres un puto psicópata, recreándote en el sufrimiento ajeno de los animales. Para explicar lo que hacen, no es necesario subir las imágenes que dañan


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (27 Feb 2020)

Te matarían igual, las mujeres para esa panda de terroristas, son menos o igual, que los pobres e inocentes animales que matan


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Mar 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

vídeo del espantoso trato al que someten a las vacas lecheras y a sus crías. y otros enlaces relacionados con el maltrato animal


----------



## no me creo nada (26 May 2020)

No lo he visto tío, pero, si no eres vegano, ¿qué haces viendo esos vídeos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

Nada diferencia a una vaca a un cerdo de un delfín o un rinoceronte que vive en un zoo.

El trato respetuoso en la medida de lo posible que se le da a los animales confinados para el uso y disfrute de las personas , no hay ninguna razón para que no sea igual a los animales que son usados , explotados, torturados como si fuesen cosas sin valor.

Debe cambiar urgentemente esa mentalidad , aunque la leche y los huevos costasen el triple y la carne fuese un producto de lujo como lo fue toda la vida, que la gente está muy gorda y la gula es uno de tantos vicios de la degenerada sociedad occidental.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (26 May 2020)

Sois un subproducto de la ética pequeñoburguesa del siglo XX y XXI. Me alegro mucho por vosotros si conseguís aliviar vuestras conciencias comiendo verdura y de ese modo os sentís mejor con vuestro lugar en la sociedad.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2020)

Monje de la Plaga dijo:


> Sois un subproducto de la ética pequeñoburguesa del siglo XX y XXI. Me alegro mucho por vosotros si conseguís aliviar vuestras conciencias comiendo verdura y de ese modo os sentís mejor con vuestro lugar en la sociedad.



la carne de esos animales tratados y sacrificados de esa manera es insalubre, ¿te vale más este argumento?

Además al matadero entra de todo, animales con tumores del tamaño de pelotas y todo lo procesan. Eso llega a tu plato, igual que el pus de las ubres de las vacas que son ordeñadas artificialmente 24 horas al día. 

Aparte de todas las hormonas y antibióticos que les dan para aumentar el rendimiento y que no se les mueran los animales debido al hacinamiento. 

Todo muy sano.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (26 May 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> la carne de esos animales tratados y sacrificados de esa manera es insalubre, ¿te vale más este argumento?
> 
> Además al matadero entra de todo, animales con tumores del tamaño de pelotas y todo lo procesan. Eso llega a tu plato, igual que el pus de las ubres de las vacas que son ordeñadas artificialmente 24 horas al día.
> 
> ...



Ese argumento sí que te lo compro. Sería ideal poder cazar y/o pastorear tu propio alimento de una manera natural, ecológica y equilibrada. Aún así, por todo lo que he leído y por experiencia propia, considero más saludable dentro de lo que cabe una dieta con carne, aunque sea de baja calidad, que una dieta sin ella.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 May 2020)

Y que se jodan los cerdos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 May 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y que se jodan los cerdos.



¿Por qué las ballenas jorobadas protegen a otros animales de las ballenas asesinas? - National Geographic en Español


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2020)

Monje de la Plaga dijo:


> Ese argumento sí que te lo compro. Sería ideal poder cazar y/o pastorear tu propio alimento de una manera natural, ecológica y equilibrada. Aún así, por todo lo que he leído y por experiencia propia, considero más saludable dentro de lo que cabe una dieta con carne, aunque sea de baja calidad, que una dieta sin ella.



pues has leído poco y mal. Y obvias la posibilidad de comer mucha menos carne, como la mayoría de tus antepasados desde los primeros homínidos, y comer la de calidad.

Pero allá cada quien con sus conclusiones y consecuencias de sus actos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

si tiene ojos de persona, el resto es igual que una persona. 

Las diferencias morfológicas que nosotros vemos son circunstancias adaptativas al medio donde ha evolucionado. 

Otra cosa es que por la enorme crueldad y desconcierto que supondría entender la realidad, la ignoremos. 
El cerdo, un modelo animal más idóneo para la investigación de la superficie ocular humana


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

La Junta autoriza a una granja porcina de Albacete a triplicar el número de cerdos y tener 7.000 lechones


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

Miles de cerdos exterminados cerrando la ventilación de las granjas


----------



## Barruno (4 Jun 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿Por qué las ballenas jorobadas protegen a otros animales de las ballenas asesinas? - National Geographic en Español



Ballena y asesina es imposible.
Por esa estúpoda regla de tres todo bicho que coma otros bichos son asesinos.
Araña asesina, foca asesina, perro asesino, etc.
Hasta vaca asesina. ¿O acaso la hierba no es un ser vivo?

Soros encantado connestos videos.

Meanwhile los moros comiendo proteonas a mansalva para poder invadir una sociedad enferma mentalmete y debilitada fisicamente.

Bien


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ballena y asesina es imposible.
> Por esa estúpoda regla de tres todo bicho que coma otros bichos son asesinos.
> Araña asesina, foca asesina, perro asesino, etc.
> Hasta vaca asesina. ¿O acaso la hierba no es un ser vivo?
> ...



A la orca se la llama así, porque usa su inteligencia con crueldad. 

Lo que pasa es que tú vives en una secta antropocéntrica y no sabes lo que es la vida. No creo ni que veas un documental de animales sin quedarte dormido. 

Grupos de orcas rodean a las crías de ballenas jorobadas y la acosan hasta ahogarla, luego sólo le comen la lengua, y a veces ni eso. 
Se divierten matando. incluso alargan el proceso. 

Lo mismo con las focas a las que lanzan al aire y las siguen de cerca sólo para ver como huyen aterrorizadas y divertirse. 

Nada tiene que ver con el típico entrenamiento que puede hacer cualquier otra especie para enseñar a sus crías, alargan la agonía para divertirse, porque a los animales les gusta divertirse. sin ninguna otra razón que ser felices y disfrutar de la vida. 

El placer de matar


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ballena y asesina es imposible.
> Por esa estúpoda regla de tres todo bicho que coma otros bichos son asesinos.
> Araña asesina, foca asesina, perro asesino, etc.
> Hasta vaca asesina. ¿O acaso la hierba no es un ser vivo?
> ...



La sorprendente razón por la que estas orcas atacaron a una ballena azul

¿Cuál fue la razón de que las orcas preparasen el ataque?

«*Probablemente lo hicieron porque sí*», afirma Black. «Juegan con [las ballenas] del mismo modo que los gatos juegan con sus presas. *Son muy juguetonas y sociables*».


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Ballena y asesina es imposible.
> Por esa estúpoda regla de tres todo bicho que coma otros bichos son asesinos.
> Araña asesina, foca asesina, perro asesino, etc.
> Hasta vaca asesina. ¿O acaso la hierba no es un ser vivo?
> ...



puta obsesión con las proteínas. Que no te enteras, tus antepasados comían lo que podían que era mayormente proteína de origen vegetal y aquí estás tú para llegar y sentar cátedra de cuñado premium.

Las tonterías que hay que leer. 

Los moros comen bastante menos carne que las sociedades del primer mundo, igual que los africanos, porque sencillamente no hay producción para todos ni poder adquisitivo todavía y ahí los tienes, con mucha más testosterona. 

A ver si resulta que el amariconamiento de la sociedad se ha visto facilitado por la mierda de dieta que se ha venido consumiendo repleta de grasuza y proteína animal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Oct 2020)

Lo que está claro es que tú eres un pobre débil mental. Pobrecito. ¿La vida es demasiado dura para ti? Pues pide la eutanasia.


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Oct 2020)

La "raza blanca" es la que, en su origen, más mitología, tradiciones o costumbres ha desarrollado a partir de la naturaleza, desde animales totémicos a árboles sagrados. Pero actualmente estamos totalmente desconectados del mundo natural, degenerados, disgenésicos, descarriados... y más aún con el desarrollismo masivo venido de las industrializaciones.

Los que defienden crueldades bajunas moriscas como la del vídeo no son más que palurdos sin muchas luces intoxicados por la arrogancia del mundo moderno, que les sirve todo en bandeja. Además muchos odian la naturaleza porque piensan que es cosa de rojos, como tirar un tarro de pepinillos porque por fuera está sucio. Habría que verlos en persona o cazando de verdad.

Tanto paletos cortos de miras como urbanitas que legislan desde la urbe están muy alejados del mundo natural, cada uno a su manera, porque son adalides de las sociedades post industriales, por ponerle un nombre, en que vivimos.


----------



## Escachador (28 Oct 2020)

Tendremos que mandar a la de las gallinas, ¿Cuanto cobra por el servicio?


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
> * La gente está muy gorda.*
> Pero al margen de esta consideración, la carne no crece en los árboles. Son trozos de seres vivos e inteligentes , que sintieron sufrieron y vivieron hacinados para ser torturados salvajemente.
> Lo que hay que reclamar que en la medida de lo posible , ese terrible destino que tienen sea lo menos cruel.
> ...



Progre, tu no eres quien para decir cuanta carne es o no es necesario comer.

Ni el estado ni ningun “experto” nos pueden obligar a comer insectos, Soylent Green, soja o cualquier mierda vegana progre.

Como carne porque me gusta y porque ELIJO comer carne.

Eso si, no quiero que los animales que como sean maltratados y sufran mas de lo necesario.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

Si sigue avanzando la DISTOPIA PROGRE, seremos los humanos a los que nos hagan las perrerias que salen en el video.

Hay que poner FIN a toda ideologia comunista, socialista, PROGRE, decrecentista, ecoterrorista, transhumanista y hembrista.

La IGLESIA CATOLICA debe volver a ser un referente en cuanto a moralidad e ideologia.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> puta obsesión con las proteínas. Que no te enteras, tus antepasados comían lo que podían que era mayormente proteína de origen vegetal y aquí estás tú para llegar y sentar cátedra de cuñado premium.
> 
> Las tonterías que hay que leer.
> 
> ...



Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que comen "los moros", pero cualquier argumento de mierda se te hace bueno para apoyar una dieta antinatural para nuestra especie.

!Un moro no necesita pagar 20€ el kg para comer carne. Cria sus propios animales en cualquier parte, porque no tiene encima a un subnormal ecologista denunciandole por tener gallinas en el piso, o por no tener un iPad para cada cabra!


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



!Pater ataraxio, bendícenos!


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

!!Calla, cretino, y no muestres tu retraso!!


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Cada vez que leo "violencia machista" o "cosmos" para otra cosa que no sea criticar el feminismo o hacer un chiste se que estoy ante un manipulador o un subnormal.

Generalmente ambas cosas.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Oct 2020)

ESC dijo:


> Ojo cuidado que son hienas y una excepción dentro de las especies del Serengueti.
> 
> El resto de los carnívoros rematan a sus presas antes de comerlas, así que no es una norma dentro del mundo animal.
> 
> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.



Tonto hoy,y tonto mañana.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (28 Oct 2020)

Me la suda, los animales son comida y las mugeres propiedad.


----------



## ENRABATOR (28 Oct 2020)

Hay que garantizar que la industria carnica sigue unas normas eticas y ya. Los humanos somos depredadores y los veganos solo unos degenerados


----------



## Matriarca (28 Oct 2020)

aldebariano dijo:


> He visto peores cosas en vídeos de matanzas entre humanos (narcos), y no veo a nadie pidiendo que paren. Me preocupa más lo que se hance los seres humanos entre ellos, que lo de los animales.



A mi no. S


Uncle Dolan dijo:


> Me la suda, los animales son comida y las mugeres propiedad.



Y los hombres alfas el 20% o basura viogenizable el 80%


----------



## Uncle Dolan (28 Oct 2020)

Matriarca dijo:


> A mi no. S
> 
> Y los hombres alfas el 20% o basura viogenizable el 80%



callate pt


----------



## Matriarca (28 Oct 2020)

Aqui confunden ser vegano con ser basura subhumana cruel y cobarde.
Luego lloran cuando9 aparecen los cáncer las ulceras tumores etc que se llevan por delante a sus putos padres langostos.
Bendito sea el karma. De lo que se come se cria
Así nos tratan luego los de arriba...


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

Los progres de mierda manipuladores seguro que han preparado ese video ellos y han hervido esos cerdos para causar impacto y obligarnos a comer insectos o plantas.

Son capaces de eso y mas...


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (28 Oct 2020)

Tienes toda la razón pero lo mismo podrán decir si existen los seres que pueden haber en el espacio.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Oct 2020)

Buenas. Quisiera saber más sobre el tema de los animales relativos al sufrimiento o dolor, hay quienes dicen que el que puedan sentir no es como el de los humanos, por lo que la preocupación en ello no debería ser tan exagerada como la que por ejemplo tienen los veganos (y ya ni hablemos de la loca que se queja de que los gallos violan). No sé si ATARAXIO (que parece que sabe de estos temas) u otro me puede explicar esas teorías y sus réplicas y contrarréplicas. O si ya se abrió un hilo interesante sobre el tema. Yo no sé qué pensar aún. 
¿Sienten los animales el dolor como los humanos?
El Dolor de los Animales Re-visitado | Reasonable Faith
Gracias.


----------



## warlok (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



¿se venden aparatos de esos para políticos?


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Matriarca dijo:


> Aqui confunden ser vegano con ser basura subhumana cruel y cobarde.
> Luego lloran cuando9 aparecen los cáncer las ulceras tumores etc que se llevan por delante a sus putos padres langostos.
> Bendito sea el karma. De lo que se come se cria
> Así nos tratan luego los de arriba...



!Calla puta y a fregar!


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> !Pater ataraxio, bendícenos!



Somos la única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido , por haber reducido nuestro cerebro y habernos autodomesticado , autocastrado , y ese proceso está siendo incentivado a través de la ingeniería social. 

Las otras especies de humanos se extinguieron porque se mataban entre sí. 
A diferencia de otras especies que luchan como los leones o los ciervos, tienen rituales que hacen que la lucha sea sólo una forma de medir fuerzas y saben parar . Un lobo vencido huye o se somete para parar la violencia del ganador . 

En el momento que los humanos aprendieron a usar un palo o una piedra , una lanza o un arco y flechas , se convirtieron en genocidas . 

Era fácil prender fuego a un poblado por la noche y abrasar a todos los enemigos por decir un ejemplo. 

Los blancos, que somos descendientes de neandertales , es posible que seamos mucho más implacables que los negros . La evidencia está en las innumerables guerras fratricidas . Hay que estar muy muy muy loco y ser muy cruel para decidir lanzar las bombas atómicas asesinando de una sentada a cientos de miles de inocentes y causando heridas terribles a miles de supervivientes que más les valdría haber muerto. 

Lo mismo bombardear ciudades habitadas para presionar a través del genocidio y conseguir objetivos políticos . 

¿ que los negros se matan entre sí ? indudablemente. Son también nuestros antepasados , pero hasta ahora no han planificado guerras tan devastadoras. 

En fin , que nuestros antepasados, tuvieron que desarrollar comportamientos de inhibición de la agresividad para evitar morir , puesto que somos muy frágiles. Un empujón, una pedrada en la cabeza y se acaba la vida. 

Ni siquiera un humano especialmente fuerte tenía asegurada la supervivencia, pues todas las noches se pierde el sentido , al dormir el cuerpo queda indefenso. las puertas no tenían cerraduras y el más débil del grupo , harto del acoso , podría planificar prender fuego a la choza del jefe o asesinarlo mientras todos duermen. 

De ahí que cuando surgió la civilización, las leyes fuesen tan implacables, como la ley del Talión, que lejos de ser lo que parece, buscaba parar las venganzas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Somos la única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido , por haber reducido nuestro cerebro y habernos autodomesticado , autocastrado , y ese proceso está siendo incentivado a través de la ingeniería social.
> 
> Las otras especies de humanos se extinguieron porque se mataban entre sí.
> A diferencia de otras especies que luchan como los leones o los ciervos, tienen rituales que hacen que la lucha sea sólo una forma de medir fuerzas y saben parar . Un lobo vencido huye o se somete para parar la violencia del ganador .
> ...



RWANDA

No mataron mas porque no tenian mas tecnologia.


----------



## Cliff Unger (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Ojos que no ven...

Al final lo he visto y eso es una burrada. La misma burrada que el titulo del video "Lo que pasa en un matadero de cerdos *estándar*". Eso ya te digo que no es así. La mayoría de mi familia son carniceros y hasta ellos se echarían las manos a la cabeza viéndo los videos que salen en esa pagina.

Está claro que el motivo (La ultima moda de las putas élites) es eliminar de nuestra alimentación, la carne animal. Lo siento pero no estoy a favor. Las personas somos omnívoras y por ello necesitamos tanto las la carne, como el pescado como los vegetales. Si nos ponemos así, matemos a todos los animales carnívoros para que no se coman entre ellos.

¿Acaso crees que a las moscas les gusta comer mierda?


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Somos la única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido , por haber reducido nuestro cerebro y habernos autodomesticado , autocastrado , y ese proceso está siendo incentivado a través de la ingeniería social.
> 
> Las otras especies de humanos se extinguieron porque se mataban entre sí.
> A diferencia de otras especies que luchan como los leones o los ciervos, tienen rituales que hacen que la lucha sea sólo una forma de medir fuerzas y saben parar . Un lobo vencido huye o se somete para parar la violencia del ganador .
> ...



Un seguidor diría Amén.

Yo no.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Cliff Unger dijo:


> Ojos que no ven...



A saber si no es falso el video (manipulado seguro que lo es)

De estos vendemotos no me creo ni la hora.

Y que conste que si es verdad me importa un pito. Quiero comer carne barata. Si ese es el precio, tienen mi bendición.


----------



## Ayios (28 Oct 2020)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Buenas. Quisiera saber más sobre el tema de los animales relativos al sufrimiento o dolor, hay quienes dicen que el que puedan sentir no es como el de los humanos, por lo que la preocupación en ello no debería ser tan exagerada como la que por ejemplo tienen los veganos (y ya ni hablemos de la loca que se queja de que los gallos violan). No sé si ATARAXIO (que parece que sabe de estos temas) u otro me puede explicar esas teorías y sus réplicas y contrarréplicas. O si ya se abrió un hilo interesante sobre el tema. Yo no sé qué pensar aún.
> ¿Sienten los animales el dolor como los humanos?
> El Dolor de los Animales Re-visitado | Reasonable Faith
> Gracias.



¿Tú qué crees? Tienen sistema nervioso igual que nosotros. Biológicamente no nos separa absolutamente nada a los humanos y (al resto de) los animales.

A un gato si le pisas la cola chilla de dolor, y si lo haces de forma habitual evita acercarse a ti por miedo y como recuerdo de ese dolor. Ahí tienes ambos dolores, físico y psicológico.


----------



## Cliff Unger (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> A saber si no es falso el video (manipulado seguro que lo es)
> 
> De estos vendemotos no me creo ni la hora.
> 
> Y que conste que si es verdad me importa un pito. Quiero comer carne barata. Si ese es el precio, tienen mi bendición.



He editado mi comentario, ya que al final lo he visto. Échale un ojo.

Atreveros a ver este corto video de uno de los mataderos de cerdos más grande de Bélgica. Son hervidos vivos. Todos somos cómplices de estas torturas

PD: Yo tampoco creo que eso sea así. Es mas, al menos aquí en España te aseguro de que no es así.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

!Mira mamá....un gilipollas!


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Cliff Unger dijo:


> He editado mi comentario, ya que al final lo he visto. Échale un ojo.
> 
> Atreveros a ver este corto video de uno de los mataderos de cerdos más grande de Bélgica. Son hervidos vivos. Todos somos cómplices de estas torturas
> 
> PD: Yo tampoco creo que eso sea así. Es mas, al menos aquí en España te aseguro de que no es así.



he visto infinidad de vídeos de mataderos . son películas de terror espantosas. 

Ya sólo el transporte en camiones hacinados en pleno verano durante horas, a unos pobres animales que en su corta vida salieron de sus pocilgas, dando tumbos en cada curva, sin comer, sin beber ... es un tormento


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Redundando en el mecanismo fisiológico del coito humano y comparándolo con el mecanismo fisiológico de masticar la comida....
> Cada especie tiene unas formas particulares de alimentarse que a veces evolucionan como por ejemplo el oso panda que de ser carnívoro paso a ser comedor de bambú
> Los humanos como los gorilas somos básicamente herbívoros o vegetarianos que hemos evolucionado para digerir restos de animales
> Se sabe entre otras muchas razones por la longitud del intestino, por nuestras preferencias alimenticias ( la mayor parte de la humanidad no ha probado la carne en su vida), por la forma de beber si es con los labios sorbiendo como las ovejas o las vacas... o con la lengua cómo hacen los perros
> ...



Somos OMNIVOROS.

Y hay muchas cosas que nos diferencian de los animales, aparte de no tener cuernos o colmillos.

El cerebro y las MANOS PRENSILES nos permiten fabricar y usar lanzas, flechas, trampas para CAZAR ANIMALES y comerlos para obtener proteinas.

Que comiendo plantas solamente seriamos tontos como los monos, las vacas o los ciervos.

Gracias a que nos pusimos a comer carne hoy somos lo que somos.

En los ultimos años de nuestra existencia ha surgido el PROGRESISMO. Una ideologia anti-humana que quiere volvernos estupidos y dociles como los herbivoros. Dicen que es para salvarnos de nosotros mismos... Que debemos ir para atras. Ser mas pobres que nuestros padres, no tener coche, no comer carne, no tener propiedad privada, no tener descendencia... ni defendernos cuando nos atacan y que debemos OBEDECER.

La CARNE es la que hace que nuestros cerebros y musculos funcionen mejor.

En vez de vivir en los arboles o las praderas, construimos casas, ciudades, coches, electricidad...

Y gracias a que comemos carne un dia TERRAFORMAREMOS OTROS PLANETAS y viajaremos a otras galaxias.

YENDO HACIA ADELNTE CON DOS COJONES, como HUMANOS. No como vacas, bonobos o ciervos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> he visto infinidad de vídeos de mataderos . son películas de terror espantosas.
> 
> Ya sólo el transporte en camiones hacinados en pleno verano durante horas, a unos pobres animales que en su corta vida salieron de sus pocilgas, dando tumbos en cada curva, sin comer, sin beber ... es un tormento



Estoy de acuerdo en que se pueden hacer ls cosas mejor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Somos OMNIVOROS.
> 
> Y hay muchas cosas que nos diferencian de los animales, aparte de no tener cuernos o colmillos.
> 
> ...



Los gorilas son exclusivamente vegetarianos , como en general todos los monos.

A no ser que creas que los leones son más inteligentes que los monos , la carne no tiene nada que ver con la inteligencia.
*
Los loros ( que sólo comen semillas y frutas ) son infinitamente más inteligentes que las águilas , por ejemplo. *

Llevo toda la vida estudiando la inteligencia animal . Tú confundes ser humano con tecnología.

El ser humano son las tribus africanas actuales . que son sino ¿ marcianos ?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que son sino



qué son si no


----------



## Ayios (28 Oct 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Que comiendo plantas solamente seriamos tontos como los monos, las vacas o los ciervos.



Al contrario que los leones, los seres más inteligentes de la creación gracias a que sólo comen carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Al contrario que los leones, los seres más inteligentes de la creación gracias a que sólo comen carne.



Cuando alguien habla así es que no ha visto ni un documental de la dos en la vida. 




https://www.europapress.es/ciencia/...entes-primates-no-humanos-20060802102900.html


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los gorilas son exclusivamente vegetarianos , como en general todos los monos.
> 
> A no ser que creas que los leones son más inteligentes que los monos , la carne no tiene nada que ver con la inteligencia.
> 
> ...



No se por que os empeñais en criminalizar el consumo de carne.
Que crees que comian nuestros antecesores en invierno cuando no habia plantas?

Los seres humanos que vivian en climas frios evolucionaron de manera distinta a las tribus africanas. El que no planificaba o almacenaba recursos para pasar el invierno no pasaba adelante sus genes.
Esa evolucion del intelecto nos ha hecho tener mayor capacidad de CREAR TECNOLOGIA que los negros.

Incluso las tribus indigenas de todo el mundo CAZAN, los indios cazaban bufalos y se los comian. Los negros cazan ñus o antilopes.

TODOS COMEN CARNE. La carne esta rica y da fuerzas.

El debate aqui es como tratamos a los animales que nos comemos. No todos podemos ser cazadores, que seria lo idoneo. Por eso tenemos granjas y mataderos.

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que debemos minimizar el sufrimiento causado a los animales y debemos criarlos y matarlos de la forma mas DECENTE posible.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Al contrario que los leones, los seres más inteligentes de la creación gracias a que sólo comen carne.



Mas inteligentes que muchos progres lo son seguro.


----------



## Cliff Unger (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> he visto infinidad de vídeos de mataderos . son películas de terror espantosas.
> 
> Ya sólo el transporte en camiones hacinados en pleno verano durante horas, a unos pobres animales que en su corta vida salieron de sus pocilgas, dando tumbos en cada curva, sin comer, sin beber ... es un tormento



Los vídeos me los paso por el forro. Cuando quieras te cito y me acompañas a ver ese "Sufrimiento" del que hablas. Vale, está mal, pero peor está morirse de hambre. Ley de vida, no hay por donde cogerlo.

¿Quién te dice a ti, que las plantas (frutas, verduras, etc...) no sienten dolor cuando son córtadas?. ¿Tu has visto como pena una cepa cuando le pasa una máquina de vendimiar por encima o las olivas cuando les meten el paraguas? Pues eso, céntrate en otras cosas más importantes que no está el horno para bollos. Menos aún en temas de comida ya que "el hambre is coming"


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Cliff Unger dijo:


> Los vídeos me los paso por el forro. Cuando quieras te cito y me acompañas a ver ese "Sufrimiento" del que hablas. Vale, está mal, pero peor está morirse de hambre. Ley de vida, no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> ¿Quién te dice a ti, que las plantas (frutas, verduras, etc...) no sienten dolor cuando son córtadas?. ¿Tu has visto como pena una cepa cuando le pasa una máquina de vendimiar por encima o las olivas cuando les meten el paraguas? Pues eso, céntrate en otras cosas más importantes que no está el horno para bollos. Menos aún en temas de comida ya que "el hambre is coming"



a tí lo que te pasa es que eres un psicópata. Pero seguro que ya lo sabes 

Schopenhauer, el filósofo que amaba a los animales



*-La compasión hacia los animales* está tan estrechamente *ligada a la bondad* de carácter que se puede afirmar con seguridad que quien es cruel con los animales *no puede ser una buena persona*.

-Ni el mundo es un artilugio para nuestro uso ni los animales son un producto de fábrica para nuestra utilidad.

*-Una compasión sin límites* por todos los seres vivos es la prueba más firme y segura de la buena *conducta moral*.

-El hombre no debe compasión a los animales, *sino justicia*.

-El hombre ha hecho de la Tierra un *infierno para los animales* y debemos trabajar para devolverles su estabilidad.

-El olvido intencional en el que los moralistas han puesto a los animales es bien conocido por todos, piensan que las bestias no tienen derechos. Si hablamos de moral, *no tener consideración por los animales es una doctrina repugnante, grosera y llena de barbaridades*.



Reflexiones morales sobre los animales en la filosofía de Martha Nussbaum

El amor por los animales, el arma más poderosa del ser humano

El trato a los animales no humanos, una consideración moral

El amor por los animales es parte esencial del ser humano - papernest - Blog

Los animales en la historia del pensamiento - Filosofía & co.

Hasta que no hayas amado a un animal, tu alma estará dormida

El amor por los animales cambia el mundo


----------



## Cliff Unger (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a tí lo que te pasa es que eres un psicópata. Pero seguro que ya lo sabes



Pues mira, te voy a dar la razón.


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Yo tengo una perrita muy maja que me gustaba mucho frotarle la pata derecha, lo hacía muchas veces, pues un día sentí como que la llevaba dentro en forma de amor después, en plan tengo amor de la perrica en mi


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que comen "los moros", pero cualquier argumento de mierda se te hace bueno para apoyar una dieta antinatural para nuestra especie.
> 
> !Un moro no necesita pagar 20€ el kg para comer carne. Cria sus propios animales en cualquier parte, porque no tiene encima a un subnormal ecologista denunciandole por tener gallinas en el piso, o por no tener un iPad para cada cabra!



que sí, que todos los días desayunan huevos con bacon, comen dos chuletones y cenan hígado encebollado.

TODOS los putos días.

Claro que sí.

Os vais a enterar de lo que comían vuestros antepasados de verdad con la crisis pandémica de los cojones.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

Cliff Unger dijo:


> Ojos que no ven...
> 
> Al final lo he visto y eso es una burrada. La misma burrada que el titulo del video "Lo que pasa en un matadero de cerdos *estándar*". Eso ya te digo que no es así. La mayoría de mi familia son carniceros y hasta ellos se echarían las manos a la cabeza viéndo los videos que salen en esa pagina.
> 
> ...



ser omnívoro NO significa que NECESITAS comer de todo, sino que COMES de todo, ni siquiera significa que PUEDES comer de todo, es una categoría puramente etológica.

Se ha visto a ciervos comer carne, carroñeando, y a vacas pollitos vivos.

El resto te lo dejo de tarea para casa.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, que todos los días desayunan huevos con bacon, comen dos chuletones y cenan hígado encebollado.
> 
> TODOS los putos días.
> 
> ...



Todos los días no como carne ni yo, absurdo.
Ni quiero.

Lo que si quiero es COMER LO QUE ME DE LA GANA CUANDO ME SALGA DE LOS COJONES, te guste a ti o no, !!!TIO COÑAZO!!


----------



## Catalinius (28 Oct 2020)

Y luego se meten con mis corridas de toros.......madre mía cómo anda el patio...eso ya lo sabía yo, al menos al toro de lidia lo despellejan bien muerto


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Oct 2020)

Preocupado por cerditos caga hilo de mierda.

Luego mira para otro lado con esto, que es diario y a escala industrial por todo el globo:







Se llama hipocresía o ignorancia.
Cómplice.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ser omnívoro NO significa que NECESITAS comer de todo, sino que COMES de todo, ni siquiera significa que PUEDES comer de todo, es una categoría puramente etológica.
> 
> Se ha visto a ciervos comer carne, carroñeando, y a vacas pollitos vivos.
> 
> El resto te lo dejo de tarea para casa.



Ser omnívoro significa que puedo comer lo que me salga de los cojones, y que necesito comer de todo, porque así se ha desarrollado mi especie, tonto de baba.

Otra cosa significa carencias alimenticias.
Por eso las culturas desarrolladas en lugares con poca variedad alimenticia, sacan individuos escuchimizados, tipo pigmeos.


Y más importante aún, comeré lo que me de la gana....PESAO.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y luego se meten con mis corridas de toros.......madre mía cómo anda el patio...eso ya lo sabía yo, al menos al toro de lidia lo despellejan bien muerto



Estos payasos el caso es tocar los cojones. El toro de lidia, que si no es para comer.....las gallinas, que si no tienen media hora de patio al día.....las langostas que si las cocinan vivas...

!Puta generación de subnormales con titulación que nos ha tocado aguantar!


----------



## Catalinius (28 Oct 2020)

Que comamos carne no significa que seamos responsables de que los mataderos hagan mal su trabajo.


----------



## Catalinius (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Estos payasos el caso es tocar los cojones. El toro de lidia, que si no es para comer.....las gallinas, que si no tienen media hora de patio al día.....las langostas que si las cocinan vivas...
> 
> !Puta generación de subnormales con titulación que nos ha tocado aguantar!



Que se lo digan a los chinos...ja, ja, ja.....esos se comen vivos unos a otros y no se dan tanta importancia...mira cómo están ahora de flamencos...


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Ser omnívoro significa que puedo comer lo que me salga de los cojones, y que necesito comer de todo, porque así se ha desarrollado mi especie, tonto de baba.
> 
> Otra cosa significa carencias alimenticias.
> Por eso las culturas desarrolladas en lugares con poca variedad alimenticia, sacan individuos escuchimizados, tipo pigmeos.
> ...



A ver pedazo de ignorante, que no tienes ni puta idea de nutrición ni de anatomía ni de fisiología, el ser humano, anatómica y fisiológicamente se parece muchísimo más a los animales que son ETOLÓGICAMENTE frugívoros y hervíboros, y está muy alejado de los animales carnívoros y omnívoros (que en realidad están mucho más cerca de los carnívoros).







Es más que evidente. Las ventajas de una dieta donde el grueso de las calorías y nutrientes viene de las plantas frente a una dieta mixta o directamente carnívoras llevan documentándose desde hace al menos 100 años y son apabullantes.

Es la dieta que han comido la mayoría de los pueblos sobre la tierra en los últimos 10000 años, la que han comido tus antepasados directos, y durante buena parte del paleolítico también (los seres humanos nos convertimos en buenos cazadores hace unos 40 o 50 mil años, no antes, y de todas formas la recolección es una fuente más predictiva de calorías que la caza).

Es la dieta que comerás cuando se hunda definitivamente la economía porque los alimentos de origen animal SON MUY CAROS DE PRODUCIR y de conservar.

El espejismo es el que se ha dado en los últimos 70 años gracias a la tecnología y a la energía barata.

Sólo aciertas en una cosa, comerás lo que te salga del nabo Y LO QUE PUEDAS Y HAYA.


----------



## Catalinius (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A ver pedazo de ignorante, que no tienes ni puta idea de nutrición ni de anatomía ni de fisiología, el ser humano, anatómica y fisiológicamente se parece muchísimo más a los animales que son ETOLÓGICAMENTE frugívoros y hervíboros, y está muy alejado de los animales carnívoros y omnívoros (que en realidad están mucho más cerca de los carnívoros).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te aconsejo pruebes las cabecillas de lechazo (cordero lechal, por si no sabes qué es), están de muerte, los sesos de los mismos rebozados son exquisitos, callos, asadurilla, ancas de rana, caracoles.........una maravilla gastronómica.


----------



## Mizraim (28 Oct 2020)

Por supuesto que estamos donde estamos por el consumo de carne, pero es necesario esa saña con esos animales, que evidentemente tambien sufren?

Coño que hay una parte del video donde coje al cerdo de la oreja y le empieza a dar puñetados y patadas, luego en otra parte le clava algo en el ojo sin necesidad alguna, eso es otro nivel de hijo putismo y los que no lo querais ver sois unos putos psicopatas.


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Video muy crudo.

Yo de chaval trabajé
en un matadero de cerdos.

Duré un año,
que es bastante
para lo que se veía
por ahí.

Se mataban unos 1500
cada día. Era un matadero
pequeño.

En el video sale una "piscina"
donde meten a los cerdos
vivos. Yo eso no lo había
visto nunca.

Donde yo trabajaba,
los camiones con los cerdos
llegaban por la noche
y se quedaban en el camión
hasta las cinco de la mañana,
que era cuando entraban
en la cadena.

Los animales sufren muchísimo
en ese proceso. Ya en el camión
muchos llegan muertos.

Esos se separan
por cuestiones de higiene.

Hay un veterinario que los
chequea a todos así
por encima, y si ve alguno
raro, a ese lo matan rápido.

El resto, pasaban el siguiente
calvario:

*1* - Del camión al matadero,
dos o tres tipos con "varas eléctricas"
van azuzando al grupo para
que todos vayan derechitos
a su destino.

*2* - Hay una cabina donde
entran y son gaseados
para dormirlos.

Nunca supe qué tipo
de gas era, pero sí lo
olía a veces y era como
un perfume químico extraño.

Se podían ver restos
de ese gas al abrir los cerdos.
Era de color azul.

*3* - Los cerdos, medio
dormidos por el gas,
son atados por las patas
traseras a un gancho,
que los sube a una larga
cadena que los irá
moviendo por todo el
proceso de despiezado
cabeza abajo.

*4* - Cada cerdo es pinchado
en el cuello para su desangrado,
a ritmo del movimiento de la cadena.

Una sola persona se encarga de eso.

Muchos cerdos se despiertan
cuando están en la cadena,
por lo que el pinchazo
en el cuello y el desangrado,
lo sufren totalmente conscientes.

Y de ahí ya se pasa al destripado
y despiezado.

Lo más impactante que ví
allí fue encontrar un cerdo
muerto enmedio de un pasillo.

Y tambíen tener fetos pequeñitos
de cerdas embarazadas.

Caben en la palma de la mano
y se pueden ver los ojos
y la formita de las pezuñas.

Aunque soy carnívoro,
dejé de comer cerdo
y derivados (excepto jamón).


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Video muy crudo.
> 
> Yo de chaval trabajé
> en un matadero de cerdos.
> ...



gracias por tu interesante testimonio.

Teniendo en cuenta que son animales muy inteligentes y que nunca han salido de las cuadras , todo el proceso desde el momento que los obligan a subir al camión hasta que por fin mueren es un tormento . 

Nos sorprendemos de lo que hacen en China con los perros cuando nosotros hacemos lo mismo . 

La inteligencia de los cerdos, comparable a la de elefantes o delfines.

Según los científicos, los cerdos son más inteligentes que los chimpancés y los perros

Los cerdos son uno de los animales más inteligentes en el mundo - My Animals


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Es como la mente de un niño de tres años lei

Tu te imaginas hacerle eso a un niño? Pues igual


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Oct 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te aconsejo pruebes las cabecillas de lechazo (cordero lechal, por si no sabes qué es), están de muerte, los sesos de los mismos rebozados son exquisitos, callos, asadurilla, ancas de rana, caracoles.........una maravilla gastronómica.



Ojala, algun dia, un animal te mate, te descerraje, te seccione a pedacitos mientras gritas de dolor sin que nadie te oiga, puta escoria hija de la grandisima puta perra sidosa malnacido terrorista asesino cabron

Me espero a que leas antes de meterte al ignore

Es que es brutal, puta escoria asi, sicopata, asesina, que hace gracietas y burlas del sufrimiento y tortura de animales, son puta escoria sicopata y asesina que no tiene cabida alguna en la sociedad. Una cosa es que haya que comer, y que se exiga legislar para que los sacrificios se hagan de una puta vez de una forma totalmente indolora. Y otra cosa es puta escoria sicopata que disfruta con la tortura. Empiezan asesinando a borreguitos recien nacidos y acaban mutilando violando y rajando en canal a las niñas de alcacer


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Oct 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala, algun dia, un animal te mate, te descerraje, te seccione a pedacitos mientras gritas de dolor sin que nadie te oiga, puta escoria hija de la grandisima puta perra sidosa malnacido terrorista asesino cabron
> 
> Me espero a que leas antes de meterte al ignore
> 
> Es que es brutal, puta escoria asi, sicopata, asesina, que hace gracietas y burlas del sufrimiento y tortura de animales, son puta escoria sicopata y asesina que no tiene cabida alguna en la sociedad. Una cosa es que haya que comer, y que se exiga legislar para que los sacrificios se hagan de una puta vez de una forma totalmente indolora. Y otra cosa es puta escoria sicopata que disfruta con la tortura. Empiezan asesinando a borreguitos recien nacidos y acaban mutilando violando y rajando en canal a las niñas de alcacer



Que te calles COMEPLANTAS!!


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Oct 2020)

Me voy a repasar este hilo para meter a muuuuuucha puta escoria al ignore. Aunque veo que muchos ya estan ignorados. No falla. La misma puta escoria sicopata, es sicopata en todos los campos

La misma puta basura de gentuza asesina que la tengo en el ignore por ser genocidas viricos, son los mismos hijos de la gran puta toreros y los mismos hijos de la gran puta que se divierten con las torturas en los mataderos. A toda esa puta escoria habria que deportarla al cuerno de africa y dejarlos alli, que vivan entre sus congeneres y se maten y mutilen unos a otros. Veras que descojone cuando la moronegrada le haga a ellos lo mismo que ellos hacen con los animales


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Video muy crudo.
> 
> Yo de chaval trabajé
> en un matadero de cerdos.
> ...



No encuentro ni la rima ni la metrica de estos versos.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

Mizraim dijo:


> Por supuesto que estamos donde estamos por el consumo de carne, pero es necesario esa saña con esos animales, que evidentemente tambien sufren?
> 
> Coño que hay una parte del video donde coje al cerdo de la oreja y le empieza a dar puñetados y patadas, luego en otra parte le clava algo en el ojo sin necesidad alguna, eso es otro nivel de hijo putismo y los que no lo querais ver sois unos putos psicopatas.



por supuesto, en dónde está demostrada esa patraña. 

Hasta hace 40 o 50 mil años, cuando hay registros de la invención de arcos, flechas, lanzas y propulsores, nuestra especie y ancestros directos (todo el género homo durante varios millones de años) fue carroñera a lo más.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Video muy crudo.
> 
> Yo de chaval trabajé
> en un matadero de cerdos.
> ...



Ese trabajo deshumaniza, pero no me imagino a un ser inteligente descendiente de felinos teniendo problemas con ello.

Una cosa es matar para sobrevivir y sólo lo necesario y otra eso.

A mí me han contado veterinarios que entran animales con tumores a la cadena igual.

Lo queramos o no somos primates, nuestra psicología básica, nuestro mito básico de la abundancia es un jardín lleno de frutas, no una pradera llena de presas para cazar.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A ver pedazo de ignorante, que no tienes ni puta idea de nutrición ni de anatomía ni de fisiología, el ser humano, anatómica y fisiológicamente se parece muchísimo más a los animales que son ETOLÓGICAMENTE frugívoros y hervíboros, y está muy alejado de los animales carnívoros y omnívoros (que en realidad están mucho más cerca de los carnívoros).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy harto de rebatir está sarta de gilipolleces que has copipasteado aquí, las fotos de las dentaduras y las afirmaciones de mierda que te sacas de la manga, tras haberselas sacado de la manga los otros subnormales a los que sigues.

Si quieres aprender, lee mis discusiones con Ataraxio en este mismo hilo.


El ser humano es onminivoro, y además de siempre, igual que los chimpancés hoy día, que sin tecnología alguna, comen animales y frutos.

Cierra el saco de mierda que tienes bajo la nariz y no hagas más el ridículo, TONTO.

Comeré lo que me salga de los cojones. Si no hay más carne, siempre me quedarán las entrañas de algún familiar tuyo. No el cerebro, por supuesto. Eso no daría ni para un canape.


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (28 Oct 2020)

Al que pretenda quitarme el jamón le haré yo lo mismo.

Cuidao pues.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2020)

Se hace con todos los animales, estos han dejado de ser animales, y han pasado a ser un producto de consumo.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

Mizraim dijo:


> Por supuesto que estamos donde estamos por el consumo de carne, pero es necesario esa saña con esos animales, que evidentemente tambien sufren?
> 
> Coño que hay una parte del video donde coje al cerdo de la oreja y le empieza a dar puñetados y patadas, luego en otra parte le clava algo en el ojo sin necesidad alguna, eso es otro nivel de hijo putismo y los que no lo querais ver sois unos putos psicopatas.



?Si a ti te ponen las fotos de niños tailandeses cosiendo zapatillas vas a ir descalzo a partir de ese dia?

Pues esto igual. Esas imágenes os parecen un drama a los tontos sobrealimentados que no teneis nada mejor que hacer más que tocar los cojones.

Come algas si quieres.

Yo comeré animales, partiéndome de risa mientras lo hago, y no veré vídeos que no me apetezca ver.

Si me consideras un psicópata por no ver esa propaganda para idiotas no me importa, al fin y al cabo yo a ti te considero un subnomal tironucable.


----------



## t_chip (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Video muy crudo.
> 
> Yo de chaval trabajé
> en un matadero de cerdos.
> ...



?Por que dejaste de comer cerdo "excepto jamón"?


?El cerdo del que salió el jamón no te da penita?


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Oct 2020)

@ATARAXIO es de esos imbeciles que ve una tragedia en la muerte de un cerdo (El video es cruel lo admito) estoy seguro que utiliza desparasitantes para sus pajaros, asesinando pulgas y garrapatas con agonicas drogas pestilentes...

Para desparasitar a sus pajaros le da igual que muerte sea...
Es una cuestion de emotividad por el cerdo...

¿Las pulgas no merecen vivir? ¿Y los chinches? ¿quien piensa en las garrapatas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Me voy a repasar este hilo para meter a muuuuuucha puta escoria al ignore. Aunque veo que muchos ya estan ignorados. No falla. La misma puta escoria sicopata, es sicopata en todos los campos
> 
> La misma puta basura de gentuza asesina que la tengo en el ignore por ser genocidas viricos, son los mismos hijos de la gran puta toreros y los mismos hijos de la gran puta que se divierten con las torturas en los mataderos. A toda esa puta escoria habria que deportarla al cuerno de africa y dejarlos alli, que vivan entre sus congeneres y se maten y mutilen unos a otros. Veras que descojone cuando la moronegrada le haga a ellos lo mismo que ellos hacen con los animales



te doy la razón. 

Es de sentido común que quienes no tienen empatía por el sufrimiento animal, tampoco lo tienen por las personas


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (28 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Prefiero no verlo, ya con lo que dices te creo, solo una mirada psicópata es capaz de ver tal animalada sin apartar la vista del documental durante ciertos instantes.


----------



## aldebariano (28 Oct 2020)

La solución no es dejar de comer carne, la carne es esencial para la salud humana. Es como decir que dejes de usar smartphones porque niños negros son esclavizados para minar el coltán en África. 

Quiero ver a un vegano dejar de usar smartphones para ver su congruencia moral.


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Lo mismo es tu lo has dicho.


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Por que dejaste de comer cerdo "excepto jamón"?
> 
> 
> ?El cerdo del que salió el jamón no te da penita?



Ya sé que suena absurdo, 
pero me gusta el jamón.

Me gustaría tener 
esa fuerza de voluntad 
y dejar de comer carne, 
pero me gusta y es saludable.

El problema de los mataderos 
industriales es el trato 
terrible y gratuito
que le dan a los animales.

Pero no me parece 
mal matar animales 
para comer.

De nuevo, 
el problema 
son los abusos 
y las formas.


----------



## Mizraim (28 Oct 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Si a ti te ponen las fotos de niños tailandeses cosiendo zapatillas vas a ir descalzo a partir de ese dia?
> 
> Pues esto igual. Esas imágenes os parecen un drama a los tontos sobrealimentados que no teneis nada mejor que hacer más que tocar los cojones.
> 
> ...




Ponte a la cola para chuparme la polla SUBNORMAL, que primera va tu madre y tu hermana.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Oct 2020)

Yo he participado en esas matanzas y antaño sin el cerdo haber quien cojones vivia en condiciones...
Toda nuestra cultura esta ligada a esos animales o parecidos...
Existen metodos menos agresivos, pero para hacer morcillas hay que acuchillar en vivo, sino no saca tanto...


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Todo por aprovechar la mercancía que es dinero


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ese trabajo deshumaniza, pero no me imagino a un ser inteligente descendiente de felinos teniendo problemas con ello.
> 
> Una cosa es matar para sobrevivir y sólo lo necesario y otra eso.
> 
> ...



Así es.

Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Oct 2020)

La cuestion no es CARNE SI, CARNE NO la cuestion es CARNE BARATA, SI CARNE BARATA NO...
La industrializacion de los mataderos y granjas solo a sido para que la carne antaño producto de ricos la comieran tambien los menos pudientes...

¿Quereis carne barata? Pues no hay mas que esto...

¿Quereis cerditos alegres? Pues pagadle al agricultor el triple o el sextuple de un cerdo industrial...

En euskera RICO se dice ABERATS que significa el que tiene animales...


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No encuentro ni la rima ni la metrica de estos versos.



Hahahahaha!!


Será que no la tiene!!


----------



## Play_91 (28 Oct 2020)

A la gente le da igual, ¿no ves que no empatizan ni con su prójimo? como para empatizar con animales.

Tienen a los trabajadores allí pagándoles 2 pesetas quemados, como para empatizar con los animales.

Y el jefe sólo quiere más y más dinero = el cáncer del mundo actual.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> La cuestion no es CARNE SI, CARNE NO la cuestion es CARNE BARATA, SI CARNE BARATA NO...
> La industrializacion de los mataderos y granjas solo a sido para que la carne antaño producto de ricos la comieran tambien los menos pudientes...
> 
> ¿Quereis carne barata? Pues no hay mas que esto...
> ...



Esta es la realidad. Carne una vez a la mes, como en la mayor parte de los pueblos a lo largo de la historia. O cuando hay caza y se consigue cazar, sino, al dios de turno gracias por tener lo que hemos recolectado.

Menudo cuelgue con la puta carne, joder.


----------



## Play_91 (28 Oct 2020)

Incluso para nosotros es malo comer la carne de un cerdo que ha sufrido horrores antes de morir. 
El cuerpo empieza a segregar sustancias químicas por estrés extremo que no es nada bueno luego para que lo comamos.


----------



## Pio Pio (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Ya sé que suena absurdo,
> pero me gusta el jamón.
> 
> Me gustaría tener
> ...



Te creo hermano, me pasa lo mismo, no me comería un trozo de cerdo, ni cordero ni ostias... pero un jamón ibérico, eso son palabras mayores.


----------



## mopa (28 Oct 2020)

Hombre yo hacerme vegano ya te digo yo que no, es lo más bueno que hay con diferencia, incluso una pechuga empanada naranja de esas ya es más bueno que cualquier otra cosa del mundo.

Pero hay que tener más respeto al animal y no poco hacia el matarife que tiene que hacer sufrir a un animal y dormir tranquilo después solo porque vayas a ganar más pasta (los jefes, Pedro Sánchez permitiendolo, que venda su puta casa de cristal y ayude al animal, hijodeputa¡


----------



## Larata (28 Oct 2020)

Me parece una barbaridad, pero la solución no es que yo no coma cerdo sino que a esa gentuza la metan en la cárcel y al dueño del matadero una multa del copón.


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Te creo hermano, me pasa lo mismo, no me comería un trozo de cerdo, ni cordero ni ostias... pero un jamón ibérico, eso son palabras mayores.



Hahahahah!!

Claro!!

Es que es así.

Me pasó lo mismo 
con el pollo. 

No como pollo ya.
Le cogí asco.
Tal vez porque 
comía demasiado.

Me gusta la ternera 
de calidad, pero tampoco 
como mucha.

Y el bendito jamón!!

Pero joder... 
¿comerte un animal 
que ha sido electrocutado, 
envenenado y troceado 
vivo?

Pffff... 

Si lo piensas da mal rollo.

Si tuviera una granja, 
me comería un cerdito 
bien criado, al que le daría 
buena alimentacion y buena vida.

Y lo mataría con el menor 
dolor y sufrimiento posible.

Pero claro, matar animales 
a toneladas para ganar 
dinero... pues eso.

Así nos va!!!


----------



## ajrf (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo queramos o no somos primates, nuestra psicología básica, nuestro mito básico de la abundancia es un jardín lleno de frutas, no una pradera llena de presas para cazar.



Los babuinos discrepan.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Hahahahah!!
> 
> Claro!!
> 
> ...



de hecho si esperas a que muera de forma natural para comértelo, técnicamente eres moralmente vegano


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Oct 2020)

ajrf dijo:


> Los babuinos discrepan.



Sin embargo, en su *dieta* predominan las especies vegetales. Alimentos comunes son las hierbas, las semillas, las frutas, las raíces, las cortezas, las flores, las hojas, las vainas, las bayas y la savia de algunas...

Babuino - Información y Características de los Monos.

son carroñeros, imagínate la cantidad de carne que deben de comer, pues esa, que es bastante más cercana a la que comieron nuestros antepasados, sobre todo en los últimos miles de años, es la cantidad "óptima" para el ser humano.


----------



## RAFA MORA (28 Oct 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> de hecho si esperas a que muera de forma natural para comértelo, técnicamente eres moralmente vegano



Interesante.

Lo de ser vegano 
o no, me da absolutamente igual.

Pero oye, lo que dices 
me parece genial. 

Supongo que si el cerdo 
muere de viejo pero está 
sano, no hay ningún problema.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Oct 2020)

Para eso están los inspectores de mataderos, a mi no me cuentes tu vida triste....


----------



## Catalinius (29 Oct 2020)

Ser milenialista es lo que tiene...que no sabéis comer....os sacan de la coca cola, las hamburguesas y los doritos y muerte súbita.....


----------



## Euron G. (29 Oct 2020)

Espero sinceramente que tengas una muerte dolorosa, agónica, larga y sufrida. Maldito hijo de la grandísima puta. Te echaba a los cerdos para que te devoraran vivo, escoria abyecta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

nuestra civilización judeocristianamusulmana hunde sus raíces en el zoroastrismo , que inventa la idea de dios como ser omnipotente creador del hombre a su imagen y semejanza haciéndole rey y señor de todas las cosas y de todos los animales que en el mundo habitan .

Una idea similar a otras tribus primitivas en las que lógicamente se creen el centro del universo.
Pero es que esa misma sensación la tiene cualquier otra especie ¿ acaso no se cree un elefante o un león un individuo poderoso ?

pero también le pasa a un escarabajo. Millones de años antes de que existiesen nuestros antepasados los monos, ya existían todas las especies que siguen viviendo en la actualidad. En el continente americano hasta que llegaron los humanos hace unos 10.000 años , era un mundo lleno de vida , con los colibríes, los jaguares, las anacondas , los monos , los guacamayos ... nadie echaba de menos a los humanos ni falta que hacían .

Nuestra civilización nacida en las zonas desérticas de Egipto e Israel no convivían con animales. Había cabras , escorpiones , serpientes y poco más .

De ahí que se vean a los animales como cosas . Luego vino Descartes influenciado inevitablemente por haber nacido en occidente , que sentenció que los animales son mecánicos como relojes y que no sienten ni padecen . Descartes es el filósofo más influyente en la forma en la que vemos la vida los occidentales . No podemos evitar estar condicionados por las creencias ancestrales , igual que el idioma que hablamos , lo que pensamos se hereda de padres a hijos.

Por otro lado las civilizaciones orientales que se desarrollan en lo que hoy es India o China, los humanos viven rodeados de infinidad de especies.
La presencia constante de los monos en las poblaciones humanas , con su inteligencia, su picardía , su conducta exactamente igual que los humanos , hicieron entender que la diferencia con los llamados animales era mínima . En los monos era más visible pero por extensión en todos era igual. Los mismos miedos , las mismas emociones, las mismas ansiedades . El sentido de su vida que es buscar pareja y criar a los hijos ... todo eso les hizo sagrados porque sólo es una cuestión de formas . En el fondo somos lo mismo .

Tú has sido un microscópico " microbio " llamado espermatozoide justo antes de fundirte con el óvulo, luego fuiste pez en el pequeño mar del útero de tu madre, luego anfibio , reptil , mono y saliste con forma humana , pero en tu cerebro tienes a todos como las capas de una cebolla.

En relación al sometimiento de algunas especies de animales para ser esclavizados , en nada se diferencia del sometimiento y esclavitud que viven las personas. No veo ninguna diferencia entre un burro dando vueltas a una noria y una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión.

El cerebro tiene una capacidad muy limitada de entender el mundo que le rodea y después de dejar de crecer a los 23 años ya no se puede aprender nada más . La vida irá en piloto automático repitiendo al día siguiente lo mismo que el anterior.

A las personas y los animales adultos le angustia la incertidumbre y las novedades y por lo tanto un burro que no haya conocido otra vida que dar vueltas a una noria, cuando lo sueltan, sigue girando sobre sí mismo . Es lo que le hace feliz, es su vida.

En relación a los perros o los caballos que tiran de un carro, si son bien tratados y no se les exige un sobreesfuerzo no tienen porque sentirse agobiados . Las razas son mutaciones que generación tras generación seleccionaron a los que mejor soportaban su papel como herramientas de trabajo.

El hecho de que nunca se esclavizasen a los monos , ni gorilas ni chimpancés , ni se críen en cautividad para usarlos como esclavos es simplemente porque son lo suficientemente listos para no obedecer.

Las especies más inteligentes como delfines, monos , loros , si quieres que hagan algo tienes que pagarles un sueldo. Se llama refuerzo positivo .
Nunca jamás se consigue nada a través de la violencia o el castigo , más bien al contrario , se asustan , desconfían , te ven como un enemigo y cuando te ven llegar se ponen a la defensiva en plan ataque.

Y fue así como se inventó el sueldo en los humanos en vez de la esclavitud , básicamente es lo mismo, pero la recompensa provoca un chute de dopamina que convierte en adicto al trabajador . luego la recompensa se le vuelve a quitar al pagar la comida y la vivienda y de esa manera se perpetúa en el tiempo su aceptación como esclavo al hacerle dependiente.

La llamada socialdemocracia es una secta esclavista, que usa burdos trucos de adiestramiento animal para someter a las personas .
La socialdemocracia , que es el cristianismo laico , es la forma de vida más esclavista que existe. Por eso decía Nietzsche que era una civilización de esclavos.

Moral de amos y esclavos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Los judíos - un pueblo «nacido para la esclavitud»


Así Habló Zaratustra. Nietzsche


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

Los humanos sólo han podido esclavizar a unas especies muy limitadas . De no existir esas especies me resulta difícil imaginar qué animal cabalgaría ¿ quizás un toro ? quizás una avestruz ? 

No se han esclavizado gorilas porque son inteligentes y no les gusta obedecer .


----------



## Catalinius (29 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nuestra civilización judeocristianamusulmana hunde sus raíces en el zoroastrismo , que inventa la idea de dios como ser omnipotente creador del hombre a su imagen y semejanza haciéndole rey y señor de todas las cosas y de todos los animales que en el mundo habitan .
> 
> Una idea similar a otras tribus primitivas en las que lógicamente se creen el centro del universo.
> Pero es que esa misma sensación la tiene cualquier otra especie ¿ acaso no se cree un elefante o un león un individuo poderoso ?
> ...



TE APLAUDO INFINITAMENTE


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

Catalinius dijo:


> TE APLAUDO INFINITAMENTE



gracias . Por lo menos le interesa a alguien


----------



## mopa (29 Oct 2020)

A mi tambien pero es tan claro que creía que no hacía falta que te dijera que lo reafirmo


----------



## mopa (29 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> gracias . Por lo menos le interesa a alguien



Me caes bien porque tienes tanta razón o criterio en lo que dices que hasta que pareces un profeta, no hablas por hablar vamos, en el caso anterior hasta te podrías llegar a comparar con el mismísimo ace ventura jaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

una cosa es dar consejos desde la ignorancia ( porque la población española es una de las más ignorantes del mundo ) y otra simplemente transmitir joyas de la sabiduría que pertenecen a la humanidad y de la que disfrutan miles de millones de habitantes. 

Nunca entendí la razón por la que a los españoles se les priva de cualquier tipo de formación para afrontar los inevitables golpes de la vida. 

Antes el catolicismo , de una forma muy infantil y simplona , calmaba a las personas con chaladuras del cielo y de ver a los parientes muertos en la otra vida y tal y cual , pero cualquier persona actual se da cuenta que son patrañas y por eso no tienen efecto. 

La sabiduría real está en el sentido común y la inteligencia de Buda, Confucio o Lao Tse . 

Si en 5 minutos de recopilación de simples frases un español queda desconcertado de su ignorancia , imagínese la diferencia con otras poblaciones que llevan estudiándolo desde niños y lo tienen grabado en su forma de ser. 

En España, un país ocupado que saquean constantemente y esclavizan a su población, buscan que la gente sea ignorante. 
Hacen creer a la borregada que el conocimiento es saber matemáticas o técnicas para trabajar ( generar impuestos ) cuando eso es automatizar a la persona . ¿ qué importa que una mujer sea una experta cajera de supermercado , o un magnífico dentista u operario de fábrica !!! 

Un niño puede haber sacado todo sobresalientes y ser un ignorante como sus padres . Si no hubiese acceso a internet y con un simple click pudiésemos acceder al conocimiento, la totalidad de los españoles habrían pasado por la vida sin saber que fueron unos analfabetos emocionales . 



75 frases maravillosas de Lao Tse

Las 68 mejores frases célebres de Confucio

70 frases sobre la muerte y el más allá


----------



## mopa (29 Oct 2020)

A mi, me educaron en el pasotismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

mopa dijo:


> A mi, me educaron en el pasotismo.


----------



## mopa (30 Oct 2020)

Yo me pegué un año duchandome con agua fría de pequeño porque mi madre la entendí que era mejor así en el 98 o por ahí. Owned.


----------



## mopa (30 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Gran video la virtud es la belleza o armonía


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

a estos también les da igual .. a tí lo que te pasa es que has visto pocos vídeos de lo que está pasando y lo que no se conoce , no se entiende .

puedes buscar los vídeos de como los apalean y los torturan , eso ya queda de tu cuenta .



En este tugurio chino matan cada día 50 perros para comer


----------



## mopa (30 Oct 2020)

Yo he visto un video de la matanza del perro en china...despellejados enteros colgados en hilera agonizando y dejados ahi abandonados retorciéndose. Eso es de ser un hijodeputa pero es que no tiene nombre


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2020)

mopa dijo:


> Yo he visto un video de la matanza del perro en china...despellejados enteros colgados en hilera agonizando y dejados ahi abandonados retorciéndose. Eso es de ser un hijodeputa pero es que no tiene nombre



pero es que esta es la cuestión. Los cerdos son seres tan inteligentes como los perros. Otra cosa es que no reciban ningún estímulo ni de su madre, ni de su manada , ni de las personas y sólo vivan hacinados entre sus excrementos , pero la inteligencia instintiva y todas las emociones las tienen intactas . no sólo sufren físicamente sino que sienten un pavor similar a si los humanos fuesen transportados de la misma manera .

Lo que está pasando con los animales en este momento puntual de la historia de la humanidad , se contará durante miles de años como historias de terror . 

La inteligencia de los cerdos, comparable a la de elefantes o delfines.

Según los científicos, los cerdos son más inteligentes que los chimpancés y los perros

Los cerdos son uno de los animales más inteligentes en el mundo - My Animals


----------



## Catalinius (30 Oct 2020)

En china atropellan cuatro veces a una niña de dos años hasta que la recogen muerta de la carretera....así que .......cualquier cosa....


----------



## John Galt 007 (31 Oct 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a estos también les da igual .. a tí lo que te pasa es que has visto pocos vídeos de lo que está pasando y lo que no se conoce , no se entiende .
> 
> puedes buscar los vídeos de como los apalean y los torturan , eso ya queda de tu cuenta .
> 
> ...



Los chinos NO TIENEN ALMA.

Son seres de aspecto humano que no forman parte del plan de DIOS. Son una mezcla de NEPHILIM y de monos.

Por eso les gusta tanto el comunismo, la aberracion del CREDITO SOCIAL y el gobieno distopico. Por eso crearon el CORONAVIRUS.

Es curioso que los progres de mierda estan todo el puto dia con que no debemos comer carne mientras CALLAN COMO PUTAS ante las barbaridades de los malditos chinos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2020)

más de 50 millones de cerdos , del tamaño de un humano , desaparecen cada año en España . Además de terneros ,vacas, ovejas, cabras , caballos ....

La mejor forma de hacer desaparecer a un cadáver es que se lo coma el perro . No deja ni los huesos.

En España ya hay más cerdos que personas

910 millones de animales son sacrificados en los mataderos españoles


----------



## chemarin (1 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Ni que decir tiene que tú no comes cerdo claro, porque de hacerlo serías un hipócrita de clase alfa, ¿o sí comes pero lo que propones es que se mate a los cerdos más humanamente?


----------



## Alficoz (1 Dic 2020)

Pues no me siento cómplice para nada de esa tortura, tendrá narices la cosa.
Por supuesto que es una bestialidad y los maltratan así sin necesidad habiendo otros métodos de sacrificio que causan menos sufrimiento.
Como carne porque podemos y necesitamos comer carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2020)

Alficoz dijo:


> Pues no me siento cómplice para nada de esa tortura, tendrá narices la cosa.
> Por supuesto que es una bestialidad y los maltratan así sin necesidad habiendo otros métodos de sacrificio que causan menos sufrimiento.
> Como carne porque podemos y necesitamos comer carne.



de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, la mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> Ni que decir tiene que tú no comes cerdo claro, porque de hacerlo serías un hipócrita de clase alfa, ¿o sí comes pero lo que propones es que se mate a los cerdos más humanamente?



Yo simplemente muestro la realidad oculta


----------



## chemarin (1 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo simplemente muestro la realidad oculta



No es verdad, en el hilo haces un juicio categórico sobre la complicidad de todos, y yo te pregunto si comes cerdo. Esa es la pregunta, eres un hipócrita o no. No me gusta la moralina, pero mucho menos la hipocresía. Desde el momento que comemos animales el modo de matarlos no es tan relevante, ¿o es más humano que te pegue un tiro o que te administre cianuro? El resultado es el mismo para los dos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> No es verdad, en el hilo haces un juicio categórico sobre la complicidad de todos, y yo te pregunto si comes cerdo. Esa es la pregunta, eres un hipócrita o no. No me gusta la moralina, pero mucho menos la hipocresía. Desde el momento que comemos animales el modo de matarlos no es tan relevante, ¿o es más humano que te pegue un tiro o que te administre cianuro? El resultado es el mismo para los dos.



¿ qué sabes tú lo que yo hago para concienciar de este problema grave ? 

este hilo es una muestra. 

la carne no crece en bandejas blancas de poliespán .


----------



## chemarin (1 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué sabes tú lo que yo hago para concienciar de este problema grave ?
> 
> este hilo es una muestra.
> 
> la carne no crece en bandejas blancas de poliespán .



Vaya que eres un hipócrita y un sinvergüenza, el hecho de que no contestes a una pregunta sencilla es porque comes cerdo aunque luego abras un hilo con moralina, pues no vivales, que "denuncies" cómo se mata a los cerdos no te eximen de tu hipocresía por zamparte sus derivados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Dic 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> Vaya que eres un hipócrita y un sinvergüenza, el hecho de que no contestes a una pregunta sencilla es porque comes cerdo aunque luego abras un hilo con moralina, pues no vivales, que "denuncies" cómo se mata a los cerdos no te eximen de tu hipocresía por zamparte sus derivados.



Seré todo lo que tu quieras , pero no soy gilipollas ni cierro los ojos a los verdaderos problemas de la sociedad de la que sí soy cómplice.


----------



## Kalikatres (1 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Qué hijoputa! tengo un matadero cerca de casa y eso no pasa ni por asomo.
Pásate por veteranos a ver a los narcos cómo trabajan por encargo y te pajeas mirándolo.


----------



## Alficoz (1 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta, la mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida



Eso no obedece a que no la puedan comer, en el sentido de digerirla, si no pudiésemos comer carne no podríamos digerirla, tan simple como eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Alficoz dijo:


> Eso no obedece a que no la puedan comer, en el sentido de digerirla, si no pudiésemos comer carne no podríamos digerirla, tan simple como eso.



te lo explico de otra forma. 

Imagina que a tu perro o a tu gato, te lo roban , lo hacinan en jaulas como a los pollos entre sus excrementos, sin poder ver la luz del sol ni poder correr ni dormir en una manta. luego después de ese tormento cada uno de los minutos de su vida , lo transportan en jaulas durante horas con un calor asfixiante y no puede ni beber . finalmente le apalean para que guarde el turno en la cola mientras ve y oye como a otros como él los matan entre aullidos ensordecedores.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

Alficoz dijo:


> Pues no me siento cómplice para nada de esa tortura, tendrá narices la cosa.
> Por supuesto que es una bestialidad y los maltratan así sin necesidad habiendo otros métodos de sacrificio que causan menos sufrimiento.
> Como carne porque podemos y necesitamos comer carne.



te equivocas, no la necesitamos, es nutrición básica, y la carne de animales criados y sacrificados de esa manera no es en absoluto saludable.

Si ni siquiera te tomas la molestia, cuanto menos, teniendo esa información, de buscar fuentes de carne de animales sanos, aunque eso implicara comer menos carne, eres un irresponsable.

Exactamente igual que los padres que llevan a sus hijos sanos a otro matadero, a que les inyecten algo sin haberse informado absolutamente de nada al respecto, no tienen la misma culpa que los que las fabrican sabiendo lo que son, pero sí cometen, por lo menos, negligencia, están siendo irresponsables, cediendo su responsabilidad, y por tanto libertad, a terceros.

Así nos va.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Qué hijoputa! tengo un matadero cerca de casa y eso no pasa ni por asomo.
> Pásate por veteranos a ver a los narcos cómo trabajan por encargo y te pajeas mirándolo.



¿has entrado? porque como poco ahí pasa de todo, animales con tumores y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Alficoz (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te lo explico de otra forma.
> 
> Imagina que a tu perro o a tu gato, te lo roban , lo hacinan en jaulas como a los pollos entre sus excrementos, sin poder ver la luz del sol ni poder correr ni dormir en una manta. luego después de ese tormento cada uno de los minutos de su vida , lo transportan en jaulas durante horas con un calor asfixiante y no puede ni beber . finalmente le apalean para que guarde el turno en la cola mientras ve y oye como a otros como él los matan entre aullidos ensordecedores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alficoz (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> te equivocas, no la necesitamos, es nutrición básica, y la carne de animales criados y sacrificados de esa manera no es en absoluto saludable.
> 
> Si ni siquiera te tomas la molestia, cuanto menos, teniendo esa información, de buscar fuentes de carne de animales sanos, aunque eso implicara comer menos carne, eres un irresponsable.
> 
> ...



No entiendes lo que lees, he dicho que SI es una tortura y una bestialidad lo que les hacen a esos animales y NO estoy de acuerdo con ella.
Pero SI que necesitamos comer carne de acuerdo a nuestra naturaleza y para mantenernos sanos.
Y en ningún momento he hablado de cantidad de carne a consumir.


----------



## Alficoz (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los humanos sólo han podido esclavizar a unas especies muy limitadas . De no existir esas especies me resulta difícil imaginar qué animal cabalgaría ¿ quizás un toro ? quizás una avestruz ?
> 
> No se han esclavizado gorilas porque son inteligentes y no les gusta obedecer .



Los humanos han esclavizado y esclavizan a sus congéneres.


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> te equivocas, no la necesitamos, es nutrición básica, y la carne de animales criados y sacrificados de esa manera no es en absoluto saludable.
> 
> Si ni siquiera te tomas la molestia, cuanto menos, teniendo esa información, de buscar fuentes de carne de animales sanos, aunque eso implicara comer menos carne, eres un irresponsable.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas tu. Es nutrición básica y sentido común. La carne es carne, y es IMPRESCINDIBLE como omnívoros que somos.
La forma de sacrificio afecta a la calidad percibida, a nada más.

Alimenta lo mismo la carne de un cerdo muerto de viejo que de uno muerto en un matadero.

Los animalistas dais ganas de vomitar, y no tenéis razón, NUNCA Y EN NADA.

?Sabes por qué?.....porque concederos algo solo lleva a la siguiente exigencia.

Así que rentabilidad como único norte, y si no os gusta, !os jodeis!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

Alficoz dijo:


> No entiendes lo que lees, he dicho que SI es una tortura y una bestialidad lo que les hacen a esos animales y NO estoy de acuerdo con ella.
> Pero SI que necesitamos comer carne de acuerdo a nuestra naturaleza y para mantenernos sanos.
> Y en ningún momento he hablado de cantidad de carne a consumir.



¿estás buscando fuentes alternativas de carne? porque la mayoría de la carne que consumes procede de animales criados y tratados de maneras aberrantes. 

Como la necesitamos para estar sanos, según tus prejuicios particulares, entonces supongo que sigues comiendo carne. 

Y a mi mensaje te remito.

Yo conozco a gente que sí ha hecho eso, y precisamente por saber de primera mano qué tipo de animales llegan al matadero, de parte de amigos veterinarios. 

Y de esto hace décadas.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Te equivocas tu. Es nutrición básica y sentido común. La carne es carne, y es IMPRESCINDIBLE como omnívoros que somos.
> La forma de sacrificio afecta a la calidad percibida, a nada más.
> 
> Alimenta lo mismo la carne de un cerdo muerto de viejo que de uno muerto en un matadero.
> ...



La ciencia es algo más que sentido común. No, en absoluto es necesaria para estar sano. No soy animalista, es más, en realidad no soy vegano si vegano incluye necesariamente el aspecto moral, es más, compro zapatos de cuero porque los otros no me duran una mierda.

Soy vegetariano estricto, si prefieres usar ese nombre.

No hay un sólo nutriente que se pueda obtener de la carne que no esté en alguna planta, y sí hay muchos nutrientes que faltan en la carne que están en las plantas y toxinas producto de su inevitable putrefacción que sólo están en la carne.


----------



## damnit (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> porque concederos algo solo lleva a la siguiente exigencia.



y esto es lo que resume la mierda de sociedad en la que vivimos, en la que hemos dado tantas concesiones a los tontos del pueblo que ahora son los que dictan nuestro destino

me ha gustado la frase, me la guardo


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

déjate de cortar lechugas y penas imaginarias, un perro que en su vida ha cazado nada y siempre ha comido pienso, ve un pajarillo o un ratón y se lanza a cazarlo y lo mata si puede.

Pero un ciervo, o un conejo o un mono, no.

Adivina hacia que lado estamos los seres humanos escorados.

Si encima luego se mata en esas condiciones, volumen y maneras, pues peor todavía.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

que no, que nadie llora ni se piensa un segundo coger una lechuga del huerto o matar una cucaracha. 

Las cosas son como son.

Que cada quien como lo que pueda y quiera, pero la carne no es nutricionalmente necesaria y en un escenario de escasez la gente va volver a comer la cantidad que comían nuestros antepasados y ya llorarán, pero su salud mejorará.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Dic 2020)

ESC dijo:


> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.



En mi casa cocíamos vivas las langostas por navidad. Quedaban de rechupete.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Tú eres un subnormal. Comparar una lechuga con un ser que lo único que se diferencia de tí es en la forma y aún así lo dudo que haya mucha diferencia. 

De hecho los cerdos , los jabalíes son más sensibles que los humanos . Con tocarles al piel ya se quejan .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Alficoz dijo:


> Los humanos han esclavizado y esclavizan a sus congéneres.



No sé por qué siempre te ves en el lado del amo, del esclavizador , del comedor de otro seres vivos. tus antepasados temían a las fieras . 
Ese miedo que sientes por las noches cuando oyes un ruido que no sabes de donde viene , es lo que estremecía a tus antepasados suponiendo que eran los pasos de un depredador que los iba a comer , de hecho sucedía muchas veces. No había puertas , no había cerraduras , un oso , un lobo, un leopardo hambriento acechaba en la oscuridad. 

No veo la razón por la que estás protegido de ser comido por los lobos o los leones. De hecho sería una buena forma de control de la superpoblación


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Debes ser una persona con poca cultura . Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano , ya pululaban por el mundo todos los animales sin vivir encerrados en granjas intensivas. No tienes ni la menor idea de lo que es la vida y lo que significa vivir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

¿ qué te hace pensar que eres listo ? es precisamente desconocer lo que no sabes lo que te hace sentirte por encima de la media . 

Efecto Dunning-Kruger, o por qué mucha gente opina de todo sin tener ni idea - Cultura Inquieta
El efecto Dunning-Kruger puede resumirse en una frase: cuanto menos sabemos, más creemos saber. Es un sesgo cognitivo según el cual, las personas con menos habilidades, capacidades y conocimientos tienden a sobrestimar esas mismas habilidad, capacidades y conocimientos. Como resultado, suelen convertirse en ultracrepidianos; gente que opina sobre todo lo que escucha sin tener idea, pero pensando que sabe mucho más que los demás.


----------



## Elvensen (2 Dic 2020)

De vez en cuando me pongo absolutamente todos los videos de esa pagina uno detras de otro. Me gusta bastante verlos, es entretenido.
Son comida, se los cria para eso. Y no quiero cazar ni comer verduras, quiero carne. Somos muchos y se tiene que matar de forma industrial.
Cuando se produzcan mejores formas de procesar el alimento vivo, se ira reduciendo estas practicas por otras mas "eticas", segun vosotros.


----------



## командир (2 Dic 2020)

Los dos grandes problemas del mundo son la enorme superpoblación humana del planeta y que vivamos rodeados de tarados con una gigantesca vanidad que se creen "el todo" cuando son la última mierda, de ahí que les importe una mierda la vida del indefenso, con el que siempre se acaban cebando cobardemente cuando ven que uno de sus amiguitos puede atacar con impunidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

poco has leído tú de mis hilos a los que te remito . 

*Y vivían en armonía y el lobo yacía con el cordero " . *De los miles de conceptos que he expuesto jamás encontrarás algo como eso que te has inventado y que demuestra tu ignorancia y falta de entendimiento en este tema. 

no voy a gastar tiempo contigo contándote cosas que no podrás asimilar , si quieres enterarte repasa mis hilos que ya hay mucho publicado . 

Que tú te creas un semidios a imagen y semejanza de los dioses es un problema de tu intelecto en donde todavía flotan los conceptos que te han inculcado en tu infancia. No sabes nada de la inteligencia animal y supones que van corriendo por el monte dando trompicones sin ton ni son . 

Comes, bebes, duermes , copulas igual que un mono . Tus deseos , tus miedos y ansiedades son exactamente los mismos . 

Cualquier otra cosa que puedas hacer en términos profesionales te superará la inteligencia artificial o un simple robot. 
Cualquier perro es infinitamente más inteligente que un humano con retraso mental . ¿ acaso no son humanos ? 

Todas las especies además de sobrevivir en ecosistemas siempre peligrosos y llenos de depredadores , son capaces de criar a sus hijos , preparar su vivienda , mantener su higiene , buscar comida todos los días para que sobrevivan generación tras generación algo que probablemente tú no has sido capaz con lo listo que te crees. 

Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva

Entre el alma animal y el alma humana existe una continuidad evolutiva. Nuestras creencias antropocéntricas, lo son por Descartes y la tradición judía

Mi afición es el vuelo libre con guacamayos. Hay que criarlos a mano con una papilla especial , se sacan del nido antes de abrir los ojos ( impronta )


Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo


La especie humana evolucionó exactamente en las orillas del lago Makgadikgadi Botsuana . Nuestro origen acuático es lo que nos diferencia del resto

La vida son ciclos reproductivos programados, si no estás dispuesto a terminarlo, no lo empieces o te castigará la madre naturaleza. wikipedia .

LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

A los 9 meses de iniciar un ciclo reproductivo, si no hay embarazo real se producirá un parto psicológico que trastornará la mente de la mujer .

EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

ahí tienes mis hilos si quieres comparar la diferencia


----------



## Alficoz (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿estás buscando fuentes alternativas de carne? porque la mayoría de la carne que consumes procede de animales criados y tratados de maneras aberrantes.
> 
> Como la necesitamos para estar sanos, según tus prejuicios particulares, entonces supongo que sigues comiendo carne.
> 
> ...



Si que consumo carne, no cantidades grandes, pero si consumo. 
Y lo de "prejuicios particulares" no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, así les va a los veganos sobretodo que necesitan suplementarse para mantener la salud.


----------



## Alficoz (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sé por qué siempre te ves en el lado del amo, del esclavizador , del comedor de otro seres vivos. tus antepasados temían a las fieras .
> Ese miedo que sientes por las noches cuando oyes un ruido que no sabes de donde viene , es lo que estremecía a tus antepasados suponiendo que eran los pasos de un depredador que los iba a comer , de hecho sucedía muchas veces. No había puertas , no había cerraduras , un oso , un lobo, un leopardo hambriento acechaba en la oscuridad.
> 
> No veo la razón por la que estás protegido de ser comido por los lobos o los leones. De hecho sería una buena forma de control de la superpoblación



Se te va la pinza.
Igual necesitas un buen chuletón a la parrilla.


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que no, que nadie llora ni se piensa un segundo coger una lechuga del huerto o matar una cucaracha.
> 
> Las cosas son como son.
> 
> Que cada quien como lo que pueda y quiera, pero la carne no es nutricionalmente necesaria y en un escenario de escasez la gente va volver a comer la cantidad que comían nuestros antepasados y ya llorarán, pero su salud mejorará.



No hay nada más sano, necesario y nutritivo que la carne.

Que digas lo contrario con tono de saber andar y mascar chicle a la vez no lo convierte en verdad, ni demuestra siquiera que sepas andar y mascar chicle a la vez.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Debes ser una persona con poca cultura . Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano , ya pululaban por el mundo todos los animales sin vivir encerrados en granjas intensivas. No tienes ni la menor idea de lo que es la vida y lo que significa vivir.



?Sabes que es vida y que significa vivir?

Pues es hacer lo que te pida el cuerpo, pasando por encima del cadáver del subnormal que intente impedirtelo, arrancarle la cabeza y usarla de orinal.


Eso es vida.

Eso es vivir .

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> No hay nada más sano, necesario y nutritivo que la carne.
> 
> Que digas lo contrario con tono de saber andar y mascar chicle a la vez no lo convierte en verdad, ni demuestra siquiera que sepas andar y mascar chicle a la vez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



NI PUTA IDEA, he puesto miles de estudios.

Pero para qué leer.


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La ciencia es algo más que sentido común. No, en absoluto es necesaria para estar sano. No soy animalista, es más, en realidad no soy vegano si vegano incluye necesariamente el aspecto moral, es más, compro zapatos de cuero porque los otros no me duran una mierda.
> 
> Soy vegetariano estricto, si prefieres usar ese nombre.
> 
> No hay un sólo nutriente que se pueda obtener de la carne que no esté en alguna planta, y sí hay muchos nutrientes que faltan en la carne que están en las plantas y toxinas producto de su inevitable putrefacción que sólo están en la carne.



Me importa un comino lo que seas, lo que te consideres o cualquier otra parida que me cuentes para intentar influir en mi y conseguir que te escuche o crea más que a cualquier otro tonto.

Soy carnívoro, quiero comer carne y lo haré por encima de tu cadáver si es necesario.

Vive tu mierda de vida y no molestes, tonto.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> NI PUTA IDEA, he puesto miles de estudios.
> 
> Pero para qué leer.



Me paso todos TUS estudios inventados y pagados al peso por el forro de los cojones, TONTO.

?Ves?....yo también SE poner maYúsculas.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Me importa un comino lo que seas, lo que te consideres o cualquier otra parida que me cuentes para intentar influir en mi y conseguir que te escuche o crea más que a cualquier otro tonto.
> 
> Soy carnívoro, quiero comer carne y lo haré por encima de tu cadáver su es necesario.
> 
> ...



eres un psicópata y lo sabes .


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> NI PUTA IDEA, he puesto miles de estudios.
> 
> Pero para qué leer.



Estoy hasta los huevos de leer estudios falseados por progres para llevarme por donde mi estómago no quiere ir.

Me gusta la carne, me sienta bien, me mantiene fuerte y el sentido común me dice que es sana.

Un estudio de un soplapollas que cobra por escribirlo, publicado por un mamporrero a sueldo del dominical de El Pais, y posteado aquí por un tonto a las tres no me va a hacer ir contra mi naturaleza carnívora, !tonto!

Te lo explico fácil, pero claro....?para que pensar?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> eres un psicópata y lo sabes .



Eres subnormal y lo sopechas. No te da la neurona para saberlo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Estoy hasta los huevos de leer estudios falseados por progres para llevarme por donde mi estómago no quiere ir.
> 
> Me gusta la carne, me sienta bien, me mantiene fuerte y el sentido común me dice que es sana.
> 
> ...



por mi como si comes mierda, de hecho hay animales coprófagos . 

De lo que se trata es del sufrimiento de seres vivos que tienen exactamente el mismo derecho que tú de vivir su vida . 

Su impulso vital es seguir su comportamiento programado como sus antepasados , como un pingüino en el polo sur , como cualquier otra especie . 
No han nacido para vivir hacinados , maltratados , golpeados , sin ver la luz del sol , sin vivir la vida a la que tienen derecho . 

no lo entenderás porque tampoco entendería un talibán que Alá no existe. Tu antropocentrismo cartesiano te convierte en un ignorante que no quiere saber. 

Los animales tiene su vida al margen de los depredadores . El estado basal es la armonía y la felicidad. 

De la misma manera que a los niños o a tí os gustan los juegos de ordenador, la batalla por la vida en los ecosistemas tiene sus momentos intensos y para eso están las emociones, para responder al peligro y actuar en consecuencia. 

A veces alguno pierde la batalla , pero la inmensa mayoría sobrevive y puede criar a sus hijos, sino no existirían . Si te das cuenta , no existen hospitales ni supermercados en los ecosistemas y mira como proliferan .


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por mi como si comes mierda, de hecho hay animales coprófagos .
> 
> De lo que se trata es del sufrimiento de seres vivos que tienen exactamente el mismo derecho que tú de vivir su vida .
> 
> ...



Tu eres un animal coprofago. Comes mierda vegetal.

Ni soy antropocentrista ni dejo de serlo. Esa solo es otra palabra de mierda para intentar manipularnos.

Con asnos como tú, lo han conseguido, pero yo escucho a mi cuerpo, y este me pide carne.

Tu mente podrida por las películas de Disney te muestra leones señoriales ofreciendo a su heredero, futuro rey de la selva, a su pueblo fiel.

Antropomórfizas a los animales y les atribuyes cualidades que no tienen.

Si quieres suicidarte lentamente alimentándote contra tu naturaleza, allá tú. A mi me da igual.
De hecho, el mundo será un lugar mejor sin asnos como tú, que sois cuatro, porque con esa mierda de alimentación perdéis siempre y no transmitís vuestros genes.

La naturaleza es sabia.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## diavole1 (2 Dic 2020)

Así a las apuradas entiendo que el creador del hilo come carne, pero está en contra de la industria y el hacinamiento de los animales. Lo cual me parece sensato y logico. 

O entendí mal y el creador del hilo es vegano?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Tu eres un animal coprofago. Comes mierda vegetal.
> 
> Ni soy antropocentrista ni dejo de serlo. Esa solo es otra palabra de mierda para intentar manipularnos.
> 
> ...



lo dicho. eres un ignorante y como tal incapaz de aprender o entender conceptos nuevos que no sean los anteriormente establecidos. 

no se trata de lo que comas , de hecho de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , la mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida. 

Eres la primera generación que vive con neveras y granjas intensivas. Para tus padres comer pollo era un lujo , una vez al mes . pregúntales. 

al no haber neveras la única carne era tocino y poco más del cerdo que se mataba en las casas y se dosificaba todo el año . la carne fresca era un lujo que pocos se podían permitir. 

Tú , pobre de tí , vives ensimismado en tu mundo disney .


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2020)

No lo dudaba. 

Tan subnormal eres para no tener empatía por el dolor de los animales , como para venir a cagar a un hilo sin venir a cuento .


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2021)

Depresión, alcoholismo y suicidio: el terrible testimonio de una trabajadora en un matadero


----------



## t_chip (4 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo dicho. eres un ignorante y como tal incapaz de aprender o entender conceptos nuevos que no sean los anteriormente establecidos.
> 
> no se trata de lo que comas , de hecho de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , la mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida.
> 
> ...



!Un animalista acusando a un carnívoro de vivir en el mundo Disney!....!,los pájaros disparando a las escopetas!

!Se ve que he dado en el clavo con lo de Disney para que me la vuelvas con un argumento tan absurdo! 

La humanidad, tonto, se crió cazando. Cuando se sedentarizó crío animales, los mataba y los comía rápido..no necesitaba "neveras", tonto. Además hay muchas formas de conservarla sin frío, como especias, sal, embutido y curado, ahumado, secado...

Si bajas a Marruecos verás la carne colgada rodeada de moscas en los mercados.



Quien no come carne no está sano.
Punto. Esto es así le des las vueltas que le des, !niño Disney!

Vete a pajearte pensando en la madre de Bambi, que el cadáver ya me lo comí yo.




Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Ene 2021)

algunos sí viven en Babia, la carne jamás se ha comido recién cazada, porque primero hay que desangrar al animal, el exceso de hierro hemo es tóxico para los seres humanos, vaya por dios (normal, somos primates), y por tanto siempre se come con un grado de putrefacción, otras toxinas, y la carne curada pues peor, tiene más grado de putrefacción que se esconde con las especias y la sal.

La carne es alimento de supervivencia.


----------



## Rodrigoelcordobes2021 (4 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



estan asfixia2 esos versos y cerdas corroídos por el COVID que siempre ha habitado en ellos hahaha, caen al suelo igual que árboles talados un súper mercado en quiebra y deuda de acreedores empobresidas povrico jajajajajajajajajja


----------



## Larata (4 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



Alimentadas con sangre humana o con cadáveres... Esa mierda te la comes tú. La élite seguirá con sus chuletones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Alimentadas con sangre humana o con cadáveres... Esa mierda te la comes tú. La élite seguirá con sus chuletones.



no creas. de la misma manera que tú no comes ni te interesa saber que comen en otros países , de lo que se trata es del chute de dopamina que recibes cuando tomas algo que supones que es escaso . 

Todo es educacional . A los perros les gusta la marca de pienso a la que les has acostumbrado .


----------



## Larata (4 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no creas. de la misma manera que tú no comes ni te interesa saber que comen en otros países , de lo que se trata es del chute de dopamina que recibes cuando tomas algo que supones que es escaso .
> 
> Todo es educacional . A los perros les gusta la marca de pienso a la que les has acostumbrado .



Ponle al perro un chuletón al lado de su pienso verás a por lo que va.

Deja de decir tonterías por favor. La carne está buena per se, igual que el marisco o el pescado. No pienso en si escasez, pienso en su sabor.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Ponle al perro un chuletón al lado de su pienso verás a por lo que va.
> 
> Deja de decir tonterías por favor. La carne está buena per se, igual que el marisco o el pescado. No pienso en si escasez, pienso en su sabor.



ponle a un bonobo un chuletón al lado de un plátano, no te jode.

La carne cruda no sabe a nada y huele mal.

Yo la comí una temporada, y no tenemos papilas para saborear la carroña, pero sí para saborear las frutas y las verduras suculentas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Ponle al perro un chuletón al lado de su pienso verás a por lo que va.
> 
> Deja de decir tonterías por favor. La carne está buena per se, igual que el marisco o el pescado. No pienso en si escasez, pienso en su sabor.



de verdad no te das cuenta que es educacional ?

de los 8 mil millones de humanos que habitan el planeta , sin contar generaciones precedentes , la inmensa mayoría apenas prueba la carne y un porcentaje muy grande no la prueba nunca por las razones que sean , pero la rechazan . 

Yo por ejemplo, que valoro mucho otro tipo de comida , mascar un filete me parece un puto asco , y un jamón es la momia de la nalga de un cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos .


----------



## Larata (5 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de verdad no te das cuenta que es educacional ?
> 
> de los 8 mil millones de humanos que habitan el planeta , sin contar generaciones precedentes , la inmensa mayoría apenas prueba la carne y un porcentaje muy grande no la prueba nunca por las razones que sean , pero la rechazan .
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, que valoro mucho otro tipo de comida , mascar un filete me parece un puto asco , y un jamón es la momia de la nalga de un cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos .



Pues muy bien, deja de comer carne pero no me lo intentes colar como que es algo cultural. Tenemos caninos, un ph salival ácido, estamos hechos para comer carne.

La mayoría no prueban la carne porque son pobres, no por elección.

Y la gilipollez que ha dicho el otro forero de que la carne cruda no tiene sabor tú no habrás comido ni tartar ni tataki ni sushi. Que chorradas


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Ene 2021)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ya había visto el vídeo. No te digo que no me repugna, pero entre eso o ser devorado vivo poco a poco no se con cual me quedaría. Hace años que no como cerdo.
> 
> Y es que la naturaleza es también curel.



Las putas hienas tenían que ser. Creo que muchos depredadores matan a sus víctimas antes de zamparlas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Pues muy bien, deja de comer carne pero no me lo intentes colar como que es algo cultural. Tenemos caninos, un ph salival ácido, estamos hechos para comer carne.
> 
> La mayoría no prueban la carne porque son pobres, no por elección.
> 
> Y la gilipollez que ha dicho el otro forero de que la carne cruda no tiene sabor tú no habrás comido ni tartar ni tataki ni sushi. Que chorradas



Nuestros parientes los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos . Los chimpancés comen carne de forma muy ocasional . 
Antes de creerte tus propios dogmas de fe , intenta investigar o por lo menos ser receptivo a la información correcta . 

Los animales vegetarianos bebemos con los labios , no con la lengua como los perros o los leones .
los animales vegetarianos tenemos la mandíbula inferior que se puede desplazar a ambos lados para moler , no como los carnívoros que sólo desgarran y no mastican. 
los animales vegetarianos tenemos mofletes , mejillas para el bolo alimenticio vegetariano. 
Los animales vegetarianos tenemos un intestino muchísimo más largo , y precisamente el cáncer del sistema digestivo es por la descomposición de la carne en su recorrido demasiado largo ....

Las armas son un invento reciente. Cazar es muy difícil . perseguir a una presa y luego llevar los restos al poblado a kilómetros de distancia era un acto muy ocasional por lo difícil . Los humanos no tenemos garras , ni fuerza para atacar a una gacela o perseguir un conejo.


----------



## D_Draper (5 Ene 2021)

Estoy a favor de reducir la producción de carne y que los animales vivan en semilibertad, pero a los que desprestigiáis el jamón os digo que precisamente el jamón más valorado es el de aquel cerdo ibérico que en libertad toda su vida por el campo se ha alimentado de bellotas, lo cual me parece correcto.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Pues muy bien, deja de comer carne pero no me lo intentes colar como que es algo cultural. Tenemos caninos, un ph salival ácido, estamos hechos para comer carne.
> 
> La mayoría no prueban la carne porque son pobres, no por elección.
> 
> Y la gilipollez que ha dicho el otro forero de que la carne cruda no tiene sabor tú no habrás comido ni tartar ni tataki ni sushi. Que chorradas



todo eso, sí, la carne cruda es carne cruda, no tiene nada de especial, no sabe a nada, igual que un perro no puede saborear algo dulce, fisiológicamente hablando, nosotros no saboreamos la proteína cruda.

No sabe a nada, ahí me empezó a dejar de gustar la carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

efectivamente , no deberían existir. He visto cientos de videos de mataderos y maltrato animal y te puedo asegurar que esos cerdos es uno de tantos. 

Cerdos quemados vivos en China: Detrás de las granjas de carne

China: impactante video del sacrificio de cerdos por la peste porcina africana


Un genocidio inconcebible de millones de animales inteligentes se produce en el mundo cada día. son seres vivos con todas sus capacidades y deseando vivir su vida como la vives tú , viendo el sol , la luz , la lluvia , buscar pareja , tener crías , dormir tranquilos . 

para que lo entiendas ... 

¿ quién tiene más conciencia de la vida , más inteligencia , más emociones , más vitalidad ... un anciano con alzeimer o un niño con grave retraso mental, o una persona que haya tenido un accidente cerebral ... o un caballo, cerdo o tantos animales que son maltratados y asesinados a diario ? 

¿ qué crees que te hace a tí superior a una vaca y que puedes disponer de su vida y de su sufrimiento ? ¿ te crees un híbrido de los dioses ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Los subnormales como tú , cuando se sienten atrapados en sus propias contradicciones recurren al insulto en vez de agradecer que les hayan espabilado e informado. 
No estoy de humor para educar e informar a gilipollas que por otra parte son casos perdidos . con que seas consciente que cada vez que te comes un trozo de un ser vivo como un caníbal , ese pobre animal vivió y murió atormentado hasta que alguien lo mató para tí. 

y ahora te envío al ignore , no te has ganado acceder a mis conocimientos .


----------



## McNulty (5 Ene 2021)

Joder Mamarraxio, también eres comeflores?

Madre mía, es que todo mal, eres una catástrofe intelectual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

En tu ignorancia no eres capaz de distinguir el mascotismo, que efectivamente es un problema social , con la comprensión intelectual de lo que es la vida y qué eres tú como cuerpo y como mente . 

Aunque los tontos son incapaces de aprender nada nuevo, ahí lo dejo para que se informe alguien más listo que tú .

Entre el alma animal y el alma humana existe una continuidad evolutiva. Nuestras creencias antropocéntricas, lo son por Descartes y la tradición judía


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Ene 2021)

El maltrato a los animales poco bueno dice de quien lo hace, más siendo innecesario. De ahí, al veganismo, el especismo y otras formas de degeneración mental hay un gran salto. Este tipo de ideologías pasan necesariamente por la corrupción humana y su degeneración hacia la bestialidad. Comparar al hombre con otras especies solo lo puede hacer un hombre que ya esté en grave proceso de degeneración humana, incapaz de distinguir la singularidad del humano, aun siendo una especie más. A fin de cuentas, tanto el maltratador como el sensitivo, son dos formas de humanos degenerados, en proceso de involución.


----------



## Larata (5 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros parientes los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos . Los chimpancés comen carne de forma muy ocasional .
> Antes de creerte tus propios dogmas de fe , intenta investigar o por lo menos ser receptivo a la información correcta .
> 
> Los animales vegetarianos bebemos con los labios , no con la lengua como los perros o los leones .
> ...



Primero aprende la diferencia entre vegetariano y hervívoro. Me encanta tu teoría. Intenta comerte un trigero o maíz crudo a ver que pasa.

El intestino humano largo. Ya, otro que no estudió el sist digestivo de los rumiantes.

En la foto del gorila puedes ver que susmolares son una mierda frente a sus incisivos.

PDT: Los gorilas también se comen su propia mierda y la de otros.


----------



## Larata (5 Ene 2021)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ponle a un bonobo un chuletón al lado de un plátano, no te jode.
> 
> La carne cruda no sabe a nada y huele mal.
> 
> Yo la comí una temporada, y no tenemos papilas para saborear la carroña, pero sí para saborear las frutas y las verduras suculentas.



Lo dicho que no has comido tartar ni tataki ni sushi, que triste.


----------



## cortoplacista (5 Ene 2021)

Somos omnívoros, la carne se come ¿cuál es el problema?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2021)

AQui millones de NEONATOS lentejiles son asesinados


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Primero aprende la diferencia entre vegetariano y hervívoro. Me encanta tu teoría. Intenta comerte un trigero o maíz crudo a ver que pasa.
> 
> El intestino humano largo. Ya, otro que no estudió el sist digestivo de los rumiantes.
> 
> ...



la coprofagia es muy común en muchas especies . Se trata de digerir previamente los vegetales y darle otra vuelta por el sistema digestivo . Aunque salga por el mismo sitio es una materia totalmente diferente . Los conejos de hecho ingieren la papilla directamente del ano , igual que las crías de koala , cuyo marsupio está girado para que la cría pueda acceder directamente a donde sale su comida , que son hojas de eucalipto semidigeridas . 

es una especie de rumiación. Los rumiantes lo vomitan , otros animales lo deposicionan .


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Somos omnívoros, la carne se come ¿cuál es el problema?.



que lo que tu dices que es carne como si fuese una zanahoria, es un trozo de ser vivo inteligente que gritó desesperado mientras le torturaban y asesinaban en plena juventud y lleno de salud, cuando él quería correr por el campo, notar el sol y la lluvia en su cara mientras buscaba pareja y reproducirse . Su corta vida fue entre excrementos , maltratado cada uno de los minutos de su experiencia vital , y todo para que tú tengas el placer de comértelo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Very nutritivo.


----------



## Larata (5 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la coprofagia es muy común en muchas especies . Se trata de digerir previamente los vegetales y darle otra vuelta por el sistema digestivo . Aunque salga por el mismo sitio es una materia totalmente diferente . Los conejos de hecho ingieren la papilla directamente del ano , igual que las crías de koala , cuyo marsupio está girado para que la cría pueda acceder directamente a donde sale su comida , que son hojas de eucalipto semidigeridas .
> 
> es una especie de rumiación. Los rumiantes lo vomitan , otros animales lo deposicionan .



Pues ya sabes amigo. ¿O también es un tema cultural el que no queramos comer mierda y sí carne?

Nuestro sistema digestivo no está preparado para eso. No somos conejos, somos omnívoros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Pues ya sabes amigo. ¿O también es un tema cultural el que no queramos comer mierda y sí carne?
> 
> Nuestro sistema digestivo no está preparado para eso. No somos conejos, somos omnívoros.



era para explicarte que lo de los gorilas es su forma de alimentarse , no un vicio como alguno que puedas tener tú , como fumar , beber alcohol etc


----------



## Larata (5 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> era para explicarte que lo de los gorilas es su forma de alimentarse , no un vicio como alguno que puedas tener tú , como fumar , beber alcohol etc



Pues como nosotros la carne. Míralo de esta forma, los prehistóricos se jugaban la vida para cazar a un animal y comérselo. Si no estaba en su instinto, me contarás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Pues como nosotros la carne. Míralo de esta forma, los prehistóricos se jugaban la vida para cazar a un animal y comérselo. Si no estaba en su instinto, me contarás.



los prehistóricos que tu llamas, siguen vivos. Hay infinidad de tribus en África viviendo en la edad de piedra. Ellos siguen igual que hace decenas de miles de años. no hace falta inventarse nada. ahí está su forma de vida


----------



## fayser (5 Ene 2021)

Ni puta idea de qué es eso que muestran supuestamente en Bélgica (que me huelo es un matadero halal)...

En España se les aturde con CO2 así:


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que lo que tu dices que es carne como si fuese una zanahoria, es un trozo de ser vivo inteligente que gritó desesperado mientras le torturaban y asesinaban en plena juventud y lleno de salud, cuando él quería correr por el campo, notar el sol y la lluvia en su cara mientras buscaba pareja y reproducirse . Su corta vida fue entre excrementos , maltratado cada uno de los minutos de su experiencia vital , y todo para que tú tengas el placer de comértelo.



Menudo lodazal moralista habitas, no pretendas que entre ahí. La única moral que me gobierna es la que yo me autoimpongo el resto es a negociar.
1. "_lo que tu dices que es carne_", no lo digo yo lo dice cualquiera: es carne, los animales son carne.
2. "_Gritó desesperado, etc, etc_". Unos sí, otros no, el procedimiento puede ser discutible pero eso no invalida el fin.
3. "_Él quería correr por el campo, etc_". Un tigre también quiere vivir libre por el campo pero si te pilla te parte en dos de un mordisco.
4. "_para que tú tengas el placer de comértelo_". El placer no solo no es malo sino que la propia naturaleza lo usa para satisfacer necesidades primarias de los seres (comer, follar, etc). Visto así es hasta un síntoma de salud y coherencia con tu estado natural. Lo aberrante sería renunciar a eso.
5. Extra: Las plantas son seres vivos, también sufren cuando son usados por los seres humanos ¿deberíamos chupar piedras para alimentarnos?.

Tus razonamientos, cada vez más extendidos, son contrarios a la supervivencia y por tanto un síntoma de decadencia preocupante por eso son tan coherentes en estos tiempos de extinción de la civilización occidental. Quiero decir que encajan a la perfección con la narrativa oficial y la maldición que nos cayó desde que inyectaron en nuestros valores la idea de culpa que tan habilmente explotan unos y otros. Conmigo pincháis en hueso todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

¿ tú has visto o tocado un animal en tu vida que no sea en el plato


cortoplacista dijo:


> Menudo lodazal moralista habitas, no pretendas que entre ahí. La única moral que me gobierna es la que yo me autoimpongo el resto es a negociar.
> 1. "_lo que tu dices que es carne_", no lo digo yo lo dice cualquiera: es carne, los animales son carne.
> 2. "_Gritó desesperado, etc, etc_". Unos sí, otros no, el procedimiento puede ser discutible pero eso no invalida el fin.
> 3. "_Él quería correr por el campo, etc_". Un tigre también quiere vivir libre por el campo pero si te pilla te parte en dos de un mordisco.
> ...



Tú eres carne para el tigre y los lobos ¿ qué parte no entiendes ?


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú eres carne para el tigre y los lobos ¿ qué parte no entiendes ?



Al revés, lo entiendo y acepto perfectamente. ¿Por qué tendrían ellos que hacer otras valoraciones?, mi carne les aporta los nutrientes que su naturaleza les exige y ellos satisfacen esa necesidad despedazándome...pero para eso yo me tengo que dejar, claro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Al revés, lo entiendo y acepto perfectamente. ¿Por qué tendrían ellos que hacer otras valoraciones?, mi carne les aporta los nutrientes que su naturaleza les exige y ellos satisfacen esa necesidad despedazándome...pero para eso yo me tengo que dejar, claro.



vives en un zoo humano . Estás protegido por la jaula y los muros que además te encarcelan y te convierten en un ser privado de sus instintos naturales , de su determinismo biológico , con parafilias como los monos que se masturban en las jaulas . 

Eres un animal de granja , como un burro que tira de un carro persiguiendo a su zanahoria. 


*TU RUTINA DIARIA *





*LA REALIDAD *





*TU VIDA *


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> vives en un zoo humano . Estás protegido por la jaula y los muros que además te encarcelan y te convierten en un ser privado de sus instintos naturales , de su determinismo biológico , con parafilias como los monos que se masturban en las jaulas .
> 
> Eres un animal de granja , como un burro que tira de un carro persiguiendo a su zanahoria.
> 
> ...



Si tan en conexión con la naturaleza creyeras estar no tendrías ese espíritu de convertidor de almas, proselitista y acusador con el que te prodigas y disfrutarías más de ese estado presuntamente elevado de la conciencia. Pero parece que solo te aceptas si los demás te aceptan e imitan, a mí en cambio me la sopla lo que piensen los demás, ni los quiero a ellos en mis ideas ni por supuesto ninguno me va a arrastrar a las suyas jamás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Si tan en conexión con la naturaleza creyeras estar no tendrías ese espíritu de convertidor de almas, proselitista y acusador con el que te prodigas y disfrutarías más de ese estado presuntamente elevado de la conciencia. Pero parece que solo te aceptas si los demás te aceptan e imitan, a mí en cambio me la sopla lo que piensen los demás, ni los quiero a ellos en mis ideas ni por supuesto ninguno me va a arrastrar a las suyas jamás.



las doctrinas , las religiones , la filosofía, la política conservadora ... pretenden encauzar a la persona a su determinismo biológico . Es la única forma de sobrevivir . Los experimentos sociales , el llamado progresismo que no es más que el satanismo de siglos precedentes , es vicio , degeneración y muerte . Es Sodoma y Gomorra repetido y advertido durante siglos . 

¿ no ves que hasta en las tribus africanas actuales , que viven igual que en la edad de piedra , hay rituales y formas de vida estructurada ?

LA MORAL , es el comportamiento programado . 

( de nada )


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las doctrinas , las religiones , la filosofía, la política conservadora ... pretenden encauzar a la persona a su determinismo biológico . Es la única forma de sobrevivir . Los experimentos sociales , el llamado progresismo que no es más que el satanismo de siglos precedentes , es vicio , degeneración y muerte . Es Sodoma y Gomorra repetido y advertido durante siglos .
> 
> ¿ no ves que hasta en las tribus africanas actuales , que viven igual que en la edad de piedra , hay rituales y formas de vida estructurada ?
> 
> ...



Menudo batiburrillo inane. No sé eso qué tiene que ver con comerme un chuletón y no sentirme mal por ello.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Menudo batiburrillo inane. No sé eso qué tiene que ver con comerme un chuletón y no sentirme mal por ello.



Básicamente que no te enteras de nada . que eres como una mascota : comer , follar , dormir .. y otras drogas .


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Básicamente que no te enteras de nada . que eres como una mascota : comer , follar , dormir .. y otras drogas .



Al contrario, te veo venir de lejos. 

Las plantas sienten así que ve haciéndote un guiso con arenisca...bueno, fin de la discusión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

¿ cómo puedes ser tan subnormal !!!! 

¿ de verdad nunca has visto un documental REAL sobre la vida en las tribus ???

a ver si crees que cazar con un palito y un arco puede matar a una gacela que ve llegar a los humanos a kilómetros y si nota un pinchazo corre enloquecida durante días !!! creo que tú lo que ves son dibujos animados y juegos de ordenador. 

Por otra parte si después de una expedición de semanas consiguen cazar una gacela herida a varios días de distancia del poblado, cuando lleguen de vuelta cargados con los trozos , ya estará podrida . no tienen neveras . 

comen bichos que encuentran debajo de las piedras, gusanos de las cortezas , carroñas y poco más


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Al contrario, te veo venir de lejos.
> 
> Las plantas sienten así que ve haciéndote un guiso con arenisca...bueno, fin de la discusión.



por mucha información sensata y científica que te aporte , no voy a cambiar tus prejuicios porque forman parte de tu estructura neuronal . 
Es tu forma de ser . De la misma manera que no podrías convencer a un vegano de comer un filete sangrante. 
La información que expongo es para gente más lista que tú , todavía moldeable y capaz de aprender . 

_*Sólo la experiencia nos enseña cuán inquebrantable es el carácter ajeno, y antes de aprenderlo, creemos puerilmente que nuestros argumentos razonables , nuestros lamentos y súplicas, nuestro ejemplo y generosidad , pueden llevar a alguien a abandonar su forma de ser, cambiar su forma de actuar, distanciarse de su modo de pensar o incluso ampliar sus capacidades y lo mismo nos ocurre con nosotros mismos .
*_
*( Schopenhauer " el arte de ser feliz " )*


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

lógicamente enfermos mentales como tú que sólo saben insulta e incapaces de aprender , van directamente al ignore .


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Ene 2021)

a ver tontolculo, come tú la misma cantidad de carne que comen los bosquimanos y luego hablas. Y también cázala tú mismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Ene 2021)

Que no es lo mismo cazar al animal, que los animales de producción industrial, y no es lo mismo comer a todas horas todos los días que comer cuando haya caza, de pascuas a ramos.

subnormales ambos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los subnormales como tú , cuando se sienten atrapados en sus propias contradicciones recurren al insulto en vez de agradecer que les hayan espabilado e informado.
> No estoy de humor para educar e informar a gilipollas que por otra parte son casos perdidos . con que seas consciente que cada vez que te comes un trozo de un ser vivo como un caníbal , ese pobre animal vivió y murió atormentado hasta que alguien lo mató para tí.
> 
> y ahora te envío al ignore , no te has ganado acceder a mis conocimientos .



Y se puede saber porqué no te metes tus consejos sanos en lo cojones y dejas de adoctrinar en tus putas ideas vejetarianas?. Me la sopla personalmente, Yo no te voy a criticar que comas hierba y jodas a los animales vejetarianos haciendoles la competencia, es tu problema. Y este resurgimiento de un hilo donde te luciste en el año 19, a que obedece? vete a la mierda y deja que cada cual coma lo que quiera .... y pueda...


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la coprofagia es muy común en muchas especies . Se trata de digerir previamente los vegetales y darle otra vuelta por el sistema digestivo . Aunque salga por el mismo sitio es una materia totalmente diferente . Los conejos de hecho ingieren la papilla directamente del ano , igual que las crías de koala , cuyo marsupio está girado para que la cría pueda acceder directamente a donde sale su comida , que son hojas de eucalipto semidigeridas .
> 
> es una especie de rumiación. Los rumiantes lo vomitan , otros animales lo deposicionan .



Eso que citas, es hasta que se desarrollan en su sistema digestivo las bacterias necesarias para la digestion las obtiene de los excrementos de los padres, en el caso de los Koalas para digerir las sustancias tóxicas del eucalipto y la celulosa. Lo mismo que el ser humano sacado de su madre por cesarea, al no salir por el canal de nacimiento adecuado es mas propenso a enfermedades infecciosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Y se puede saber porqué no te metes tus consejos sanos en lo cojones y dejas de adoctrinar en tus putas ideas vejetarianas?. Me la sopla personalmente, Yo no te voy a criticar que comas hierba y jodas a los animales vejetarianos haciendoles la competencia, es tu problema. Y este resurgimiento de un hilo donde te luciste en el año 19, a que obedece? vete a la mierda y deja que cada cual coma lo que quiera .... y pueda...



al ignore , subnormal ¿ no te das cuenta que tú eres carne amorfa para cualquier depredador si te pudiese cazar ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ene 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Eso que citas, es hasta que se desarrollan en su sistema digestivo las bacterias necesarias para la digestion las obtiene de los excrementos de los padres, en el caso de los Koalas para digerir las sustancias tóxicas del eucalipto y la celulosa. Lo mismo que el ser humano sacado de su madre por cesarea, al no salir por el canal de nacimiento adecuado es mas propenso a enfermedades infecciosas.



eso también, pero es otro tema. 

El sistema digestivo y la forma de procesar la comida es diferente según cada especie. Los rumiantes evolucionaron para alimentarse de una forma diferente a otro tipo de herbívoros . 
*Los rumiantes se alimentan* de hierba y de otros vegetales que contienen celulosa, almidón, pectina y hemicelulosa, , estos animales no poseen enzimas que puedan digerirlos y son los microorganismos presentes en el rumen, tales como *bacterias*, protozoarios y hongos, los que al fermentar el alimento permiten al *rumiante* ...

https://www.ugr.es/~cjl/rumen.pdf


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2021)

Pateados y estrangulados en granja alemana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2021)

El pollo cultivado en laboratorio llega al menú con polémica y dudas


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2021)

que si yo no soy vegano ...¿ cómo puedo estar en contra de los mataderos de las granjas industriales.?

ya sé que en la naturaleza los depredadores se comen a las presas... 

los humanos hemos sido presa durante decenas de miles de años. Todavía mueren muchos humanos cada año por coexistir con animales.
mosquitos, cocodrilos , leones, caballos , perros ... matan cientos de miles de personas cada año

yo prefiero mil veces morir en las fauces de un león en 15 segundos , que en la sanidad pública si tuviese una enfermedad terminal o decrepitud , torturado durante 6 meses hasta quedar hecho un esqueleto viviente .
*
lo importante es cómo se vive y cómo se muere, pero que no importa morir. *

Morir es como dormir y no despertar. Morimos cada noche cuando perdemos la conciencia de estar vivos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2021)

https://www.animanaturalis.org/n/45...ara-los-propietarios-de-una-explotacion-ganad


----------



## el violador de mentes (26 Ene 2021)

Lo del vídeo parece más sadismo que otra cosa.


----------



## Santolin (26 Ene 2021)

Putos salvajes, a todos estos los pegaba un tiro en la nuca, y al propietario igual


----------



## Santolin (26 Ene 2021)

aldebariano dijo:


> He visto peores cosas en vídeos de matanzas entre humanos (narcos), y no veo a nadie pidiendo que paren. Me preocupa más lo que se hance los seres humanos entre ellos, que lo de los animales.



Esos que has visto tu son delincuentes vendedroga de mierda, gentuza que no han hecho nada bueno, los animales no han hecho daño a nadie, no se merecen eso, no se lo han buscado


----------



## MarloStanfield (26 Ene 2021)

hmmm jamón cocido. Riquísimo. En lonchas finas, siempre.


----------



## aldebariano (26 Ene 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Esos que has visto tu son delincuentes vendedroga de mierda, gentuza que no han hecho nada bueno, los animales no han hecho daño a nadie, no se merecen eso, no se lo han buscado



Merecen mejor trato sí, pero la industria cárnica debe seguir. Seguramente habrá mejores métodos para procesar el ganado. No olvides que los animales no son humanos, tampoco hay que ser tan tiquismiquis.


----------



## MarloStanfield (26 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de verdad no te das cuenta que es educacional ?
> 
> de los 8 mil millones de humanos que habitan el planeta , sin contar generaciones precedentes , la inmensa mayoría apenas prueba la carne y un porcentaje muy grande no la prueba nunca por las razones que sean , pero la rechazan .
> 
> Yo por ejemplo, que valoro mucho otro tipo de comida , mascar un filete me parece un puto asco , y un jamón es la momia de la nalga de un cerdo que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos .



Sobre todo educacional. Cuando los hombres vivían en cuevas y salían a cazar en grupo mamuts era por la Ley de educación del PP, sin ningún tipo de duda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Sobre todo educacional. Cuando los hombres vivían en cuevas y salían a cazar en grupo mamuts era por la Ley de educación del PP, sin ningún tipo de duda.



No te creas películas infantiles . 
Nuestros antepasados nunca vivieron en cuevas . Son sitios oscuros , fríos , alejados de los manantiales y donde se encuentra la comida . 
Las pinturas rupestres están ahí porque pintaban en sus paredes , pero sólo eso. Lógicamente la vida estaba al aire libre, y dormían en chozas hechas con palos y ramas en 10 minutos. 

Todavía están nuestros antepasados viviendo en la edad de piedra en la actualidad y si tuvieses algo de interés verías documentales como los he visto yo y leerías sobre sus hábitos y contumbres .

Los bosquimanos es la raza más alejada de todas, por lo tanto genéticamente se demuestra que son el origen de todas las razas. Ahí los tienes comiendo raíces, semillas , frutos , algún insecto o pequeño mamífero ... me da que los bisontes se les pudren en dos días.


----------



## Arthas98 (26 Ene 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No te creas películas infantiles .
> Nuestros antepasados nunca vivieron en cuevas . Son sitios oscuros , fríos , alejados de los manantiales y donde se encuentra la comida .
> Las pinturas rupestres están ahí porque pintaban en sus paredes , pero sólo eso. Lógicamente la vida estaba al aire libre, y dormían en chozas hechas con palos y ramas en 10 minutos.
> 
> ...



No compares África actual con Europa durante la última glaciación. Si quieres la próxima vez que caiga medio metro de nieve te haces una choza de palitos en 10 minutos y duermes ahí. Y sin pieles para cubrirte porque total, cazar un bisonte sería tontería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2021)

Arthas98 dijo:


> No compares África actual con Europa durante la última glaciación. Si quieres la próxima vez que caiga medio metro de nieve te haces una choza de palitos en 10 minutos y duermes ahí. Y sin pieles para cubrirte porque total, cazar un bisonte sería tontería.



nuestros antepasados vivían en las costas, donde no nieva tanto y hay siempre comida : Pescados, mariscos ..

Nuestra adaptación a comer carne es por ese tipo de carne. Un bisonte está podrido al día siguiente , y una manada de 100 bisontes que cayesen por un acantilado perseguidos por humanos, están todos podridos al día siguiente. 

La especie humana evolucionó exactamente en las orillas del lago Makgadikgadi Botsuana . Nuestro origen acuático es lo que nos diferencia del resto


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2021)

comer hamburguesas, arroz, pan, patatas fritas ...

no es diferente a comer pienso para perros . La gente ( y los animales ) se acostumbran a cualquier comida porque lo que dirige sus gustos es la producción de dopamina .

En México, la India, China, comen cosas que harían vomitar a un zombi y sin embargo ellos lo aprecian como manjares .

Si tú ves extraño comer perros , con el resto de los animales es igual .

Para los chinos los perros son cosas para comer , igual que para tí un cerdo , un pollo, una ternera , un caballo .

No hay ninguna diferencia. Todos tienen las mismas ganas de vivir que tú .


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Feb 2021)

comer hamburguesas, arroz, pan, patatas fritas ...

no es diferente a comer pienso para perros . La gente ( y los animales ) se acostumbran a cualquier comida porque lo que dirige sus gustos es la producción de dopamina .

En México, la India, China, comen cosas que harían vomitar a un zombi y sin embargo ellos lo aprecian como manjares .

Si tú ves extraño comer perros , con el resto de los animales es igual .

Para los chinos los perros son cosas para comer , igual que para tí un cerdo , un pollo, una ternera , un caballo .

No hay ninguna diferencia. Todos tienen las mismas ganas de vivir que tú .














































La cuestión es que ahora hay muchas alternativas alimenticias a comer animales inteligentes , sanos , en lo mejor de su vida , que tienen tantas ganas de vivir como tienes tú

¿ no te das cuenta de que de seguir viviendo en tiempos primitivos , tú serías una presa deliciosa para osos , lobos , tigres o hienas ?

La mitología del demonio y el inframundo nace de nuestros antepasados aterrorizados por el inesperado encuentro con la fiera asesina .

los cuentos en los que los lobos se comían a personas todavía existen en el imaginario popular.

Pues eso, que sepas que tus nalgas, tus muslos, tus tripas , tu cara , es una delicia para otros animales .


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2021)

¿Algún producto para ahuyentar gatos?


----------



## Pedro el Romano (22 Feb 2021)

Acabo de leer esto de Quora y me ha parecido oportuno ponerlo aquí:

¿Los animales saben que están a punto de ser asesinados? - Quora


¿Los animales saben que están a punto de ser asesinados? 

*Lamentablemente sí, muchos lo saben.*

Justo el otro día leí el testimonio de un hombre que había trabajado en un matadero durante muchos años, y no fue una experiencia agradable, ni para los animales ni para el hombre y sus compañeros de trabajo.

Explicó que a menudo, las vacas entran en pánico cuando ven a las otras vacas masacradas en el suelo, se ve que son conscientes de lo que está ocurriendo.

Se dan cuenta que se enfrentan a una muerte agónica. Esto puede que te sorprenda, pero muchos de los trabajadores de los mataderos odian ver sufrir a estos pobres animales.

Muchos de ellos odian su trabajo.

Un amigo mío veterinario me dijo que en el caso de los cerdos, los mataderos han insonorizado sus instalaciones para que los cerditos que esperan ser masacrados no tengan que escuchar los chillidos de sus pobres compañeros.

Y cuando logran oírlos, se estresan tanto que a veces incluso mueren de un ataque al corazón.

Parece ser que la insonorización de los mataderos no es para el beneficio de los pobres cerdos; la realidad es que la legislación estipula que si un cerdo muere de un ataque al corazón no se puede usar su carne para el consumo humano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Acabo de leer esto de Quora y me ha parecido oportuno ponerlo aquí:
> 
> ¿Los animales saben que están a punto de ser asesinados? - Quora
> 
> ...



que los animales son autómatas que funcionan como relojes , sin sentimientos ni emociones ni consciencia , fue un invento de Descartes al que se ha aferrado la civilización occidental para cometer sus crímenes y que dura hasta hoy.

NADA NOS DIFERENCIA DE LOS ANIMALES 
La estúpida creencia irracional de que somos otra cosa a imagen y semejanza de no sé qué dios imaginario sigue en el imaginario popular porque conviene y no entrar en debates morales . 

Los animales son precavidos en la naturaleza porque la muerte acecha en forma de depredadores o accidentes , claro que son conscientes de la muerte de su salud y de que clavarse una espina duele y mucho . Es más son extremadamente cuidadosos porque una pequeña herida que se infecte puede suponer la muerte . Un lobo o un leopardo con una pequeña herida en una pata , no podrá cazar y morirá de hambre . 

La higiene es fundamental , se pasan gran parte del día acicalándose y precisamente vivir en grupo y llevarse bien con otros integrantes es imprescindible para la mutua higiene en partes del cuerpo a donde no se llegan , como las orejas , el cuello , la espalda . 

Los animales que viven en cuadras mal cuidados , para ellos es una tortura cada uno de los días de su vida , que se remata al transportarlos hacinados en camiones el único día que ven el sol en su deplorable vida y la fila de la muerte en el matadero. 

Sólo personas muy alejadas de la realidad y que nunca han visto a un animal de cerca pueden pensar que nos diferencia algo de ellos si es que hay algún tipo de frontera que distinga a un chimpancé de un lobo o de un delfín o un loro . 

La inteligencia de cada especie es absoluta . no podrían sobrevivir ni criar a sus hijos en un medio hostil , con depredadores , poca comida , sin agua potable disponible, con tormentas terribles , días sin parar de llover y una noche cada día. 

simplemente que cada especie vive en su dimensión. Si es difícil comunicarte con tu pareja , tus padres o compañeros de trabajo imagínate el esfuerzo para comunicarse con otra especie. 

quien haya convivido con perros, gatos, loros , caballos por ser los más comunes , es consciente de sus emociones que son exactamente iguales a las de los humanos en las mismas circunstancias . Su alegría, tristeza, ira, miedo y asco van y vienen como en cualquier persona. 

Sus ojos, sus pestañas , su forma de respirar, de bostezar , de toser y estornudar . Su ansia por comer y su pretensión de buscar pareja cuando no la tienen . Su necesidad de hacer amigos y ser aceptado , de no sentirse humillado ni oprimido y sobre todo lo que verdaderamente hace feliz a cualquier individuo de la especie que sea ...
*
ES EL CONTROL SOBRE SU ENTORNO . *


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> comer hamburguesas, arroz, pan, patatas fritas ...
> 
> no es diferente a comer pienso para perros . La gente ( y los animales ) se acostumbran a cualquier comida porque lo que dirige sus gustos es la producción de dopamina .
> 
> ...



A mi los perros me gustan con la Air Fryer, quedan muy ricos y crujientes, además tienen poca grasa y son muy saludables por no utilizar aceite.
Puedes aprovechar para acompañarlos con unas patatas fritas, fritas sin aceite con la Air Fryer.
Os lo recomiendo.

...Mierda de hilo de cretino...dónde coño está el dislike para calificar esta mierda infundamentada y mentirosa?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2021)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A mi los perros me gustan con la Air Fryer, quedan muy ricos y crujientes, además tienen poca grasa y son muy saludables por no utilizar aceite.
> Puedes aprovechar para acompañarlos con unas patatas fritas, fritas sin aceite con la Air Fryer.
> Os lo recomiendo.
> 
> ...Mierda de hilo de cretino...dónde coño está el dislike para calificar esta mierda infundamentada y mentirosa?



existe el ignore que lo aplico inmediatamente a todos los hijos de puta como tú


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> existe el ignore que lo aplico inmediatamente a todos los hijos de puta como tú



Es un honor para mi, troglodita.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Nuestros primos los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos . 
Hay muchas formas de diferenciar a los carnívoros de los herbívoros como nosotros :

- bebemos sorbiendo como las ovejas y las vacas , no dando lametazos como los lobos y leones 
- movemos la mandíbula inferior lateralmente para masticar los vegetales no como los cocodrilos que sólo desgarran 
- tenemos mofletes para mantener el bolo alimenticio , no como los perros que tragan de un bocado
- nuestro intestino es mucho más largo para digerir los vegetales , un grave problema para la carne que se pudre en el trayecto produciendo cáncer....

PERO LA CARACTERÍSTICA MÁS RADICAL SON LAS VIBRISAS ( los pelitos del bigote de perros y gatos ) 

Aunque se considera que sirven como sentido del tacto , realmente son antenas para localizar a las presas que se mueven . 
Los carnívoros tienen un sentido que nosotros no podemos concebir ( como la ecolocalización de los murciélagos que no entendían hasta que se inventó , o la descarga de las rayas eléctricas que pensaban que eran venenosas antes de inventar la electricidad ) 

pongo la foto de la foca porque al igual que algunos pájaros carnívoros , en el mar no " TANTEAN NADA " sino que sintonizan como un canal de televisión o una radio y pueden visionar a la presa por lejos que esté . 

Sería imposible , tremendamente agotador deambular sin rumbo para un carnívoro a ver si coincide con una presa despistada . 

Nosotros , los vegetarianos , nos fijamos en los colores de la fruta madura , en el crujir de los alimentos ( por eso nos gustan los doritos ) y rumiar para nosotros es un placer ( por eso nos gustan los chicles ) 

Podemos alargar la comida infinitamente ( comiendo pipas ) y la convertimos en rituales ( los monos rebuscando entre las ramas de las higueras ) 
sin embargo los carnívoros se apresuran a comer en dos bocados la presa recién muerta antes de que un competidor se la coma o se pudra.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Abr 2021)

Yo no empatizo con la comida, Y si llego a hacerlo, se convierte en la ultima opcion de entrar en la olla, pero entrara algun dia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Yo no empatizo con la comida, Y si llego a hacerlo, se convierte en la ultima opcion de entrar en la olla, pero entrara algun dia.



¿ no te das cuenta que para leones , tigres , leopardos , cocodrilos , tiburones, lobos e innumerables especies con las que compartimos el mundo ....


tú eres comida para ellos ?


----------



## PA\BE (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> puedes añadir en el título de tu blog ¿ son psicópatas los empleados de los mataderos ?



Santi Millán: "Acabaremos diciendo que el Covid nos salvó la vida" (yahoo.com)

*Presentador, actor, monologuista, ciclista de pro, aventurero.... ¿Cuál es el trabajo más rarito que has hecho?*
_Empecé a los 18 años a trabajar de forma profesional en teatro. Pero antes estuve trabajando en un matadero catorce meses, matando corderos, para poder pagarme los estudios de interpretación. No me gustaba mucho. Es un trabajo duro físicamente-la ternera o el cerdo son matanzas más mecanizadas, pero la del cordero requiere más esfuerzo físico- y el horario es complicado._


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Santi Millán: "Acabaremos diciendo que el Covid nos salvó la vida" (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Presentador, actor, monologuista, ciclista de pro, aventurero.... ¿Cuál es el trabajo más rarito que has hecho?*
> _Empecé a los 18 años a trabajar de forma profesional en teatro. Pero antes estuve trabajando en un matadero catorce meses, matando corderos, para poder pagarme los estudios de interpretación. No me gustaba mucho. Es un trabajo duro físicamente-la ternera o el cerdo son matanzas más mecanizadas, pero la del cordero requiere más esfuerzo físico- y el horario es complicado._
> ...




Los llamados rojos, tienen un grave problema mental relacionado con el control de las emociones . 

por las mismas , son capaces de tratar a un gato como a un hijo , o lanzar dos bombas atómicas y matar a millones de inocentes


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nuestros primos los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos .
> Hay muchas formas de diferenciar a los carnívoros de los herbívoros como nosotros :
> 
> - bebemos sorbiendo como las ovejas y las vacas , no dando lametazos como los lobos y leones
> ...



Los monos o primates se llegan a comer a crías de su especie, las matan y se las comen.....


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Los monos o primates se llegan a comer a crías de su especie, las matan y se las comen.....



Si bien las morsas comen todo tipo de criaturas acuáticas, su alimento por elección son las almejas. Para encontrarlas, las morsas realizan buceos someros a lo largo del suelo marino y buscan sus presas con sus sensibles vibrisas (bigotes). Esto es el consenso general en los biólogos, pero se equivocan. 

son antenas como las de las radios o televisiones para visionar una imagen que no pueden ver ,
las vibrisas las tienen todos los carnívoros , incluyendo las focas , que obviamente en el mar no necesitan sentido del tacto como se quiso hacer creer hasta ahora









las plumas cerca del pico brindan información táctil — Fundación Mil Aves


Las vibrisas son plumas modificadas con apariencia de pelos gruesos. Por lo general consisten de un raquis muy grueso y rígido, con unas pocas barbas en la parte basal. Las vibrisas se encuentran generalmente alrededor del pico en las aves insectívoras, sirviéndoles de ayuda para atrapar los insecto




milaves.org






son antenas , puesto que el guácharo , es una especie frugívora y nocturna , por lo tanto NO TANTEA LOS INSECTOS , como quiere hacer creer el artículo anterior, sino que visiona como en una televisión donde están los frutos en plena oscuridad .









Steatornis caripensis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





si las vibrisas fuesen para tantear el fondo , no las tendrían en las cejas
para un depredador , sería agotador ir a cazar sin saber a dónde , puesto que las presas son inteligentes y los detectan de lejos huyendo . Tienen que ir a tiro fijo y esa es la razón por la que los perros pueden seguir un rastro , no por el olfato puesto que si le pones un trozo de pollo a tu perro sin que se entere, no lo olerá

somos vegetarianos porque no tenemos vibrisas . nuestro pariente el gorila es exclusivamente vegetariano y ya ves su fortaleza . además bebemos como las ovejas y resto de herbívoros, sorbiendo con los labios , no lamiendo con la lengua como los carnívoros . y movemos la mandíbula inferior para masticar los vegetales .

además nuestro intestino es muchísimo más largo que el de los carnívoros y una dieta con exceso de carne puede producir cáncer .


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si bien las morsas comen todo tipo de criaturas acuáticas, su alimento por elección son las almejas. Para encontrarlas, las morsas realizan buceos someros a lo largo del suelo marino y buscan sus presas con sus sensibles vibrisas (bigotes). Esto es el consenso general en los biólogos, pero se equivocan.
> 
> son antenas como las de las radios o televisiones para visionar una imagen que no pueden ver ,
> las vibrisas las tienen todos los carnívoros , incluyendo las focas , que obviamente en el mar no necesitan sentido del tacto como se quiso hacer creer hasta ahora
> ...



Insisto los primates son omnívoros


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto los primates son omnívoros



puntualmente hasta las vacas comen carne . 

Todos los animales si tiene oportunidad, aprovechan cualquier " alimento "


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto los primates son omnívoros



La visión frontal de los primates , incluyendo nuestros primos los gorilas exclusivamente vegetarianos, es porque no somos huidores como los animales terrestres . Al vivir en los árboles divisamos al depredador desde nuestra atalaya para dar la alarma y cambiar de rama , pero no huir a la carrera como los conejos .

y precisamente al saltar de rama en rama , necesitamos tener una visión frontal muy precisa que nos dimensione la distancia y afinar bien en el salto .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto los primates son omnívoros




el hecho de que los humanos respiren humo con nicotina para drogarse , o que introduzcan penes por el ano ( la parte final del tracto digestivo ) o por la boca ( la abertura para alimentarse ) , no quiere decir que sea normal y natural , aunque no se mueran en el empeño .


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el hecho de que los humanos respiren humo con nicotina para drogarse , o que introduzcan penes por el ano ( la parte final del tracto digestivo ) o por la boca ( la abertura para alimentarse ) , no quiere decir que sea normal y natural , aunque no se mueran en el empeño .



Todo primate come carne, en forma de mamífero o gusano o insecto vario y es normal y super natural.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La visión frontal de los primates , incluyendo nuestros primos los gorilas exclusivamente vegetarianos, es porque no somos huidores como los animales terrestres . Al vivir en los árboles divisamos al depredador desde nuestra atalaya para dar la alarma y cambiar de rama , pero no huir a la carrera como los conejos .
> 
> y precisamente al saltar de rama en rama , necesitamos tener una visión frontal muy precisa que nos dimensione la distancia y afinar bien en el salto .



Que no seamos huidores no indica que no seamos omnívoros te guste o no.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> puntualmente hasta las vacas comen carne .
> 
> Todos los animales si tiene oportunidad, aprovechan cualquier " alimento "



No es aprovechar cualquier alimento, necesitamos esos alimentos.


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

En la época prehistorica sin carne hubieran desaparecido del mapa y más en lugares de climas adversos, o eso no te lo ha explicado nadie?


----------



## jm666 (27 Abr 2021)

Joder, como lo que hicieron con los negros en El Congo Belga, tienen bastante experiencia...


----------



## Catalinius (27 Abr 2021)

@ATARAXIO , si ya lo decía yo, que mejor muerte y vida que el toro de lidia nadie...
Tu veganea lo que quieras, vas contra natura total, pero es tu vida corazón.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ no te das cuenta que para leones , tigres , leopardos , cocodrilos , tiburones, lobos e innumerables especies con las que compartimos el mundo ....
> 
> 
> tú eres comida para ellos ?



Si, soy comida para ellos, pero lo que aqui nos diferencia es la inteligencia. Como se donde esta el peligro, me alejo de el. Y como ellos no son superiores intelectualmente, no han podido desarrollar formas de someternos, criarnos y criarnos en cautividad para servir de alimento.
Y como nunca van a poder superarnos en inteligencia, porque antes de eso les aniquilaremos, han perdido la batalla, y preocuparse de estas cosas es totalmente absurdo.
Si tanto te gustan los animales y quieres cuidar de ellos, en vez de estar en el mundo humano que tanto odias para atacarnos a los que no comulgamos con tus ideas, atrevete a irte a sitios o zonas donde los animales te necesiten de verdad, y puedas salvarlos realmente, no haciendo propaganda inutil en una zona esteril como es la zona humana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> En la época prehistorica sin carne hubieran desaparecido del mapa y más en lugares de climas adversos, o eso no te lo ha explicado nadie?




quienes hombre !!! 

tu antropocentrismo infantil e inculto ( por otra parte habitual ) va acorde con tu soberbia .

¿ no te das cuenta que las tribus africanas siguen viviendo igual que en la edad de piedra y de ahí no se han movido ? 

ahí tienes a los bosquimanos (bushman ) es la raza más antigua que sobrevive en la actualidad . Se sabe por su genética . 

Todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos somos hijos de un puñado de humanos , algo así como los pollos de granja. 

En los rasgos de los bosquimanos puedes apreciar a todas las razas : negros , marrones, blancos y chinos 

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Si, soy comida para ellos, pero lo que aqui nos diferencia es la inteligencia. Como se donde esta el peligro, me alejo de el. Y como ellos no son superiores intelectualmente, no han podido desarrollar formas de someternos, criarnos y criarnos en cautividad para servir de alimento.
> Y como nunca van a poder superarnos en inteligencia, porque antes de eso les aniquilaremos, han perdido la batalla, y preocuparse de estas cosas es totalmente absurdo.
> Si tanto te gustan los animales y quieres cuidar de ellos, en vez de estar en el mundo humano que tanto odias para atacarnos a los que no comulgamos con tus ideas, atrevete a irte a sitios o zonas donde los animales te necesiten de verdad, y puedas salvarlos realmente, no haciendo propaganda inutil en una zona esteril como es la zona humana.



haces conjeturas absurdas de odios y venganzas de niño pequeño . 

Los leones que te comerían de pillarte en su territorio , no te odian , de la misma manera que no odias tú al pollo que otros matan para tí .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> No es aprovechar cualquier alimento, necesitamos esos alimentos.



de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , la inmensa mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida. igual que tus antepasados, pregunta a tu abuela cuánta carne comía ( no había ni neveras ) 

¿ cuántos pollos te comes al mes ? ¿ cuatro ? es la media , uno a la semana . 

4 x 12 = 48 pollos al año . pongamos que te comes 50, que tienes pinta de larpeiro .

50 pollos por 75 años = 3.750 pollos que te comerías a lo largo de tu vida , sin contar ternera y cerdos . 

Pongamos 4.000 pollos por persona multiplicado por 8 mil millones de habitantes en el planeta. 

4.000 x 8.000.000.000 = 32.000.000.000.000 de pollos ...

¿ puedes traducir esa cifra o no te cabe en la cabeza ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Que no seamos huidores no indica que no seamos omnívoros te guste o no.



es como si dijeses que somos fumadores por el hecho de que haya mucha gente que fume . 

Los animales que vivimos en cautividad estamos completamente desnaturalizados . de la misma manera que se le da pienso a los perros y los gatos domésticos, a la gente se le da carne .


----------



## PA\BE (27 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta



Creo que ese es el único y verdadero problema tras sus denuncias.
Si tan solo un puñado de hombres y mujeres tuviesen acceso a esos placeres, los veneraríamos como dioses en el Olimpo.

La gula, la lujuria, la sobrepoblación... son el reverso oscuro del excedente.
Por el contrario, la civilización, es el luminoso. 

El animal vive en el presente, el hombre en el futuro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Creo que ese es el único y verdadero problema tras sus denuncias.
> Si tan solo un puñado de hombres y mujeres tuviesen acceso a esos placeres, los veneraríamos como dioses en el Olimpo.
> 
> La gula, la lujuria, la sobrepoblación... son el reverso oscuro del excedente.
> ...



Te atribuyes unos méritos que no tienes. 

¿ qué has hecho tú por la humanidad , por la sociedad en la que vives , incluso por tu entorno más inmediato ?

¿ no te das cuenta que como una mascota , dormitas en el sofá con el plato lleno ? 

Un gato castrado no tiene mérito en la obtención de la comida pues se la dan servida . 
La diferencia con los otros humanos que tu desprecias , es que son linces que viven libres y entienden perfectamente lo que significa estar vivo


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

descendemos de los lemures . Siguen vivos porque Madagascar se separó del resto del mundo y la fauna que allí habitaba no fue reemplazada por evoluciones posteriores , de la misma manera que los marsupiales ( canguros ) que se fueron con Australia .

Los humanos somos una casualidad como el resto de las especies, de hecho en América, los monos que allí habitaban cuando se separó de Pangea , se quedaron en los árboles y no evolucionaron a humanos.

Los humanos que viven en América llegaron hace 10.000 años, durante millones de años , nadie les echó de menos .


----------



## Elvensen (27 Abr 2021)

Si es que da igual los argumentos que se esgriman contra tus absurdas formas de pensar. Mientras no seas un peligro para los humanos, haz lo que se te permita, que cuando seas, tu o la gente que piensa como tu, un peligro para la supervivencia de la raza humana, sereis tratados como tal, una amenaza.
Sigue pensando que tu raza es tu enemiga por comer animales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Si es que da igual los argumentos que se esgriman contra tus absurdas formas de pensar. Mientras no seas un peligro para los humanos, haz lo que se te permita, que cuando seas, tu o la gente que piensa como tu, un peligro para la supervivencia de la raza humana, sereis tratados como tal, una amenaza.
> Sigue pensando que tu raza es tu enemiga por comer animales.




*LOS ESPAÑOLES NO SON ESPAÑOLES *, no lo digo con los millones de comunistas, vascos y catalanes , a los que les han lavado el cerebro para que se crean extranjeros .

En 1975 cuando murió Franco había 35 millones de españoles .

han pasado 46 años , teniendo en cuenta que han muerto una media de 350 mil cada año da un total de 16 millones de españoles muertos .

si tenemos en cuenta que con seguridad las mujeres desde la fecha no han tenido por lo menos dos hijos para reemplazarse a si mismas y al padre ... todo lo que hay hasta 46 millones son extranjeros , la mayoría con derecho a voto.

En España actualmente hay *UN MILLÓN DE TREINTAÑERAS* , antes de esa edad se sabe con certeza que sólo tienen hijos las extranjeras , pero es que actualmente a este millón de españolas en edad reproductiva le han lavado el cerebro con conceptos estrafalarios con el fin de esterilizarlas :

- que son eternas adolescentes y que ya tiempo habrá para casarse y tener hijos

- que son iguales que los hombres , es decir hombres sin pene

- que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una familia con hijos

- que es mejor se esclava de su jefe que dueña de su hogar

- que seR madre y esposa es un fracaso en la vida

Al mismo tiempo , en el resto del planeta , hay 4.000 millones de mujeres normales y que se ven a sí mismas como lo que realmente son , las hembras de la especie humana , y al igual que nuestras antepasadas viven la sexualidad con pudor , fidelidad y moderación en el ámbito de una pareja y un hogar. Son las madres de la próxima generación de españoles .

El exterminio de la población original es inevitable. Aunque el millón de treintañeras se casaran y tuviesen su primer hijo ( algo que no va a pasar ) , un millón de bebés no podrían parar a cientos de millones de moros y negros que están esperando la siguiente etapa, que es traerlos en un puente aéreo directamente de sus países.

*LOS HOMBRES*

No existe diferencia entre los hombres llamados homosexuales y los heterosexuales . Un ataque de ingeniería social llamado la bomba gay , los ha igualado . Lo mismo es copular con un ano que con una vagina estéril , es simplemente una forma de drogar a la población con el sexo.

Lo mismo que hicieron con el opio en China y la India , para arrasar esos dos enormes países .

*OPIO=HEROÍNA=MORFINA=ENDORFINA=DOPAMINA*

La pornografía es un ataque de ingeniería social a los hombres occidentales , para castrarlos e impedir que formen unidades reproductoras como hicieron todos tus antepasados desde principio de los tiempos .

POR ESO EXISTES ... y por eso no existirán tus hijos ni los hijos de tus hijos.

*si tanta pornografía , aberraciones y parafilias son gratis ....

es porque el precio eres tú*


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

Los *gorilas* son mayoritariamente herbívoros: comen principalmente frutas, hojas, brotes, etc., si bien pueden llegar a consumir algunos insectos, lo que representa solo del uno al dos por ciento de su *dieta*.






*Gorilla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org
.


El antropocentrismo cartesiano que deforma la realidad y que se transmite generación tras generación igual que otros pensamientos irracionales , es la causa de la cosmovisión de la mayoría de la sociedad .

Los estudios universitarios en su mayor parte están completamente desfasados transmitiendo errores del pasado que nadie se atreve a cuestionar.


NO HACE FALTA REMONTARSE A MILLONES DE AÑOS DE ANTEPASADOS AUSTRALOPITECOS NO SÉ QUÉ TANTAS BOBADAS.

NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS ESTÁN VIVOS . SON LOS BOSQUIMANOS , que al igual que la mayoría de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales sin contar los miles de millones de antepasados , no prueban la carne.

AHÍ LOS TIENES . ¿ ves acaso gordos sebosos como en occidente ? ¿ acaso no ves el cuerpo fibrado de los viejos comparado con los barrigones occidentales que acaban muriendo de algún cáncer del sistema digestivo ?


es que os gusta seguir en la inopia con tal de justificar los vicios !!


----------



## PA\BE (28 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te atribuyes unos méritos que no tienes.



No, no hago eso. Ni siquiera me siento tentado en atribuirme los que tengo.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué has hecho tú por la humanidad , por la sociedad en la que vives , incluso por tu entorno más inmediato ?



No considero a la humanidad un ente por el que debiese hacer algo.
Sin embargo, por mis circunstancias, cumplo una función.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ no te das cuenta que como una mascota , dormitas en el sofá con el plato lleno ?
> Un gato castrado no tiene mérito en la obtención de la comida pues se la dan servida.



No contemplo la jubilación como una posibilidad.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> La diferencia con los otros humanos que tu desprecias, es que son linces que viven libres y entienden perfectamente lo que significa estar vivo.



La ataraxia me evita sentir desprecio por los humanos, tanto como la de sentir admiración por los animales.
En cualquier caso, puedo reconocer comportamientos despreciables y admirables en ambos.

Sr. @ATARAXIO, somos muchos los que valoramos sus aportaciones e interesante perspectiva, pero reconózcanos a los lectores el derecho a la crítica de la posición extrema.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> descendemos de los lemures.



Un humano puede creer que su abuelita fue un mono, como un robot podrá creer que su abuelito fue un reloj de cuerda.
Mi opinión sobre esto es bastante más compleja.


----------



## Catalinius (28 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es como si dijeses que somos fumadores por el hecho de que haya mucha gente que fume .
> 
> Los animales que vivimos en cautividad estamos completamente desnaturalizados . de la misma manera que se le da pienso a los perros y los gatos domésticos, a la gente se le da carne .



Lo dicho, tu sigue con tus absurdeces y tomando vitaminas en pastillas que no encuentras en las verduras


----------



## Catalinius (28 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , la inmensa mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida. igual que tus antepasados, pregunta a tu abuela cuánta carne comía ( no había ni neveras )
> 
> ¿ cuántos pollos te comes al mes ? ¿ cuatro ? es la media , uno a la semana .
> 
> ...



Mi abuela mataba corderos, conejos, pollos en casa y comían en la postguerra ratas de río.......si no de qué....


----------



## Catalinius (28 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> quienes hombre !!!
> 
> tu antropocentrismo infantil e inculto ( por otra parte habitual ) va acorde con tu soberbia .
> 
> ...



TODAS LAS TRIBUS CAZAN Y COMEN CARNE.


----------



## Descolonización de España (28 Abr 2021)

Estoy en contra de la crueldad con los animales. Pero los hombres también somos seres vivos y necesitamos alimentarnos. Si tu eres capaz de cubrir tus necesidades alimenticias con hierba y lechuga bien por ti, pero los humanos estamos hechos para comer carne.

Además, anteponer las necesidades de los animales a las humanas llegando incluso a otorgarles los mismos o más derechos es una mentalidad suicida muy de moda en nuestros días. Mejor preocúpate de quién ha inoculado esas ideas "modernas" en tu cabeza y con que fin.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> No, no hago eso. Ni siquiera me siento tentado en atribuirme los que tengo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aunque parezca difícil de creer , la población occidental de este momento histórico , es la más estúpida de la historia. 

El secreto de los sabios fue la constancia del comportamiento animal en la especie humana, pues nada nos distingue , y su doctrina ha consistido siempre en parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama que todos llevamos dentro . Es decir, lo que nos hace humanos y nos distingue . 

En esta generación de españoles , el mono salta sin control de un vicio a otro , que son refuerzos positivos para amaestrar a los animales de circo. 

No sólo es la heroína , cocaína , la nicotina, el alcohol , los fármacos psicodélicos que alteran la bioquímica , las aplicaciones de los móviles son tan adictivas que controlan a la persona cada minuto del día como nunca fue posible. 

NO ES NECESARIO EL MICROCHIP , todos llevamos el móvil tan pegado que es como si estuviese dentro de nosotros , y ahí contamos todo lo que somos y lo que hacemos , lo que pensamos y a dónde vamos , en breve , cuando desaparezca el dinero físico, también lo que compramos y nos recompensarán y castigarán en el carnet por puntos como buen o malo ciudadano. 

el coronavirus es la primera etapa de ese proceso imparable , es llevar a las personas a un estado de shock tan angustioso que acepten cualquier imposición con tal de seguir vivos. 

La doma de los caballos y elefantes consiste en eso . se rebelan saltan , tiran , patean ... hasta que llega un momento que se rinden ...


PARA SIEMPRE ! 










Era Axial, el período en que el pensamiento empírico habría nacido en varios lugares del mundo al mismo tiempo


En cronología seguro que a todos les suena el término era. Es una formula de cómputo del tiempo que atiende a criterios diversos y se aplica tanto en historia como en geología, pudiendo constituir sistemas independientes. Así, hablamos de la Era Primaria (o Secundaria, Terciaria y Cuaternaria) cuand




www.labrujulaverde.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

aldebariano dijo:


> He visto peores cosas en vídeos de matanzas entre humanos (narcos), y no veo a nadie pidiendo que paren. Me preocupa más lo que se hance los seres humanos entre ellos, que lo de los animales.



una cosa no justifica a la otra , pero sin duda los narcos son mucho más piadosos . 

Sólo torturan a unos pocos , a los demás les pegan un tiro . 

Los miles de millones de animales que son usados como comida, son torturados desde el momento que nacen hasta que por fin los liberan asesinándolos en el matadero entre gritos de sus congéneres después de ser vapuleados durante horas en su último viaje extremadamente estresados . 


¿ no te das cuenta que entre un cerdo y un gorila o un delfín o una orca ... su nivel de consciencia, sus emociones, su inteligencia , sus ganas de vivir ... son las mismas que las tuyas ? 






















Morir antes de llegar al matadero


Tras el accidente de un camión ganadero en el que murieron cien cerdos, los animalistas ponen en duda que se cumpla con los criterios de bienestar animal durante el proceso de transporte y demandan protocolos de emergencia. En España, cerca de 52.000 porcinos mueren cada año en el trayecto que...




www.publico.es


----------



## Elvensen (28 Abr 2021)

Estas verdaderamente desequilibrado, busca ayuda.
Mientras tanto, te pondre en el ignore para que no me siga apareciendo desvarios de tal magnitud.
Cuidate, lo necesitas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## PA\BE (29 Abr 2021)

Le enlazo la noticia con la única intención de compartir datos. Personalmente opino que el 99.9% de lo publicado en prensa es falso. 
Detecto varios "pulsos" en la noticia: veganismo, religión cristiana, gordofobia, maternidad, vacunas... etc, un mix muy interesante. 

Muere desnutrido un bebé de siete meses al que su madre dice haber aplicado una dieta vegana | Internacional (elmundo.es)
_La madre, de 28 años de edad, declaró que la alimentación que le había proporcionado era *"para seguir la Biblia"*...
... para que su pequeño de meses, Kameri Garriques , *no fuera "un niño gordo".*
... la madre,* que tiene otros tres hijos.*
"fue *alimentado como vegano* porque con todas las fórmulas, probé seis diferentes, *él estaba contrayendo tordo* (una infección por hongos en la boca) cada vez". 
"No fue alimentado con tonterías. No fue alimentado con fórmula que contenga químicos ", dijo así como* no había seguido al cartilla de vacunación* prescrita para los niños desde su nacimiento"._

Lo que me parece evidente, tras criar algunos hijos, es que la dieta vegetariana no es adecuada para el desarrollo de un niño.
¿Cómo resuelven esta cuestión estas tribus que pone como ejemplo? ¿Es la leche materna suficiente complemento alimenticio en esas edades a la falta de proteína animal?


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Le enlazo la noticia con la única intención de compartir datos. Personalmente opino que el 99.9% de lo publicado en prensa es falso.
> Detecto varios "pulsos" en la noticia: veganismo, religión cristiana, gordofobia, maternidad, vacunas... etc, un mix muy interesante.
> 
> Muere desnutrido un bebé de siete meses al que su madre dice haber aplicado una dieta vegana | Internacional (elmundo.es)
> ...




Uno de los más graves errores de la gente vanidosa y narcisistas, es que son antropocéntricos suponiendo que son " la especie elegida " y todos los demás seres están ahí para su provecho ... incluso más , en su EGOCENTRISMO , no sólo creen que el mundo gira en torno a ellos sino que son los únicos seres humanos del planeta .

Dicho esto, cala muy bien en ese tipo de personas noticias tan absurdas e irrelevantes como esa , puesto que en el mundo hay 8 mil millones de habitantes , la mitad mujeres , y la gran mayoría en su vida ha probado la carne , ni ellos ni sus hijos recién nacidos . Eso sin contar generaciones anteriores que existimos gracias a ellos .

El infantilismo e ignorancia de los nuevos españoles nacidos en la abundancia , les impide entender como normal el hecho de no tener absolutamente nada para comer y que un trozo de pan , unas berzas y patatas ya eran un manjar del que no todo el mundo disponía. 


*Calderón de la Barca*





*Cuentan de un sabio que un día*
*[Fragmento de La vida es sueño]*


Cuentan de un sabio que un día
tan pobre y mísero estaba,
que sólo se sustentaba
de unas hierbas que cogía.
¿Habrá otro, entre sí decía,
más pobre y triste que yo?;
y cuando el rostro volvió
halló la respuesta, viendo
que otro sabio iba cogiendo
las hierbas que él arrojó.
Quejoso de mi fortuna
yo en este mundo vivía,
y cuando entre mí decía:
¿habrá otra persona alguna
de suerte más importuna?
Piadoso me has respondido.
Pues, volviendo a mi sentido,
hallo que las penas mías,
para hacerlas tú alegrías,
las hubieras recogido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

> Archimanguina dijo:
> Brooootal...leido en burbuja la nueva nature



Cuando comes jamón ...

estás desintegrando en tu interior trozos momificados del cadáver de un cerdo , concretamente la nalga , que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos durante su corta y deplorable vida , sin llegar a ver el sol .

Ese ser tan consciente e inteligente como cualquier persona, siente miedo, frío, dolor con los golpes , al dormir sobre cemento mojado con sus orines .

Lo que él quisiera y tiene grabado en su mente , es correr por el monte con su familia hozando entre los árboles buscando raíces y frutos , pero ha tenido mala suerte , le ha tocado sufrir cada segundo de ese increíble suceso que es la vida , para que otros finalmente lo matasen para tí , después de vapulearlo durante el trayecto al matadero .

masticado en tu boca, su carne se convierte en glúcidos, prótidos y lípido que pasarán a formar parte de tu propio cuerpo .

De alguna manera , parte de tí es cerdo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

lo que está claro es que este hombre no ha probado la carne en su vida y ahí está


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2021)

„La piedad, principio de toda moralidad, toma también a los animales bajo su protección. La pretendida carencia de derechos de los animales, el prejuicio de que nuestra conducta con ellos no tiene importancia moral, de que como se suele decir, no hay deberes para con los irracionales, todo esto es ciertamente una grosería que repugna, una barbarie de Occidente, que toma su origen del judaísmo. Es necesario decirles a estos desdeñosos de los brutos, a esos occidentales judaizantes, que al igual que ellos, que fueron amamantados por sus madres, el perro también lo fue por la suya.“ — Arthur Schopenhauer

Fuente: Frases de Arthur Schopenhauer de vejez (10 citas) | Frases de famosos


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 May 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Le enlazo la noticia con la única intención de compartir datos. Personalmente opino que el 99.9% de lo publicado en prensa es falso.
> Detecto varios "pulsos" en la noticia: veganismo, religión cristiana, gordofobia, maternidad, vacunas... etc, un mix muy interesante.
> 
> Muere desnutrido un bebé de siete meses al que su madre dice haber aplicado una dieta vegana | Internacional (elmundo.es)
> ...



Si dejas en paz a esa gente, en poco tiempo se autoexterminaran ¿Qué problemas hay?, Lo mejor es dejarlos a su puto aire, yo seguiré castrando a mis pollos para hacerlos capones, Me deberian agradecer que mis gallos no violen a sus gallinas y yo de paso como carne de reputisima madre. No solo los matan en el útero de sus madres, luego de nacer los matan por inanición-


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 May 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Si dejas en paz a esa gente, en poco tiempo se autoexterminaran ¿Qué problemas hay?, Lo mejor es dejarlos a su puto aire, yo seguiré castrando a mis pollos para hacerlos capones, Me deberian agradecer que mis gallos no violen a sus gallinas y yo de paso como carne de reputisima madre. No solo los matan en el útero de sus madres, luego de nacer los matan por inanición-



Que supuestamente un bebé muera , supuestamente por una mala alimentación en un barrio chungo de Nueva York, no debería ser noticia cuando hay millones de muertos por coronavirus que no conocemos sus nombres ni sus circunstancias .


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)




----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 May 2021)

Los cerdos primero se desangran, y nunca se hierven enteros. Esto es bastante incoherente


----------



## El CEO (8 May 2021)

Qué nos quieres contar con eso?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2021)

El CEO dijo:


> Qué nos quieres contar con eso?


----------



## schulz (8 May 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)



Pues no te voy a decir NADA, solo que apliques el cuento, por que el ultimo año , el tema no ha sido una vaca, ni un cerdo. A buen entendedor ..Y lo tomaron con aplausos, bailes y silencio ...No pasaba nada ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2021)

La Unión Europea prohíbe las jaulas en la ganadería a partir de 2027. No vais a ver un filete en la puta vida.


Yo me voy a hacer musulmán. Carne halal manda.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2021)

Animales héroes | Lo que hacen los animales para vivir… ¡Increíble! | By Kinder World - Español | Facebook


7,7 mill. views, 69 mil likes, 7067 loves, 7373 comments, 76 mil shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Kinder World - Español: Lo que hacen los animales para vivir… ¡Increíble!




fb.watch


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2021)

Nada puede evitar que cada año en España mueran cuatrocientas y pico mil personas .
Lo que se puede evitar que una inconcebible cantidad de recursos sean robados a través de la sanidad con la disculpa de alargar agonías.
Aunque la mayoría son viejos , muchos mueren entre los 60 y 70 años , a veces incluso el día de su jubilación.
Si la esperanza de vida fuese la que todo el mundo supone para él ( nos creemos inmortales ) la pirámide demográfica sería un cuadrado.

Lo verdaderamente grave es el asesinato de millones de bebés a los que no se les permite llegar a ese mundo .
Ellos no son negocio . Lo normal es que nazcan sanos y tengan una vida sana sin necesidad de médicos . Lo que interesa es un país de viejos .

NO TENGAN MIEDO A LA MUERTE. TEMAN VIVIR UNA VIDA DE ESCLAVOS MAL VIVIDA .

La muerte no es nada, es dormir y no despertar .
la vida a veces es una enorme carga , la muerte es suave como una pluma , una liberación.

La voluntad de vivir la tienen todos los animales que llevan a los mataderos y quieren huir aterrorizados


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2021)

Revelan los alimentos favoritos de pacientes que han muerto de cáncer de intestino


El oncólogo y cirujano Iván Karasev ha confirmado que una dieta rica en carne roja está relacionada con un grave riesgo de cáncer colorrectal.




mundo.sputniknews.com






l oncólogo y cirujano Iván Karasev ha confirmado que una dieta rica en carne roja está relacionada con un grave riesgo de cáncer colorrectal.
Estas fueron las conclusiones que se extrajeron del análisis del ADN de muestras de tejido normal y tumoral obtenidas de 900 pacientes realizada por investigadores estadounidenses tras analizar datos sobre la dieta de las personas varios años antes del diagnóstico oncológico.
Según Karasev, los daños en el ADN eran mucho más frecuentes en las personas que *comían mucha carne roja* en cualquiera de sus formas, aunque el consumo de aves de corral y pescado era irrelevante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Nov 2021)

Lo que más le importa a cualquier ser vivo, sea una mosca , un cerdo o un millonario, es su propia vida : LA VOLUNTAD DE VIVIR QUE CITA SCHOPENHAUER.

Si un cerdo pudiese decir lo que piensa diría : ¿ para qué he venido a este mundo ?
¿ para sufrir ? yo quisiera estar correteando por el monte entre matorrales como mis antepasados jabalíes .
¿ por qué estoy hacinado entre excrementos ? 
¿ por qué me llevan en este camión dando tumbos ? 
¿ por qué me asesinan si sólo soy un niño y no he hecho nada ?


_*¿ te importa la vida de los cerdos ? *_
*¿ te has parado a pensar en su sufrimiento ?*
_* ¿ sientes compasión ?*_

*pues lo mismo hacen las élites extractivas contigo .*


----------



## gotelez (9 Ene 2022)

HAZ QUE PASE dijo:


> A mí es que estos vídeos me dan hambre.
> 
> Anda, iros a abrazar una lechuga, veganos de mierda.



Que eres un psicópata queda patente y notorio. Que no te vea cerca, que te muelo a palos alimaña despreciable. Al agua hirviendo vivo y despierto te tenían que tirar a ti.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (9 Ene 2022)

HAZ QUE PASE dijo:


> A mí es que estos vídeos me dan hambre.
> 
> Anda, iros a abrazar una lechuga, veganos de mierda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2022)

EL ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO , tiene la culpa de que mucha gente que aparentemente son normales e inteligentes , sean incapaces de tener empatía por el sufrimiento animal. 
En su ignorancia , estas personas , no son conscientes de que no hay una división ni biológica ni ética entre los llamados animales y los humanos .

¿ tiene más derecho a la vida un gorila que un cerdo ? ¿ cuál es el baremo que cataloga la humanidad de los animales ? ¿ su inteligencia ?

¿ se puede tratar como a animales a personas con deficiencias mentales ? ¿ quién está más vivo : cualquier animal que vive libre en su ecosistema o una cajera de supermercado que es un simple engranaje mecánico ? 

„Entre los hombres como en cualquier otra especie animal hay un exceso de enfermos, de degenerados, de débiles, de dolientes; los sanos constituyen una excepción.“ — Friedrich Nietzsche, libro Más allá del bien y del mal

Fuente: Friedrich Nietzsche cita #69270 










Friedrich Nietzsche: el animal más humano - Cuadernos Hispanoamericanos


CUADERNOS HISPANOAMERICANOS es una revista de crítica literaria y pensamiento fundada en 1948.




cuadernoshispanoamericanos.com







https://mobiroderic.uv.es/bitstream/handle/10550/76223/TESIS%20ESCUDO%20UV.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

No soy animalista ni vegano ni esas mierdas. Pero por estas cosas, y aunque posiblemente haya estafas o mamandurrias en ello, es que prefiero comer menos carne pero que sea de calidad, ecológica que llaman, con los animales tratados correctamente y que además será carne más sana. Si llevan el sello de bienestar animal (que repito, puede que sea un engaño), mejor que mejor.

Es de las pocas cosas en que tienen razón los globalistas. No se puede comer carne barata a costa de tratar a los animales como si fueran mierda, hacinados y torturándolos o inflándolos a hormonas que luego pueden repercutir en tu salud. Su vida y su muerte tienen que ser dignas.


----------



## Lammero (10 Ene 2022)

A LAS MARISCADAS


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Ene 2022)

> ¿ te importa la vida de los cerdos ?



Entre poco y nada. Fin del hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Entre poco y nada. Fin del hilo.



¿ te importa la vida de los subnormales ?


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> No soy animalista ni vegano ni esas mierdas. Pero por estas cosas, y aunque posiblemente haya estafas o mamandurrias en ello, es que prefiero comer menos carne pero que sea de calidad, ecológica que llaman, con los animales tratados correctamente y que además será carne más sana. Si llevan el sello de bienestar animal (que repito, puede que sea un engaño), mejor que mejor.
> 
> Es de las pocas cosas en que tienen razón los globalistas. No se puede comer carne barata a costa de tratar a los animales como si fueran mierda, hacinados y torturándolos o inflándolos a hormonas que luego pueden repercutir en tu salud. Su vida y su muerte tienen que ser dignas.



Por qué reflotas hilos viejos hijoputa?
Maldita aportación de mierda...


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Por qué reflotas hilos viejos hijoputa?
> Maldita aportación de mierda...



Joder, ni me había dado cuenta, si he comentado es porque alguien lo ha reflotado antes.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Joder, ni me había dado cuenta, si he comentado es porque alguien lo ha reflotado antes.



Lo que pasa es que no lo cierran.
Curioso, me estaba metiendo entre pecho y espalda media barra de pan con tomate, aceite y mucho jamón con el portátil delante.
Está de puta madre.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no lo cierran.
> Curioso, me estaba metiendo entre pecho y espalda media barra de pan con tomate, aceite y mucho jamón con el portátil delante.
> Está de puta madre.



Me has dado hambre cabrón.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Ene 2022)

Atreveos dice……

ACABO DE VER EN 4CHAN UN VÍDEO QUE MEHA DEJADO LOS OJOS COMO PLATOS 5 minutos y no soy blando en estos temas
Tío y tía follando, cámara de seguridad grabando, llega el marido con un cuchillo como de la selva y empieza a acuchillar a la tía, el tío escapa


----------



## SoyHezpecial (10 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Atreveos dice……
> 
> ACABO DE VER EN 4CHAN UN VÍDEO QUE MEHA DEJADO LOS OJOS COMO PLATOS 5 minutos y no soy blando en estos temas
> Tío y tía follando, cámara de seguridad grabando, llega el marido con un cuchillo como de la selva y empieza a acuchillar a la tía, el tío escapa



Joder ese le he visto yo, ya sé cuál dices.

De todas formas los hay mucho peores eh, en esa no se ve casi nada. A mí me impactan mucho más si me topo con algo donde sufre un niño, un animal, o alguien que tuvo la desgracia de estar en el momento equivocado en el sitio equivocado.


----------



## Cipotecon (10 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> Joder ese le he visto yo, ya sé cuál dices.
> 
> De todas formas los hay mucho peores eh, en esa no se ve casi nada. A mí me impactan mucho más si me topo con algo donde sufre un niño, un animal, o alguien que tuvo la desgracia de estar en el momento equivocado en el sitio equivocado.



Si los hay peores, pero los de narcos sangrientos cortando cuellos no me dan tanta pena, Al final se matan entre ellos, son mafias y juegan al mismo juego, o quizás es que ya he visto tantos que no me impactan.
Pero este que te digo no es habitual de ver pegarle 20 cuchilladas a una mujer en una cama, no es tanto por lo que se ve gráficamente sino por el ambiente y todo eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Atreveos dice……
> 
> ACABO DE VER EN 4CHAN UN VÍDEO QUE MEHA DEJADO LOS OJOS COMO PLATOS 5 minutos y no soy blando en estos temas
> Tío y tía follando, cámara de seguridad grabando, llega el marido con un cuchillo como de la selva y empieza a acuchillar a la tía, el tío escapa



y qué se ve en el vídeo que abre el hilo ?


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2022)

Así es como al minimizar costes echaron fuera del mercado a la competencia que hacían las cosas de una manera más empática.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Atreveos dice……
> 
> ACABO DE VER EN 4CHAN UN VÍDEO QUE MEHA DEJADO LOS OJOS COMO PLATOS 5 minutos y no soy blando en estos temas
> Tío y tía follando, cámara de seguridad grabando, llega el marido con un cuchillo como de la selva y empieza a acuchillar a la tía, el tío escapa



somos el mismo ser . físicamente y genéticamente .

Lo único que cambia es el envoltorio de fuera , que son adaptaciones al medio donde ha evolucionado cada especie , pero todos descendemos del mismo ser .

Mi abuelo tenía una granja y de niño asistí innumerables veces a la matanza y " autopsia " del cerdo.

Fueron valiosísimas lecciones de anatomía pues estaban desprovistas de horror que debería suponerse en un descuartizamiento.
Mi tío que era el más hábil sólo veía comida en el hígado , los riñones , el corazón seccionado de una certera puñalada , el lomo , incluso las tripas y la sangre para hacer morcilla.

Todo es igual . en nada diferencia de los humanos, el pánico del pobre animal cuando era agarrado por varios hombres , subido a un banco y sentía el dolor del cuchillo entrando en su cuerpo .

Sus gritos eran tan espeluznantes que se oían a kilómetros . su boca abierta de par en par , su lengua quedaba morada , su saliva se volvía espuma , sus ojos desorbitados nos miraban con desesperación .

No quería morir . Duraba unos minutos su agonía . Sus últimos suspiros sonaban como gárgaras y ronquidos .

todo eso se veía normal .


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> somos el mismo ser . físicamente y genéticamente .
> 
> Lo único que cambia es el envoltorio de fuera , que son adaptaciones al medio donde ha evolucionado cada especie , pero todos descendemos del mismo ser .
> 
> ...



¿Y lo bueno que esta que?


----------



## Skywalker22 (11 Ene 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> He visto peores cosas en vídeos de matanzas entre humanos (narcos), y no veo a nadie pidiendo que paren. Me preocupa más lo que se hance los seres humanos entre ellos, que lo de los animales.



No está bien, y lo condeno, es evidente que los narcos entre sí se hacen atrocidades. Pero ellos deciden meterse en esas vainas o no?


----------



## Skywalker22 (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> ¿Y lo bueno que esta que?



No digas tonterías. Céntrate en lo importante, el sufrimiento extremo de un animal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> ¿Y lo bueno que esta que?



Tú eres sólo carne para cualquier carnívoro.

Finalmente serás comido por los gusanos


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú eres sólo carne para cualquier carnívoro.
> 
> Finalmente serás comido por los gusanos



Y que tendra que ver?


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Y que tendra que ver?



Pues tiene que ver dependiendo de lado de la historia en el que te encuentres.

Si le preguntases a uno de los cerdos que van en un camión hacia el matadero, te aseguro que no quiere estar allí.


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues tiene que ver dependiendo de lado de la historia en el que te encuentres.
> 
> Si le preguntases a uno de los cerdos que van en un camión hacia el matadero, te aseguro que no quiere estar allí.



Ya, pero estoy en el lado de la historia de los que se los come.


----------



## Hannibal (11 Ene 2022)

Hasta hoy no he descubierto este hilo, pero en todo este tema del maltrato animal mi postura se resume en 2 puntos:
1. Hay que ajusticiar a todo aquel hdlgp que maltrate innecesariamente a cualquier bicho.
2. Ello no quita para que la VIDA se base en una cadena trófica donde, en los niveles más altos donde nos encontramos, nos comamos unos a otros, y estar en contra de esto es estar en contra de la Madre Naturaleza que dicen defender.

El colmo del subnormalismo son los que se hacen vegetarianos pero tienen varios perros y gatos que por supuesto, comen carne y pescado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Ya, pero estoy en el lado de la historia de los que se los come.



Entenderás que hubo un tiempo no muy lejano que unos humanos asesinaron con bombas a 70 millones de personas en la llamada segunda guerra mundial . 
las víctimas tampoco quisieron serlo .

Siempre nos posicionamos en el bando de asesino que sale más rentable . de todas formas si no tienes la suerte de morir de un infarto , te tocará agonizar durante horas , días , semanas o meses y entenderás el sufrimiento de los otros cuando lo sientas en tu carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

se llama empatía. 















Otegi comprendió lo que sentían las víctimas de ETA cuando perdió a su madre en la cárcel


El líder de la izquierda abertzale, Arnaldo Otegi, ha repasado en una entrevista con Jordi Évole los episodios más duros de la violencia terrorista...




www.20minutos.es






"Se murió mi madre estando en la cárcel, murió mi suegra, murieron amigos...", ha recordado Otegi, que ha añadido que en aquellos momentos era informado a través de una llamada telefónica y aunque se "esperaba lo peor", no sabía de qué se trataba hasta que cogía el teléfono. *Eso fue lo que le hizo reflexionar: "Cada vez que ETA cometía un atentado con resultado de muerte, alguien llamaba a los padres o familiares de esas personas". *


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

la gente que sólo ve comida en una bandeja blanca de poliespán en el supermercado, sin darse cuenta que es un trozo de un ser vivo e inteligente que su corta vida fue todo sufrimiento ...

es un psicópata.


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Entenderás que hubo un tiempo no muy lejano que unos humanos asesinaron con bombas a 70 millones de personas en la llamada segunda guerra mundial .
> las víctimas tampoco quisieron serlo .
> 
> Siempre nos posicionamos en el bando de asesino que sale más rentable . de todas formas si no tienes la suerte de morir de un infarto , te tocará agonizar durante horas , días , semanas o meses y entenderás el sufrimiento de los otros cuando lo sientas en tu carne.



Ya, pero te repito, que yo estoy del lado que se los come. Me da igual que los cerdos no quieran morir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Ya, pero te repito, que yo estoy del lado que se los come. Me da igual que los cerdos no quieran morir.



el miedo que sientes al virus invisible es simplemente el instinto heredado de tus antepasados , el miedo a los depredadores que acechaban ocultos entre los matorrales .

Imagina cuantos miles de los que tú llevas sus genes , fueron atacados y comidos por las fieras .


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el miedo que sientes al virus invisible es simplemente el instinto heredado de tus antepasados , el miedo a los depredadores que acechaban ocultos entre los matorrales .
> 
> Imagina cuantos miles de los que tú llevas sus genes , fueron atacados y comidos por las fieras .



Debes de ser troll. Jaja me la has colado, he llegado a pensar que eras asi de bobo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2022)

twhi dijo:


> Debes de ser troll. Jaja me la has colado, he llegado a pensar que eras asi de bobo.



hay un algoritmo en BURBUJA que detecta subnormales . 

Quien tiene más mensajes que reputación aunque sea por poco.


----------



## twhi (11 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay un algoritmo en BURBUJA que detecta subnormales .
> 
> Quien tiene más mensajes que reputación aunque sea por poco.



Jajajaja que tio


----------



## ueee3 (11 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## SoyHezpecial (12 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si los hay peores, pero los de narcos sangrientos cortando cuellos no me dan tanta pena, Al final se matan entre ellos, son mafias y juegan al mismo juego, o quizás es que ya he visto tantos que no me impactan.
> Pero este que te digo no es habitual de ver pegarle 20 cuchilladas a una mujer en una cama, no es tanto por lo que se ve gráficamente sino por el ambiente y todo eso.



No creas, en alguno se ve cómo se cargan al hijo adolescente de un policía después de cortarle la cabeza al padre sacándole el corazón a cuchilladas sobre el cadáver de su progenitor. Ese no tenía culpa de nada, y ese sí me dejó tocado precisamente por eso, por ser un inocente sin culpa de nada. Que alguien se cargue a su pareja por ponerle los cuernos no voy a decir que lo veo bien ni lo justifique, pero no me da la misma pena.

Luego hay otro de una chica joven a la que cortan los brazos y después la cabeza y una vez ya muerta la terminan de desmembrar, y también me deja tocado porque igual no tiene más de 17 años y no sabes si es alguna sicaria o ha tenido la desgracia de tener por familia a alguien equivocado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2022)

SoyHezpecial dijo:


> No creas, en alguno se ve cómo se cargan al hijo adolescente de un policía después de cortarle la cabeza al padre sacándole el corazón a cuchilladas sobre el cadáver de su progenitor. Ese no tenía culpa de nada, y ese sí me dejó tocado precisamente por eso, por ser un inocente sin culpa de nada. Que alguien se cargue a su pareja por ponerle los cuernos no voy a decir que lo veo bien ni lo justifique, pero no me da la misma pena.
> 
> Luego hay otro de una chica joven a la que cortan los brazos y después la cabeza y una vez ya muerta la terminan de desmembrar, y también me deja tocado porque igual no tiene más de 17 años y no sabes si es alguna sicaria o ha tenido la desgracia de tener por familia a alguien equivocado.



el cambio de paradigma es considerar que la tortura y asesinato de los animales , desde un punto de vista biológico y moral es lo mismo que hacerlo con las personas . 

Otra cosa es el punto de vista legal,

pero cuando los políticos ordenan bombardear una ciudad asesinando a cientos de personas o millones como hicieron en la segunda guerra mundial o las guerras de Corea, Vietnam... justifican esas muertes igual que se hace con los mataderos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2022)

Primer trasplante de un corazón de cerdo a un hombre: ¿Por qué se usan órganos porcinos y no de monos, más parecidos al ser humano?


El animal fue genéticamente modificado para evitar el rechazo



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ene 2022)

la comida es un vicio , la gula y la lujuria siempre han estado unidas . De la misma manera que las parafilias sólo las entienden quienes las sufren , la forma con la que la gente se droga con determinado tipo de comida es educacional . 
Por ejemplo el jamón a mucha gente le parece un manjar, pero a los musulmanes les parece algo vomitivo : la momia putrefacta de un cerdo muerto !!! 
El queso igualmente , para mucha gente es sabroso , pero para los chinos que no lo suelen comer les huele a pies y es nauseabundo . de hecho son las mismas bacterias. 
La comida muy picante que es habitual en países como México , para personas que no están acostumbradas les parece una chaladura. 
*De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , sólo una ínfima minoría come carne habitualmente.
y gracias a las granjas intensivas y la nueva tecnología, como los mataderos o camiones frigoríficos , en el pasado comer carne era algo excepcional. 
no somos carnívoros. Somos primates . *De hecho nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas son estrictamente vegetarianos . Los chimpancés muy circunstancialmente pueden cazar otros animales y comérselos . 

Las especies se clasifican por 
clase, orden , familia , género y especie ( también subespecies y razas ) 

Las diferencias anatómicas de los primates y los carnívoros son muy claras .:

los carnívoros no mastican , no muelen la comida ( con las muelas ) por lo tanto la mandíbula inferior no se mueve lateralmente como nosotros los herbívoros . simplemente cortan e ingieren como lobos y cocodrilos.

nosotros tenemos mejillas para mantener el bolo alimenticio de vegetales mientras se va masticando , que es el primer proceso digestivo al mezclarse con la saliva antes de tragar . por eso tenemos una lengua muy diferente , mucho más móvil , gruesa y que detecta si está todo bien masticado . De hecho puedes detectar una espina si comes pescado o cualquier trocito vegetal que no esté bien triturado. 

los carnívoros tienen potentes ácidos estomacales que disuelven la carne cruda y su intestino es mucho más corto ya que la metabolización de la carne es más rápida. 

los herbívoros tenemos un intestino mucho más largo y es esa la razón por la que hay tantas enfermedades intestinales y de otro tipo , ya que la carne fermenta y pudre en el largo recorrido, es como si le das carne a las ovejas .

la forma de beber en los herbívoros es con los labios , sorbiendo . Los carnívoros es con la lengua .

Y sobre todo la forma del cuerpo , los depredadores tienen garras y un cuerpo que alcanza grandes velocidades . El humano inventó el arco y las flechas hace nada en términos evolutivos . Las armas se inventaron para defenderse de otros humanos . Cazar es muy difícil.

Es una falacia suponer que los animales eran infinitos .

imaginen una tribu en un espacio geográfico de varios kilómetros donde habitasen jabalíes , ciervos , conejos ...
Si 100 personas comen carne todos los días, suponiendo que fuese fácil cazar , al cabo de un año habrían exterminado a todos los animales puesto que además habría lobos y osos , sin contar los que se muriesen por enfermedades .

imaginen una tribu que van a por una manada de bisontes y los llevan hacia un acantilado tal como dicen algunos . Pues la totalidad de la manada estaría muerta y podrida tres días después y ya no habría más bisontes , habría que emigrar a otras zonas y se encontrarían con otra tribu que no quisiera repartir sus recursos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Abr 2022)

Condenan a 15 meses de cárcel al dueño de una finca de ocas en Córdoba por dejar morir a más de 170 aves


En la explotación había censadas 3.680 aves por lo que los veterinarios advirtieron que hubo 3.380 bajas no comunicadas



sevilla.abc.es














Konrad Lorenz, un legado para despertar a la vida


Konrad Lorenz fue, sin duda alguna, uno de los científicos e investigadores más importantes del siglo XX. Estudió, prácticamente como...




lamenteesmaravillosa.com


----------



## Setapéfranses (16 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que más le importa a cualquiers vivos (video)



Te puedes meter tu video por el culo si quieres.

A ver si aprendes a diferenciar a las personas. Ese matadero está ideado por ALGUIEN, igual que hay otros donde se mata por disparo para que no sufran.
Entiendes??? Igual que en los trabajos hay escoria que maltrata al resto pero en la emrpesa de al lado es totalmente diferente!!


----------



## Decipher (16 Abr 2022)

Putos ecolojetas, luego pedirán iguales derechos para animales y personas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Te puedes meter tu video por el culo si quieres.
> 
> A ver si aprendes a diferenciar a las personas. Ese matadero está ideado por ALGUIEN, igual que hay otros donde se mata por disparo para que no sufran.
> Entiendes??? Igual que en los trabajos hay escoria que maltrata al resto pero en la emrpesa de al lado es totalmente diferente!!



el algoritmo de burbuja no falla. 

Quien tiene más mensajes que reputación es subnormal seguro. 

¿ qué parte no entiendes que tus creencias irracionales e interesadas no tienen porque ser la verdad ? 

¿ en tu narcisismo e ignorancia de verdad no eres consciente que hay muchos conceptos que puede que ni entiendas ni te hayas preocupado de entenderlos ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)

Cerdos quemados vivos en China: Detrás de las granjas de carne


Un impactante nuevo video muestra cómo las granjas de carne en China queman a cerdos vivos. Esta es una forma común de tratar a cerdos enfermos.




www.kinderworld.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2022)

Van Damme pide que Bruselas vete el sacrificio animal sin aturdimiento


El actor pide que la región de Bruselas se sume a Flandes y Valonia en el veto al sacrificio de animales sin aturdimiento previo, propio de los ritos musulmán o judío.




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## pakuale (14 Jun 2022)

Si un cerdo pudiera decir lo que piensa no sería un puto cerdo.


----------



## Sardónica (14 Jun 2022)

Soy carnívora pero totalmente contraría a este tipo de maltrato animal.
Se puede dar una vida y una muerte dignas a estos animales. 
Sin tanta masificación animal. Una dieta de carne 2 días por semana descongestionaria los espacios de cría de animales destinados a la alimentación humana.
Consumimos y desperdiciamos demasiado.


----------



## Roquete (14 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cerdos quemados vivos en China: Detrás de las granjas de carne
> 
> 
> Un impactante nuevo video muestra cómo las granjas de carne en China queman a cerdos vivos. Esta es una forma común de tratar a cerdos enfermos.
> ...



Joder, mira que nosotros somos unos salvajes de mierda pero en China (y gran parte de Asia) consiguen doblar o triplicar nuestra iniquidad una y otra vez

No miro el vídeo porque ya sé de qué son capaces (los he visto quemando perros vivos con soplete, quitándoles la piel a a gatos vivos, friendo peces y serpientes vivas, etc.).


----------



## bocadRillo (14 Jun 2022)

Ah, claro que no es halal 
Taluec


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Jun 2022)

Sí, en Europa hay mierdas de este calibre. No era en Finlandia donde se sacrifican delfines en masa?


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Joder, mira que nosotros somos unos salvajes de mierda pero en China (y gran parte de Asia) consiguen doblar o triplicar nuestra iniquidad una y otra vez
> 
> No miro el vídeo porque ya sé de qué son capaces (los he visto quemando perros vivos con soplete, quitándoles la piel a a gatos vivos, friendo peces y serpientes vivas, etc.).



y sólo vemos lo que se ha grabado. 

Lo que no se publica es inmensamente más cruel y es porque el sadismo del ser humano no tiene límites. 

Aunque lo hayamos normalizado el someter cruelmente a otros seres inteligentes para después de hacerlos sufrir despedazarlos y comerlos ...

Imaginen que hipotéticamente existiesen las criaturas de avatar en la tierra y fueran usados como los cerdos o los terneros ...


----------



## Roquete (14 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, en Europa hay mierdas de este calibre. No era en Finlandia donde se sacrifican delfines en masa?



En Dinamarca (en las islas Feroe) una vez al año matan (cortándoles el cuello en vivo, mientras chillas y agonizan) a unas mil y algo ballenas piloto (u

Luego también están los japoneses que hacen otra matanza de delfines en ¿septiembre?. Matan a los adultos y roban a los bebés para mandarlos a zoos.

Buena gente:


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> En Dinamarca (en las islas Feroe) una vez al año matan (cortándoles el cuello en vivo, mientras chillas y agonizan) a unas mil y algo ballenas piloto (u
> 
> Luego también están los japoneses que hacen otra matanza de delfines en ¿septiembre?. Matan a los adultos y roban a los bebés para mandarlos a zoos.
> 
> ...



Es explicable que puede suceder algo así.

Imagínate que un espectador va a un parque acuático y empieza a apuñalar a un delfín de la exhibición


----------



## Roquete (14 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es explicable que puede suceder algo así.
> 
> Imagínate que un espectador va a un parque acuático y empieza a apuñalar a un delfín de la exhibición



Es como entrar en una aldea y cortarle el cuello a hombres, mujeres y niños. Pero como lleva el sello de garantía de "costumbre ancestral" entonces está permitido incluso reírse mientras los animales son descuartizados.
Los seres humanos cuando minusvaloramos a las víctimas nos creemos con derecho a todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> En Dinamarca (en las islas Feroe) una vez al año matan (cortándoles el cuello en vivo, mientras chillas y agonizan) a unas mil y algo ballenas piloto (u
> 
> Luego también están los japoneses que hacen otra matanza de delfines en ¿septiembre?. Matan a los adultos y roban a los bebés para mandarlos a zoos.
> 
> ...




La doble moral de la puta sociedad en la que vivimos llena de subnormales.









Un vídeo 'mató' al rey de los delfines


Aquella mañana de martes, José Luis Barbero salió de su casa en El Toro (Calvià) hacia el aeropuerto, donde debía recoger a un veterinario. El lunes tenía previsto tomar un vuelo a




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Estudios muestran que animales, tanto salvajes como domésticos, reaccionan frente al tono de voz


Los animales podrían tener un latente lado emocional que podría ser afecto por sus circunstancias.




peru21.pe


----------



## Roquete (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La doble moral de la puta sociedad en la que vivimos llena de subnormales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta más Ric O'barry que pasó de entrenar a "Flipper" a ser un defensor de los delfines y de que no se les mantenga en cautividad.

En este artículo explica que la delfina que hacía de Flipper se ahogó a sí misma por depresión (pongo una traducción del inicio del artículo por si acaso):

"KATHY, el delfín deleitó a los niños de todo el mundo cuando interpretó a "Flipper" de la televisión durante la década de 1960, pero su roce con la fama rápidamente se convirtió en tragedia cuando se quitó la vida.

El mamífero marino terminó en un pequeño tanque después de retirarse del programa, quedando tan deprimida y enferma que se obligó a dejar de respirar y se ahogó, según su entrenador a largo plazo Ric O'Barry.

O'Barry afirma que estaba allí cuando Kathy se suicidó nadando en sus brazos y conteniendo la respiración a propósito hasta que murió en el Miami Seaquarium en 1968. 

Dice que cuando finalmente la soltó, ella simplemente se hundió muerta en el fondo de su tanque. 
Algunos creen que los delfines tienen la capacidad de suicidarse, ya que ha habido numerosos casos presuntos. 

Y según O'Barry, su muerte fue definitivamente un acto intencional para quitarse la vida. Fue lo que inspiró al ex entrenador a dejar de enseñar a los delfines cómo realizar trucos y, en cambio, centrarse en el bienestar animal, y luego establecer The Dolphin Project para hacer campaña contra mantener a los animales cautivos. "El suicidio fue lo que me dio la vuelta", dijo O'Barry, un ex buzo de la Marina de los Estados Unidos, a Time en 2010.

Dolphin named Kathy who played TV's Flipper 'killed herself' in trainer's arms


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Me gusta más Ric O'barry que pasó de entrenar a "Flipper" a ser un defensor de los delfines y de que no se les mantenga en cautividad.
> 
> En este artículo explica que la delfina que hacía de Flipper se ahogó a sí misma por depresión (pongo una traducción del inicio del artículo por si acaso):
> 
> ...



si. Conozco la historia pero me parecen interpretaciones absurdas .

Se valora a los delfines porque son algo excepcional en cautividad pero la única diferencia con los millones de cerdos que viven hacinados entre sus excrementos es que no tienen patas ni orejas. 

Por lo demás ambos son igualmente inteligentes y conscientes de su vida deplorable. La de los cerdos muchísimo peor claro ! 

no sé cuantos cerdos se suicidarían si tuviesen la oportunidad . Lo que sí está claro es que se preguntan para qué han llegado a este mundo.


----------



## Roquete (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si. Conozco la historia pero me parecen interpretaciones absurdas .
> 
> Se valora a los delfines porque son algo excepcional en cautividad pero la única diferencia con los millones de cerdos que viven hacinados entre sus excrementos es que no tienen patas ni orejas.
> 
> ...



Lo de los cerdos es muchisimo peor, tanto por extrema gravedad en el maltrato (siempre que me acuerdo de cómo viven las hembras me dan ganas de quemar el mundo) como por la cantidad de individuos que padecen el maltrato.
Pero no solo los cerdos, todos los animales de granja o "comestibles" y los de laboratorio viven vidas de infinito dolor y sin posibilidad de escapatoria.

Pero estábamos hablando de delfines y he comentado lo que a ellos les toca. 

Son todas vidas de una miseria infinita, una miseria tal que deja en bragas y ridiculiza cualquiera de las cosas buenas que los seres humanos hacemos; cuando uno tiene un "lado oscuro" tan oscuro, no hay buena acción que nos redima.
Es increíble que el ser humano pueda vivir tan ufano mientras hace esas cosas cuando, para sentirnos mínimamente bien con nosotros mismos, deberíamos hacer TODO lo posible para, antes que nada, no hacerle daño extremo a nuestros compañeros de planeta, tan frágiles y tan a nuestra merced.


----------



## maxkuiper (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo de los cerdos es muchisimo peor, tanto por extrema gravedad en el maltrato (siempre que me acuerdo de cómo viven las hembras me dan ganas de quemar el mundo) como por la cantidad de individuos que padecen el maltrato.
> Pero no solo los cerdos, todos los animales de granja o "comestibles" y los de laboratorio viven vidas de infinito dolor y sin posibilidad de escapatoria.
> 
> Pero estábamos hablando de delfines y he comentado lo que a ellos les toca.
> ...



Ya ! Pero me parece absurdo vanagloriar a una orca cuando no es más que un individuo igual que un ratón .

¿ qué le diferencia ? ¿ qué es más grande ? ¿ entonces es más valiosa una vaca que un ser humano ?


----------



## Roquete (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya ! Pero me parece absurdo vanagloriar a una orca cuando no es más que un individuo igual que un ratón .
> 
> ¿ qué le diferencia ? ¿ qué es más grande ? ¿ entonces es más valiosa una vaca que un ser humano ?



No, pero si estamos hablando de delfines, hablamos de delfines. Cuando toca hablar de pollos, de conejos, etc. se habla de lo que ocurre con cada uno de esos seres.

Se puede hablar de lo específico sin haber perdido de vista lo general.

Yo considero de igual forma a todos los animales porque mi tabla de medir es la capacidad de sufrimiento (psicológico y físico) .

Sé, por observación sencilla, que todos los animales aspiramos a no tener que padecer sufrimientos extremos (que pueden llegar a ser inevitables, pero de los cuales es vergonzoso que el ser humano sea causa).


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, pero si estamos hablando de delfines, hablamos de delfines. Cuando toca hablar de pollos, de conejos, etc. se habla de lo que ocurre con cada uno de esos seres.
> 
> Se puede hablar de lo específico sin haber perdido de vista lo general.
> 
> ...



Los delfines en cautividad son unos privilegiados .


----------



## Roquete (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los delfines en cautividad son unos privilegiados .



Absolutamente no. Nunca se te ocurra decir que el que otro esté peor no significa que tu desgracia no es una desgracia.

Todos los animales que están acostumbrados a recorrer kilómetros y kilómetros al día, reducidos a un espacio pequeño sufren (lobos, osos, etc. en zoos, por poner un ejemplo). 
Además, como dije, para que lleguen a esas piscinas tienen que haber sido "capturados" y separados de su familia (a la que habrán asesinado, por supuesto).
Además, muchos delfines son utilizados de primeras o a posteriori (después de haber sido usados como "entretenimiento") en laboratorios.

El problema es que lo que se les hace a los animales que la gente se come y en los que se experimenta es tan exageradamente abominable que todo lo demás parece un paseo por El Retiro, pero no es así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Absolutamente no. Nunca se te ocurra decir que el que otro esté peor no significa que tu desgracia no es una desgracia.
> 
> Todos los animales que están acostumbrados a recorrer kilómetros y kilómetros al día, reducidos a un espacio pequeño sufren (lobos, osos, etc. en zoos, por poner un ejemplo).
> Además, como dije, para que lleguen a esas piscinas tienen que haber sido "capturados" y separados de su familia (a la que habrán asesinado, por supuesto).
> ...



no te dejes llevar por Disney . 

Hay muy pocos delfines en cautividad en el mundo. Es un problema irrelevante. 

El verdadero problema y que se contará con horror durante siglos venideros es el trato a millones de cerdos que son torturados cada día de las formas más inconcebibles.


----------



## Roquete (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no te dejes llevar por Disney .
> 
> Hay muy pocos delfines en cautividad en el mundo. Es un problema irrelevante.
> 
> El verdadero problema y que se contará con horror durante siglos venideros es el trato a millones de cerdos que son torturados cada día de las formas más inconcebibles.



El sufrimiento individual es el mismo para cada uno de los seres que lo padecen. No es un problema irrelevante porque es el mismo problema: el ser humano tratando a los animales como si fueran mierda. 

Eso es lo que se juzgará a futuro: cómo podía el ser humano dar ese trato a los animales. Aunque yo cada vez tengo mayor convencimiento de que no va a cambiar (demasiadas personas consideran a los animales tontos o pura escoria).

De todas formas...esas imágenes (las había visto antes y las he vuelto a ver ahora porque considero que tengo la obligación moral de verlas)...dios mío, cómo puede un ser humano hacer eso. Cómo se puede considerar humano a alguien que hace eso. 

Supongo que habrás oído eso de: Érase un humano que durante unos instantes pudo entender lo que decían los animales, no ha dejado de llorar desde entonces. 

Tal vez a tí no te ocurra, pero a mí, desde que supe de todo y vi que no había nada que pudiera hacer, hay una parte de mí que nunca ha vuelto a ser la misma (como si algo hubiera muerto).


----------



## Tales90 (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Van Damme pide que Bruselas vete el sacrificio animal sin aturdimiento
> 
> 
> El actor pide que la región de Bruselas se sume a Flandes y Valonia en el veto al sacrificio de animales sin aturdimiento previo, propio de los ritos musulmán o judío.
> ...



Hoy para medio día me voy a comer unas chuletas de cerdo, tu si quieres rebusca unos jugosos gusanos por el campo o los crias en casa en una caja de zapatos o no comas animales vivos o seres que den sombra, has lo que quieras no te lo voy a criticar. Pero espero lo mismo, que me dejeis comer carne a gusto. Si me tratais de imponer el no comer carne tendremos un problema y estoy dispuesto a ir a la guerra el día que me impidan comer un buen chuleton de ternera o comer jamon iberico. 
Con respecto a las condiciones de los mataderos, supongo que habrá inspectores que hagan su trabajo, los animales deberían ser sacrificados rápidamente y sin dolor.


----------



## Escombridos (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que sí está claro es que se preguntan para qué han llegado a este mundo (los cerdos)



Claro, los cerdos se pasan las horas pensando en la filosofía de sus vidas y haciendo cálculos sobre cuántas cosas podrian hacer si tuvieran una casa propia, una vivienda digna y un hogar.

Cuanto daño han hecho los dibujos animados de animales humanizados. La gente ha perdido el norte en esta sociedad de "bienestar".


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Claro, los cerdos se pasan las horas pensando en la filosofía de sus vidas y haciendo cálculos sobre cuántas cosas podrian hacer si tuvieran una casa propia, una vivienda digna y un hogar.
> 
> Cuanto daño han hecho los dibujos animados de animales humanizados. La gente ha perdido el norte en esta sociedad de "bienestar".



No creo que hayas leído nada de filosofía en tu vida. 

Probablemente tus máximos intereses sean la comida - el sexo y otras drogas que ocupan tu mente 

¿ fumas ? ¿ bebes ? ¿ pornografía ? ¿ te queda tiempo para razonar ? 






Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


«En todas las épocas, los hombres más profundos han sentido piedad de los animales…» ( Buda - F. Nietzsche, Schopenhauer y cualquier persona digna ) el animal, dice Descartes, es sólo un autómata, una máquina viviente, «machina animata». Si el animal se queja, no se trata de un quejido, es...




www.burbuja.info










antropocentrismo cartesiano (el hombre como centro de todo) versus el biocentrismo “eco-vitalista” (la Vida como centro de todo).


Las actitudes actuales sobre el mundo animal proceden de la tradición judeocristiana y de las opiniones de Descartes, que consideraba que los animales eran cosas que daban trompicones sin ton ni son. EL GRAN ERROR DE DESCARTES " PIENSO LUEGO EXISTO " HIZO DESAPARECER A LOS ANIMALES DE SU...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Hoy para medio día me voy a comer unas chuletas de cerdo, tu si quieres rebusca unos jugosos gusanos por el campo o los crias en casa en una caja de zapatos o no comas animales vivos o seres que den sombra, has lo que quieras no te lo voy a criticar. Pero espero lo mismo, que me dejeis comer carne a gusto. Si me tratais de imponer el no comer carne tendremos un problema y estoy dispuesto a ir a la guerra el día que me impidan comer un buen chuleton de ternera o comer jamon iberico.
> Con respecto a las condiciones de los mataderos, supongo que habrá inspectores que hagan su trabajo, los animales deberían ser sacrificados rápidamente y sin dolor.



sí claro ! ya lo comenté anteriormente. 

Tú deberías ser el encargado de matar a los animales que te comes después de verlos crecer. 

Si no te comes a tu perro o a tu gato ¿ qué te hace suponer que otros animales sí deben ser comidos ?

Tú eres comida para leones si vas a su territorio. Te verían a tí igual que tú ves las chuletas en el plato.


----------



## Tales90 (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí claro ! ya lo comenté anteriormente.
> 
> Tú deberías ser el encargado de matar a los animales que te comes después de verlos crecer.
> 
> ...



De pequeño mi abuelo criaba pollos y me mandaba matarlos y limpiarlos. Así que ya estoy curado de espantos.


----------



## Escombridos (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No creo que hayas leído nada de filosofía en tu vida.
> 
> Probablemente tus máximos intereses sean la comida - el sexo y otras drogas que ocupan tu mente
> 
> ...



Oye no viertas tus mierdas sobre mi pensando que todo el mundo hace lo mismo que tú. Mi vicio es la vida sana por eso como de todo lo que mi cuerpo humano "necesita", ni fumo, ni bebo, ni como azúcar, ni aceites o mantequillas, ni margarinas, ni dulces, en fin, mi dieta es de la tierra al cuerpo y si tienen madre también.


A cascarla, buena filosofía para los hombres koala, o los que piensan que tienen cinco estómagos como las vacas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

La Guardia Civil clausura un matadero ilegal en Madrid que vendía carne a restaurantes asiáticos de toda España


Los agentes localizaron 650 animales, sobre todo gallinas, patos, cabras, cerdos y burros, que fueron puestos en cuarentena y sometidos a las pruebas pertinentes por personal técnico de la Comunidad de Madrid




www.larazon.es


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La Guardia Civil clausura un matadero ilegal en Madrid que vendía carne a restaurantes asiáticos de toda España
> 
> 
> Los agentes localizaron 650 animales, sobre todo gallinas, patos, cabras, cerdos y burros, que fueron puestos en cuarentena y sometidos a las pruebas pertinentes por personal técnico de la Comunidad de Madrid
> ...



Y que más dará que sea o no ilegal subnormal...
Yo he matado animales para comer y respeto la naturaleza lo mismo que la naturaleza me respeta a mi...
Podemos tener una educación superior y ser lo menos agrestes con los animales, pero comer o ser comido es la ley natural...

Tu familiar ese de la herencia lo has llevado al matadero...

No seas listillo por creerte un ilustrado del manto raido que dejó de comer carne...

CADA VEZ QUE UN CAMIÓN DE BERZAS VIENE DE 300 KILÓMETROS PARA QUE TU COMAS VERDE MATA A MILES DE INSECTOS CONTRA EL PARABRISAS...


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Jun 2022)

@ATARAXIO haces distinciones entre moscas, loros y humanos???


----------



## Vercingetorix (17 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si un cerdo pudiese decir lo que piensa



Conozco varios cerdos que pueden decir lo que piensan

Y, sinceramente, me dan ganas de hervirlos vivos


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Conozco varios cerdos que pueden decir lo que piensan
> 
> Y, sinceramente, me dan ganas de hervirlos vivos



nunca te has parado a ponerte en su lugar e imaginar lo que piensan . 

Pues lo mismo que un soldado de Asad cuando es capturado por el estado islámico y ve como decapitan a otros compañeros .

Lo mismo que tus abuelos en la guerra civil y eran capturados por el bando contrario . 

Lo mismo que tú si te perdieses en el monte y escuchases llegar a los lobos .


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Jun 2022)

@ATARAXIO no te escapes de la pregunta...
¿Tu crees que una célula de gusano, de mosca, de cerdo o de humano siente igual?

Me da pena ver que una persona que parece inteligente diferencie los cerdos de las plantas, del protozoo o de las termitas...

Tu mismo eres un amasijo de células, incluso el cáncer lucha por su vida... 
¿Defiendes la vida del cáncer?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Conozco varios cerdos que pueden decir lo que piensan
> 
> Y, sinceramente, me dan ganas de hervirlos vivos



¿ de verdad eres tan imbécil para no darte cuenta que el dolor es igual en tí que en los animales que te comes ? 

¿ no ves que si le clavas una aguja a un cerdo se quejará igual que si se la clavas a un humano retrasado mental ? 

¿ qué nos distingue de los animales ? ¿ nuestra mayor inteligencia ? ¿ por qué no nos comemos a los niños discapacitados mentales ?


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2022)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ya había visto el vídeo. No te digo que no me repugna, pero entre eso o ser devorado vivo poco a poco no se con cual me quedaría. Hace años que no como cerdo.
> 
> Y es que la naturaleza es también curel.



En la naturaleza no existe losnconceptos de crueldad ni de brutalidad.
Cada animal tiene su función en la piramide.
Cuanto daño ha hecho Disney.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> En la naturaleza no existe losnconceptos de crueldad ni de brutalidad.
> Cada animal tiene su función en la piramide.
> Cuanto daño ha hecho Disney.



Cuánto daño ha hecho Descartes en el concepto de lo que es un animal .

tú cosmovisión es tan ridícula e infantil como puede ser la de un creyente que cree que Dios le está vigilando y que después de morir volverá a vivir en la vida eterna ....

y probablemente tú seas uno de esos.

¿ No te das cuenta que tú eres un animal vegetariano que fue comida de depredadores hasta hace pocas generaciones?

Ahora vives en un zoo que está todo controlado , pero si fueras territorio de los lobos no saldrás vivo.

Vete a Ucrania a territorio enemigo y ya sabrás lo que siente un animal .

El hecho exista la cadena trófica no disculpa la tortura a la que someten los animales que son destinados para consumo humano o esclavizados.

Los animales viven su vida felices tomando familias y cuidando a sus hijos hasta que llegua el depredador . Mata a uno y luego la vida sigue igual.

De hecho suele llevarse a los enfermos y los viejos . Así que le hace un favor a la comunidad


----------



## Vercingetorix (17 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de verdad eres tan imbécil para no darte cuenta que el dolor es igual en tí que en los animales que te comes ?
> 
> ¿ no ves que si le clavas una aguja a un cerdo se quejará igual que si se la clavas a un humano retrasado mental ?
> 
> ¿ qué nos distingue de los animales ? ¿ nuestra mayor inteligencia ? ¿ por qué no nos comemos a los niños discapacitados mentales ?



Chaval, soy de Galicia

Desde bien pequeño he acudido a las matanzas familiares.

Por si no lo sabes, se le hace un corte l cerdoby se deja que se desangre vivo para que no se estropee la carne. 

Y luego, a comer todos las frebas y las filloas de sangre


----------



## machotafea (17 Jun 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hijos de la grandisima puta belga.



Cagaña es es pais del cerdo. Hay purines y mierda por toda la geografía nazional. Qué me cuentas.


----------



## Noega (17 Jun 2022)

estos Belgas se piensan que los cerdos son mejillones....


----------



## machotafea (17 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> A quien beneficia prohibir matar cerdos en Belgica
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh????



A Cagaña. Pais productor máximo.


----------



## machotafea (17 Jun 2022)

Y cerdos también,, no, hijo de puta?


----------



## PedrelGuape (17 Jun 2022)

La sensación de la sangre caliente no se te olvida en la vida.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (17 Jun 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Cagaña es es pais del cerdo. Hay purines y mierda por toda la geografía nazional. Qué me cuentas.



Conoces algún matadero en España donde los cerdos sean hervidos vivos?.


----------



## LordKeynes (17 Jun 2022)

A mí realmente no me importa lo que sientan los animales. Lo importante es la vida que hayan tenido, eso repercute al sabor de su carne y a su valor nutricional.

Qué prefieres, huevos de gallinas libres que han tomado el sol y corrido por el corral o huevos de gallinas que comparten jaula y ni siquiera se mueven?


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Y luego prohiben la matanza en las casas... cuando finalmente es la manera de morir más rápida e indolora que tiene el animal. En una matanza casera el animal no sufre ni 3 minutos. El tiempo que se le coje, se le saca fuera de la cuadra, se le tumba y se le clava el cuchillo, y queda bien muerto. Una vida de felicidad y bienestar a cambio de 3 minutos de sufrimiento y un minuto de agonía, eso no lo vamos a tener muchos de nosotros. La carnicería industrial, a parte de producir peor carne, es una salvajada pero la gente cree la carne en las bandejitas de poliespan del super es la mejor...



Un cerdo no muere en solo 3 minutos si es a cuchillo. Por desgracia, no.
Por cierto, que eso, hasta donde yo sé, está prohibido hoy en día. Creo que hay pistolas apropiadas para eso.
De todas maneras, repito, se puede vivir perfectamente sin comer carne porque hay una gran variedad de alimentos, que suplen o sustituyen a la carne.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (17 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Van Damme pide que Bruselas vete el sacrificio animal sin aturdimiento
> 
> 
> El actor pide que la región de Bruselas se sume a Flandes y Valonia en el veto al sacrificio de animales sin aturdimiento previo, propio de los ritos musulmán o judío.
> ...




El post me ha dado hambre.

Para cenar unos huevos fritos con bacon, y de postre desnuco a un gato.


----------



## europeo (17 Jun 2022)

Se me acaba de antojar un bocata de lomo


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> El post me ha dado hambre.
> 
> Para cenar unos huevos fritos con bacon, y de postre desnuco a un gato.





europeo dijo:


> Se me acaba de antojar un bocata de lomo




qué subnormales ! 

¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que es la misma carne ?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué subnormales !
> 
> ¿ de verdad no os dais cuenta que es la misma carne ?



En esas fotos da todo el asco, pero en un Doner Kebab a las 6 de la mañana es una auténtica delicia.

Sí a comer carne, es la auténtica salud.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> En esas fotos da todo el asco, pero en un Doner Kebab a las 6 de la mañana es una auténtica delicia.
> 
> Sí a comer carne, es la auténtica salud.



somos lo mismo . Sólo cambia un poco la morfología exterior . 









El apéndice no es un órgano inútil: descubren su importante función


Un estudio, en el que se analizó la presencia o ausencia de un apéndice en 533 mamíferos diferentes, revela la función de este órgano habitualmente se ha considerado inútil | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> somos lo mismo . Sólo cambia un poco la morfología exterior .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y?

Eso no cambia el delicioso sabor de una Whooper doble con bacon por sólo 7.99€.


Que una vaca o un cerdo "sólo cambien un poco" (sic) me la suda.


----------



## Cuncas (18 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Un cerdo no muere en solo 3 minutos si es a cuchillo. Por desgracia, no.
> Por cierto, que eso, hasta donde yo sé, está prohibido hoy en día. Creo que hay pistolas apropiadas para eso.
> De todas maneras, repito, se puede vivir perfectamente sin comer carne porque hay una gran variedad de alimentos, que suplen o sustituyen a la carne.



Come tú gusanos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Jun 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Come tú gusanos.



No es necesario comer gusanos.
Hoy en día hay comidas riquísimas como avellanas, almendras, nueces de Macadamia, nueces en general, pasas de Corinto, semillas de sésamo, semillas de chía, aguacates, cacao, etc, que te aportan todos los nutrientes que necesitas, haciendo así posible, prescindir de la carne. ¿A que no sabías que el cacao es más rico en hierro que la carne?


----------



## Cuncas (18 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No es necesario comer gusanos.
> Hoy en día hay comidas riquísimas como avellanas, almendras, nueces de Macadamia, nueces en general, pasas de Corinto, semillas de sésamo, semillas de chía, aguacates, cacao, etc, que te aportan todos los nutrientes que necesitas, haciendo así posible, prescindir de la carne. ¿A que no sabías que el cacao es más rico en hierro que la carne?



Vale, pues vete a currar a una lonja durante 6 horas descargando un barco, montando palés de cajas de pescado y apaleando hielo con unos cuantos cacahuetes en las tripas, luego me cuentas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No es necesario comer gusanos.
> Hoy en día hay comidas riquísimas como avellanas, almendras, nueces de Macadamia, nueces en general, pasas de Corinto, semillas de sésamo, semillas de chía, aguacates, cacao, etc, que te aportan todos los nutrientes que necesitas, haciendo así posible, prescindir de la carne. ¿A que no sabías que el cacao es más rico en hierro que la carne?



No te vas a comer 200 gramos de cacao en polvo desgrasado de una tacada ni de coña.

En cambio comerse 200 gramos de pollo es rápido, sencillo, barato y muy nutritivo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No te vas a comer 200 gramos de cacao en polvo desgrasado de una tacada ni de coña.
> 
> En cambio comerse 200 gramos de pollo es rápido, sencillo, barato y muy nutritivo.



Depende cómo prepares el cacao.
No me vale que el hecho de ser mas rápido, sencillo o barato, justifique matar a millones de animalicos.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (19 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Depende cómo prepares el cacao.
> No me vale que el hecho de ser mas rápido, sencillo o barato, justifique matar a millones de animalicos.



Si a ti no te vale, a millones de personas sí.

Y no, no depende de cómo lo prepares, te estás intentando escudar en relativismos.

Tampoco es comparable lo que cuesta comer y digerir 400 gramos de frutos secos, por ejemplo, con 400 gramos de pollo.

Os metéis a mezclar cosas que no tienen nada que ver, sabiendo perfectamente como sabéis que nada puede sustituir a la carne, y que dejar de comerla es perder calidad de vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No te vas a comer 200 gramos de cacao en polvo desgrasado de una tacada ni de coña.
> 
> En cambio comerse 200 gramos de pollo es rápido, sencillo, barato y muy nutritivo.



¿ pero tú miras a tú alrededor ? ¿ te miras a tí mismo en el espejo ?

¿ acaso no te das cuenta que todo el mundo está inmensamente gordo ?

Hemos normalizado la extrema obesidad pero no lo es . Todos esos vergonzosos kilos de mas es puro vicio.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero tú miras a tú alrededor ? ¿ te miras a tí mismo en el espejo ?
> 
> ¿ acaso no te das cuenta que todo el mundo está inmensamente gordo ?
> 
> Hemos normalizado la extrema obesidad pero no lo es . Todos esos vergonzosos kilos de mas es puro vicio.



Así es, vivimos en un mundo de gordos. Su obesidad es sólo un reflejo de su fracaso (también hay mucho perdedor a otros niveles).

Pero la obesidad también cunde entre los que se apuntan a modas como el vegetarianismo. Anda que no te puedes poner seboso comiendo chocolate, macarraones con queso y helado.

Que ser vegetariano, como ser carnívoro, no implica automáticamente un buen estado de salud. Comer carne es simplemente una posibilidad de acceder a nutrientes de buena calidad, pero no una garantía de ello. El nivel formativo en nutrición es muy bajo en general, y por eso la gente está mal alimentada muy a menudo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Así es, vivimos en un mundo de gordos. Su obesidad es sólo un reflejo de su fracaso (también hay mucho perdedor a otros niveles).
> 
> Pero la obesidad también cunde entre los que se apuntan a modas como el vegetarianismo. Anda que no te puedes poner seboso comiendo chocolate, macarraones con queso y helado.
> 
> Que ser vegetariano, como ser carnívoro, no implica automáticamente un buen estado de salud. Comer carne es simplemente una posibilidad de acceder a nutrientes de buena calidad, pero no una garantía de ello. El nivel formativo en nutrición es muy bajo en general, y por eso la gente está mal alimentada muy a menudo.



todo el mundo no ! 

De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales sin contar generaciones pasadas ...

La inmensa mayoría no come carne casi nunca y un porcentaje muy amplio no la ha probado en su vida. 
A veces por razones económicas y otras por razones religiosas o morales. 

investiga en google sobre la alimentación en la India por ejemplo


----------



## euromelon (22 Jun 2022)

Se me ha abierto el apetito solomillo de cerdo hoy


----------



## angrymorty (28 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todo el mundo no !
> 
> De los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales sin contar generaciones pasadas ...
> 
> ...



El consenso mayoritario es que la caza y el cambio climático acabaron con la megafauna. Según Marvin Harris y a brocha gorda, la agricultura se desarrolló intensivamente una vez disminuyó el rendimiento de la caza mayor. Así que quizás tengas razón en tu aseveración, pero por una mera cuestión estadística. En cambio podría argumentar que si bien no en número, sí durante más tiempo cazó y comió otros animales y personas el hombre.

Al final, comer carne o no es predominantemente un factor cultural y por tanto de su desarrollo en un ambiente concreto y aunque se puede llegar de forma independiente a las mismas conclusiones: son mamíferos, tienen inteligencia, muchos son conscientes de sí mismos, sus sentimientos son similares o casi-idénticos a los nuestros, etc. 

Basta con ser mínimamente empático para reconocer que los hemos enajenado y desnaturalizado (los animales domesticados). Y si bien sus genes han ganado porque se han replicado satisfactoriamente, dudo que se sientan igual de victoriosas sus "máquinas de supervivencia" (en palabras de Richard Dawkins). En fin, el sufrimiento es real y me apena bastante. Preferiría comer carne, en plan cazador recolector, como resultado de una pugna directa por la supervivencia y agradeciendo las calorías a a la diosa Gaia.


----------



## cabronavirus (28 Jul 2022)

Se pueden sacrificar animales sin hacerlos sufrir, otra cosa es que no se quiera hacer, y que hagan virales vídeos de estos y qué casualidad que nos quieran meter insectos por todas partes, ¿no sufren los insectos? 

#insectoslivesmatter


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> El consenso mayoritario es que la caza y el cambio climático acabaron con la megafauna. Según Marvin Harris y a brocha gorda, la agricultura se desarrolló intensivamente una vez disminuyó el rendimiento de la caza mayor. Así que quizás tengas razón en tu aseveración, pero por una mera cuestión estadística. En cambio podría argumentar que si bien no en número, sí durante más tiempo cazó y comió otros animales y personas el hombre.
> 
> Al final, comer carne o no es predominantemente un factor cultural y por tanto de su desarrollo en un ambiente concreto y aunque se puede llegar de forma independiente a las mismas conclusiones: son mamíferos, tienen inteligencia, muchos son conscientes de sí mismos, sus sentimientos son similares o casi-idénticos a los nuestros, etc.
> 
> Basta con ser mínimamente empático para reconocer que los hemos enajenado y desnaturalizado (los animales domesticados). Y si bien sus genes han ganado porque se han replicado satisfactoriamente, dudo que se sientan igual de victoriosas sus "máquinas de supervivencia" (en palabras de Richard Dawkins). En fin, el sufrimiento es real y me apena bastante. Preferiría comer carne, en plan cazador recolector, como resultado de una pugna directa por la supervivencia y agradeciendo las calorías a a la diosa Gaia.



que no dan las cuentas !!

No hace falta hacer conjeturas de como fue el pasado puesto que las tribus primitivas siguen ahí y no sólo en África.
Si los humanos ( que comen todos los días) se alimentasen principalmente de animales ( algo que es imposible porque es muy difícil cazar ) se acabarían extinguiendo en solo un año. 

Las granjas intensivas es un invento reciente . Igual que los piensos y los camiones frigoríficos para transportar la carne. 

Hace una generación comer pollo en España era un lujo. De hecho es lo que se servía en las bodas o en las fiestas . 

Los relatos que se imponen en cada sociedad son a conveniencia del mercado. 









La invención del pollo







www.eldiario.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

¿ qué es ser persona ?

un ratón es mucho más inteligente y consciente de si mismo que un autista o cualquier otra " persona " con retraso mental que no podría ni sobrevivir un sólo día por su cuenta.

Para sobrevivir en los ecosistemas llenos de peligros y depredadores y con muy poca comida y temporales ... además de criar a los hijos ...
hay que ser muy listo.

¿ persona es un aspecto físico ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Los grandes mataderos tendrán un año para instalar cámaras de vigilancia para erradicar el maltrato animal


El Consejo de Ministros aprueba un real decreto para garantizar el cumplimiento de la legislación en materia de bienestar animal, lo que convierte a España en el primer país de la UE en obligar a instalar videovigilancia en esas instalaciones



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por si te sirve de algo, los alienígenas canalizados en hipnosis regresiva se refieren como "personas" a los que no tienen Alma, y a "seres humanos" a los que sí tienen Alma. Los que no tienen Alma para ellos están al nivel de los animales... y dicho por ellos mismos "pueden ser pisoteados". En cambio a los que tienen Alma se les respeta. Sólo tiene Alma el 20% de la población mundial. Los que tienen Alma son algo preciado y superior incluso que los mismos alienígenas. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, los alienígenas canalizados en hipnosis regresiva se refieren como "personas" a los que no tienen Alma, y a "seres humanos" a los que sí tienen Alma. Los que no tienen Alma para ellos están al nivel de los animales... y dicho por ellos mismos "pueden ser pisoteados". En cambio a los que tienen Alma se les respeta. Sólo tiene Alma el 20% de la población mundial. Los que tienen Alma son algo preciado y superior incluso que los mismos alienígenas. Espero haberte ayudado.



el alma está en el cerebro. 

Y desaparece con un golpe en la cabeza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

*La muerte por ingestión de carne de conejo (técnicamente, ‘inanición cunicular’) se produce por dos mecanismos. El primero, la malnutrición derivada de comer una carne extremadamente magra, como el conejo, sin el complemento de otros nutrientes. El segundo, el envenenamiento por exceso de proteínas: el hígado solo puede metabolizar 300 gramos de proteínas al día. El resto se convierte en una ponzoña letal que puede hacerte morder el polvo en menos de un mes, no importa lo delicioso que estuviera el conejo al ajillo.*



los carnívoros beben con la lengua, nosotros como las ovejas, con los labios

nosotros tenemos la mandíbula inferior móvil para triturar los vegetales que se acumulan en las mejillas , los carnívoros no mastican, desgarran y tragan . su mandíbula inferior no se mueve ( como los cocodrilos )

los humanos somos receptivos a los olores y colores de la fruta y los vegetales que nos parecen sabrosos , incluso se podría vivir con patatas y pan como único alimento. Sin embargo comer solo carne es una muerte segura en poco tiempo.









Por qué no podemos sobrevivir comiendo solo conejo


En 1884 fueron rescatados los seis supervivientes de la expedición de Adolphus Greely al Ártico. Los otros 19, que embarcaron dos años antes para explorar el norte de Groenlandia, murieron de inanición. Y no fue por falta de víveres, ya que se alimentaron de las abundantes liebres árticas que cazaro




www.yorokobu.es














¿Podrías sobrevivir comiendo un solo tipo de alimento? - BBC News Mundo


Se nos recuerdan constantemente los beneficios de una dieta balanceada pero ¿qué pasaría si sólo tuvieras a disposición un alimento? Y si así fuera, ¿cuál sería el alimento ideal? Te contamos lo que dice la ciencia.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

> Malditos Bastardos dijo:
> Tus argumentos son válidos, en el mejor de los casos, para los últimos 10.000 años, pero nuestro organismo es el resultado de 2 millones de años.



no son argumentos ni opiniones . son evidencias . Nuestra mandíbula y nuestros colmillos no son de carnívoros aunque se le parezcan . Son mandíbulas de monos igual que el resto del sistema digestivo.

La carne se pudre durante un trayecto tan largo y es la causa de tantas enfermedades del tracto digestivo. Si bien es cierto que la medicina es capaz de curar o paliar muchas dolencias por este tipo de alimentación antinatural, si no fuese así, la esperanza de vida de los españoles no llegaría ni a los 40 años.

Insisto que la inmensa mayoría de nuestros antepasados y de los 8 mil millones actuales , no prueban la carne en su vida.
Esto es una novedad gracias a las granjas intensivas, el cultivo barato de cereales gracias a las cosechadoras con las que se alimentan a los pollos, las incubadoras , los medios de transporte frigoríficos ....

hace solo unas décadas, comer pollo era un lujo para las bodas. Además no había nevera y la única carne disponible eran salazones de cerdo y tocino puesto que también era una carne cara.

la carne de ternera ni probarla puesto que las vacas existían para dar leche y no había factorías como ahora con inseminación artificial y todo automatizado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

> magufone dijo:
> Eso es otra cuestión completamente diferente: si alguien decide ser vegetariano por ese motivo, no tengo nada que reprochar en absoluto: una decisión basada en su moral individual y decisión personal. Y entiendo sus motivos.
> Pero que desde el punto de vista de la biología (mi campo) me intente decir que es lo mas saludable para el ser humano, pues disiento.
> Ojo, estamos de acuerdo en que la inmensa mayoria de la carne que se pone en circulación esta llena de mierda química, cierto (al igual que la mayoría de la fruta y verdura), pero por otros motivos bien diferentes. O que nos estan metiendo mierda hidrogenada o mierda de palma a saco, que tambien. O que los pollos estan ultrahormonados y se les altera su ciclo de crecimiento y vital, que tambien.
> ...



“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, *se vuelve invisible.”*


Se ha normalizado una distopía, que es comer carroña todos los días, cuando es algo completamente antinatural .

De la misma manera que hay toda una cultura alrededor del alcohol y el vino en particular , incluso expertos en la materia que dicen que es un " alimento sano " , pues con la carne también hay una tradición cultural e intereses comerciales.

¿ que el ser humano sobrevive con una alimentación carnívora ? es evidente . Quienes no sobreviven son los miles de millones de seres vivos que se asesinan cada día después de una terrible vida .
El sufrimiento es igual para todos. Lo mismo le duele a un pollo , que a un cerdo , que a una vaca que a un humano... el menos malo de los males que sería clavarle un alfiler.

La inteligencia de los llamados animales, todos parientes nuestros , es siempre absoluta. El hecho de que no sepan hacer ecuaciones de segundo grado no quiere decir que sean máquinas o trozos de materia sin emociones ni sentimientos.
Ellos desean vivir su vida con la misma dignidad que cualquier se humano.

¿ qué es un humano ? ¿ por qué no comemos humanos ? somos trozos de la misma carne, no hay ninguna diferencia.
¿ es por la inteligencia ? pues que se envíen a los mataderos a los autistas y los sirvan en bandejas de poliespán.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

> Malditos Bastardos dijo:
> No necesitamos una anatomía como la del león porque hemos externalizado nuestras garras y colmillos: se llaman armas.



la digestión es un proceso interno.

Por las mismas podríamos evolucionar para comer hierba que es más abundante que la carne y más fácil de obtener ...

¿ cómo ? ¿ que los cereales como el trigo , el arroz, el centeno , el maíz , el sorgo ... son hierbas y que son la base de la alimentación de la humanidad ? vaya ! qué sorpresa , pensaba que los humanos tenían pollo asado todos los días.

las mujeres son más proclives a trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios porque durante decenas de miles de años eran las mujeres las que se pasaban la vida moliendo semillas con dos piedras.
De hecho que les encante ser cajeras de supermercado o planchar simplemente están en modo " hembra humana " .
Los hombres no iban a cazar sino a robar y asaltar a las tribus vecinas .

Por eso les gusta el fútbol y jugar a la play .


( las mujeres llevan un bolso a todos lados y se sienten intranquilas si no lo llevan, porque es el hijo fantasma que portaban nuestras antepasadas siempre, ya que la vida eran ciclos reproductivos consecutivos. )






*Sorgo: qué es, qué propiedades tiene, cómo se cultiva y cómo se cocina*
Toda la información sobre el sorgo; qué es, qué propiedades tiene, cómo se cocina, cómo es la planta, variedades y tipos y cómo se cultiva.




vivirsingluten.online


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

> magufone dijo:
> Claro que no, tampoco! Somos omnivoros! Nuestro aparato digestivo no tiene nada que ver con el de los grandes carnívoros, desde la denticion hasta la longitud intestinal.
> Por que siempre salís con lo mismo?
> Compartimos un 90% de genoma con el cerdo comun, y que? Solo quiere decir eso.
> ...



qué trabajo os cuesta a algunos que somos a los bonobos lo que un burro a un caballo :

diferentes especies del mismo género.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Sep 2022)

Mentekator dijo:


> Curiosidades y costumbres de la tribu Masai - ADCAM
> 
> 
> Si vas a visitar el Masaai Mara, experiencia que recomiendo absolutamente, es conveniente saber algo acerca de las gentes que habitan este maravilloso entorno natural y espectacular rincón del planeta....
> ...



nuestros parientes cercanos , los gorilas , no prueban la carne en su vida. Son estrictamente vegetarianos. FIN


----------



## EduardoMoto (21 Sep 2022)

Me ha dado hambre


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

atrévanse a ver este vídeo de un matadero de cerdos antes de ver el del delfín en la orilla.
Los cerdos son una de las especies más inteligentes, muy parecidos a los humanos , incluso se ensaya con trasplantes de órganos puesto que lo único que nos diferencia es el aspecto externo . Es la misma carne, somos el mismo ser.
Su sufrimiento es igual que el de cualquier persona.
No entiendo la compasión por los mamíferos marinos y el desprecio por los mamíferos terrestres.

Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Sep 2022)

Mmm que ricas las costillas de cerdo barbacoa. Tú no has presenciado una matanza de cerdo en plena plaza del pueblo, con todo el pueblo alrededor presenciando como le rajan el cuello y recogen la sangre en cazuelas mientras el bicho emite unos berridos ensordecedores que encogen el corazón, tienen que sujetarlo entre 4 o 5 mozos para inmovilizar sus furiosos intentos de escapar. Hasta que al fin, al cabo de varios minutos de terrible agonía, los berridos van poco a poco debilitandose hasta extinguirse por completo, momento en que el animal muere.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Mmm que ricas las costillas de cerdo barbacoa. Tú no has presenciado una matanza de cerdo en plena plaza del pueblo, con todo el pueblo alrededor presenciando como le rajan el cuello y recogen la sangre en cazuelas mientras el bicho emite unos berridos ensordecedores que encogen el corazón, tienen que sujetarlo entre 4 o 5 mozos para inmovilizar sus furiosos intentos de escapar. Hasta que al fin, al cabo de varios minutos de terrible agonía, los berridos van poco a poco debilitandose hasta extinguirse por completo, momento en que el animal muere.



si claro ! 
De hecho de niño participé muchas veces y lo he contado muchas veces en muchos hilos, probablemente en este también.

*Fue un imprescindible aprendizaje para todo lo que expongo ahora.*

Además de valiosas lecciones de anatomía humana porque somos exactamente iguales. El despiece de un cerdo es mucho mejor que una autopsia e infinitamente más ilustrativo que las lecciones que imparten en la universidad. 
Nada como ver los órganos calientes y con la sangre todavía chorreante, con el olor de la las tripas para darse cuenta de lo que realmente es un ser humano. 

Las matanzas de los cerdos en los pueblos, rituales sádicos y caníbales que nada se diferencian de lo que hacían los Mayas con sus enemigos a los que consideraban también animales. 













Sacrificios humanos en la cultura maya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

En 2020 se sacrificaron en España : 

800,6 millones de aves,
*56,4 millones* de cerdos, 
40,7 millones de conejos,
9,45 millones de ovejas, 
2,4 millones de vacas,
1,2 millones de cabras
y 36.949 caballos. 

Son las cifras de la encuesta de sacrificio de ganado publicada por el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En 2020 se sacrificaron en España :
> 
> 800,6 millones de aves,
> *56,4 millones* de cerdos,
> ...



Muslim


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Sep 2022)

El delfin del vidrio es un dron Gusano. Es todo un puto montaje para exaltar vuestros sentimientos. Sois escoria manipulable. Vereis en breve cuando os tiren un pepinaco nucelar y veais a vuestros allegados despanzurraos y convertidos en tocino requemao. Os acordareis de las hienas y los delfines...


----------



## Erik morden (30 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En 2020 se sacrificaron en España :
> 
> 800,6 millones de aves,
> *56,4 millones* de cerdos,
> ...



No me parece un sacrificio comer, justo lo contrario co. 
Tú mismo has dicho que somos prácticamente iguales, ellos te comerían y ya. Como cualquier ser vivo. 
Un pájaro que usa una rama para sacar insectos de un árbol es lo mismo que una granja para sus posibilidades físicas (yo agito los brazos y no vuelo co, no soy icaro)
Además, que problemas hay con la vida vegetal y no la animal?, no ponen ojitos?. 
Ya contarás...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> No me parece un sacrificio comer, justo lo contrario co.
> Tú mismo has dicho que somos prácticamente iguales, ellos te comerían y ya. Como cualquier ser vivo.
> Un pájaro que usa una rama para sacar insectos de un árbol es lo mismo que una granja para sus posibilidades físicas (yo agito los brazos y no vuelo co, no soy icaro)
> Además, que problemas hay con la vida vegetal y no la animal?, no ponen ojitos?.
> Ya contarás...



cuéntame tú la razón por la que no se envían al matadero a los autistas y subnormales y los sirven troceados en bandejas blancas de poliespán en el carrefour. El sabor de la carne es exactamente igual porque es la misma carne. 

Explícame por qué los humanos muertos no se envían para hacer pienso para perros.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuéntame tú la razón por la que no se envían al matadero a los autistas y subnormales y los sirven troceados en bandejas blancas de poliespán en el carrefour. El sabor de la carne es exactamente igual porque es la misma carne.
> 
> Explícame por qué los humanos muertos no se envían para hacer pienso para perros.



Los cerdos son caníbales, no sé si lo sabías.
Si un cerdo pudiera crees que no lo haría? 
Jiiiiiiiiiiiiii, rebelión en la granja manda


----------



## Palpatine (30 Sep 2022)

Cuando me prohíban comer carne o el precio sea desorbitado recurrire al canibalismo, preferentemente politicos y funcivagos


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Cuando me prohíban comer carne o el precio sea desorbitado recurrire al canibalismo, preferentemente politicos y funcivagos



Entiende que los demás también verían en ti un trozo de carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Y bueno, al final has convertido a alguien a tu secta?



en breve todos los animales tendrán la misma consideración que algunos privilegiados porque lo que se valorará no será si nos caen bien o mal o si hay muchos o pocos en el mundo, sino el sufrimiento que los humanos provocan en seres que no tienen culpa de haber sido sometidos para ser comidos. 

si pudieses escuchar a un cerdo que te comes de camino al matadero, te diría ¿ qué es esta vida que me ha tocado ? 









Confirman una sanción de 12.000 euros a una mujer por tener irregularmente aves exóticas protegidas en un agroturismo


La Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Baleares (TSJIB) ha...




www.europapress.es


----------



## rudeboy (30 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en breve todos los animales tendrán la misma consideración que algunos privilegiados porque lo que se valorará no será si nos caen bien o mal o si hay muchos o pocos en el mundo, sino el sufrimiento que los humanos provocan en seres que no tienen culpa de haber sido sometidos para ser comidos.
> 
> si pudieses escuchar a un cerdo que te comes de camino al matadero, te diría ¿ qué es esta vida que me ha tocado ?
> 
> ...



Vamos que nadie te hace ni puñetero caso y esperas que este gobierno de psicópatas saque otra ley absurda para jodernos (aún más) la vida y el poder encantado de legislar y controlar hasta el más mínimo aspecto de nuestras vidas.

Eres como los homosexuales que por los traumas que tuvieron de niños, de adultos quieren imponer sus taras a todo el mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Vamos que nadie te hace ni puñetero caso y esperas que este gobierno de psicópatas saque otra ley absurda para jodernos (aún más) la vida.
> Y el poder encantado de legislar y controlar hasta el más mínimo trocito de nuestras vidas.



Hombre ! la sociedad occidental ha evolucionado muchísimo en todos estos aspectos en pocos años . 

No solo la gente ya no va a los toros, además de parecernos una salvajada que retrata a los psicópatas que les gustan ese tipo de torturas ....
la vigilancia a las granjas y los mataderos se hace con mucha más severidad ( todavía queda mucho recorrido )

Se han mejorado mucho los procedimientos y las normas . Los españoles ya son un poco más europeos y menos africanos. 

Es una cuestión de educación, de mala educación. Por ejemplo los mismos subnormales que te asfixiaban con el humo de permanente droga sin la menor compasión, son los que comen a dos carrillos sin importarle de donde ha venido ese trozo de animal que devoran como fieras. Suele coincidir. Gente estúpida e impulsiva ansiosa de placeres instantáneos como niños malcriados. 

De la misma manera que se ha prohibido fumar en espacios públicos, no se puede dejar al criterio de los subnormales y maleducados el dolor y el daño ajeno para su disfrute.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (30 Sep 2022)

Cientos de mensajes en un hilo que abre un sucnormal que ignora a cualquiera que le rebata la imbecilidad de comparar humanos y animales. Mis dies


----------



## rudeboy (30 Sep 2022)

Los vegetarianos quieren prohibir comer carne, los médicos quieren imponer tres vacunas al año, los negros que te arrodilles y pidas perdón, los homosexuales que se enseñe a los niños prácticas sexuales degeneradas, las feministas quitar la igualdad ante la ley a los hombres etc etc...y me dices que la sociedad ha evolucionado?

Pero no lees burbuja ?
Vivimos una distopia donde imbeciles como tú están imponiendo el sistema más asquerosamente totalitario que una mente enferma pueda imaginar


----------



## PEPEYE (30 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que no he leido mas que titular del post pero...
Y que opinas de los abortos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> La verdad es que no he leido mas que titular del post pero...
> Y que opinas de los abortos?



El aborto es un asesinato inaceptable que no sería concebible si no fuese posible el procedimiento médico.

A nadie se le pasaría por la cabeza que una madre matase a su propio hijo . 

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con evitar que nazcan niños con graves malformaciones o enfermedades terribles que su tiempo en la vida será solo sufrimiento. Incluso la eutanasia si es que han llegado a nacer. 

No entiendo como es posible que con tanta alegría se asesinen a niños sanos un poco antes de que nazcan y luego de haber nacido se dediquen innumerables recursos a que sobrevivan pobres seres que no se pueden calificar de humanos .

¿ qué es ser humano para ti ? ¿ el cuerpo ? ¿ la mente ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Los vegetarianos quieren prohibir comer carne, los médicos quieren imponer tres vacunas al año, los negros que te arrodilles y pidas perdón, los homosexuales que se enseñe a los niños prácticas sexuales degeneradas, las feministas quitar la igualdad ante la ley a los hombres etc etc...y me dices que la sociedad ha evolucionado?
> 
> Pero no lees burbuja ?
> Vivimos una distopia donde imbeciles como tu están imponiendo el sistema más asquerosamente totalitario que una mente enferma pueda imaginar



Esta imagen de cerdos comiendo humanos, es lo mismo que humanos comiendo cerdos 

¿ dónde está la diferencia ? una vez muertos, todo es carne


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

Cuantas más neuronas tiene una raza/especie, mayor dolor físico y psicológico. De hecho, los que tenemos una mayoría de genes Nórdicos Rojos, como los españoles y mayoría de europeos, necesitamos al menos un 20% más de anestesia que las demás razas. El sistema nervioso que inunda todo el cuerpo tiene muchas más ramificaciones en las especies más evolucionadas portadores de un cerebro mayor. 

Dicho de otra manera: a un elefante le duele mucho más el bocado de un león que a una gacela, por ejemplo. Y el miedo a morir que sufre el elefante es mayor que el que siente una gacela. Por eso los más tontos sufren menos y son más felices. Y, efectivamente, les duelen menos los puñetazos y las patadas.

Pero vosotros los progres, tratáis de igualar a los humanos incluso a las piedras.


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta imagen de cerdos comiendo humanos, es lo mismo que humanos comiendo cerdos
> 
> ¿ dónde está la diferencia ? una vez muertos, todo es carne



La carne de humano pertenece a la especie superior dominante del planeta. Que los cerdos se coman a los humanos es una aberración antievolutiva.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En 2020 se sacrificaron en España :
> 
> 800,6 millones de aves,
> *56,4 millones* de cerdos,
> ...



Y que podemos hacer?


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
> * La gente está muy gorda.*
> Pero al margen de esta consideración, la carne no crece en los árboles. Son trozos de seres vivos e inteligentes , que sintieron sufrieron y vivieron hacinados para ser torturados salvajemente.
> Lo que hay que reclamar que en la medida de lo posible , ese terrible destino que tienen sea lo menos cruel.
> ...



Los animales no se enamoran. Ni siquiera se enamoran los Negros. Ni siquiera se dan besos, excepto por imitación a los Blancos y algunos Amarillos. Simplemente fornican y se dan el piro, como los simios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Cuantas más neuronas tiene una raza/especie, mayor dolor físico y psicológico. De hecho, los que tenemos una mayoría de genes Nórdicos Rojos, como los españoles y mayoría de europeos, necesitamos al menos un 20% más de anestesia que las demás razas. El sistema nervioso que inunda todo el cuerpo tiene muchas más ramificaciones en las especies más evolucionadas portadores de un cerebro mayor.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera: a un elefante le duele mucho más el bocado de un león que a una gacela, por ejemplo. Y el miedo a morir que sufre el elefante es mayor que el que siente una gacela. Por eso los más tontos sufren menos y son más felices. Y, efectivamente, les duelen menos los puñetazos y las patadas.
> 
> Pero vosotros los progres, tratáis de igualar a los humanos incluso a las piedras.



qué tonterías dices.

Debes ser tan tonto e ignorante que no sé por qué te respondo. 

¿ no te das cuenta que todos somos el mismo ser ? ¿ por qué crees que se usan los ratones para experimentos médicos para humanos ?

_*El genoma de un ratón tiene más del 95% de coincidencia con el del humano. "El ratón no es un modelo exacto, pero lo podemos usar para comparar cómo funciona el corazón, el hígado y el sistema neurológico", le dice a BBC Mundo el doctor Martin Fray, gerente de Recursos Biológicos del laboratorio. *_









¿En qué se parecen los ratones y los humanos? - BBC News Mundo


Cada día se publican cientos de estudios que prometen revolucionar medicina. La mayoría de ellos son hechos en ratones. ¿Son esenciales estos animales para la investigación? BBC Mundo tuvo acceso a una "fábrica de ratones".




www.bbc.com




.



pincha con un alfiler a un gato ya que no puedes hacerlo con un cerdo y ya verás como reacciona.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Los animales no se enamoran. Ni siquiera se enamoran los Negros. Ni siquiera se dan besos, excepto por imitación a los Blancos y algunos Amarillos. Simplemente fornican y se dan el piro, como los simios.



estás de broma o realmente eres imbécil

Se nota que nunca has visto un animal de cerca . No has tenido ni siquiera un hamster. 

Si hubieses tenido perro te habrías dado cuenta lo que realmente es el amor, la fidelidad, la entrega hasta el punto que dan la vida por el humano con el que conviven si fuese necesario. 

Hay infinidad de animales monógamos. Sin ir más lejos, las cigüeñas repiten todos los años la misma pareja en el mismo nido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y que podemos hacer?



Ser conscientes de que lo que compramos en una bandeja blanca de poliespán, no es un trozo de comida sin más , sino un ser vivo que fue descuartizado y tuvo una vida penosa para que nosotros podamos saciar nuestra gula. 

Comer menos carne y reclamar leyes más severas contra el maltrato animal, además de la vigilancia de las explotaciones ganaderas y los mataderos. 

Bienvenida la carne artificial para todos los gordos y gordas. Las nuevas generaciones contarán asombrados que sus padres y abuelos comieron animales que estaban vivos.

Cuando un chaval come una hamburguesa, solo nota el sabor, no se plantea si esa hamburguesa son trozos picados de músculos, órganos internos, sistema linfático, tripas, venas y hormonas de una vaca que creció entre sus excrementos.


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> estás de broma o realmente eres imbécil
> 
> Se nota que nunca has visto un animal de cerca . No has tenido ni siquiera un hamster.
> 
> ...



¿Los insultos los das para que no te conteste y que se perpetúen tus verdades?

Que los perros domésticos tienen más sentimientos que los Negros, los Moros y los Amerindios eso ya lo sabemos todos. Pero no es amor lo que sienten los perros por su amo, ni siquiera siendo homosexuales. Es una forma primitiva de sentimiento de afecto por conveniencia, pero no es enamoramiento en ningún caso.

Sí existen algunas especies de aves que, por motivos de supervivencia de la propia especie, se establecen en familia para colaborar mútuamente en la cría de sus descendientes, pero la mayoría rompe ese vínculo cuando las crías son ya maduras. Algunas, sin embargo, como las ballenas, no rompen ese vínculo jamás porque tienen un cerebro mucho mayor con un sistema límbico muy desarrollado. Pero aún así sigue siendo dudoso que las ballenas se enamoren. Y si lo hacen, debe ser de una manera muy primitiva bastante difícil de detectar.


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué tonterías dices.
> 
> Debes ser tan tonto e ignorante que no sé por qué te respondo.
> 
> ...



Para debatir en ciencia no hace falta insultar. Simplemente cada parte expone sus ideas con las pruebas que considere apropiadas. Y los lectores decidirán qué argumentos prevalecen sobre otros. En ciencia nada debe tomarse como algo personal. 

Compartimos con los osos polares el 99,7% de nuestros genes. Entre los humanos de distintas razas compartimos menos del 98% (es mucho o poco, según se mire). es decir, que existen más diferencias genéticas entre los Negros y los Blancos que entre el oso polar y cualquier humano de cualquier raza. Si aún así sigues afirmando que los osos polares también son iguales que los humanos, lo tuyo es un problema político, no científico. Muchos no os habéis enterado aún que lo que nos hace diferentes a las distintas razas humanas entre sí como también con los animales y entre las distintas especies animales no es el número de genes en común (que en parte también); lo que nos hace diferentes es el orden y la forma en que esos genes se construyen para crear la raza o especie que sea.


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ser conscientes de que lo que compramos en una bandeja blanca de poliespán, no es un trozo de comida sin más , sino un ser vivo que fue descuartizado y tuvo una vida penosa para que nosotros podamos saciar nuestra gula.
> 
> Comer menos carne y reclamar leyes más severas contra el maltrato animal, además de la vigilancia de las explotaciones ganaderas y los mataderos.
> 
> ...



Los leones tampoco entienden de anatomía cando devoran viva a una presa. Si los alimentas de hamburguesas vegetales mueren a la primera o segunda digestión. Los humanos, gracias a nuestro hígado avanzado, capaz de convertir parte de otros nutrientes en proteínas similares a la carne, no moriremos inmediatamente comiendo solo "carne vegetal". Pero iremos enfermando e incluso muriendo con un hígado inflamado por exceso de trabajo. Los humanos somos omnívoros, no vegetarianos. Necesitamos ingerir carne de vez en cuando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Los leones tampoco entienden de anatomía cando devoran viva a una presa. Si los alimentas de hamburguesas vegetales mueren a la primera o segunda digestión. Los humanos, gracias a nuestro hígado avanzado, capaz de convertir parte de otros nutrientes en proteínas similares a la carne, no moriremos inmediatamente comiendo solo "carne vegetal". Pero iremos enfermando e incluso muriendo con un hígado inflamado por exceso de trabajo. Los humanos somos omnívoros, no vegetarianos. Necesitamos ingerir carne de vez en cuando.




Explícame por qué Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas, no necesitan comer nada de carne para tener ese cuerpazo poderoso y esa fuerza.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (2 Oct 2022)

La naturaleza se autoregulara y los que sean mas inteligentes comeran carne de buena procedencia (ricos) mientras los pobres comen microplasticos en pescados y animales atiborrados con pienso de cebo. No es una cuestion moral, que también, sino de salud, inclusive mas importante.


----------



## Evolucionista (2 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Explícame por qué Nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas, no necesitan comer nada de carne para tener ese cuerpazo poderoso y esa fuerza.



Muy sencillo: porque se pasan el día comiendo casi sin parar. Al no comer carne necesitan ingerir cantidades enormes de vegetal para compensar. Lo mismo ocurre con todos los animales herbívoros de gran tamaño, que básicamente se pasan toda su vida comiendo y comiendo sin apenas descanso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Oct 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Muy sencillo: porque se pasan el día comiendo casi sin parar. Al no comer carne necesitan ingerir cantidades enormes de vegetal para compensar. Lo mismo ocurre con todos los animales herbívoros de gran tamaño, que básicamente se pasan toda su vida comiendo y comiendo sin apenas descanso.



Te voy a ilustrar de algo que es difícil de encontrar entre otras cosas porque todo esto de la alimentación todavía está en proceso de investigación. 
Se están descubriendo funciones del sistema digestivo que nadie imaginaba, como su relación con el estado de ánimo, la inteligencia, las alergias y tantas enfermedades inmunes como la diabetes ( el páncreas es parte del sistema digestivo y la ingestión de carne tiene que ver con esas enfermedades ) 

*Animales como los gorilas y muchos otros primates y las vacas y todas las especies rumiantes, koalas, conejos y roedores .... no se alimentan de los vegetales que ingieren sino de las bacterias de su sistema digestivo que ellos alimentan con esos vegetales. *
En los gorilas en concreto, su proceso digestivo pasa por dos fases, y la primera es una especie de puré que ellos recogen con sus manos directamente del ano y que no toca el suelo, repleto de bacterias comestibles ( que sustituyen a la carne ) y finalmente las heces normales , que en los conejos son las bolitas negras, muy diferente a los cecotrofos que ellos ingieren directamente del ano .

LA MICROBIOTA :
Estamos hablando de un organismo vivo, que sería como un órgano más en el cuerpo, que está recibiendo información del exterior y enviándola al cerebro y a todo el organismo. Que está determinando de una manera muy potente , nuestra manera de pensar, nuestra manera de percibir la realidad, la manera en la que las células se comunican entre sí.
Tenemos 60 trillones de células. Tenemos 10 veces más bacterias en el intestino. 100 veces más genes que los que tienen las células.

La microbiota es uno de los grandes descubrimientos y está en conexión con el segundo cerebro que es el tubo digestivo ; el cerebro entérico , una serie de neuronas que mantiene una conexión con el sistema inmune , por eso el 80% del sistema de defensa del cuerpo está en el tubo digestivo, porque es el sitio desde donde puede entrar los patógenos, las bacterias, los virus, los tóxicos .

El tubo digestivo , el segundo cerebro, en conexión muy íntima con la microbiota, lo que está haciendo es regular una cantidad de procesos en el organismo que afectan a la salud y a la enfermedad.













¿Tu conejo se come sus excrementos? Cecotrofia en conejos - Veterinario Exóticos


Si tu conejo se come sus excrementos lee este completo artículo para comprender el proceso, lo hacen de forma natural y es beneficioso para ellos.




www.veterinarioexoticos.com


----------



## ppd (2 Oct 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ojo cuidado que son hienas y una excepción dentro de las especies del Serengueti.
> 
> El resto de los carnívoros rematan a sus presas antes de comerlas, así que no es una norma dentro del mundo animal.
> 
> En mi caso me resulta aberrante, repito, ABERRANTE someter a una criatura a un proceso de cocción estando aún con vida. Ni tan siquiera le haría eso a un centollo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> ¿Tú no eres el que dice que no hay que comer carne?



somos primates . No somos carnívoros

¿ que los perros pueden sobrevivir comiendo de vez en cuando pan y verduras ? es cierto, pero no es la base de la alimentación de los lobos.

El metabolismo humano, nuestro sistema digestivo, no está diseñado para digerir la carne y es la causa de múltiples enfermedades que llevarían a la muerte si no fuese que la medicina avanzó mucho y va paliando los síntomas de la degeneración de cuerpo.

Enfermedades como la diabetes que esa sí que es una verdadera epidemia, es una enfermedad del sistema digestivo entre otras muchas, incluidas enfermedades emocionales y mentales por una dieta errónea.

Entiende que los gordos sois humanos deformes que sobrevivís gracias a la civilización, sino estaríais muertos .

Tampoco nuestro sistema respiratorio, nuestros pulmones , han evolucionado para respirar humo con droga que suministre nicotina al cerebro, sin embargo un porcentaje altísimo de la población respira ese veneno y se podría plantear que es algo " natural " al hacerlo tanta gente.

para que se te quite de golpe todas las supersticiones que justifican tu vicio por comer animales muertos, nuestros parientes cercanos los gorilas, son vegetarianos estrictos.


----------



## MaxT (20 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> somos primates . No somos carnívoros
> 
> ¿ que los perros pueden sobrevivir comiendo de vez en cuando pan y verduras ? es cierto, pero no es la base de la alimentación de los lobos.
> 
> ...



Varias cosas:

- Yo como sólo carne, y me siento mejor que nunca.

- No soy gordo. ¿Es esto a lo que tienes que recurrir para montarte tus argumentos? Gordo deforme será tu PM.

- TODOS los animales comen carne si pueden. Especialmente los primates. No tengo ganas de buscar fotos con chimpancés haciéndolo.

- Los gorilas NO son vegetarianos estrictos. Venga, a ver si adivinas por qué.

- Echarle la culpa de la diabetes a comer carne es de juzgado de guardia. Sólo por eso mereces ser llamado un HDLGP.

- Comer carne fue lo que nos hizo humanos, en contraposición a los otros primates que no la podían conseguir.

- ¿A que se parece más nuestro sistema digestivo, al de un pero o al de una vaca?

- Si nuestro sistema digestivo no está diseñado para comer carne, ¿por qué el estómago es tan ácido? Longitud del intestino grueso/delgado, apéndice, etc.

- No sé si eres tonto o simplemente un manipulador, pero lo que dices no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

- Lo que se promueve desde arriba es no comer carne. RETRASADO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> - Yo como sólo carne, y me siento mejor que nunca.
> 
> ...



De los 8.000.000.000 de habitantes actuales del planeta, sin contar generaciones pasadas ....antes de llegar a la cría intensiva de animales y a los frigoríficos actuales, comer carne fue y es algo excepcional.

¿ Has hecho un calculo de cuántos cerdos o vacas... serían necesarios para alimentar a toda esta gente igual que a tí. ?

Pero si nos centramos en lo que es el metabolismo humano, ya expliqué muchas veces lo que nos determina cómo primates y no como carnívoros, algo que es más que evidente.

Somos inteligentes por ser un mono más, que son las especies más inteligentes de todas.

Infinitamente más inteligentes que los leones o los tigres, que son carnívoros


----------



## MaxT (20 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De los 8.000.000.000 de habitantes actuales del planeta, sin contar generaciones pasadas ....antes de llegar a la cría intensiva de animales y a los frigoríficos actuales, comer carne fue y es algo excepcional.
> 
> ¿ Has hecho un calculo de cuántos cerdos o vacas... serían necesarios para alimentar a toda esta gente igual que a tí. ?
> 
> ...



Pero qúe dices, retrasado.

En primer lugar, aprende a acentuar.

En segundo lugar, por qué pones mi cita en un hilo distinto.

En tercer lugar, te estoy diciendo que los humanos somos carnívoros, no que el sistema sea o no sostenible. La gente siempre ha comido carne, pero los menos pudientes en menos cantidad, y los más pudientes en mayor cantidad, por eso estos últimos tenían mejor salud mental y física.

¿Por cierto, ya no hablas de la diabetes o me llamas gordo?

En cuarto lugar, a ver si te enteras ya, estás hablando de que el sistema nos mete creencias falsas, cuando la más evidente, que es la que tú defiendes, es la de no comer carne.


----------



## MaxT (20 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> somos primates . No somos carnívoros
> 
> ¿ que los perros pueden sobrevivir comiendo de vez en cuando pan y verduras ? es cierto, pero no es la base de la alimentación de los lobos.
> 
> ...



Venga va.

Respondiendo a lo de que los gorilas son vegetarianos estrictos, por ejemplo:






Do Gorillas Eat Meat? (Are They Carnivores or Omnivores?) – Outlife Expert







outlifeexpert.com













First Proof Gorillas Eat Monkeys?


Mammal DNA has been found in gorilla feces—suggesting that maybe, just maybe, the big apes eat meat after all.




www.nationalgeographic.com





Y no te pongo lo de los chimpancés porque te da algo. Simplemente con buscar "chimp eating monkey" en Google tienes unas cuantas imágenes. Aun así, para que lo veas, te pongo alguna:


----------



## Josemiguel3 (20 Oct 2022)

Uno de los países que ingiere mayor cantidad de carne anualmente por ciudadano es Israel.

Sólo por eso ya sé que buenísimo hacerlo, por todo lo que implica y representa.

Saludos.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Oct 2022)

En todos los mataderos industriales españoles se aturde a los animales antes de sacrificarlos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Venga va.
> 
> Respondiendo a lo de que los gorilas son vegetarianos estrictos, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Una cosa es comer cadáveres o carroña de vez en cuando y otra que sea la base de la alimentación.

Pero si es solo una cuestión matemática !!!!

Imagínate un grupo de 50 chimpancés que se alimentasen de monos todos los días . 50x365 = 18.250 monos al año ! 

¿ no te das cuenta que ni hay tantos ni tienen tanta capacidad para reproducirse ? 

Lo mismo las tribus de humanos primitivos ( que siguen existiendo en las tribus actuales ) los animales se pudren en dos días, por lo tanto aunque hubiesen matado un bisonte a los pocos días la carne sería carroña podrida y sería inservible. 

Tu ingenuidad te hace creer que durante decenas de miles de años, nuestros antepasados tenían neveras , incubadoras para criar miles de millones de pollos y un sistema de producción intensiva donde miden cada procedimiento para que pueda ser rentable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Pero qúe dices, retrasado.
> 
> En primer lugar, aprende a acentuar.
> 
> ...



aunque hay infinidad de evidencias de que la carne es perjudicial para la salud y que si no fuese por tantas medicinas habría muchos más muertos entre las personas con el vicio de comer carne...
te paso uno de tantos artículos.

Aunque no creo que sepas que el páncreas es parte fundamental del sistema digestivo, es tan anormal comer carne como usar la parte final del tracto digestivo para copular. 


Carne y diabetes

Los resultados determinaron que *las personas con una mayor ingesta dietética de carne roja y aves de corral tenían un mayor riesgo de diabetes*. Concretamente, comer más carne roja aumentaba el riesgo de diabetes un 23% y comer más carne de aves de corral aumentaba el riesgo de diabetes un 15%.8 sept 2017









Comer mucha carne aumenta el riesgo de diabetes


El nuevo estudio confirma los hallazgos anteriores que relacionan el consumo de carne con mayor incidencia de esta enfermedad.




www.muyinteresante.es




.










Comer carne produce diabetes (y da igual cómo sea el resto de tu dieta)


Un estudio llevado a cabo por el Instituto Francés de la Salud ha puesto en entredicho varias de las creencias más extendidas para prevenir la diabetes




www.elconfidencial.com






En relación a los pollitos que trituran vivos, les hacen el favor de evitar el suplicio de su corta vida para que zopencos como tú puedan darse el vicio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Oct 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> En todos los mataderos industriales españoles se aturde a los animales antes de sacrificarlos.



¿ has ido tú a ver como funcionan ?


----------



## MaxT (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una cosa es comer cadáveres o carroña de vez en cuando y otra que sea la base de la alimentación.
> 
> Pero si es solo una cuestión matemática !!!!
> 
> ...



Vuelve la burra al agua. La discusión no es si el consumo de carne es o no sostenible (ahora por los monos) sino si es bueno y conveniente para cualquier animal. Y lo es. ¿No decías que los primates eran vegetarianos estrictos? Vaya, pues parece que no lo son, y que si les dejas comer carne sólo comen carne (a algunos monos los chimpancés llegaron casi a extinguirlos).

Menudas tonterías con lo de las neveras. Hace decenas de miles de años había otro tipo de animales distintos a los actuales (grandes mamíferos) y similares a los actuales (bisontes, bueyes, etc.) en mayor cantidad.

¿Vas a seguir dando pena con lo de los pollos?


----------



## MaxT (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Una cosa es comer cadáveres o carroña de vez en cuando y otra que sea la base de la alimentación.
> 
> Pero si es solo una cuestión matemática !!!!
> 
> ...



¿Qué parte no entiendes de que el sistema (esos mismos que dices tú que están en despachos insertando creencias a la gente) promueve que no se consuma carne? Todo eso son artículos sesgados con el único objetivo de dejar mal el consumo de carne.

¿Pero a quién se le ocurre decir que la diabetes la produce la carne sin nombrar si quiera a los hidratos de carbono? Sí, va a ser la carne y seguro que el aumento de los hidratos a lo largo del último siglo no ha tenido nada que ver.

Sobre los pollitos. ¿Vas a poner más argumentos emocionales (para dar pena) o vas a dar datos?


----------



## PEPEYE (21 Oct 2022)

A mi me dan pena los cientos de millones de naranjas, peras, manzanas ...arrancadas de los arboles
Y si pienso en el Kefir


----------



## Decipher (21 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> A mi me dan pena los cientos de millones de naranjas, peras, manzanas ...arrancadas de los arboles
> Y si pienso en el Kefir



¿Es que las plantas no tienen sentimientos? Putos animalistas fitofobos.


----------



## Karlb (21 Oct 2022)

La foto de las costillas asadas me ha dado una idea de lo que voy a comer hoy.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> La foto de las costillas asadas me ha dado una idea de lo que voy a comer hoy.



Es canibalismo


----------



## Karlb (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es canibalismo



Con salsa barbacoa.


----------



## Catalinius (21 Oct 2022)

La vida es cruel en todas sus vertientes, algún Kit-Kat y poco más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Con salsa barbacoa.



La salsas son precisamente para tapar el olor y sabor a la putrefacción de la carroña


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> ¿Qué parte no entiendes de que el sistema (esos mismos que dices tú que están en despachos insertando creencias a la gente) promueve que no se consuma carne? Todo eso son artículos sesgados con el único objetivo de dejar mal el consumo de carne.
> 
> ¿Pero a quién se le ocurre decir que la diabetes la produce la carne sin nombrar si quiera a los hidratos de carbono? Sí, va a ser la carne y seguro que el aumento de los hidratos a lo largo del último siglo no ha tenido nada que ver.
> 
> Sobre los pollitos. ¿Vas a poner más argumentos emocionales (para dar pena) o vas a dar datos?



La ingenuidad e ignorancia de algunas personas, os impiden entender que solo somos el último eslabón de una cadena que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.
Esta última generación de frigoríficos y asombrosos procedimientos de cría intensiva, con incubadoras e inseminación artificial entre otros muchos, ha conseguido abaratar la carne en los países donde se practican que son una ínfima proporción de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales.
Un simple cálculo de multiplicar esa cantidad por un pollo a la semana daría unas cifras astronómicas, pues hay que calcular además que para que un pollo llegue a adulto tiene que comer trigo o pienso.

Aún así, se sacrifican unos 70.000 millones de pollos al año, pero detrás de esta simple cifra hay sufrimiento. Mucho sufrimiento. Hasta que entiendas que el pollo que te comes ha pasado una vida de suplicios, transportado apelotonado durante horas asfixiado de calor y con un enorme estrés, hambre y sed, hasta que por fin deja este miserable mundo.

¿ qué te hace suponer que tu sufrimiento es más importante que el de cualquier otro ser vivo ? ¿ tu inteligencia ? ¿ la forma de tu cuerpo ?

¿ por qué no se sacrifican a los autistas o los niños que nacen con graves problemas mentales ? un ratón es más inteligente

¿ qué es lo que nos hace humanos ?















Por qué se dice que estamos viviendo en "el planeta de los pollos" - BBC News Mundo


Con 23.000 millones de ejemplares en el mundo, el pollo no es solo el ave dominante del planeta sino que triplica a la población humana. Te contamos algunas de las cifras detrás del fenómeno y analizamos su impacto.




www.bbc.com












910 millones de animales son sacrificados en los mataderos españoles


Mientras el consumo de carne en los hogares cae, la cría de animales en las macrogranjas españolas aumenta. Detrás se encuentra la demanda para satisfacer a las exportaciones. La cifra de animales…




igualdadanimal.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Vuelve la burra al agua. La discusión no es si el consumo de carne es o no sostenible (ahora por los monos) sino si es bueno y conveniente para cualquier animal. Y lo es. ¿No decías que los primates eran vegetarianos estrictos? Vaya, pues parece que no lo son, y que si les dejas comer carne sólo comen carne (a algunos monos los chimpancés llegaron casi a extinguirlos).
> 
> Menudas tonterías con lo de las neveras. Hace decenas de miles de años había otro tipo de animales distintos a los actuales (grandes mamíferos) y similares a los actuales (bisontes, bueyes, etc.) en mayor cantidad.
> 
> ¿Vas a seguir dando pena con lo de los pollos?



No hace falta imaginarse como vivieron nuestros antepasados durante decenas de miles de años porque siguen vivos viviendo en la edad de piedra.

Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, como cajera de supermercado, cadenas de montaje, incluso labores como planchar que se hacen imposibles para los hombres, o hasta que se inventaron las lavadoras, lavar la ropa ... son más aptas porque durante miles y miles de años, se dedicaron a moler las semillas de los cereales ( que son hierbas que están por todos lados ) y que recopilaban para alimentar a toda la tribu.

Se han encontrado fósiles de mujeres con las rodillas desgastadas por haber pasado toda su vida moliendo con estos molinos de piedra que todavía existen . 

Tus creencias son tan irracionales y sectarias como las de cualquier chiflado que cree que dios nos ha creado y que después irá al cielo.
No tenéis ninguna capacidad de entender el mundo real en su dimensión histórica y lo que realmente es la vida y nosotros mismos como una de tantas especies.


----------



## Escombridos (21 Oct 2022)

60 millones de cerdos sacrificados en España para alimentar a la población humana.

Esta noche no duermo, verás!

¿No sería mejor plantar nabos en la totalidad de la tierra del planeta para así poder tener tres nabos hervidos por humano al día? ¿Para que bosque y selvas? plantaciones de nabos y alfalfa para los más aventajados. ¡¡PUNTO!!


----------



## ahondador (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás no sea necesario comer tanta carne.
> * La gente está muy gorda.*




Igual son los azúcares refinados que llevan practicamente todos los alimentos elaborados... no sé... por decir algo... Pero si quiere vd. siga con lo de la carne y a continuacion se nos coma un plato de cucarachas para mostrarnos el camino


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Igual son los azúcares refinados que llevan practicamente todos los alimentos elaborados... no sé... por decir algo... Pero si quiere vd. siga con lo de la carne y a continuacion se nos coma un plato de cucarachas para mostrarnos el camino



todos los insectos descienden de los crustáceos . De la misma manera que nosotros, los vertebrados, descendemos de los peces.
De los pulpos no desciende nada. No consiguieron salir del agua.

Es mucho más sano comer un gusano de la corteza de un árbol, que solo se ha alimentado de vegetales sanos, que un gusano que se alimenta de excrementos en el mar como los longueirones, los cuales te comes enteros con sus tripas y sus ojos y su boca y su ano. 





















Las cucarachas y los camarones son prácticamente lo mismo


Por Clara López




www.infobae.com


----------



## MaxT (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La ingenuidad e ignorancia de algunas personas, os impiden entender que solo somos el último eslabón de una cadena que se remonta a principio de los tiempos.
> Esta última generación de frigoríficos y asombrosos procedimientos de cría intensiva, con incubadoras e inseminación artificial entre otros muchos, ha conseguido abaratar la carne en los países donde se practican que son una ínfima proporción de los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales.
> Un simple cálculo de multiplicar esa cantidad por un pollo a la semana daría unas cifras astronómicas, pues hay que calcular además que para que un pollo llegue a adulto tiene que comer trigo o pienso.
> 
> ...



Es bien sabido que en los países en los que no se utilizan métodos avanzados de producción de comida su esperanza de vida es mucho mayor que la nuestra, a que sí.

¿Qué le hace suponer a un león que su sufrimiento es más importante que el de la cebra que se come? ¿Y a un tigre? ¿Y a un cocodrilo? ¿Y a una tarántula? ¿Y a un chimpancé?


----------



## MaxT (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No hace falta imaginarse como vivieron nuestros antepasados durante decenas de miles de años porque siguen vivos viviendo en la edad de piedra.
> 
> Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, como cajera de supermercado, cadenas de montaje, incluso labores como planchar que se hacen imposibles para los hombres, o hasta que se inventaron las lavadoras, lavar la ropa ... son más aptas porque durante miles y miles de años, se dedicaron a moler las semillas de los cereales ( que son hierbas que están por todos lados ) y que recopilaban para alimentar a toda la tribu.
> 
> ...



No hace falta imaginarse cómo vivieron nuestros antepasados de hace decenas de miles, centenas de miles o millones de años. Seguro que tenían molinos y hacían pan, claro que sí. Y seguro también que el tiempo que la humanidad ha hecho pan (neolítico) es mucho mayor que las épocas anteriores (paleolítico, etc.)

A ver ahora con qué nuevo argumento me sales para irte de nuevo por las ramas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> No hace falta imaginarse cómo vivieron nuestros antepasados de hace decenas de miles, centenas de miles o millones de años. Seguro que tenían molinos y hacían pan, claro que sí. Y seguro también que el tiempo que la humanidad ha hecho pan (neolítico) es mucho mayor que las épocas anteriores (paleolítico, etc.)
> 
> A ver ahora con qué nuevo argumento me sales para irte de nuevo por las ramas.



¿ tú puedes entender que somos una de tantas especies de primates o te crees un semidios ? 

¿ Eres consciente que entre un caballo y una cebra hay diferencias igual que entre un humano y un bonobo , que son diferentes especies del mismo género ? 
¿ sabes que se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos que han existido ? No es que fuesen eslabones de una evolución, simplemente desaparecieron por las razones que sean y que he explicado en otros post .
Ahí están innumerables especies de monos, mucho más antiguas que los neandertales y siguen ahí vivos ! 

Los gelada por ejemplo solo comen hierba. 



https://ak.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/27666796/preview/stock-footage-male-and-female-gelada-baboons-eating-grass-near-portuguese-bridge-debre-libanos-ethiopia.webm











Los geladas, unos de los pocos primates que pasan gran parte de su vida sobre el suelo


Como los humanos, los geladas se han adaptado a pasar la mayor parte de sus vidas sobre el suelo en vez de en los árboles.




www.nationalgeographic.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

todos extinguidos :















5 especies de humanos extintos que probablemente no conocías


Los humanos modernos somos solo los más recientes de muchas otras especies humanas que alguna vez existieron.




www.notaantropologica.com





Homo rudolfensis †
Homo habilis †
Homo naledi †
Homo gautengensis †
Homo ergaster †
Homo georgicus †
Homo erectus †
Homo antecessor †


----------



## MaxT (21 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ tú puedes entender que somos una de tantas especies de primates o te crees un semidios ?
> 
> ¿ Eres consciente que entre un caballo y una cebra hay diferencias igual que entre un humano y un bonobo , que son diferentes especies del mismo género ?
> ¿ sabes que se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos que han existido ? No es que fuesen eslabones de una evolución, simplemente desaparecieron por las razones que sean y que he explicado en otros post .
> ...



Pero qué dices loco. Esto tiene que ver con la discusión original (los humanos somos carnívoros) como un bonobo con un caballo que citas.

Los gelada. Vaya, ¿ahora ya no son los gorilas los que eran 100 % herbívoros? Los gelada, cuyo cerebro ha evolucionado tanto gracias a comer hierba que son más inteligentes que los humanos (cuyo cerebro no evolucionó por comer carne y nos hemos quedado tontos).


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Pero qué dices loco. Esto tiene que ver con la discusión original (los humanos somos carnívoros) como un bonobo con un caballo que citas.
> 
> Los gelada. Vaya, ¿ahora ya no son los gorilas los que eran 100 % herbívoros? Los gelada, cuyo cerebro ha evolucionado tanto gracias a comer hierba que son más inteligentes que los humanos (cuyo cerebro no evolucionó por comer carne y nos hemos quedado tontos).



yo no sé si estoy hablando con un tonto , un ignorante o me estás tomando el pelo . 

Puede que seas un chaval muy joven y no tengas ningún tipo de formación etológica y antropológica. 
En cualquier caso como puede que esto lo lea alguien más listo que tú ...

¿ tu entiendes que todos los seres vivos tenemos el mismo origen ? Además de los análisis genéticos se sabe por la anatomía comparada.
Básicamente somos ranas que han ido evolucionando de diferentes formas. 
Pero en nuestra mente siguen viviendo nuestros antepasados los peces, en el núcleo accumbens que es de donde salen tus decisiones emocionales.

Los monos somos los más listos de los vertebrados de la misma manera que los loros lo son de las aves, o los delfines de los mares. 

Hemos tenido una gran ventaja al tener manos y vivir en los árboles en grupos sociales. Al igual que los loros hemos desarrollado la inteligencia para interactuar con el medio y el resto del grupo. Aún así todos los animales son extraordinariamente inteligentes, no podrían haber sobrevivido y criar a sus hijos si no lo fuesen. Toman decisiones sabias en cada momento . No es fácil encontrar agua y comida todos los días, protegerse de las inclemencias del tiempo y defenderse de los enemigos y depredadores. Además de mantener la higiene de ellos, sus crías y sus guaridas o nidos.

Tú te crees el centro del universo igual que se cree una mosca o una cucaracha. Efectivamente el mundo gira en torno a cada uno de nosotros. 















Anatomía Comparativa | Material de lectura | 6° a 8° grado


En anatomía comparada, los científicos pueden examinar las estructuras óseas de diferentes organismos para ver similitudes y diferencias. Esta página de lectura se puede imprimir y está diseñada para alumnos de secundaria.




www.generationgenius.com












Anatomía comparada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.









Anatomía comparada » Blog de Biología


La anatomía comparada es un área de la biología que estudia las semejanzas y diferencias de las estructuras morfológicas entre los organismos.




www.blogdebiologia.com


----------



## MaxT (22 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo no sé si estoy hablando con un tonto , un ignorante o me estás tomando el pelo .
> 
> Puede que seas un chaval muy joven y no tengas ningún tipo de formación etológica y antropológica.
> En cualquier caso como puede que esto lo lea alguien más listo que tú ...
> ...



Pero que dices, retrasado. Primero dices que soy gordo son sin saber nada de mí y ahora vuelves a hacer suposiciones tontas porque no me pliego a tus estupideces.

Te vuelvo a decir, que tiene que ver lo que cuentas con el hecho de que los humanos somos carnívoros. No sabes por dónde salir para vender tu moto y habrá el producto. Si lo que pretendes es convencer a alguien de que no coma carne estás logrando Justo el efecto contrario.

Ahora vengas, a seguir poniendo imágenes y argumentos tontos


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Pero que dices, retrasado. Primero dices que soy gordo son sin saber nada de mí y ahora vuelves a hacer suposiciones tontas porque no me pliego a tus estupideces.
> 
> Te vuelvo a decir, que tiene que ver lo que cuentas con el hecho de que los humanos somos carnívoros. No sabes por dónde salir para vender tu moto y habrá el producto. Si lo que pretendes es convencer a alguien de que no coma carne estás logrando Justo el efecto contrario.
> 
> Ahora vengas, a seguir poniendo imágenes y argumentos tontos



antes de enviarte al ignore porque evidentemente eres un troll, por si entra al hilo alguna persona seria y que quiera aprender sobre el tema, solo tiene que mirar en google que es un CARNÍVORO Y QUE ES UN PRIMATE









Carnívoro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Primates - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*La muerte por ingestión de carne de conejo (técnicamente, ‘inanición cunicular’) se produce por dos mecanismos. El primero, la malnutrición derivada de comer una carne extremadamente magra, como el conejo, sin el complemento de otros nutrientes. El segundo, el envenenamiento por exceso de proteínas: el hígado solo puede metabolizar 300 gramos de proteínas al día. El resto se convierte en una ponzoña letal que puede hacerte morder el polvo en menos de un mes, no importa lo delicioso que estuviera el conejo al ajillo.*



los carnívoros beben con la lengua, nosotros como las ovejas, con los labios

nosotros tenemos la mandíbula inferior móvil para triturar los vegetales que se acumulan en las mejillas , los carnívoros no mastican, desgarran y tragan . su mandíbula inferior no se mueve ( como los cocodrilos )

los humanos somos receptivos a los olores y colores de la fruta y los vegetales que nos parecen sabrosos , incluso se podría vivir con patatas y pan como único alimento. Sin embargo comer solo carne es una muerte segura en poco tiempo.









Por qué no podemos sobrevivir comiendo solo conejo


En 1884 fueron rescatados los seis supervivientes de la expedición de Adolphus Greely al Ártico. Los otros 19, que embarcaron dos años antes para explorar el norte de Groenlandia, murieron de inanición. Y no fue por falta de víveres, ya que se alimentaron de las abundantes liebres árticas que cazaro




www.yorokobu.es














¿Podrías sobrevivir comiendo un solo tipo de alimento? - BBC News Mundo


Se nos recuerdan constantemente los beneficios de una dieta balanceada pero ¿qué pasaría si sólo tuvieras a disposición un alimento? Y si así fuera, ¿cuál sería el alimento ideal? Te contamos lo que dice la ciencia.




www.bbc.com


----------



## MaxT (24 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> antes de enviarte al ignore porque evidentemente eres un troll, por si entra al hilo alguna persona seria y que quiera aprender sobre el tema, solo tiene que mirar en google que es un CARNÍVORO Y QUE ES UN PRIMATE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te he respondido con argumentos y no das para más, retra. Veo que la única forma que tienes de salirte con la tuya, a ver si así convences a alguien, es meter en el ignore a quien te lleva la contraria y te pone en evidencia.

Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, ¿qué te parece?

Por cierto, lo de la muerte por comer sólo carne de conejo se llama inanición canicular. Se debe a que la carne de conejo tiene muy poca grasa. Algo que no pasa con otras carnes como la de cerdo, vaca etc. Ya te digo, yo, salvo excepciones, como sólo carne y me siento mejor que nunca.

¿Por qué no he muerto como afirmas?

Y pones como ejemplo a un altavoz del sistema como la BBC, que seguro no tiene intereses ocultos, no.

¿Más argumentos rebuscados?

Edito: ¿Patatas y pan como único alimento????? (diabetes, escorbuto, etc.) ¿Tú sabes lo que estás diciendo? Te lo vuelvo a decir, por afirmar semejantes barbaridades mereces ser llamado un HDGP. Qué persona más lamentable, miserable y rastrera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Oct 2022)

MaxT dijo:


> Te he respondido con argumentos y no das para más, retra. Veo que la única forma que tienes de salirte con la tuya, a ver si así convences a alguien, es meter en el ignore a quien te lleva la contraria y te pone en evidencia.
> 
> Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, ¿qué te parece?
> 
> ...



no tardarás en enfermar. 
Te acordarás de esta conversación .


----------



## MaxT (24 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no tardarás en enfermar.
> Te acordarás de esta conversación .



¿Cuánto tardaré? Porque ya llevo años así.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2022)

Ridículo de Podemos: lanzan a sus hordas contra el veterinario antianimalista, los reta a debatir y salen corriendo


Macías Tovar, el mamporrero de Podemos en redes, se niega a debatir sobre la ley de Bienestar Animal porque le dejarían "en ridículo".




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## MAUSER (30 Oct 2022)

@ATARAXIO el prorruso, vegano que come cucarachas... Un modelo a seguir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Oct 2022)

El segundo operativo para extraerle el arpón a Manoliño en Outes no tuvo éxito


Una jornada más, los intentos por atraer al animal hasta la rampa donde estaba instalada una colchoneta fueron infructuosos



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

actualizo el drama del delfín. 

Lógicamente el pobre animal tiene toda mi compasión. Exactamente la misma que los millones de cerdos que matan en España cada año. 









Cemma hará un seguimiento a Manoliño al no conseguir extraerle el arpón


En la coordinadora son conscientes de que, por ahora, no va a ser posible quitarle la varilla por la desconfianza del delfín



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

*El clítoris de las delfinas está mejor preparado para el placer que el tuyo*
El sexo es mucho más que reproducción. Y los delfines deben saberlo, pues su clítoris tiene las cualidades perfectas para el placer.




hipertextual.com


El *clítoris* de las hembras de *delfín mular* (_Tersiops truncatus_) tiene la forma perfecta, la ubicación perfecta y la vascularización perfecta para el placer. Vamos, que al parecer está incluso mejor preparado para eso que el de los seres humanos. Al menos, esa es la conclusión de un estudio que acaba de publicarse en _Current Biology_.

Se sabe que estos animales no tienen sexo solo con *fines reproductivos*, pues mantienen relaciones más allá de la *ovulación*. Incluso se les ha visto *participando en orgías y masturbándose*. No es posible escanear sus cerebros cuando están en plena faena. Esto es algo que se ha hecho en humanos y, aun así, puede resultar un poco perturbador. Como para hacerlo con delfines. Por eso, lo que se suele hacer es analizar directamente sus órganos reproductivos. Sin embargo, y para sorpresa de nadie, hasta ahora los estudios se habían centrado sobre todo en el *pene*. Como en humanos, vamos.

Ahora, por fin, los autores de este estudio han optado por centrarse en el *placer de las delfinas*, analizando el clítoris de *11 hembras de delfín mular* fallecidas por causas naturales. Veamos lo que han encontrado.

*El sexo es mucho más que reproducción*
Todos deberíamos tener claro ya que el sexo es mucho más que una *estrategia para la reproducción*. Hay quien piensa que la especie humana es la única que se ha _pervertido_ hasta el punto de usarlo solo con el único fin de *obtener placer*. Pero no hay nada más lejos de la realidad. Multitud de animales mantienen relaciones sexuales en busca de *sensaciones placenteras*.

De no ser así, no habría relaciones entre ejemplares del mismo sexo, como ocurre con las *jirafas*. Ni se masturbarían, como las iguanas de mar. Y, por supuesto, tampoco realizarían orgías, como los delfines mulares.







> *El sexo en los animales también es mucho más que reproducción, por eso algunos se masturban, realizan orgías o mantienen relaciones con ejemplares del mismo sexo*



Estos últimos llaman mucho la atención de los científicos porque, en realidad, cuentan con el pack completo. Se les ha visto manteniendo *sexo en grupo*, en *parejas del mismo sexo* o en *soledad*, usando pescados pequeños muertos, rocas o el propio fondo marino para *estimular el pene y el clítoris*.

Parece claro que disfrutan de dar y darse placer. ¿Pero cómo lo consiguen? Aquí entra en juego este estudio reciente sobre el clítoris de las *hembras de delfín mular.

El clítoris del delfín es una máquina de dar placer*
El clítoris que mejor conocemos todos, lógicamente, es el humano. Y sabemos y entendemos que no está en la mejor de las ubicaciones. Su parte visible tiene aproximadamente el *tamaño de un guisante* y se encuentra ligeramente *por encima de la uretra*; aunque, en realidad, la mayor parte está oculta en la pelvis y recubierta por una especie de capucha de piel. El resultado es que, a veces, es un poco *difícil encontrarlo*. Muchos hombres _cis_ lo saben.

En cambio, los autores de este estudio descubrieron que el de las hembras de delfín tiene su parte visible* más grande*. Además, está muy *cerca de la entrada de la vagina*. Esto implica que, si bien las personas a veces no obtienen placer durante el sexo con *penetración vaginal*, en el caso de los delfines probablemente sí lo consigan, pues es casi imposible que el pene no dé contra el clítoris durante el coito.



> *La ubicación del clítoris de los delfines facilita el placer durante la penetración vaginal*



Por otro lado, estos científicos han visto que el clítoris de las hembras de delfín tiene *una gran cantidad de tejido eréctil, vasos sanguíneos y nervios*. Por lo tanto, está muy bien vascularizado y sensibilizado para la obtención de placer. De hecho, las arterias se extienden cerca de los nervios del clítoris. Esto es algo que también se ha visto en humanos y que está muy relacionado con la obtención del orgasmo.





En definitiva, sí, parece ser que el clítoris de los delfines está más preparado para el placer que el nuestro. Además, no han tenido que lidiar durante siglos con otros delfines que les dijeran que estimularlo es de pervertidos o que si lo usan sin ningún fin reproductivo van a ir al infierno. Y tampoco hay delfines que nieguen su existencia por la frustración de no encontrarlo. Delfines doscientos, humanos cero.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

nuestro cerebro evolucionó como capas de una cebolla, la corteza es donde reside nuestro intelecto, lo que nos hace humanos. Son muchos datos y tendríamos que tener un cabezón como un elefante, pero no podríamos salir por la vagina de las hembras, por eso está muy arrugado, para tener más corteza en ese disco duro que no puede crecer más

El cerebro de los delfines es muy grande. *Su cociente de encefalización (relación entre el tamaño del cerebro y la masa corporal) es de 5,6, sl ser humano (7,4)*, pero por delante de los primeros homínidos (entre 3 y 4,7), chimpancés (2,5) y perros (1,2).


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

Las aves son descendientes del tiranosaurio rex y por lo tanto podemos deducir que no tenían pene y copulaban de la misma forma.

Tal como se puede adiestrar a un loro, si existiesen hoy en día, podríamos tener de mascota a un tiranosaurio , igual que un elefante.

Todos los animales son amables y cariñosos con su familia, con su grupo social , con su pareja y sus hijos.
De la misma manera que lo es un gato y un perro con sus " amos "

Ellos no tienen conciencia de propiedad, no saben " que pertenecen " a unos humanos, simplemente ocupan en su mente la parte que correspondería a su manada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No te compro el "por algo lo han abandonado" Hay muchos motivos por los que un perro acaba en la perrera. Que hayan sido entregados o abandonados por ser peligrosos o insoportables es sólo uno de ellos. A los peligrosos se les sacrifica directamente, igual que a los demasiado enfermos. En las perreras hay mucho "excedente de camada", o huérfanos de dueños que se mudan o se mueren, Otros han sido abandonados cuando dejan de ser cachorros, regalos a niños o no tan niños que no sabían el compromiso que aceptaban y se rajan, de todo.
> 
> 
> No estoy diciendo que comprar de raza _ad hoc _sea mala idea. Lo que yo proponía es, precisamente, lo que hay que hacer para filtrar los casos que tú mencionas y así estar bastante seguro de lo que te llevas, porque lo has visto con detemiento en muchas situaciones y si es un animal adulto o casi adulto es difícil que cambien.
> ...



Lo que pasa con los perros y los gatos es ridículo e injusto con otras especies de animales que han sido domesticados por el ser humano.
No entiendo esa obsesión con los excedentes como si fuesen personas. 
No me parece bien que se abandonen, puesto que es una enorme crueldad sobre todo si has creado vínculos con ese pobre ser y la demostración de lo despiadado que es el ser humano, pero es absurdo que se almacenen a ver si los quiere alguien.
La eutanasia es la mejor opción. No se hace porque no se comen. que si se comiesen como en China, habría cola de gente para ir a buscar perros gratis a las perreras y hacer un asado en la barbacoa.

Poca gente sabe que los terneros de vaca frisona o holstein ( las razas de leche ), cuando son machos se matan al poco de nacer. 
No compensa criarlos porque su crecimiento es lento comparado con razas de carne y no compensaría lo que come y los meses de cuidados los 100 euros que cuestan en la feria de ganado.
Supongo que si lo vas a buscar a la granja te lo regalan o te cobran 50 euros. 

¿ por qué tanto privilegio con los gatos y tanta crueldad con los cerdos, las vacas y resto de animales que nos comemos ?









China celebra su tradicional festival de carne de perro a pesar de la alerta sanitaria


La ciudad de Yulin celebra la llegada del solsticio de verano con centenares de perros muertos. Muchos de ellos son robados o calleros, lo que ha provocado casos de rabia en humanos




www.elconfidencial.com













Sube el precio de los terneros de cruce y bajan los de Frisona y el vacuno mayor en Silleda - Campo Galego


Las cotizaciones de este martes en la Central Agropecuaria de Galicia ABANCA vinieron marcadas por la bajada de los precios de los terneros de recría de raza Frisona y del vacuno mayor, mientras que los becerros de cruce experimentaron una subida. El precio del cerdo cebado bajó en esta sesión...




www.campogalego.es


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> @ATARAXIO el prorruso, vegano que come cucarachas... Un modelo a seguir.



Es algo errático, pero diría que es del NWO. No está claro si eso o está simplemente un poco "p'allá".


----------



## El Tirador (6 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> SOMOS LA ÚLTIMA GENERACIÓN DE HUMANOS QUE COMERÁ ANIMALES DESPEDAZADOS O CARROÑAS Y TROZOS DE VÍSCERAS.
> 
> En pocos años la carne artificial será una revolución alimenticia como lo ha sido internet.
> Grandes factorías fabricarán carne a base de células animales , proteínas , vitaminas y todo lo que sea necesario
> ...



Es ud un filósofo amigo mio


----------



## El Tirador (6 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que pasa con los perros y los gatos es ridículo e injusto con otras especies de animales que han sido domesticados por el ser humano.
> No entiendo esa obsesión con los excedentes como si fuesen personas.
> No me parece bien que se abandonen, puesto que es una enorme crueldad sobre todo si has creado vínculos con ese pobre ser y la demostración de lo despiadado que es el ser humano, pero es absurdo que se almacenen a ver si los quiere alguien.
> La eutanasia es la mejor opción. No se hace porque no se comen. que si se comiesen como en China, habría cola de gente para ir a buscar perros gratis a las perreras y hacer un asado en la barbacoa.
> ...



Nos gusta imaginar a unos animales como afables y a otros no.El Delfín es simpático y parece que ríe y se comunica .La Orca es " la ballena asesina " . El Dragón de Komodo es un bichejo repugnante y así todo.Pero el oso polar una máquina de matar absoluta es un peluche muy mono. así pensamos


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Nov 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Nos gusta imaginar a unos animales como afables y a otros no.El Delfín es simpático y parece que ríe y se comunica .La Orca es " la ballena asesina " . El Dragón de Komodo es un bichejo repugnante y así todo.Pero el oso polar una máquina de matar absoluta es un peluche muy mono. así pensamos








con lo que cuesta un piso, te compras 3.000 terneros de raza frisona de primera categoría. o una granja con 300 vacas


quien no sea consciente que el precio de la vivienda es una gigantesca estafa piramidal, la más grande de la historia de la humanidad, es que vive en la inopia. Posiblemente todo esto del coronavirus, y la impostada guerra de Ucrania, sea para provocar tal inflación que suceda como en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

tienen que ver y escuchar este video dura unos pocos segundos 









Matadero de cerdos: Cerdos hervidos vivos (video)


El matadero de cerdos más grande de Bélgica está expuesto. Este video importante revela como funcionan los mataderos de cerdos en todo el mundo.




www.kinderworld.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Los insectos como no son monos no cuentan.
> 
> Los feos no tienen derecho a vivir. Deja de matar animales, vegano.
> 
> ...











La inteligencia de un cerdo es comparable a la de un niño de 3 años


La inteligencia del cerdo permite a este animal aprender ordenes mejor que los perros e incluso engañar a los de su propia especie para obtener recompensas.




okdiario.com





¿ quién tiene más derecho a la vida o por lo menos más ganas de seguir viviendo :

¿ un anciano decrépito con alzheimer lleno de enfermedades y dolores que obligan a seguir viviendo o un ternero de pocos meses que arrastran hasta el matadero y grita de pánico sabiendo lo que le espera ?
¿ un cerdo que tienen una inteligencia casi humana o un autista que no sabe ni comer y se caga en los pañales ?
¿ una persona en coma o un caballo en lo mejor de su vida que quiere seguir viviéndola ?
¿ un enfermo de cáncer cuyos últimos meses y semanas son una tortura inconcebible o una vaca lechera de 6 años que es la edad a la que se convierten en carne ? ....
*
Si les preguntases a ellos no tendrían la menor duda. *

La vida humana es tan vida como cualquier otra, de hecho en Ucrania están asesinando a miles de humanos y nos parece normal .


Creo sinceramente que es un desperdicio enterrar a los humanos y que se los coman los gusanos. Sería mejor hacer pienso para perros o para animales del zoo. 

Te pondría muchos vídeos terribles de matanzas de caballos o de cualquier otro animal, pero ya tengo hilos para eso. 









La crianza de caballos para el matadero, cada vez más frecuente en España - EFEverde


Criar caballos para el matadero, cada vez más frecuente en España




efeverde.com


----------



## revongo (17 Dic 2022)

Up


----------



## todoayen (17 Dic 2022)

A mi me parecería bien acabar con ese sufrimiento animal. Lo que pasa es que en realidad los pobres comeríamos mierdas sintéticas y los ricos seguirían comiendo cochinillo y ternera


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (17 Dic 2022)

Estos métodos *NO *deben permitirse. Tampoco voy a convertirme al veganismo porque haya malas prácticas en algunos mataderos.


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Dic 2022)

No me creo nada de lo que se publique sobre este tema. Hay demasiados intereses ligados a la Agenda 2030 de por medio.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No me creo nada de lo que se publique sobre este tema. Hay demasiados intereses ligados a la Agenda 2030 de por medio.



PUES CREETELOS HAY MUCHO DEMONIO EN ESOS SITIOS SON LOS PERROS DEL SISTEMA...


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No me creo nada de lo que se publique sobre este tema. Hay demasiados intereses ligados a la Agenda 2030 de por medio.



Dudas de lo que dice el maestro de estos temas @ATARAXIO ?
Más te vale aprender algo.


----------



## Sinjar (17 Dic 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Estos métodos *NO *deben permitirse. Tampoco voy a convertirme al veganismo porque haya malas prácticas en algunos mataderos.



No me considero vegano/vegetariano ni considero que deba serlo por ideología o porque me lo quieran imponer, con agendas desde el NWO. Llevo una dieta equilibrada y por supuesto que como carne, 2 veces por semana, al igual que pescado.

Dicho lo cual, no voy a dejar de llevar mi dieta completa, pero considero, que los mataderos deberían llevar mas control y evitar por ley este tipo de practicas. Es mucho mas humano y etico una matanza de pueblo que esto....


----------



## Gonzalor (17 Dic 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Dudas de lo que dice el maestro de estos temas @ATARAXIO ?
> Más te vale aprender algo.



No dudo que haya maltrato animal, y lo condeno, pero NI DE COÑA estoy de acuerdo en lo de “tenemos que comer menos carne”, esa es una puta consigna de los globalistas, que llevan bastante tiempo intentando imponer valiéndose entre otras cosas, de las sectas vegana, animalista y cambioclimatista,
Quieren que comamos bichos y les dejemos la carne a ellos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No dudo que haya maltrato animal, y lo condeno, pero NI DE COÑA estoy de acuerdo en lo de “tenemos que comer menos carne”, esa es una puta consigna de los globalistas, que llevan bastante tiempo intentando imponer valiéndose entre otras cosas, de las sectas vegana, animalista y cambioclimatista,
> Quieren que comamos bichos y les dejemos la carne a ellos.



No es carne. Son seres conscientes e inteligentes que sufrieron cada uno de los días de su vida mientras los engordaban para matarlos en su adolescencia . 

Carne es también tu cuerpo. Todos somos el mismo ser, con la misma carne . Le duele igual un pinchazo de un alfiler a un cerdo que a un humano. y sienten igualmente la angustia de vivir y de todo lo que les pasa incluido el trayecto al matadero y su muerte.

Ojalá la carne artificial sea pronto una realidad. Somos la última generación que comerá seres vivos . Dentro de unos años, nuestros nietos contarán asombrados que sus abuelos comían animales como si fuésemos fieras carroñeras.


----------

